# New Questyle CMA400i



## Bacon Bits

I haven't yet found a thread about this amp. If there is one just tell me. Took this info off their website.

Only one review so far from headphone.guru. Price is $799.


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

Looks stunning. Not sure how does this compares to its brother, 600i.


----------



## Mkoll

Here's the headphone.guru review link: http://headphone.guru/questyle-audi...pheadphone-amplifier-peer-black-depths-music/

It doesn't appear to have been released yet...


----------



## obsidyen

I've been considering Fostex HPA-4BL but this amp looks really interesting.


----------



## karmazynowy

Someone had a chance to hear it?


----------



## Mkoll

Not me, but this guy did: http://www.enjoythemusic.com/LAAS_2017/part1.htm. Surely others at LAAS got to hear it as well. Maybe some of them are lurking here...


----------



## karmazynowy (Jun 15, 2017)

Read it already, thanks.

http://www.enjoythemusic.com/HIGH_END_2017/Questyle_QP2R_Music_Player_CMA400i_DAC_Head_Am.htm


----------



## Mkoll

New review, but in Polish. Here is a taste of the absurd-at-times but largely understandable Google-translate version:


> The structure, color, and soundness of the sound are straightforward. There are lots of micronutrients, layers, sounds, flesh and texture in it. It is very clear to hear any tones, in this diameter, which is thick but not sticky - light and without unnecessary syrup.


https://translate.google.com/transl...tereoikolorowo.blogspot.com/2017/&prev=search 

The reviewer says it'll be available in July.


----------



## Mkoll

@karmazynowy 



karmazynowy said:


> There are some opinions on polish forum that 400i don't pair very well with planars.
> And that 600i is still better overal, more mature sounding while 400i has rather fun sounding signature.



Thanks for the input. Did the person who gave their opinion on it not working well with planars give reasons why?


----------



## DGCFAD

Mkoll said:


> @karmazynowy
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input. Did the person who gave their opinion on it not working well with planars give reasons why?


All I can say is that I used planar magnetic headphones for my review and they worked amazing, so I would guess that the person was referring to a specific hard to drive headphone. There are a few planars out there that require an extreme amount of power to drive.


----------



## karmazynowy

Don't really know more details, but there was in fact two persons, who shared that opinion and they have tried Ethers Flow which are not hard to drive, right? Anyway I just ordered 400i so I will check it with my Oppos PM3 and D7200.


----------



## Mkoll

karmazynowy said:


> Don't really know more details, but there was in fact two persons, who shared that opinion and they have tried Ethers Flow which are not hard to drive, right? Anyway I just ordered 400i so I will check it with my Oppos PM3 and D7200.


Great, they're shipping them then? Let us know how it sounds.


----------



## karmazynowy

Not yet, one or two weeks from now.


----------



## bahaja (Jul 16, 2017)

Short impression:

I tried them for quite a while yesterday at jaben, and I found them to have a much blacker background, a slightly more pronounced treble and wider and more airy soundstage compared to the chord mojo.

Pairing wise I'm not quite sure about headphones but I tried them with my jh5 (se) and jaben's fitear mh334 demo (se and balanced 2.5mm). With low gain it sounds great on se, but on balanced I could hear some hiss. Not sure where the fault lies because the iem, balanced cable and the cma400i belongs to the store, I hope other head-fiers could share their experience especially on using the balanced output.

P.S. I have a pair of uneducated tin ears, please read it with a grain of salt


----------



## Barolo

I had a 30 to 40 minute audition in balanced with no sign of hiss on my heir 10 u and was so impressed I purchased the cma400i from the London can jam I had a good listen to some daps that cost over £2000 but decieded to keep my calyx for the time being and purchase the 400i


----------



## bahaja

Barolo said:


> I had a 30 to 40 minute audition in balanced with no sign of hiss on my heir 10 u and was so impressed I purchased the cma400i from the London can jam I had a good listen to some daps that cost over £2000 but decieded to keep my calyx for the time being and purchase the 400i



Thanks @Barolo, it's good to hear that the problem lies on my demo setup 
I am planning to get one as well since i found them to my liking even on SE, but still waiting for my mh334 to come so i can test them once again on both SE and bal 2.5
I think this item is a really good choice for it's price, definitely worth trying for all iems user looking for a desktop dac/amp with 2.5 bal output


----------



## xenithon

Anyone know when these will become readily available?


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

xenithon said:


> Anyone know when these will become readily available?



They are available now


----------



## Aradea

subbed


----------



## alphanumerix1

looks very interesting in for impressions!


----------



## xenithon

Me too. Particularly interested in hearing how it pairs with something like the HD800. It has enough power in theory (nearly 500mW into 300-ohm), but does it have enough voltage swing to handles the fluctuating impedance?


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

xenithon said:


> Me too. Particularly interested in hearing how it pairs with something like the HD800. It has enough power in theory (nearly 500mW into 300-ohm), but does it have enough voltage swing to handles the fluctuating impedance?


I'm so excited to get this piece in... I am going to be doing a youtube review of multiple IEM's that we sell and I am going to be feeding them through the 400i. I can take requests from anyone that wants to know how a certain headphone handles with it. The Audeze line will be interesting to see how it does. 

The HD800 is definitely one I will find out about...


----------



## Mkoll

MTMECraig said:


> I'm so excited to get this piece in... I am going to be doing a youtube review of multiple IEM's that we sell and I am going to be feeding them through the 400i. I can take requests from anyone that wants to know how a certain headphone handles with it. The Audeze line will be interesting to see how it does.
> 
> The HD800 is definitely one I will find out about...


Nice! Looking at your site's inventory, I'd like to hear how the Ether headphones sound out of it.

I have an Aeon and TH900 so if you happen to have either of those on hand, that'd be even better!


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Mkoll said:


> Nice! Looking at your site's inventory, I'd like to hear how the Ether headphones sound out of it.
> 
> I have an Aeon and TH900 so if you happen to have either of those on hand, that'd be even better!


Kind of funny I just posted on the Æon thread a little bit ago... we got them in and I inboxed the demo a couple days ago!

I was listening to them with the "bass inserts" that they came with. Hooked up to big brother Questyle 600i.  drove it without a problem. I'll see what's up with the 400i though! Same with Ether Flow C


----------



## Mkoll

Cool, looking forward to your impressions of the sound! I use the foam inserts myself as well.


----------



## Abodh

I have Ether Flows and was about to pull the trigger on 600i but then saw these 400is coming soon. Pretty interesting! Hope it will have the same SQ of 600i and drive my easy to drive Ether Flow with enough authority. I read in the review here (look for the comments) that these wont have enough power to properly drive HD800s. For 800s its best to stick with 600i.


----------



## xenithon

Read that too. Though that is all speculation - will be good to read some impressions once people get to test this with the HD800's. The current mode amplification may have sufficient juice to control the headphones, but that what may work in theory may not work in reality.


----------



## H-Money

I am very curious to see how this stacks up again the Jotunheim.


----------



## Aradea

Abodh said:


> I have Ether Flows and was about to pull the trigger on 600i but then saw these 400is coming soon. Pretty interesting! Hope it will have the same SQ of 600i and drive my easy to drive Ether Flow with enough authority. I read in the review here (look for the comments) that these wont have enough power to properly drive HD800s. For 800s its best to stick with 600i.


I have a friend who own this along with the HD800S.
He is running the 800S balanced and I can safely share to all of you here that the 400i has the power and much more left.


----------



## xenithon

That's good to hear. Is there good synergy? That is, would you say the 400i is more on the lean/neutral side or full/warm?

Interestingly I asked Moon Audio about the pairing and they advised against. Said "At max volume position, you can listen to the HD800 at normal listening levels". They suggested the 600i. Not sure if it was just to direct me to the more expensive product.


----------



## Aradea

Well my friend is a record engineer and his comment about the two was "they sound honest.." which I think we all know what that means.
He bought the HD800S for his work and I dont think that he is looking for a warm/coloured setup


----------



## bahaja

Just curious, what accessories comes with this unit? Do we also get the vertical stand shown in their website?


----------



## karmazynowy

No, its an option just like the transparent cover. You only get power cord and drivers on CD.

Here is the manual

http://www.questyleaudio.com/uploads/file/20170710/6363529360914055753045866.pdf


----------



## Abodh (Aug 6, 2017)

Looks like 400i doesn't support DoP (DSD over PCM)64, DoP128 Conversion. Comparing the specifications mentioned on their site, i do not see any mention of this. I am interested to know what compromises they made to cut down the price from 600i. Is it just a weaker amp or are we missing something else?


----------



## Abodh (Aug 6, 2017)

MTMECraig said:


> I'm so excited to get this piece in... I am going to be doing a youtube review of multiple IEM's that we sell and I am going to be feeding them through the 400i. I can take requests from anyone that wants to know how a certain headphone handles with it. The Audeze line will be interesting to see how it does.
> 
> The HD800 is definitely one I will find out about...



Would you be able to test Ether Flows? I think those who own easy to drive high end headphones like these would prefer 400i over 600i if SQ stays the same.


----------



## Abodh (Aug 6, 2017)

karmazynowy said:


> No, its an option just like the transparent cover. You only get power cord and drivers on CD.
> 
> Here is the manual
> 
> http://www.questyleaudio.com/uploads/file/20170710/6363529360914055753045866.pdf




Did you receive yours? I still don't see them in stock, wondering if they are shipping preorders.


----------



## bahaja

karmazynowy said:


> No, its an option just like the transparent cover. You only get power cord and drivers on CD.
> 
> Here is the manual
> 
> http://www.questyleaudio.com/uploads/file/20170710/6363529360914055753045866.pdf



What a shame. It would be nice to have the stand as my desk is a little bit small. I hope it's not too expensive


----------



## karmazynowy (Aug 6, 2017)

Abodh said:


> Looks like 400i doesn't support DoP (DSD over PCM)64, DoP128 Conversion. Comparing the specifications mentioned on their site, i do not see any mention of this. I am interested to know what compromises they made to cut down the price from 600i. Is it just a weaker amp or are we missing something else?



400i has smaller power transformator, no remote, cheaper potentiometer (no motor), smaller case and no analog inputs.



Abodh said:


> Did you receive yours? I still don't see them in stock, wondering if they are shipping preorders.



Nope, still waiting for my pre order, should have it in next few days.

I have ordered it with a stand and transparent cover. Its normal prices are 270 and 130 PLN here in Poland, so something about 70$ for stand and 35$ for cover. Not cheap for rubber and plastic but it looks great.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig (Aug 6, 2017)

Abodh said:


> Would you be able to test Ether Flows? I think those who own easy to drive high end headphones like these would prefer 400i over 600i if SQ stays the same.


Yeah I can test Ether flows! It will have to be the closed version though. We sold the rest of our opens and bought Aeons. So I will try it out with that too.

In regards to stock on these we havn't received our order yet. I was told that no Authorized dealers received theirs either.... I have been looking forward to this since it was announced ha


----------



## bahaja (Aug 6, 2017)

karmazynowy said:


> 400i has smaller power transformator, no remote, cheaper potentiometer (no motor), smaller case and no analog inputs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a little bit high for a stand, hopefully it'll be a bit cheap over here when it is available.

Meanwhile, this thing is alive 




Feels really good to finally have a proper source again

Edit -

I don't know if its my ear or my cma400i, but i hear a little bit of hiss on single ended output. As i mentioned on my post somewhile ago, i can hear a noticable hiss on the balanced out using the store's demo unit.

After receieving my unit, i can hear some hiss with the jh5 and u10 through the single ended output. On balanced out, even when the volume knob is at the lowest position and no music playing, the hiss is clearly noticable. On the other hand for single ended output at 10 o'clock the hiss starts to show. Personally, i am comfortable with listening music with the volume knob at 8-9 o'clock position, as it still has a really black background and sounds loud enough to me.

Hopefully other prospective users that are planning to use sensitive phones to pair with this unit can try it first


----------



## Abodh

bahaja said:


> That's a little bit high for a stand, hopefully it'll be a bit cheap over here when it is available.
> 
> Meanwhile, this thing is alive
> 
> ...




Dang! I am jealous! How does it sounds compared to 600i?


----------



## Abodh (Aug 7, 2017)

MTMECraig said:


> Yeah I can test Ether flows! It will have to be the closed version though. We sold the rest of our opens and bought Aeons. So I will try it out with that too.
> 
> In regards to stock on these we havn't received our order yet. I was told that no Authorized dealers received theirs either.... I have been looking forward to this since it was announced ha



Yeah Ether Flow C would do! Thanks a lot! Much appreciated! (Like and subscribe in advance.. lol)
I think its been 3 months now i guess. They keep pushing dates for US market while we keep wondering if its selling like a hot cake elsewhere or they are still working on finishing touches.
I have seen  two versions of it on the internet. (One with Function button and one without)

This is what is advertised on their website



This is what we have on Moon-Audio


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Fascinating... to my knowledge no one has it (probably no comerical units out there) so not sure what the final will look like!


----------



## karmazynowy

Final version will be with amp/dac function.


----------



## Mkoll

karmazynowy said:


> Nope, still waiting for my pre order, should have it in next few days.


Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## bahaja

Abodh said:


> Dang! I am jealous! How does it sounds compared to 600i?



Sorry but i haven't tried the 600i long enough, so i can't write a proper comparison with the 400i.
But i understand why a sound engineer would like the 400i. They sound fairly neutral and have a very low noise floor at a certain volume

I don't know about the western market but i think the 400i is already released here in Asia, or Singapore to be exact. My unit comes with a Singapore power cable (Indonesia uses EU type 2-pin power socket while Singapore uses UK type 3-pin) and they don't come with the stand like karmazynowy explained. I believe mine is already a final production version, they look quite different than the pictures on post #42 (Function button, Front panel has no screws but top panel has 8). If they made fixes in regards to the hiss I really hope I can swap it with the newer version under the warrantee


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Questyle. I got the Auedeze iSINE20's in, and no 400i to plug them into. I am missing half of this equation!!! Thankfully they sound great out of the phone BUT I need to hear what Questyle can do to them.


----------



## spookanide

Anyone know what ASIO support is like? I saw on the site that the 600i has proper support for it so I'm hoping this does as well.


----------



## bahaja

spookanide said:


> Anyone know what ASIO support is like? I saw on the site that the 600i has proper support for it so I'm hoping this does as well.



They do support ASIO on foobar and jriver, as you can see on the manual http://www.questyleaudio.com/uploads/file/20170710/6363529360914055753045866.pdf


----------



## karmazynowy

Got it finally! But starting holidays tomorrow and borrowed all headphones so no impressions in next two weeks, sorry!


----------



## knowhatimean (Aug 11, 2017)

So, my question is why would you make a very nice headphone amplifier of  this level & then not allow someone to use it with a traditional non USB DAC of"Their own choice" (without having to spend another $500 for this option) ?

A bit "shortsighted" I'd say (Particularly due to the lack of high quality "uncolored/non tubed" Class A headphone amps that are using a real power supply).


----------



## xenithon

If it was their only product then yes I would agree. But they have two other larger, more established products, albeit at higher price points. 

On the contrary, this is both clever and useful for consumers - trickle down tech to keep the quality of the offering high, whilst cutting down some of the functionality, and in a smaller package, for a lower price.


----------



## knowhatimean (Aug 11, 2017)

xenithon said:


> If it was their only product then yes I would agree. But they have two other larger, more established products, albeit at higher price points.
> 
> On the contrary, this is both clever and useful for consumers - trickle down tech to keep the quality of the offering high, whilst cutting down some of the functionality, and in a smaller package, for a lower price.


 So, "Having other 'higher placed, existing products on the market" is the defining standard on what a company thinks what features are OK to omit in their newer more frugal offering ?

Including USB DACs , regardless of the DAC features, are honestly a 'dime a dozen' these days. The trickle down tech that I find to be more significant is the "Current Mode Amplification" .  Some of us (although maybe not on Head-Fi) still think you're better converting USB signals to a different format before sending it through a DAC.

Hmmm.... Maybe this is why a lot of listener's 'Systems' are perpetually under 'Construction' (Could be they're not recognizing where their 'weak' links actually exist.... Are they 'building' or adding 'bandaids' that are making things less noticeable ?


----------



## xenithon

Not sure why you got personal but whatever floats your boat. I'm sure you get a kick out of it rather than constructive dialogue. 

Anyways, in terms of "dime a dozen" it is true that there is plenty of choice. You don't like this particular option? Act with your wallet and choose one of the many alternatives. 

As for wanting the CMA tech on its own, they've got the CMA800R. They have a relatively small range as they're a relatively small company so one cannot expect them to have 20 variants. It can easily dilute their offering, confuse customers and encroach on sales.


----------



## knowhatimean

xenithon said:


> Not sure why you got personal but whatever floats your boat. I'm sure you get a kick out of it rather than constructive dialogue.
> 
> Anyways, in terms of "dime a dozen" it is true that there is plenty of choice. You don't like this particular option? Act with your wallet and choose one of the many alternatives.
> 
> As for wanting the CMA tech on its own, they've got the CMA800R. They have a relatively small range as they're a relatively small company so one cannot expect them to have 20 variants. It can easily dilute their offering, confuse customers and encroach on sales.


In retrospect I suppose ,although not my intention I did get a bit personal. I guess I'll never learn to stop discussing Audio playback equipment philosophy with those who I'm not familiar with listening habits & priorities. For that I do offer an apology.

It's fair enough to say that Questyle shouldn't be expected to have 20 variants, but at least a single variant that doesn't exclude the customer who's a bit 'Old School' (& quite happy with that approach;Translation; an Older Guy who isn't able to spend the $$$$ they once were but is looking for something that will "play a little nicer" with what they have).


----------



## xenithon (Aug 12, 2017)

all good. 

And totally agree. It's why - despite my general dislike for Schiit products - I do appreciate their modular design. If the CMA400i (or similar) had options to include or exclude the DAC, or replace it with analog inputs and/or preouts, its versatility would shoot the lights out.


----------



## Abodh (Aug 12, 2017)

.


----------



## Abodh

karmazynowy said:


> Got it finally! But starting holidays tomorrow and borrowed all headphones so no impressions in next two weeks, sorry!




Freaking awesome! This could be the first high end audio equipment that actually looks like it belongs to this century. 

Where do you buy the transparent top and stand? Through the same merchant/website you buy the 400i from? or do i need contact Questyle office/representative?


----------



## Abodh

Where can i buy this cma400i in US preferably an online purchase? because i live in Texas (we only use bose here )


----------



## karmazynowy

I bought CMA400i with stand and transparent top from my local distributor in Poland.


----------



## alphanumerix1

karmazynowy said:


> Got it finally! But starting holidays tomorrow and borrowed all headphones so no impressions in next two weeks, sorry!



 oh god thats nice.


----------



## xenithon

Eagerly awaiting more impressions with the HD800 once these become more readily available


----------



## seamon

Is the stand compatible with 600i?


----------



## Abodh

seamon said:


> Is the stand compatible with 600i?



Whoa! I wouldn't try placing laptop sized 600i in a vertical position on any stand, unless kept somewhere far beyond reach. One simple pull on the headphone cable and it could knockdown everything on the desk (expensive Tubes!!)


----------



## InsanityOne

The cma400i looks awesome, I want them to be available in the US already! Has anyone tried calling (+1-702-751 9978) or emailing (info_usa@questyleaudio.com ) the US distributor of Questyle to see when and where these will be available? $799 is such a killer price point!

- InsanityOne


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

We are still waiting... I asked Mark the other day if he heard anything and he didn't hear anything from our rep (Bruce Ball). I just shot a youtube video today  about the isine 20's and other iems and mention in the video waiting for the dang 400i HA!


----------



## Abodh (Aug 18, 2017)

I have lost hopes that they will make it to US market anytime soon. I have ordered them from Singapore..


----------



## Mkoll

I'll be at the Head Fi SF meet tomorrow and Bruce from Questyle USA is supposed to be there. I'll ask him about US release timeframe.


----------



## InsanityOne

Abodh said:


> I have lost hopes that they will make it to US market anytime soon. I have ordered them from Singapore..



You ordered a cma400i from Singapore? How was your experience? I wonder if any of us here in the United States would be able to do the same?



Mkoll said:


> I'll be at the Head Fi SF meet tomorrow and Bruce from Questyle USA is supposed to be there. I'll ask him about US release timeframe.



Please do, that would be awesome!

- InsanityOne


----------



## Mkoll

Bruce said they'll be shipping them out in 2 weeks. I had a listen and was impressed enough that I pre-ordered one! So hopefully my dealer, Century stereo, will contact me in 2 weeks.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

This is good to hear! I look forward to getting them in and trying out the iSine's!


----------



## Mkoll

I just called my dealer about getting the stand (it's a bit pricey at $50 but worth it to save the desk space) and they told me "a few weeks out" for them to get it. So hopefully before the end of September!


----------



## Abodh

Mkoll said:


> I just called my dealer about getting the stand (it's a bit pricey at $50 but worth it to save the desk space) and they told me "a few weeks out" for them to get it. So hopefully before the end of September!




Did you get the 400i? Did they start shipping to US?


----------



## Mkoll

Abodh said:


> Did you get the 400i? Did they start shipping to US?


Pre-ordered. Should get it in a few weeks.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Mkoll said:


> Pre-ordered. Should get it in a few weeks.


You and us all haha


----------



## Mkoll

Yes, can't wait!


----------



## Abodh (Sep 1, 2017)

So are you guys still holding on to the hopes that it will make it to US market this year? Mine already arrived last week from Singapore with same price.


----------



## Mkoll

I'm confident I'll get it within this month. 

Any impressions on the sound with the gear you're using?


----------



## Lv100Pidgeot

I hope people start getting impressions up on this soon! I really like the look of it and it could be my go-to choice for when I want to use my 2.5mm trrs earphones at my desk. Gotta find out how capable that high sensitivity mode is before I pull the trigger though.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Just set a unit up in our demo room (south of england if anyone wants a listen), works really well with the Audeze LCD2


----------



## MGWS

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Just set a unit up in our demo room (south of england if anyone wants a listen), works really well with the Audeze LCD2



I'm hoping this a great pairing with the AEONs.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

MGWS said:


> I'm hoping this a great pairing with the AEONs.



Do you want me to test the pairing, we have the Aeon right next to the amp


----------



## MGWS

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Do you want me to test the pairing, we have the Aeon right next to the amp



That sounds like an amazing idea! haha


----------



## Oscar-HiFi (Sep 4, 2017)

MGWS said:


> That sounds like an amazing idea! haha



Well I really like the pairing, that is when using the Aeon with the foam inserts. The foam inserts just make them a little more natural, I find the sound to be a tad too lean without them, the CMA400i has no issues with driving them and highlights their separation and air. You will really like them together 

The Aeon are awesome, with a very detailed and well separated sound that is resolving and balanced. The CMA400i is very neutral with excellent detail retrieval, it doesn't attempt to boost any part of the sound and thus pairs very well with most headphones.


----------



## xenithon

Hi Oscar 

Have you perhaps tested the CMA400i with the HD800 (balanced if at all possible)? If so, would you say there is good synergy?



Oscar-HiFi said:


> Well I really like the pairing, that is when using the Aeon with the foam inserts. The foam inserts just make them a little more natural, I find the sound to be a tad too lean without them, the CMA400i has no issues with driving them and highlights their separation and air. You will really like them together
> 
> The Aeon are awesome, with a very detailed and well separated sound that is resolving and balanced. The CMA400i is very neutral with excellent detail retrieval, it doesn't attempt to boost any part of the sound and thus pairs very well with most headphones.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

xenithon said:


> Hi Oscar
> 
> Have you perhaps tested the CMA400i with the HD800 (balanced if at all possible)? If so, would you say there is good synergy?



I'll check today, however the CMA400i is quite neutral and revealing, which may be too much for the HD800. I much prefer a smoother amp for the HD800


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

xenithon said:


> Hi Oscar
> 
> Have you perhaps tested the CMA400i with the HD800 (balanced if at all possible)? If so, would you say there is good synergy?



Tried both balanced and single ended, not a huge difference between the two. Works well if you like the wide separated HD800 sound. I still prefer them out of my Feliks Audio Espressivo tube amp (pictured above), but if you like the clarity and soundstage of the HD800 the CMA400i is great. It drives them well in the way they have body to the sound, but the amp is not a lush and laid back one like most would pair with the HD800.


----------



## xenithon

Many thanks for that feedback - very valuable!


----------



## knowhatimean

Oscar-HiFi said:


> I'll check today, however the CMA400i is quite neutral and revealing, which may be too much for the HD800. I much prefer a smoother amp for the HD800


He,he,he........ Finally, someone that is being honest enough to recognize that everything the HD800 does with Soundstage information is Not completely neutral as far as what actually exists on the recording. (At least not on well recorded Acoustic recordings,it's not; I much prefer the Neutral sound of the Orchestral music I listen to. The HD800 likes to disregard too much of the more interesting inner detail of the Scoring for the sake of over-inflated,"enhanced", SS width. )

Now, if they could come out with the CMA400 (no DAC section) I would definitely have get in on this. (Or at least add an Analog Input on this amp for those of us who don't need a DAC, looking for a better amp)


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

knowhatimean said:


> He,he,he........ Finally, someone that is being honest enough to recognize that everything the HD800 does with Soundstage information is Not completely neutral as far as what actually exists on the recording. (At least not on well recorded Acoustic recordings,it's not; I much prefer the Neutral sound of the Orchestral music I listen to. The HD800 likes to disregard too much of the more interesting inner detail of the Scoring for the sake of over-inflated,"enhanced", SS width. )
> 
> Now, if they could come out with the CMA400 (no DAC section) I would definitely have get in on this. (Or at least add an Analog Input on this amp for those of us who don't need a DAC, looking for a better amp)



I agree that the HD800 is not a natural sounding headphone and the soundstage is too artificially boosted. Saying that, the HD800s out of my Feliks Audio Espressivo is a superb pairing and one that customers here enjoy a lot.

Regarding the CMA400i, I too would have loved to have seen a set of analogue inputs on it, but I suppose no-one would buy the CMA600i if they did that 

Would be nice to see a standalone CMA400 amp only though, that would be awesome.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

I agree @Oscar-HiFi, I feel like we will have to see a CMA400 amp or CMA600 amp soon. orrrrr maybe not ha. I think it fits a really big margin for the price/performance for all its features. With that said I don't know what the process was in regards to not letting you use just the amp section.


----------



## knowhatimean (Sep 12, 2017)

Oscar-HiFi said:


> I agree that the HD800 is not a natural sounding headphone and the soundstage is too artificially boosted. Saying that, the HD800s out of my Feliks Audio Espressivo is a superb pairing and one that customers here enjoy a lot.
> 
> Regarding the CMA400i, I too would have loved to have seen a set of analogue inputs on it, but I suppose no-one would buy the CMA600i if they did that
> 
> Would be nice to see a standalone CMA400 amp only though, that would be awesome.


So, you're saying that no one that is already using a HQ standalone DAC might not be interested in trying to find a standalone HP amp that has a better sense of transparency than what they may be using w/ that DAC ???? Everyone is completely sure that the amp they're using is up to giving them the full capabilities of that already great sounding DAC ???

That Rupert Neve Designs RNHP amp is beginning to look more interesting by the minute . I just don't care for amps using wallwart PSs (Though it probably wouldn't be much of an issue ,if at all, after being being plugged into my Equi=Tech 1.5Q BPT , which makes you forget that every thing plugged into it isn't just just live music you're listening to)

I'm not buying that ! The world does'nt revolve around the needs &/or wants of the typical or Newbie "Head-Fi"er. Why not at least "Test the Waters" to see if there aren't some random "Audio Nuts" who honestly aren't that interested multi-functioned components. (Even if it does mean we'll be eating more PB&J sandwiches than Steak Diners; I had to think of a great big juicy Steak..Didn't I ???)


----------



## ostewart

knowhatimean said:


> So, you're saying that no one that is already using a HQ standalone DAC might not be interested in trying to find a standalone HP amp that has a better sense of transparency than what they may be using w/ that DAC ???? Everyone is completely sure that the amp they're using is up to giving them the full capabilities of that already great sounding DAC ???
> 
> I'm not buying that ! The world does'nt revolve around the needs &/or wants of the typical or Newbie "Head-Fi"er. Why not at least "Test the Waters" to see if there aren't some random "Audio Nuts" who honestly aren't that interested multi-functioned components. (Even if it does mean we'll be eating more PB&J sandwiches than Steak Diners; I had to think of a great big juicy Steak..Didn't I ???)



I think you completely missed the point...

All that was said is from a Questyle business point of view, you give a cheaper option that has all the same features as your flagship model, why would anyone buy the flagship model?

Simple business, if you want analogue inputs you have to jump up to the CMA600i which offers a pair of RCA inputs if you want to use it as a standalone amp with a separate DAC.

There are loads of people that would love the CMA400i as a pure amp, as you have seen written, so we will see.

Plenty of people have excellent external DAC's and I think it would be to Questyles advantage to include a set of analogue inputs on the CMA400i, but as stated above from a business point of view why would anyone buy the CMA600i over the CMA400i, unless there is a big step up in sound quality (I have not heard both).


----------



## knowhatimean (Sep 12, 2017)

ostewart said:


> I think you completely missed the point...
> 
> All that was said is from a Questyle business point of view, you give a cheaper option that has all the same features as your flagship model, why would anyone buy the flagship model?
> 
> ...


Why is it "Forebode" to simply state where "your" interests lie ?

From a "Business standpoint" ???????? So you're saying ............ Nevermind, it may be yourself who is missing "my" point (So as not to appear "Mean Spirited" to Questyle I won't pursue this further; The Rupert Neve Designs RNHP is looking very interesting at this point)


----------



## ostewart (Sep 12, 2017)

knowhatimean said:


> Why is it "Forebode" to simply state where "your" interests lie ?
> 
> From a "Business standpoint" ???????? So you're saying ............ Nevermind, it may be yourself who is missing "my" point (So as not to appear "Mean Spirited" to Questyle I won't pursue this further; The Rupert Neve Designs RNHP is looking very interesting at this point)



I am not agreeing or disagreeing with their business practices, nor do I endorse or go against them, I am just stating my own personal opinion, yes the RNHP is probably excellent and possibly a better buy

I don't own either.


----------



## Bacon Bits

ostewart said:


> I think you completely missed the point...
> 
> All that was said is from a Questyle business point of view, you give a cheaper option that has all the same features as your flagship model, why would anyone buy the flagship model?
> 
> ...


The real reason is probably that there isn't enough space to put analogue inputs and keep the internal DAC. Questyle will probably sell more units this way than as a standalone unit.


----------



## bahaja

Well to be fair Questyle marketed the 400i as a *DAC* _with Headphone Amplifier,_ so i think it is a little bit misdirected if you put the blame on Questyle.
If there is enough demand, maybe in the future they will transform from a DAC company to a Headphone Amp company?

After owning this thing for more than a month, I can safely say that i am really happy with this purchase




Sound wise it delivers all what i am looking for : Wide soundstage, airy with black background and good detail retrieval. It is definitely neutral and a little bit revealing, but some poorly mastered tracks are still fit for listening through my MH334. The 400i complements my full bodied 334 really well, listening to classical pieces now feels really satisfying with accurate timbre and good micro details. My complaint is just that it hisses with my IEMS (SE on higher volumes and BAL on any volume) and it runs really hot when i am not using the aircon


----------



## Bacon Bits

bahaja said:


> Well to be fair Questyle marketed the 400i as a *DAC* _with Headphone Amplifier,_ so i think it is a little bit misdirected if you put the blame on Questyle.
> If there is enough demand, maybe in the future they will transform from a DAC company to a Headphone Amp company?
> 
> After owning this thing for more than a month, I can safely say that i am really happy with this purchase
> ...


 Thanks for your impressions. Have you got any luck with full size cans?


----------



## bahaja

Bacon Bits said:


> Thanks for your impressions. Have you got any luck with full size cans?



I tried the Aeon and T1 briefly with the 400i at my local headphone store, personally I really liked the pairing of the Aeon with the 400i. It sounds really clean with lean vocals and wide soundstage, it doesn't feel like i am listening to a closed back headphone at all. As for the T1, they sound quite neutral but the treble becomes a little bit aggressive.


----------



## Mkoll

Thanks for the impressions. 

How much wiggle room did you have with the volume pot on the Aeon?


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Mkoll said:


> Thanks for the impressions.
> 
> How much wiggle room did you have with the volume pot on the Aeon?



What do you mean by wiggle room?

Powers the Aeon fine with plenty of headroom


----------



## bahaja

Mkoll said:


> Thanks for the impressions.
> 
> How much wiggle room did you have with the volume pot on the Aeon?



I can't remember the exact volume pot position, but I didn't have to change the gain to high, so definitely a little bit of room left to wiggle and roll around


----------



## Mkoll

Oscar-HiFi said:


> What do you mean by wiggle room?
> 
> Powers the Aeon fine with plenty of headroom


I mean how sensitive is the pot with the Aeon? At what level is it a quiet, normal, loud, or painful listening for you? 9 o'clock, 10 o'clock, noon, etc? If the pot goes from normal to painful from 9 o'clock to 10 o'clock, then it's too sensitive and doesn't have much wiggle room. OTOH, if the pot goes from 9 to 3 and is still not loud, it's not sensitive enough and the gain setting would need to be increased. I'm guessing you were at the lower gain setting.



bahaja said:


> I can't remember the exact volume pot position, but I didn't have to change the gain to high, so definitely a little bit of room left to wiggle and roll around


Thanks.


----------



## ostewart

Mkoll said:


> I mean how sensitive is the pot with the Aeon? At what level is it a quiet, normal, loud, or painful listening for you? 9 o'clock, 10 o'clock, noon, etc? If the pot goes from normal to painful from 9 o'clock to 10 o'clock, then it's too sensitive and doesn't have much wiggle room. OTOH, if the pot goes from 9 to 3 and is still not loud, it's not sensitive enough and the gain setting would need to be increased. I'm guessing you were at the lower gain setting.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I had the gain set to normal and plenty of wiggle room


----------



## Abodh

For those who are in US, what's the point to follow this thread or even discuss on this when they are not going to make it available for US market!


----------



## knowhatimean (Sep 15, 2017)

Abodh said:


> For those who are in US, what's the point to follow this thread or even discuss on this when they are not going to make it available for US market!


As I like to say ..... "Zackly" (& yes I know this isn't a real word in the English language; That's why I put " " around it) (Please turn off the 'Spell-Bot' it annoys those of us who are fairly literate in our native language & use 'Slang' for emphasis reasons only)

Yeah... You have to learn to be careful following threads that are actually "preview threads". You've heard of "Vaporware"..... Well, a lot of threads here are "zackly" about that here on Head-Fi.


----------



## Abodh (Sep 16, 2017)

knowhatimean said:


> As I like to say ..... "Zackly" (& yes I know this isn't a real word in the English language; That's why I put " " around it) (Please turn off the 'Spell-Bot' it annoys those of us who are fairly literate in our native language & use 'Slang' for emphasis reasons only)
> 
> Yeah... You have to learn to be careful following threads that are actually "preview threads". You've heard of "Vaporware"..... Well, a lot of threads here are "zackly" about that here on Head-Fi.



I wonder how you manage to read and interact on global forums when you get so annoyed by people across the globe who don't speak your language and are not fairly literate in "your own" language. And if you get so annoyed then why do you even purchase products made in a country where people are not fairly literate in your language?


----------



## knowhatimean

Abodh said:


> I wonder how you manage to read and interact on global forums when you get so annoyed by people across the globe who don't speak your language and are not fairly literate in "your own" language. And if you get so annoyed then why do you even purchase products made in a country where people are not fairly literate in your language?



My annoyance was simply directed towards the use of the "Spell-Bot" trying to underline what it incorrectly assumed was a spelling mistake on my part......... There's a saying about making assumptions . I have no problem having patience with other people........ It is absolutely Silly that an Automatic Device app should take liberties trying to correct personally intended "Incorrect" spelling, Heh,heh,heh........... (Maybe you shouldn't be so quick to make assumptions, as you completely missed my intention to point out some silliness)

Have a Great Day


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Has anyone tried the CMA400i with an android phone using an OTG cable?

Thanks


----------



## henriks

H-Money said:


> I am very curious to see how this stacks up again the Jotunheim.


Any news?


----------



## seamon

I am thinking, just by specs alone, Jotunheim will have a better amp section while CMA400i will have a much much much better DAC section


----------



## bahaja

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Has anyone tried the CMA400i with an android phone using an OTG cable?
> 
> Thanks



Not USB otg, but I tried the demo with a USB b - micro USB cable to my Z5 running onkyo hf player. 
I think there shouldn't be any trouble running it through a USB otg cable


----------



## karmazynowy

I have tried USB otg with Pioneer XDP-100R as a transport, works fine.


----------



## JohnIgel

Here is the latest information from Moon Audio that I received via email today:

_"The CMA400i and the QP2R were delayed due to the Apple.  They are produced at the same factory, Foxconn and due to the iphone's recent upgrade, their final production was pushed back.
I do know the QP2R is supposed to arrive sooner than the CMA400i, but last I heard October would be the latest for both.  I have reached out to the distributor again this morning to follow up.  I'll alert you as soon as I hear back."
_
So now it's October, not holding my breath...


----------



## Mkoll

Thanks John. Please let us know what Moon Audio says when they get back to you.

I'm hoping for a release before the end of 2017. XD


----------



## bahaja

Are there any other sources to download the 400i driver aside from Questyle's website? Seems like their website is down atm


----------



## karmazynowy

bahaja said:


> Are there any other sources to download the 400i driver aside from Questyle's website? Seems like their website is down atm



https://www.zeta-uploader.com/en/217083292


----------



## bahaja

karmazynowy said:


> https://www.zeta-uploader.com/en/217083292



Awesome!  

Thank you @karmazynowy


----------



## Mkoll

Looks like they were updating their website. It's back now.


----------



## jaredjcrandall8

karmazynowy said:


> Got it finally! But starting holidays tomorrow and borrowed all headphones so no impressions in next two weeks, sorry!


I sure hope the stand and the transparent top become available in the usa...


----------



## jaredjcrandall8

Abodh said:


> I have lost hopes that they will make it to US market anytime soon. I have ordered them from Singapore..


Which retailer offers the cma400i from singapore?


----------



## bahaja

jaredjcrandall8 said:


> Which retailer offers the cma400i from singapore?



If you are still interested, you might want to check Zeppelin & Co.  I believe they sell the 400i, but i don't know if they are willing to ship overseas


----------



## reiserFS (Oct 29, 2017)

Mp3store in Poland has the clear top and dock in stock as well, for those in Europe that are interested. As I'm having problems with my A20H, I'm ordering the 400i soon.


----------



## esauseesaw

reiserFS said:


> Mp3store in Poland has the clear top and dock in stock as well, for those in Europe that are interested. As I'm having problems with my A20H, I'm ordering the 400i soon.



Clear tops and rubber bases are also available for customers in the UK from SCV Distribution.


----------



## phthora

Anybody have a chance to use the CMA400i with planar magnetics? I'm wondering how well the amp pairs with something a bit more power-hungry.


----------



## ostewart

phthora said:


> Anybody have a chance to use the CMA400i with planar magnetics? I'm wondering how well the amp pairs with something a bit more power-hungry.



Works fine with LCD-2's but can't quite drive HE-6's.


----------



## esauseesaw

ostewart said:


> Works fine with LCD-2's but can't quite drive HE-6's.


Have you tried the HE-6 tried via the balanced out, making use of all four amps? Still lacking in oomph..?


----------



## ostewart

esauseesaw said:


> Have you tried the HE-6 tried via the balanced out, making use of all four amps? Still lacking in oomph..?



I did indeed, could just be synergy but also the volume was nearly maxed out


----------



## esauseesaw

ostewart said:


> I did indeed, could just be synergy but also the volume was nearly maxed out


OK, thanks!


----------



## Paulo Abreu

I see most Questyle pictures showing their line of DAC with Focal headphones, namely Elears, is there some particular symbiosys between brands?
Anyone to share personal experience? I guess some people here might own the CMA600i and could give some feedback.

I am in the fence for a CMA400i, but as it doesn't have analogue inputs for me to use the FiiO X7 DAC (ESS Sabre 9028PRO), I'm also considering the option of a pure high quality headphone amp (No DAC) for the same price. Precising, which one of the following setups would in theory give me the best SQ?

1. FiiO X7mk2 -> Coaxial -> CMA400i AKM DAC -> Focal Clear
2. FiiO X7mk2 Sabre DAC -> Analogue Line out -> Violectric V280 -> Focal Clear

Questyle would have the advantage of the full balanced path, right? (since analogue line out of FiiO is unbalanced). The V280 seems like a canon to kill the easy to drive Focals, so unless I have doubts on CMA400i amplification quality compared to Violetric OR have some major plans to upgrade DAC in a future,, the option for Questyle seems the more logical. Any thoughts?


----------



## sigmasix

Paulo Abreu said:


> I see most Questyle pictures showing their line of DAC with Focal headphones, namely Elears, is there some particular symbiosys between brands?
> Anyone to share personal experience? I guess some people here might own the CMA600i and could give some feedback.
> 
> I am in the fence for a CMA400i, but as it doesn't have analogue inputs for me to use the FiiO X7 DAC (ESS Sabre 9028PRO), I'm also considering the option of a pure high quality headphone amp (No DAC) for the same price. Precising, which one of the following setups would in theory give me the best SQ?
> ...



I look at the CMA400i as a great combo amp/dac with balanced and pre-amp capabilities, very versatile. It has a 2.5 balanced port for IEMs which I don't use, and on low gain runs my th-610's beautifully on 6.5mm and I'm looking forwards to getting the balanced hooked up with some new open headphones soon. 

With the X7 could you possibly use optical out to the CMA400i and just have it as a source perhaps? Or as you've mentioned get an amp and use the X7 as source/dac which could either save you cash, or get a more expensive amp if you even need it? 

What headphones are you running atm, was it the Focal Clear?


----------



## ostewart

Paulo Abreu said:


> I see most Questyle pictures showing their line of DAC with Focal headphones, namely Elears, is there some particular symbiosys between brands?
> Anyone to share personal experience? I guess some people here might own the CMA600i and could give some feedback.
> 
> I am in the fence for a CMA400i, but as it doesn't have analogue inputs for me to use the FiiO X7 DAC (ESS Sabre 9028PRO), I'm also considering the option of a pure high quality headphone amp (No DAC) for the same price. Precising, which one of the following setups would in theory give me the best SQ?
> ...



Questyles UK distributor also distributes Focal hence the photos. And the amp will drive the Clear no problem.


----------



## esauseesaw

ostewart said:


> Questyles UK distributor also distributes Focal hence the photos. And the amp will drive the Clear no problem.


Photos of Questyle/Focal haven't come from SCV specifically, apart from perhaps pics taken at shows. Focal have used Questyle amps to demo their headphones all over, not just in the UK, so it could also be that. 

However, what I like most is.. CMA400i/Elear (black), CMA600i/Clear (grey). All I need is a pair of the Tournaire Utopia to go with the golden stack and my world of OCD colour co-ordination is complete...


----------



## Paulo Abreu

Hi guys and thanks for feedback, I  ordered the CMA400i today - And looks great too btw, either in design and buid!

In fact, the CMA400i seems like beeing made for me, really, a all in one package to connect all my gear, just check... I have both the IEM balanced 2.5mm jack and the Focal Clear 4pin XLR; will feed it 3 ways, PC USB, S/PDIF out of my CD player and Coax/Optical from X/ DAP; SE RCA's out for my Prima Luna Pré/Amp combo.


----------



## Paulo Abreu

Great match with Focal Clear!


----------



## Mkoll

Paulo Abreu said:


> Great match with Focal Clear!


Besides more power, how does the balanced output compare with the single-ended one? Thanks.


----------



## nigel801

are there any comparison with bigger brother CMA600i, is this sufficient to drive Elear and AEON


----------



## Paulo Abreu

Mkoll said:


> Besides more power, how does the balanced output compare with the single-ended one? Thanks.


Didn’t test enough but balanced is amazing, seemed a bit more dynamic. Answering @nigel801, no comparison here but I'm 100% sure it has enough stamina for those two. For Clear I lowered the gain switches to Low position and still can't pass 1/3 third the volume without blowing my ears.


----------



## Barolo

Mkoll said:


> Besides more power, how does the balanced output compare with the single-ended one? Thanks.


Much wider soundstage more space between instruments higher headroom a lot of difference to se,I personally listen to 70% balanced but still find that 30% se good on certain albums all on low settings


----------



## karmazynowy

nigel801 said:


> are there any comparison with bigger brother CMA600i, is this sufficient to drive Elear and AEON



Both 600 and 400 will drive Elears and Aeons with no problems. Tried Elears (great synergy btw) and Ether Flows on my 400i.


----------



## nigel801

Thanks for your feedback, I really like the convenient of 2.5 balanced because I got Shure SE846 as well, Do you mind if 400i is on warm side or does it have spark in treble. thsnks


----------



## karmazynowy

nigel801 said:


> Thanks for your feedback, I really like the convenient of 2.5 balanced because I got Shure SE846 as well, Do you mind if 400i is on warm side or does it have spark in treble. thsnks



400i has a little bit of warmth, great bass slam and mids pushed a bit forward. Its not analytical sound but it's treble aren't shy or dark for sure. Many headphones work well with it. Only very bassy or harsh headphones won't be a good match I think. 600i is a bit more polite and refined sound with a bit larger soundstage while 400i has more fun with better punch, but differences arent that big.


----------



## nigel801

karmazynowy said:


> 400i has a little bit of warmth, great bass slam and mids pushed a bit forward. Its not analytical sound but it's treble aren't shy or dark for sure. Many headphones work well with it. Only very bassy or harsh headphones won't be a good match I think. 600i is a bit more polite and refined sound with a bit larger soundstage while 400i has more fun with better punch, but differences arent that big.


Thanks again for your valuable input.


----------



## reiserFS

Is the CMA400i a true balanced DAC? As it only has one AKM chip inside?


----------



## karmazynowy

It has balanced amp, not DAC.



> *Full-balanced Amplification*
> CMA400i can drive headphones in full-balanced mode as it features four groups of pure Class A Current Mode amplification circuits, and supports a 4-PIN balanced XLR output, a 2.5mm balanced headphone jack and a 6.35mm standard headphone jack. In addition, the new design of Gain Control switch at the bottom of the chassis benefits CMA400i with perfect driving power for different headphones.


----------



## ostewart

nigel801 said:


> are there any comparison with bigger brother CMA600i, is this sufficient to drive Elear and AEON



Works a treat with Aeons and Elear, no issues driving either.

I find the CMA400i to be quite neutral and a little more towards analytical sound than warmth. Excellent reference DAC/Amp that pairs well with a lot of headphones. Works very well with the LCD-2


----------



## spookanide (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi guys, I was wondering how the win7 drivers hold up. Do wasapi and/or ASIO modes work properly? I currently have a TEAC DAC I did a lot of driver fiddling with to get to run properly in ASIO.
*EDIT* I just RTFM and it has clear examples on how to set it up with either foobar or Jriver. Great!

Quick listening impressions (~2hrs) at a store:
- tried focal Elears, they're fine but liked LCD2s better
- perfect for Audeze planars, mids and highs are nice and revealing. That super extended bass is well tamed, but plentiful.
By comparison, my current setup makes mids/highs feel slightly grainy and congested at times (TEAC UD-H01 + ifi iCan SE, low gain 11 o'clock). By slightly it's very slightly to me. Overall, presents the music quite a bit more refined than my current setup. Has plenty of headroom, with the LCD2s I was usually at 9 o'clock at "normal gain" setting.
- absolute perfection was with Mr Speakers Ether Flow, this my summit setup for now.

*EDIT* gonna pick one up tomorrow and trade in the ifi + current main cans hifiman 400i


----------



## Mkoll

The CMA400i was awarded the 2017 Writer's Choice Award from its reviewer on headphone.guru, Gary Alan Barker.

http://headphone.guru/headphone-gurus-2017-products-of-the-year-and-writers-choice-awards/


----------



## spookanide (Dec 1, 2017)

Reporting in after biting the bullet.

So, using it with the LCD2 bamboo there's a couple things I noticed. I never thought I'd say this, but the questyle does seem to need burn-in. I find this rather strange as *they claim *to do all sorts of signal testing on each unit. My guess is they don't use the post-burn-in characteristics?
Out-of-the-box the sound is quite analytical and as not nice and round like I heard it in the store. I was a little bummed out by that and panicked slightly, but the man assured me it just needs a little time. Sure enough after a couple days of intense use the in-your-face highs quelled down a bit and the low-end is starting to return. I'm exaggerating a little, but whatever. Maybe it's just in my head? It still doesn't sound the way I remember it, but there's too many variables so I'll probably go back with my unit and laptop and hear what is different in the store setup.

Upon analysis of the sound on my relatively crap speakers (JBL TLX8 through marantz PM5004), the DAC's capability even shines through there. The imaging is tight and awesome and I thought that characteristic was mostly in the headamp section at first, but I was wrong. Also, my speakers have never sounded this snappy and dynamic. I didn't even know they were capable of it! Did not expect that at all when I bought this unit.
To me it's a solid upgrade from my TEAC UD-H01. That DAC also has a balanced design with a proper transformer, but a poor headamp which I got an external for. Granted, the questyle costs 3x the TEAC but you can hear it.

Question: drop some more cash for a balanced cable for the LCD2s?


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

spookanide said:


> Reporting in after biting the bullet.
> 
> So, using it with the LCD2 bamboo there's a couple things I noticed. I never thought I'd say this, but the questyle does seem to need burn-in. I find this rather strange as *they claim *to do all sorts of signal testing on each unit. My guess is they don't use the post-burn-in characteristics?
> Out-of-the-box the sound is quite analytical and as not nice and round like I heard it in the store. I was a little bummed out by that and panicked slightly, but the man assured me it just needs a little time. Sure enough after a couple days of intense use the in-your-face highs quelled down a bit and the low-end is starting to return. I'm exaggerating a little, but whatever. Maybe it's just in my head?
> ...



Yes go balanced


----------



## reiserFS

Just bite the bullet as well, should be delivered in the next few days along with the rubber base. Man, it better be made out of gold for 149€...


----------



## spookanide

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Yes go balanced


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

spookanide said:


> Care to elaborate?



More power should control the large planar driver of the LCD-2 better: 980mW@32Ω (normal headphone jack) vs 3920mW@32Ω (balanced headphone jack)


----------



## nigel801

+1 Balanced does improve significantly in my experience


----------



## reiserFS

Anyone knows where to order the transparent top cover from? The local seller here refuses to sell it as it's only intended for demo purposes..


----------



## spookanide

nigel801 said:


> +1 Balanced does improve significantly in my experience


----------



## spookanide (Dec 1, 2017)

Oscar-HiFi said:


> More power should control the large planar driver of the LCD-2 better: 980mW@32Ω (normal headphone jack) vs 3920mW@32Ω (balanced headphone jack)



Myeah, but the regular jack seems to handle the power perfectly fine on high gain. I never need to go beyond 11 o'clock, but I'll give it a shot considering other people recommend it. Sorry about the double post, didn't mean to!


----------



## nigel801

Has anyone got the chance to compare the chord Hugo 2 with CM400i although Hugo 2 cost 3 times.


----------



## Paulo Abreu

nigel801 said:


> Has anyone got the chance to compare the chord Hugo 2 with CM400i although Hugo 2 cost 3 times.



Hugo 2 is portable and that justifies a big part of the price difference, even if they performed equally.


----------



## Muinarc

The Hugo 2 compares better to the CMA600i than the 400i from the listening I did earlier this year.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig (Dec 1, 2017)

reiserFS said:


> Anyone knows where to order the transparent top cover from? The local seller here refuses to sell it as it's only intended for demo purposes..


I am not sure  if the clear tops for the 400i are in stock from Questyle. We have been waiting for our clear tops for the 600i to come in for quite some time now (waiting for them to make more at Questyle factory).

still waiting for our 400i's to come in as well. those should be super soon though we were told a few days ago from Bruce.


----------



## Mkoll

Really? That's great news! Are you guys in the US? Does that mean units destined for the US will be coming in soon? I hope so it would be nice to get it before Christmas.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Mkoll said:


> Really? That's great news! Are you guys in the US? Does that mean units destined for the US will be coming in soon? I hope so it would be nice to get it before Christmas.


Yes to all those questions! We are in the USA- Pittsburgh PA to be exact, and we expect to get our 400i’s in before Christmas. We (MTME) are an authorized dealer for a ton of big name brands including Questlye. 

Check out my signature to see our website if you would like. You (and everyone else) are always free to PM me to see what we have in stock or coming in, ect. Our stuff changes so frequently that we don’t always put what we have on the website. I am also here  to help with any questions you have. 

-Craig


----------



## nigel801

Hi Craig,
Just saw your review of Clear and it is spot on, I got the chance to compare all 3 at a audio show 2 weeks ago and Utopia is just another level to both very fast and I found the bass on Utopia to be more enjoyable to Clear, Clear indeed have more separation than Elear but not very far off and bass on Elear is better. I  have Elear and wanted to check if Clear is a good upgrade and in the end decided to stay with Elear and may be upgrade by LH Labs Geek Pulse Xfi to a better DAC/headphone amp what are your recomendations for a nice headphone amp/dac combo. Thanks


----------



## Mkoll

MTMECraig said:


> Yes to all those questions! We are in the USA- Pittsburgh PA to be exact, and we expect to get our 400i’s in before Christmas. We (MTME) are an authorized dealer for a ton of big name brands including Questlye.
> 
> Check out my signature to see our website if you would like. You (and everyone else) are always free to PM me to see what we have in stock or coming in, ect. Our stuff changes so frequently that we don’t always put what we have on the website. I am also here  to help with any questions you have.
> 
> -Craig


Thanks Craig! I've got my preorder in with my local dealer already. Just waiting on the units to arrive which I'm guessing they will around the same time as you guys.


----------



## Mkoll

reiserFS said:


> Just bite the bullet as well, should be delivered in the next few days along with the rubber base. Man, it better be made out of gold for 149€...


That's crazy expensive! The one I pre-ordered was around $50.


----------



## reiserFS

My CMA400i arrived yesterday, going to unpack it later and post a few initial impressions with the LCD2.2 compared to the Gustard A20H. Sadly, I won't be buying Gustard again due to their quality checks.


----------



## reiserFS (Dec 3, 2017)

Just fired up a track, this post will be updated with my findings throughout the coming week. But bloody hell, right of the bat that bass is amazing. The A20H can't even compare in that segment. Dead silent background as well, which wasn't the case with the offering from Gustard.

Edit1: Man, the paring with the LCD-2 via the balanced output is amazing, much more so than the A20H, which was a dual mono configuration. Even though the CMA400i only uses one AKM DAC, it offers much better separation, detail, layering and soundstage. This makes me believe that the implementation on the A20H of the AKM DACs isn't actually done so well.

More to come, with pictures..


----------



## Paulo Abreu

Mkoll said:


> That's crazy expensive! The one I pre-ordered was around $50.



The store I bought it has the rubber stand for those 149 euros... yikes!!!

Meanwhile I decided to spare on the clear cover, had some remains of acrylic, a 10 minute craft, x-acto, drill and there you are  ...


----------



## reiserFS (Dec 3, 2017)

Paulo Abreu said:


> The store I bought it has the rubber stand for those 149 euros... yikes!!!
> 
> Meanwhile I decided to spare on the clear cover, had some remains of acrylic, a 10 minute craft, x-acto, drill and there you are  ...


Looks gorgeous! Am I able to order one from you? 
Yeah, bought it from Hifi-Passion, which is the reseller here in Germany.


----------



## Paulo Abreu

reiserFS said:


> Looks gorgeous! Am I able to order one from you?
> Yeah, bought it from Hifi-Passion, which is the reseller here in Germany.



Hi, thanks, it really looks good but that's most due to CM400i great looking internals.
LOL, its really easy and fast to make it, the original cover is the perfect template for the drilling holes. I'm writing this and didn't check the price from hifi passion, I got the CMA400i from them. The original cover is better looking with the logos, etc.

Regards


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

nigel801 said:


> Hi Craig,
> Just saw your review of Clear and it is spot on, I got the chance to compare all 3 at a audio show 2 weeks ago and Utopia is just another level to both very fast and I found the bass on Utopia to be more enjoyable to Clear, Clear indeed have more separation than Elear but not very far off and bass on Elear is better. I  have Elear and wanted to check if Clear is a good upgrade and in the end decided to stay with Elear and may be upgrade by LH Labs Geek Pulse Xfi to a better DAC/headphone amp what are your recomendations for a nice headphone amp/dac combo. Thanks


Hey @nigel801! Glad you were able to relate to my thoughts on the Clear video I did. I am not familiar with the amp/dac combo listening wise, but I have heard of it before. Once I get the 400i hooked up and get ample time with it, I will see how it fairs with the Clear (and also other headphones). Feel free to pm me if you want to chat more about amp/dac combos. with your help I could give you ideas of what could be a good pairing for your tastes. I just don't want to derail this thread by doing so ha.


----------



## reiserFS (Dec 4, 2017)

Anyone else noted some channel imbalance at low volume levels?

Edit: Nvm, my bad.


----------



## spookanide

The channel balance I noticed as something rather excellent over the pot actually, which you would expect at this pricepoint.


----------



## gman292

Whelp.. I just noticed moon audio charged my Amex for the CMA400i that I ordered a couple months ago. Looking forward to getting it soon and pairing it with my Elear!


----------



## Mkoll

It sounds like units destined for the US will be arriving soon. Very excited!!


----------



## JohnIgel

Finally!  I just received shipping confirmation from Moon-Audio.  My CMA400i is supposed to arrive next Wednesday, 13-Dec.  I placed my order on 24-Jun, I hope the long wait is worth it.  I'll give my impressions once it arrives.


----------



## w0nx

Fedex delivered mine today from Moon.  Simple packaging, but the unit is beautiful.  Powering single ended MDR-Z7s @ 12:00 and balanced M1060s @ 10:00, standard gain.  Also dead silent for me at full tilt, runs cool to the touch.  My ears aren't as evolved...but currently comparing to Jotunheim.


----------



## Mkoll

w0nx said:


> Fedex delivered mine today from Moon.  Simple packaging, but the unit is beautiful.  Powering single ended MDR-Z7s @ 12:00 and balanced M1060s @ 10:00, standard gain.  Also dead silent for me at full tilt, runs cool to the touch.  My ears aren't as evolved...but currently comparing to Jotunheim.


What are the notable differences you hear between them?

Thanks.


----------



## reiserFS (Dec 10, 2017)

w0nx said:


> Fedex delivered mine today from Moon.  Simple packaging, but the unit is beautiful.  Powering single ended MDR-Z7s @ 12:00 and balanced M1060s @ 10:00, standard gain.  Also dead silent for me at full tilt, runs cool to the touch.  My ears aren't as evolved...but currently comparing to Jotunheim.


The CMA400i gets warm to the touch around 4-5 hours in. Still quite cool for a Class A amp though.

Interesting bug I've found: I have USB from my PC and Optical from my PS4 hooked up: If I switch inputs from USB to Optical, the sound volume is really quite low until I let something start playing over the USB or turn the unit off and on. Does the USB part share paths with the Optical input? I honestly doubt that this was intended to be like this by Questyle.


----------



## spookanide

w0nx said:


> Fedex delivered mine today from Moon.  Simple packaging, but the unit is beautiful.  Powering single ended MDR-Z7s @ 12:00 and balanced M1060s @ 10:00, standard gain.  Also dead silent for me at full tilt, runs cool to the touch.  My ears aren't as evolved...but currently comparing to Jotunheim.


Give it a week of daily use to burn in a little cause the character does change a bit, particularly in the highs.


----------



## w0nx

Mkoll said:


> What are the notable differences you hear between them?
> 
> Thanks.



Both are amazing sources in my world.  As the specs would suggest, Jotunheim definitely provides more power but the higher noise floor is my only nit.  Hard to say on sound differences...may need to do some A/B switching.


----------



## gman292

So after some initial listening, here are some impressions that I get with the amp. Prior to the CMA400, I was using my Marantz home theater receiver to power my Elear. The Questyle seems to be more revealing as I seem to notice more detail and clarity while listening to music. Of course I also notice the peak more around 6 or 8k. Currently I am using the optical input from my PC. Overall I am impressed, I would not have expected much difference between amps, but does appear to be at least a little noticeable.


----------



## w0nx

reiserFS said:


> Anyone else noted some channel imbalance at low volume levels?
> 
> Edit: Nvm, my bad.



I'm noticing a little bias to the right at very low volume.  What did you realize was your bad?


----------



## JohnIgel (Dec 13, 2017)

My unit finally arrived yesterday, but before I fire it up I'm going to have to open the case and remove the loose screw that is rattling around inside!  What a cluster; I'm not impressed with Moon-Audio (poor customer support and zero communication) nor is the QC at Questyle/Foxconn up to normal industry standards.  I hope the damn thing at least sounds good.  
[End of Rant]


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

JohnIgel said:


> My unit finally arrived yesterday, but before I fire it up I'm going to have to open the case and remove the loose screw that is rattling around inside!  What a cluster; I'm not impressed with Moon-Audio (poor customer support and zero communication) nor is the QC at Questyle/Foxconn up to normal industry standards.  I hope the damn thing at least sounds good.



Come on now, ocassionally a lemon leaves the factory. Lets hope you enjoy it, it's a super unit, a review recently went up on our website


----------



## Paulo Abreu

JohnIgel said:


> My unit finally arrived yesterday, but before I fire it up I'm going to have to open the case and remove the loose screw that is rattling around inside!  What a cluster; I'm not impressed with Moon-Audio (poor customer support and zero communication) nor is the QC at Questyle/Foxconn up to normal industry standards.  I hope the damn thing at least sounds good.
> [End of Rant]



It will sound good! Sorry for that, the build and overall look of the inside and the care on how components and cables are settled is high, so that’s bad luck... hey, maybe you won an extra cover screw for free! Hope everything is fine and that you enjoy it.


----------



## reiserFS

w0nx said:


> I'm noticing a little bias to the right at very low volume.  What did you realize was your bad?


Yeah, same here. Might be alright then.


----------



## ostewart

reiserFS said:


> Yeah, same here. Might be alright then.



Pretty much all analogue pots have imbalance at the lowest setting, nothing to worry about 

Only stepped attenuators and digital controls have perfect channel balance at their lowest setting I believe


----------



## reiserFS

ostewart said:


> Pretty much all analogue pots have imbalance at the lowest setting, nothing to worry about
> 
> Only stepped attenuators and digital controls have perfect channel balance at their lowest setting I believe


Yeah, I was coming from a stepped attenuator, so that had me worrying a bit


----------



## w0nx

JohnIgel said:


> My unit finally arrived yesterday, but before I fire it up I'm going to have to open the case and remove the loose screw that is rattling around inside!  What a cluster; I'm not impressed with Moon-Audio (poor customer support and zero communication) nor is the QC at Questyle/Foxconn up to normal industry standards.  I hope the damn thing at least sounds good.
> [End of Rant]



Moon probably got a kick out of my indecisiveness...
Pre-ordered in August
Checked status
Waited
Emailed to cancel pre-order
Emailed back to cancel my request for cancellation
Emailed back to cancel again
Ordered Jotunheim
Got 400i out of the blue...loved it
Trying to decide which one to keep

Interested to hear if you actually find a screw in there.  I do hear some rattle, but it's the metal input and output button (which I love) on the front.


----------



## Paulo Abreu

w0nx said:


> I do hear some rattle, but it's the metal input and output button (which I love) on the front.



You mean the metal On/Off button, right?


----------



## bahaja (Dec 14, 2017)

With IEM I also feel there was some channel imbalance because of using it on high gain. My right earpiece being louder than the left at 9-10 o clock position on the knob.
On normal gain i don't experience any channel imbalance on low volume, both from single ended or balanced output.

My only gripe with this thing is the noticable hiss on balanced output with my IEM. Tried changing from USB input to Optical but that doesn't solve the problem. It doesn't sound like its raining cats and dogs but still it is pretty annoying


----------



## w0nx

Paulo Abreu said:


> You mean the metal On/Off button, right?



No, I mean the two flat black buttons to the right of the orange kHZ indicators...they have a little play when shaken.


----------



## Paulo Abreu

w0nx said:


> No, I mean the two flat black buttons to the right of the orange kHZ indicators...they have a little play when shaken.


Thanks for feedback. Didn’t notice the play on mine. What do you think about SQ?
Regards


----------



## lugnut

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Come on now, ocassionally a lemon leaves the factory. Lets hope you enjoy it, it's a super unit, a review recently went up on our website


Would you please post a link ? Spent some time reading about the Kecess Amp, did not see this one. Thanks


----------



## dpump

Questyle Audio USA importer/distributor is non-responsive and untruthful. On December 7 I ordered and paid for a CMA400i FROM TTVJ (Todd the Vinyl Junkie). Todd was told his order of CMA400i would ship to him on December 11. Since I hadn't heard anything from Todd about my amp being shipped, I called Todd today to check on the status. His order did not ship on December 11 and now he is being told it will ship next week on the 18th or 19th. Todd was also told by the distributor that no one else in the USA had their 400i's shipped, but I can see that isn't true since there are reports here of people receiving their 400i that was ordered from Moon Audio.

I assume Moon Audio is probably a larger dealer then TTVJ, but that is no excuse for the distributor to lie to Todd. That's not the way to treat your dealers or future customers. Not getting a good feeling about the distributor or Questyle. The 400i was shown at the 2017 CES this past January as a finished product and it has taken almost 1 year for the 400i to be available in the USA? Something doesn't seem right about that.


----------



## Paulo Abreu

dpump said:


> ... The 400i was shown at the 2017 CES this past January as a finished product and it has taken almost 1 year for the 400i to be available in the USA? Something doesn't seem right about that.



I think that wasn’t really a finished product - at least in the case it wan’t, it didn’t have the machined sides + top removable cover, it was only a single blended steel sheet for top/sides, so ... maybe a few tweaks/finishing in circuit? Who knows. Anyway, I only found it available for purchase around September. Sure, dealers like to antecipate to keep their customers on hold...


----------



## dpump

https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/ces-2017-new-questyle-cma-400i-all-one-headphone-amp-dac

Check this video from the January 2017 CES with Bruce Ball from Questyle USA by Tyll from Inner Fidelity. Bruce says the 400i will go into production in February 2017 and be available in March 2017. Quite a big difference from announcing that a product will be available in March 2017 to having it available in September 2017 and now December 2017 in the USA. I have grown tired of manufacturers playing this game of announcing a product many months before they know it will be available to try to generate interest so we consumers will hopefully keep waiting for it. If a manufacturer wants to preview a product ahead of production, they should be honest and upfront as to when it will actually be available for purchase. An experienced manufacturer should be able to be pretty accurate as to the timeframe of actually having the product available to be purchased; not just throw out a date to keep people in limbo.

It's Questyle USA, not the dealers, who are keeping their customers on hold. Both TTVJ  and Moon Audio told me that Questyle USA has been very uncooperative in their attempts to find out when the 400i would actually be available. Moon Audio still has on their website that they will be receiving their first shipment of the 400i in October 2017, even though they only received their first shipment in the past week or so. A very poor and misleading way of doing business, at least by Questyle USA.

I don't appreciate being told my amp is shipping to TTVJ on December 11 and being charged $799 upfront on December 7 because Questyle USA told TTVJ the amp was shipping to him on December 11. Questyle USA  also made TTVJ pay upfront for their entire 400i order before they would supposedly ship it on December 11. This is not the dealer keeping me on hold, this is Questyle USA misleading the dealer. Those of you who know or have dealt with Todd at TTVJ know he is as honest and upfront as they come and would never tell a customer something he didn't think to be true. If I didn't want the 400i so much and think it will be a great amp for me I would cancel my order and purchase something else. I guess I will eventually get my 400i, but instead of receiving it next week as I had thought with it supposedly shipping to me on December 14 or 15, it will very likely be early January now before I see it.


----------



## w0nx

Paulo Abreu said:


> Thanks for feedback. Didn’t notice the play on mine. What do you think about SQ?
> Regards



Best amp I've had, so no complaints on sound.

To recent posts - I think it's an unfortunate case of over-promising and under-delivering.  Sounds like distributors were left as helpless as the consumers.  More transparency from Questyle would have been nice...then again, it could have been Foxconn misleading Questyle?  It all trickles down to frustrated customers.  Hope you receive yours soon so we can get some more impressions of the product itself.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

lugnut said:


> Would you please post a link ? Spent some time reading about the Kecess Amp, did not see this one. Thanks



This one: http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/reviews/questyle-cma400i-dac-headphone-amplifier-review/


----------



## JohnIgel (Jan 1, 2018)

I finally have some listening time with the CMA400i and it sounds really good!  My preference for playback sound is for musicality, tonality and good definition.  It took me years to convert from vinyl to CD as a source because I did not like compressed sound of early CD recordings.  For the same reason I do not own an MP3 file.  With the advent of HD music (96/24, DSD, etc) and software like JRiver to properly playback the files, music playback has reached the next level.

Last year I picked up the iFi micro iDSD DAC/Amp and iUSB3.0 power supply for my desktop setup.  Although these units sound really good, they just were not totally satisfying, lacking somewhat in the musicality department.  The duo sound good but didn't have the fun 'I want to turn it up' sound.

The CMA400i has everything that I enjoy in listening to music, tonality, separation, definition and musicality.  I have a pair of Oppo PM-2 planer magnetic headphones and running the Oppo's through the balanced output is simply amazing!  The control around bass notes is superb.  The mid-range and vocals come alive without being overly accentuated.  Highs are perfectly rendered.  I hesitate to call this unit 'warm' but where the iFi equipment might have been  a bit on the dry side, the CMA 400i has a rich tonality.  Diana Krall's 'East of the Sun' from the 'Live in Paris' album has an upright bass that sounds fantastic, you can hear the wood resonating.  Her piano twinkles with just the right piano sound, wonderful.  The intro to 'Hotel California' on 'Hell Freezes Over' has a similarly well defined and rich sound.  The guitars are crisp, clean and yet very musical.  The bass kick-drum is immediate and very well controlled.  Cassandra Wilson's recording of 'The Weight' is warm and rich with great tone.  You might think that the CMA 400i has a tube in it if you didn't know better.

I highly recommend the CMA 400i as a unit that makes you want to listen to your music without spending thousands of dollars.

PS. So there were two loose screws inside the case that I managed to re-install after removing the top plate (2mm hex wrench).  The unit worked fine despite having the screws rolling around during shipping.


----------



## bgbkt (Jan 1, 2018)

Is it true that DAC on this is no better than Modi 2?


----------



## Mkoll

bgbkt said:


> Is it true that DAC on this is no better than Modi 2?


It's the same model of DAC (AKM AK4490). But there is no doubt that the each product implements it differently. So it won't sound the same as a Modi 2.


----------



## gibby

JohnIgel said:


> I finally have some listening time with the CMA400i and it sounds really good!  My preference for playback sound is for musicality, tonality and good definition.  It took me years to convert from vinyl to CD as a source because I did not like compressed sound of early CD recordings.  For the same reason I do not own an MP3 file.  With the advent of HD music (96/24, DSD, etc) and software like JRiver to properly playback the files, music playback has reached the next level.
> 
> Last year I picked up the iFi micro iDSD DAC/Amp and iUSB3.0 power supply for my desktop setup.  Although these units sound really good, they just were not totally satisfying, lacking somewhat in the musicality department.  The duo sound good but didn't have the fun 'I want to turn it up' sound.
> 
> ...



Can you share any other headphones you've tried?  AFC?


----------



## bgbkt

Mkoll said:


> It's the same model of DAC (AKM AK4490). But there is no doubt that the each product implements it differently. So it won't sound the same as a Modi 2.


Thanks. How's the DAC implementation in CMA400i compared to Modi 2. 

I would like to upgrade my Modi 2 (Multibit) and Magni 3 combo and wondering if just upgrading amp to Jot (AMP only) would be better option than getting CMA400i. Anyone has compared Jot with this and has any opinion?


----------



## Mkoll

bgbkt said:


> Thanks. How's the DAC implementation in CMA400i compared to Modi 2.


I don't know enough to comment on the specifics. All I know is that the implementation matters. A quick look at the measured specs of each product shows this to be the case: same DAC chip, different measurements.


----------



## spookanide

Question for the people using the balanced 4pin XLR out.

I just got some cables by Periapt for my LCD2, gotta say I love the slight bass emphasis it seems to have. Besides that do you guys notice a roomier presentation on the balanced out? Like I'm sitting further back from the music? Just out of curiosity.
I can't really tell what I'm listening to since it's a different cable and I'm completely new to balanced out (used the new twisted LCD cables by Audeze before this. The amp's balanced out has had very little playtime.


----------



## bgbkt

For those of you who have tried this amp, would you consider sound to be more warm, neutral or bright?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Seemed warm/neutral to me, but not terribly so. More just gently leaning that way.


----------



## Paulo Abreu

bgbkt said:


> For those of you who have tried this amp, would you consider sound to be more warm, neutral or bright?



I agree with @SomeGuyDude ... “gently”... you really can’t name a coloration on this amp.
My 2 cents


----------



## Palpatine79

It's neutral on the bass with very good control, midrange is on warm side and step forward, highs are pretty neutral with good transparency.
Very good depth and plenty of power.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jan 7, 2018)

It's possible that my "warm" call is in comparison to the Deckard, which may be brighter than I initially realized.

EDIT: I'm about 99% going to have this tomorrow, to pair with the LCD-3 balanced. Will report my findings.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Welp.

Balanced into the LCD-3 is just stunningly good. Best audio I've heard outside of the DAVE+Utopia, and costs $14,000 less.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Here have a picture of endgame.


----------



## Palpatine79

SomeGuyDude said:


> Here have a picture of endgame.


or?


----------



## gibby

Palpatine79 said:


> or?



Want to trade your cover for Questyle RS209 Rubber Base?

How does the Elear sound?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Palpatine79 said:


> or?



Love the Elear! Just not more than the 3. Of course, that's personal tastes, not me saying one is "better" objectively. I've always been super partial to the Audeze house sound.


----------



## Palpatine79

gibby said:


> Want to trade your cover for Questyle RS209 Rubber Base?
> How does the Elear sound?


No, thx. Im waiting for mine (ordered few days ago).
Elear sound awesome on CMA400i: pounchy, great bass, warm midrange, non fatiuge high. Great synergy.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Palpatine79 said:


> No, thx. Im waiting for mine (ordered few days ago).
> Elear sound awesome on CMA400i: pounchy, great bass, warm midrange, non fatiuge high. Great synergy.



Yep. Focal combines with the CMA400i incredibly well, tried the whole range out. For under $1000 this little amp is damn near perfect.


----------



## bgbkt

Palpatine79 said:


> or?


How did you get the transparent cover.


----------



## Palpatine79

bgbkt said:


> How did you get the transparent cover.


I bought at local dealer (Poland)


----------



## karmazynowy

So here is mine, great combo.

How much is clear cover worth?
I have two pcs...


----------



## Paulo Abreu

bgbkt said:


> How did you get the transparent cover.



I made mine with a sheet of acrylic, he he... cheap!


----------



## Palpatine79

Paulo Abreu said:


> I made mine with a sheet of acrylic, he he... cheap!]



what do you think about CMA400i and Clear? The same great synergy as Elear?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Palpatine79 said:


> what do you think about CMA400i and Clear? The same great synergy as Elear?



I can answer this one. Spent time with that combo. They match beautifully. Full, dynamic, punchy, just plain fun.  If I weren't an Audeze slut I'd have gone with the Clear.


----------



## bgbkt (Jan 8, 2018)

Palpatine79 said:


> I bought at local dealer (Poland)


Anybody know if any US dealer sells it with clear cover?

And stop posting your cool pics... very hard to resist placing order. Just kidding..


----------



## karmazynowy (Jan 8, 2018)

Sorry @bgbkt, next photo.
If someone have cma600i and want to save some space on desk, then here are good news... rubber base works just fine!


----------



## Palpatine79

CMA600i looks awesome with this stand also


----------



## Paulo Abreu (Jan 8, 2018)

Palpatine79 said:


> what do you think about CMA400i and Clear? The same great synergy as Elear?



I don’t know about Elear so can’t compare. But CMA400i makes such a terrific combo with Clear - separation, clarity, dark background, dynamics, so well balanced (neutral?) all across the FR, everything sounds so naturally and effortless. In my lifetime I spent a fairly amount of money on audio, with more or less satisfaction, a few times going backwards, Clear and CM400i is surely one of the most satisfying and rewarding purchases I've made, its really that "wow"


----------



## gibby

Now someone let us know how the Sennheiser HD820 sounds with the CMA400i.


----------



## Palpatine79

Paulo Abreu said:


> I don’t know about Elear so can’t compare. But CMA400i makes such a terrific combo with Clear - separation, clarity, dark background, dynamics, so well balanced (neutral?) all across the FR, everything sounds so naturally and effortless. In my lifetime I've spent a fairly amount of money on audio, with more or less satisfaction, a few times going backwards, Clear and CM400i is surely one of the most satisfying and rewarding purchases I've made, its really that "wow"


Thanks.
I schould try CMA400i with Clear some day!


----------



## spookanide (Jan 8, 2018)

Anyone mind commenting on the differences they experience swapping between balanced and single ended on this unit?



bgbkt said:


> For those of you who have tried this amp, would you consider sound to be more warm, neutral or bright?


It's more on the neutral side for sure. If you have cans with overly present highs I wouldn't recommend a blind purchase on this. I think it's in the DAC, not the amp itself. I used to have my highs bumped a little on my marantz speaker amp when fed by my TEAC DAC, but now I set them to neutral to make it bearable.



SomeGuyDude said:


> Here have a picture of endgame.





Palpatine79 said:


> or? IMG


I demo'd the CMA400i with a Mr Speakers Ether Flow and it sounded like absolute perfection to me. Nothing has ever sounded that natural and cohesive. It was like magic and it's hard to describe it as anything else. It's my current endgame cans.



Palpatine79 said:


> Thanks.
> I schould try CMA400i with Clear some day!


In that same demo session mentioned above I tried out the focal elear for a moment. I picked the LCD2 over everything I tried: mr speakers aeon, hifiman edition X, elear, the new final audio flagship and I can't afford the ether flow yet. But, that's up to personal taste. Combined with the elear the cma400i was great, but not the experience I was looking for. I have a very wide range of music I like and the LCD2 2016 rocked it best to me with that ample precise and extended bass and planar detail.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

It  depends on what you're using.

With the Clear, there's not gonna be much difference. On the LCD's, it felt like there was a small boost in dynamics and how black the background was. Not something that would make you stand up and notice, but it's there if you A/B a few times. Generally speaking, balanced is a help if your headphones are difficult to drive to begin with, and planars can use the help with extra current.


----------



## spookanide

SomeGuyDude said:


> it felt like there was a small boost in dynamics and how black the background was. Not something that would make you stand up and notice, but it's there if you A/B a few times. Generally speaking, balanced is a help if your headphones are difficult to drive to begin with, and planars can use the help with extra current.


More volume range for sure, but I haven't noticed any dynamics increase. I have to mention this amp drivers planars like no tomorrow even single-ended. With the LCD2 2016 I never took it past 12 on low gain in the single-ended output.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

spookanide said:


> More volume range for sure, but I haven't noticed any dynamics increase. I have to mention this amp drivers planars like no tomorrow even single-ended. With the LCD2 2016 I never took it past 12 on low gain in the single-ended output.



I'll agree I might be hearing things, I seem to have a knack for that. All I know is it's got the capability and I have the cable, so I  might as well make use of it since I've read the LCD-3 will do better with balanced by virtue of being a planar with a higher impedance. I definitely take the volume higher than you,  but the 3 is a touch harder to drive and I like it loud.


----------



## w0nx

SomeGuyDude said:


> I'll agree I might be hearing things, I seem to have a knack for that. All I know is it's got the capability and I have the cable, so I  might as well make use of it since I've read the LCD-3 will do better with balanced by virtue of being a planar with a higher impedance. I definitely take the volume higher than you,  but the 3 is a touch harder to drive and I like it loud.



Where do you sit knob-wise?  I love my m1060s, but all this talk is making me want to make the jump to TOTL with this amp.


----------



## spookanide (Jan 8, 2018)

SomeGuyDude said:


> I'll agree I might be hearing things, I seem to have a knack for that.


We probably all do. I was trying out a high-end USB cable at a store just for the hell of it and A-Bing with my own, and I tried really really hard to hear differences. Just when I thought I heard something it was just in my head anyway.



w0nx said:


> Where do you sit knob-wise?  I love my m1060s, but all this talk is making me want to make the jump to TOTL with this amp.


Rock: LCD2 2016  are comfortable loud at 10, low gain on balanced output. Can't go to 12 without it hurting. (the mids, the highs aren't even capable of killing me on this headphone).

I think you need to worry about power when you get hifiman HE-6 or something of that caliber.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

w0nx said:


> Where do you sit knob-wise?  I love my m1060s, but all this talk is making me want to make the jump to TOTL with this amp.



Low gain, and generally under the halfway mark depending on if the music is mastered at a weird volume. I've got a few albums that are quieter than others but generally that's where I am. 

I really do understand that "endgame" is a vapor concept, no one can actually grab it, but I do not know what else I could change to my setup that would give me more than I've got here. I could find other amps and tube roll again if I wanted to putter around with coloration in one way or another, but outside of that or winning the lottery and going nuts I genuinely think I'm set.

Questyle has gear that is _significantly _more expensive, the "golden reference" system costs around $13,500 or so, and I've heard that beast. I don't disagree that it's a stunning piece of equipment, but the 400i is just so damn good, despite being literally about 5% of the price, that I can't see any reason I would ever consider buying the more upriver equipment.

I think going up from this is a case where you've got specific needs. Maybe your headphones are _really_ hard to drive.  Maybe you personally dislike the sound of the amp. For me, though, I'm at the first spot where I don't feel like anything in my rig requires me to "accept" any flaws. I've had a ton of gear that I absolutely loved and still love. I'll never claim this is "the best" out there, but I will absolutely claim that it's the one that ticks all my boxes with nothing missing and nothing overdone.


----------



## RatFarm

Does the CMA600i get you more power and better sound? What’s the difference?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

From what I've read, the 400i has a smaller power supply, lacks the high-level inputs (?), and uses a cheaper material in the housing. The DAC portion is the exact same and the amp should be nearly the same, it's basically a simplified 600i for headphones only.


----------



## RatFarm

Thanks. Sounds like the CMA400i is the better deal. Moon Audio is only 15 minutes from my house. Might have to pick up a 400i this week!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Nice!


----------



## w0nx

That output switch, though...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

BTW where y'all getting that rubber stand? I could really use it given how my desk is set up.


----------



## gibby (Jan 8, 2018)

SomeGuyDude said:


> BTW where y'all getting that rubber stand? I could really use it given how my desk is set up.



I would sell you mine.  I'm not going to use it.  Moon Audio has them though.  They are $50.


----------



## esauseesaw

SomeGuyDude said:


> From what I've read, the 400i has a smaller power supply, lacks the high-level inputs (?), and uses a cheaper material in the housing. The DAC portion is the exact same and the amp should be nearly the same, it's basically a simplified 600i for headphones only.



600i has a separate analogue preamp input stage. 400i digital input only. 
Housing is exactly the same, not cheaper. As with all their desktop boxes it is 10mm CNC aluminum. The early prototypes had a folded steel top plate but Questyle wanted to keep the high quality feel and material benefits so, decided on 10mm aluminum for the CMA400i production models.  
There are some component changes on the amp circuit so, the CMA600i has better spec and is designed to have improved SQ over the CMA400i. 

CMA400i
106mW@300Ω; 980mW@32Ω (normal headphone jack)
418mW@300Ω; 3920mW@32Ω (balanced headphone jack)
THD+N 0.0006%

CMA600i
220mW@300Ω; 950mW @32Ω(normal headphone jack)
630mW @300Ω; 1900mW @32Ω (balanced headphone jack)
THD+N 0.00042%

I'm going to check the spec above however because they state a bigger jump in mW for balanced mode on the CMA400i. Perhaps to do with the Hi/Low gain switches, which the CMA600i does not have...?!


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig (Jan 9, 2018)

SomeGuyDude said:


> I'll agree I might be hearing things, I seem to have a knack for that. All I know is it's got the capability and I have the cable, so I  might as well make use of it since I've read the LCD-3 will do better with balanced by virtue of being a planar with a higher impedance. I definitely take the volume higher than you,  but the 3 is a touch harder to drive and I like it loud.


I gotta say that our LCD2 Rev 1 sounds excellent out of the 400i... I was doing an A/B of single ended and then put the balanced cable on now. I stopped evaluating and was just enjoying it (I still am). It makes me want our LCD3 back to listen! LOL



 
I had to take a break anyways from listening with the Aeon Flow Closed, so thanks for that.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

MTMECraig said:


> I gotta say that our LCD2 Rev 1 sounds excellent out of the 400i... I was doing an A/B of single ended and then put the balanced cable on now. I stopped evaluating and was just enjoying it (I still am). It makes me want our LCD3 back to listen! LOL



I could bring 'er in again for a bit haha


----------



## bgbkt

This or Schiit Bifrost Multibit + jot?


----------



## dangblue

is it worth buying 600i instead of 400i? I will use it with AFO, LCD-2 and maybe Beyerdynamic T1.2, HD800S.
I think the silver one looks better next to imac (vertically).


----------



## Paulo Abreu

dangblue said:


> is it worth buying 600i instead of 400i? I will use it with AFO, LCD-2 and maybe Beyerdynamic T1.2, HD800S.
> I think the silver one looks better next to imac (vertically).



Unless for the color or if you intend to use an external DAC or other analog source, I think CMA400I will do the job perfectly


----------



## esauseesaw

dangblue said:


> is it worth buying 600i instead of 400i? I will use it with AFO, LCD-2 and maybe Beyerdynamic T1.2, HD800S.
> I think the silver one looks better next to imac (vertically).



In terms of power, both fine with those. The biggest difference is if you will use the analogue input.


----------



## dangblue

Thanks Paulo Abreu and esauseesaw


----------



## spookanide

dangblue said:


> is it worth buying 600i instead of 400i? I will use it with AFO, LCD-2 and maybe Beyerdynamic T1.2, HD800S.
> I think the silver one looks better next to imac (vertically).


There are a few posts in this thread detailing the differences between the two, but I can't remember where exactly. You should read up some. I haven't demo'd the 600i so I can't say. Some people say the 400i is nice and honest, where it can turn LCDs into analysis cans with the right cable. Some people say the 600i is less "exciting". In my experience with the 400i, it can give the LCD2 excellent responsiveness/dynamics. Depending on how you like your sound signature you can then tune it a little with headphone cables. Either single-ended or balanced work great, it's hard to put my finger on the differences cause I have to use different cables from different manufacturers.


----------



## Jose R

Got mine from TTVJ today. Quick install with my workstation PC. No issues with the downloaded driver.

A quick hookup with the Senn HD650 (single-ended) and Shure SRH1840 (balanced). Right now, I prefer the Shure headphones. Lo-gain with the volume pot wide open. Probably will need to revert back to standard gain.

Using HQPlayer to upsample PCM to DSD256.


----------



## JohnIgel

spookanide said:


> Anyone mind commenting on the differences they experience swapping between balanced and single ended on this unit?
> 
> I did some A/B comparison using my Oppo PM-2's which come with both balanced and SE cables.  Although they both sound good the balanced cable is far superior.  I was I bit surprised at how big a difference I experienced.  The SE cable was flat, compressed and had a small sound stage.  By comparison the balanced cable opened up the sound stage and had a lot more micro-detail.  It was almost like listening to an MP3 file vs a FLAC file.  YMMV, but for my set-up the balanced cable is much, much better.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jan 14, 2018)

I don't believe you in the slightest. Balanced isn't some magic bullet that causes a huge difference in sound. 

Read: https://www.moon-audio.com/single-ended-versus-balanced-connection


----------



## JohnIgel

gibby said:


> Can you share any other headphones you've tried?  AFC?



Unfortunately I do not have a large collection of headphones.  I have tried my Periodic Element Beryllium IEM's and they sound very good with the CMA400i.  They bass is not as tight and controlled as through the Oppo's.  I am quite stunned and pleased at how well this DAC/Amp sounds with PM-2's and the balanced cable.


----------



## JohnIgel

SomeGuyDude said:


> I don't believe you in the slightest. Balanced isn't some magic bullet that causes a huge difference in sound.
> 
> Read: https://www.moon-audio.com/single-ended-versus-balanced-connection



I'm just telling you what I heard.  It's your choice to believe whatever you want.  I think you would do better to post from your own personal experience than quote an article.  Like I said YMMV.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

JohnIgel said:


> I'm just telling you what I heard.  It's your choice to believe whatever you want.  I think you would do better to post from your own personal experience than quote an article.  Like I said YMMV.



Because if I didn't like to anything and just went with my experience you'd say "well anecdotal evidence isn't evidence."

I'm tired of all the placebo garbage being thrown around like reality.


----------



## dpump

"There are plenty of amplifiers that are balanced and then also offer single-ended output. The Balanced option will offer more power and control of the headphones in comparison to the single ended output. A true Balanced amplifier will be balanced from input all the way through to the output." 

SomeGuyDude: The above quote comes straight from the Moon Audio article you referenced. The Questyle CMA-400i is a true fully balanced amp and thus it falls under the above statement: "the balanced option will offer more power and control of the headphones in comparison to the single ended output." Pretty easy to understand if you realize the 400i is a true fully balanced amp. More control of the headphones will result in better sound quality. Since our goal as audiophiles and music lovers is to achieve the best possible sound, there can be no doubt that a true fully balanced amp when used with balanced headphones will give us an improved sound over the same amp used single ended.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I actually use the balanced my dude. I've said this multiple times.

However, acting like it's some kind of "night and day" revelation is silly as hell. More "power" doesn't mean sound better, it just means more power. "Control" means absolutely nothing.

Is balanced better? The answer is _sometimes_. It's not always, and it ain't gonna be like putting on a different set of headphones like "holy crap I can't believe how good this sounds now."


----------



## dpump

SomeGuyDude said:


> I actually use the balanced my dude. I've said this multiple times.
> 
> However, acting like it's some kind of "night and day" revelation is silly as hell. More "power" doesn't mean sound better, it just means more power. "Control" means absolutely nothing.
> 
> Is balanced better? The answer is _sometimes_. It's not always, and it ain't gonna be like putting on a different set of headphones like "holy **** I can't believe how good this sounds now."



I won't reply after this but I suppose it's ok to believe what you want even though it contradicts the Moon Audio article you referenced. I never said the difference would be huge but I did say there would be some improvement. And to say 'control' means nothing is just wrong; control contributes to a better sound. The better an amp can 'control' the headphone drivers means an improved sound quality. A true fully balanced amp having a separate + amplifier and a separate - amplifier on each channel and not sharing a common ground like the single ended amp section has to have a somewhat improved sound over single ended. Whether the improvement is audible to someone or not depends on the user and the headphones used.


----------



## JohnIgel

SomeGuyDude said:


> Because if I didn't like to anything and just went with my experience you'd say "well anecdotal evidence isn't evidence."
> 
> I'm tired of all the placebo garbage being thrown around like reality.



No placebo garbage here.  I only report what I heard.  I'm sorry that you did not experience the same improvement when you tried the same experiment with your CMA400i unit. 
This guy here heard what I did: http://headphone.guru/questyle-audi...pheadphone-amplifier-peer-black-depths-music/
"Switching to balanced, with the same track, the increase in dynamic range was palpable. The soundstage was huge, giving the song that epic presentation it truly deserved. The levels of detail cannot be overstated, especially in the low frequencies elucidating the many layers of musical instruments used in the recording."


----------



## flakko

w0nx said:


> That output switch, though...


I wish more dac/amps had this feature.


----------



## Paulo Abreu

flakko said:


> I wish more dac/amps had this feature.



Sorry, what’s the feature? Switching DAC/AMP, isn’t it common on other equipments?


----------



## karmazynowy

Its about a switch on front, you can change dac/amp function with a one click.
In many gears you have to plug out headphones to use its dac outputs. You dont have to do that in questyle.


----------



## sigmasix

karmazynowy said:


> Its about a switch on front, you can change dac/amp function with a one click.
> In many gears you have to plug out headphones to use its dac outputs. You dont have to do that in questyle.



Thanks for the information, I've been using the 400i  both for headphones and a pre-amp for my speaker set-up and it works flawlessly back and forth, glad it has this feature as it'd be annoying to unplug all the time!


----------



## Paulo Abreu

karmazynowy said:


> Its about a switch on front, you can change dac/amp function with a one click.
> In many gears you have to plug out headphones to use its dac outputs. You dont have to do that in questyle.



Thanks. Didn't know it was than uncommon - my first headphone desktop amp so...


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Having a very difficult time taking the Clear off my head (plugged into the 400i). I want to listen to the Aeons on here but I don't have the willpower right now!!!


----------



## YVWM47

Hey guys got my CMA400i last week and have been having problems getting the unit to operate in exclusive mode, i.e windows volume control still works. I have both exclusive options checked, have disabled all enhancements, and still nothing i have a peachtree nova150 set up the same way and have never had these problems as it operates in exclusive mode no matter the app. Anyone else having this issue or is just me.


----------



## spookanide (Jan 17, 2018)

You know what guys, how about a negatives roundup for this awesome little dac/amp. Just because why not, we all know it sounds good by now. Me and YVWM will start:


YVWM47 said:


> Hey guys got my CMA400i last week and have been having problems getting the unit to operate in exclusive mode, i.e windows volume control still works. I have both exclusive options checked, have disabled all enhancements, and still nothing i have a peachtree nova150 set up the same way and have never had these problems as it operates in exclusive mode no matter the app. Anyone else having this issue or is just me.


Very yes, I also experienced this and thought it was just me. I just leave my volume on full tilt because other applications sound seems blocked.

Negative point 2 I have about this unit:
Considering the time and effort they put into manufacturing it and coating it so very nicely, would it have hurt to use a nicer power switch? I mean it quite literally looks like something from any electronics hobby store. Maybe use a heavy model (like on old lab equipment) and powder coat it like the rest of the unit for example. This thing seems like it can snap off or bend pretty easily.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I don't get why the power level switches are on the bottom and also are difficult to move. If you switch between sensitive IEMs and big cans frequently it's a huge PITA.

Why is the 6.35mm output recessed? I literally had to use pliers to get a 3.5mm/6.35mm adapter out after the headphones popped out when I removed them.


----------



## spookanide (Jan 17, 2018)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Why is the 6.35mm output recessed? I literally had to use pliers to get a 3.5mm/6.35mm adapter out after the headphones popped out when I removed them.


LOL me too! I forgot about that incident. It does look nice, but then why not recess the 2.5mm?!


----------



## w0nx

Semi-negative: I wish the feet were more rubberized so the unit didn't slip on my desk when I swap headphones.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

spookanide said:


> LOL me too! I forgot about that incident. It does look nice, but then why not recess the 2.5mm?!



I'm actually glad the 2.5mm doesn't, most 2.5mm cables are L-plug and they'd never fit.

Also, as cool as the vertical stand is, I admit that the thing isn't really designed to look right sitting on its side. Getting a stand anyway,  but still.

I do find it funny that the only negatives we got are in the physical design though.


----------



## TSAVAlan

The old prototype CMA400i shown at CES had a recessed 2.5mm plug, that was probably the first criticism of the unit. The other Questyle products such as the CMA800i, CMA800R, CMA600i also have a recessed 6.35mm. Little bit of a choice Questyle made and has stuck with over time.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Yeah I'm not sure I get why they did it, but hey. If the only criticisms I've got are related to aesthetics and physical traits, I'm happy.


----------



## TSAVAlan

Questyle does listen, the CMA400i finally has an indicator on the volume knob! Probably one of the most common things I heard feedback wise was that it was tough to know where the volume was on the older units. The little gain switches on the bottom are a little hold over from the CMA800P where we had to take the top off the unit to adjust the gain.

Questyle does things a bit differently but least they help out with gradual changes over time.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Hey given the output I'm sure not going to raise too much of a stink over a few little quibbles.


----------



## SonikRaven

Anybody tried the CMA400i with a LCD-X?


----------



## Mkoll

YVWM47 said:
			
		

> Hey guys got my CMA400i last week and have been having problems getting the unit to operate in exclusive mode, i.e windows volume control still works. I have both exclusive options checked, have disabled all enhancements, and still nothing i have a peachtree nova150 set up the same way and have never had these problems as it operates in exclusive mode no matter the app. Anyone else having this issue or is just me.





			
				spookanide said:
			
		

> Very yes, I also experienced this and thought it was just me. I just leave my volume on full tilt because other applications sound seems blocked.


Sounds like a good thing to make Questyle aware of. They seem to be decent at releasing firmware and drivers for their products and I imagine that issue could be fixed with one.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

SonikRaven said:


> Anybody tried the CMA400i with a LCD-X?



Sure have. Fantastic combo.


----------



## Paulo Abreu

TSAVAlan said:


> Questyle does listen, the CMA400i finally has an indicator on the volume knob! Probably one of the most common things I heard feedback wise was that it was tough to know where the volume was on the older units. The little gain switches on the bottom are a little hold over from the CMA800P where we had to take the top off the unit to adjust the gain.
> 
> Questyle does things a bit differently but least they help out with gradual changes over time.


@TSAVAlan, about volume indicator, is it lighted? on my unit I can only spot light passing thru those tiny holes, initially I thought it was something like lighted optical fibre. I wonder if something about the volume indicator is not working on my unit


----------



## SonikRaven

I am so confused, seems that are lots of people that have issues with the CMA400i... I am interested, I need a great and transparent, clean  reference headphone amp for my LCD-x  but seems are many things  are not really working correctly with this H.Amp...or is just my perception??


----------



## esauseesaw

SonikRaven said:


> I am so confused, seems that are lots of people that have issues with the CMA400i... I am interested, I need a great and transparent, clean  reference headphone amp for my LCD-x  but seems are many things  are not really working correctly with this H.Amp...or is just my perception??



Could you be specific about the concerns you have, even better relating to your use case? I'm sure someone can help. We have not had any returned and generally UK customers seem very happy with it.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

SonikRaven said:


> I am so confused, seems that are lots of people that have issues with the CMA400i... I am interested, I need a great and transparent, clean  reference headphone amp for my LCD-x  but seems are many things  are not really working correctly with this H.Amp...or is just my perception??



If you have an X, consider the Deckard. They're literally built to work together.

And I happen to have a spare...


----------



## SonikRaven (Jan 18, 2018)

SomeGuyDude said:


> If you have an X, consider the Deckard. They're literally built to work together.
> 
> And I happen to have a spare...



I was thinking about it....  I heard it and like it a lot, but I need a headphone amp that is not colored, or hyped in the high frequencies or low end...I need a really clean reference, as I need  it for mixing and not for pleasure with extra bits of color ... and seems that the Deckard is a bit bright... and I want  a very natural sound...

Now, I may be wrong with my appreciation about the Deckard,  as to be sincere I am not so experienced about headphone amps


----------



## SonikRaven

esauseesaw said:


> Could you be specific about the concerns you have, even better relating to your use case? I'm sure someone can help. We have not had any returned and generally UK customers seem very happy with it.



Well, just reading this thread makes me wonder......


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

SonikRaven said:


> Well, just reading this thread makes me wonder......



Wonder what?

Again we have had no complaints, what I have read on this thread is some issues with the drivers (not had drop-outs since we have had ours in our demo room), gain switches are on the bottom (not an issue unless you change the gain around lots), and the device does not have the stickiest of feet meaning it may slide around on your desk a little.

There was one isolated incident of a screw loose in the device, the owner managed to fix that.

All the rest of the thread has been praise for how good the CMA400i sounds for its size and price.


----------



## esauseesaw

SonikRaven said:


> I was thinking about it....  I heard it and like it, but I need a headphone amp that is not colored, or hyped in the high frequencies or low end...I need a really clean reference, as I need  it for mixing and not for pleasure with extra bits of color ...



I have a well recognised recording engineer using 2x CMA800R with LCD2s here. He's really happy with the improvements. Obviously this isn't exactly the same product but the current mode circuit is well suited to what you want to do. Their products don't generally add lots of coloration and the studio market is one we are actively pursuing with Questyle and one they felt their products have relevance to from the start. 

I think the other things mentioned here could be considered 'niggles'. Most products have them. There are no serious flaws.


----------



## SonikRaven

esauseesaw said:


> I have a well recognised recording engineer using 2x CMA800R with LCD2s here. He's really happy with the improvements. Obviously this isn't exactly the same product but the current mode circuit is well suited to what you want to do. Their products don't generally add lots of coloration and the studio market is one we are actively pursuing with Questyle and one they felt their products have relevance to from the start.
> 
> I think the other things mentioned here could be considered 'niggles'. Most products have them. There are no serious flaws.



Now, many companies call their flagship products  an improved version because of Extended Low End and Highs (think that can be extra but not real, flat or natural), and I get it...is a market thing and not necessarily always  companies want to create the most natural and realistic products based on demand and popular taste.

So which Questyle model is really THE MOST transparent, clean and natural sounding headphone amp?

I am talking about sound, features are a plus  but to me sound is the most important thing for my needs...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

SonikRaven said:


> Now, many companies call their flagship products  an improved version because of Extended Low End and Highs (think that can be extra but not real, flat or natural), and I get it...is a market thing and not necessarily always  companies want to create the most natural and realistic products based on demand and popular taste.
> 
> So which Questyle model is really THE MOST transparent, clean and natural sounding headphone amp?
> 
> I am talking about sound, features are a plus  but to me sound is the most important thing for my needs...



I don't think you understand what "extended" means.


----------



## esauseesaw (Jan 18, 2018)

SonikRaven said:


> Now, many companies call their flagship products  an improved version because of Extended Low End and Highs (think that can be extra but not real, flat or natural), and I get it...is a market thing and not necessarily always  companies want to create the most natural and realistic products based on demand and popular taste.
> 
> So which Questyle model is really THE MOST transparent, clean and natural sounding headphone amp?
> 
> I am talking about sound, features are a plus  but to me sound is the most important thing for my needs...



I consider Questyle as a 'filter-down' company. They conceived the CMA800R and the current mode circuit first, as a reference product with performance as the goal - it certainly achieved that. The technology developed and incorporated in that has filtered down to the CMA600i and CMA400i, which were designed to hit relative price points as a goal. You can believe it as marketing hype if you like but certainly on paper the specs show the CMA800R to out perform the CMA400i amp section, especially in distortion and SNR, which are key building blocks for a transparent design. But then it should given the price difference.


----------



## spookanide (Jan 18, 2018)

Paulo Abreu said:


> @TSAVAlan, about volume indicator, is it lighted? on my unit I can only spot light passing thru those tiny holes, initially I thought it was something like lighted optical fibre. I wonder if something about the volume indicator is not working on my unit


It's not a lit volume meter. There are several status LEDs inside the unit besides the ones on the front panel that are bleeding through.



SonikRaven said:


> I am so confused, seems that are lots of people that have issues with the CMA400i... I am interested, I need a great and transparent, clean  reference headphone amp for my LCD-x  but seems are many things  are not really working correctly with this H.Amp...or is just my perception??


I literally called for a negatives roundup because we love the amp so much. I was curious if people had real problems with it. Most problems you read here are just physical nitpicks if anything. If you want a clean reference Dac/amp it should be more than capable for LCD-X.



SomeGuyDude said:


> If you have an X, consider the Deckard. They're literally built to work together.


I would strongly advise against this unless the person demo'd a Deckard. It has a very different character from the clean precision of a CMA400i. 
My take on the Deckards vs. CMA400i: When I demo'd it for a while with LCD2s they blur the stereo imaging quite a bit and seem to add just slight coloration here and there. Someone will love it of course, but not me.


----------



## SonikRaven

SomeGuyDude said:


> I don't think you understand what "extended" means.


My point about "extended" in so many cases is that  Manufacturers for example  tend to say this version have "better extension in the lowend".... the product may go lower freq response but most likely they also boost the lower Freq range just to please a market that cares more about extra Lows and extra highs forgetting the importance of the mid-range.


----------



## SonikRaven

spookanide said:


> It's not a lit volume meter. There are several status LEDs inside the unit besides the ones on the front panel that are bleeding through.
> 
> 
> I would strongly advise against this unless the person demo'd a Deckard. It has a very different character from the clean precision of a CMA400i.
> My take on the Deckards vs. CMA400i: When I demo'd it for a while with LCD2s they blur the stereo imaging quite a bit and seem to add just slight coloration here and there. Someone will love it of course, but not me.



Thanks for your advise....
Yes. I checked the deckard and is good but for me sounded a bit bright with somehow more bite a lil processed... for pleasure maybe be a great headphone amp for so many people, but in my case I need a  headphone amp that is very clean, uncolored  and well balanced  in freq  response.

I may need to check the CMA400i


----------



## spookanide (Jan 18, 2018)

SonikRaven said:


> Thanks for your advise....
> Yes. I checked the deckard and is good but for me sounded a bit bright with somehow more bite a lil processed... for pleasure maybe be a great headphone amp for so many people, but in my case I need a  headphone amp that is very clean, uncolored  and well balanced  in freq  response.
> 
> I may need to check the CMA400i


To give you some context on what I used previously. For a long while I only had a TEAC UD-H01, an sub-par/average headamp with a decent DAC section. I upgraded the amp to an ifi iCan SE, which has a really neat bass boost button, but it was still a tight package in terms of presentation. When I tried the CMA400i it added a whole bunch of depth and room-feel to the music for lack of a better word. I could hear much better what was happening and the detail is addictive to me. I sold/still selling my entire previous setup because it's almost completely redundant now.


----------



## SonikRaven

spookanide said:


> To give you some context on what I used previously. For a long while I only had a TEAC UD-H01, an sub-par/average headamp with a decent DAC section. I upgraded the amp to an ifi iCan SE, which has a really neat bass boost button, but it was still a tight package in terms of presentation. When I tried the CMA400i it added a whole bunch of depth and room-feel to the music for lack of a better word. I could hear much better what was happening and the detail is addictive to me. I sold/still selling my entire previous setup because it's almost completely redundant now.



now, often happens  that music lovers and audiophiles look for  gear that makes music sounds always better, I totally understand that.... people want to have fun and enjoy music as much as they can.

in this specific situation I want a headphone amp that can reveals the good and ugly of that recordings...do you consider that CMA400i would do this?

Thanks!


----------



## spookanide (Jan 18, 2018)

SonikRaven said:


> now, often happens  that music lovers and audiophiles look for  gear that makes music sounds always better, I totally understand that.... people want to have fun and enjoy music as much as they can.
> 
> in this specific situation I want a headphone amp that can reveals the good and ugly of that recordings...do you consider that CMA400i would do this?
> 
> Thanks!


I honestly think you're exaggerating a bit and I understand that stigma comes from the pro audio scene, been there myself. If amps colored or veiled sound too much it'll simply become a poor all-rounder or lose detail. I do realise some headphones make a lot of things sound pleasing, but I haven't really encountered amps that do that. Any slight bits of color can still be professionally enjoyable depending on your preferences anyway, and it's not like you can't get used to color.

In my opinion the CMA400i is able to do serve a mixing/mastering position for sure and I'm sure a few others here would agree. I considered my previous ican SE setup more of a cinema-like experience with the subwoofers turned up (if I used the bass switch). While this was fun in itself it didn't really bring out detail and space like the CMA400i does. With headphones and amps like this you should be able to easily tell if a singer's mic sounds noisy or hear pumping/distortion in poor mastering jobs.
If you're still on the fence just go find a demo unit somewhere and drive. Otherwise go for some industry standard audio interface.

*EDIT*
Reporting in on the exclusive mode thing. If you use Kernal Streaming mode instead of ASIO mode it works perfectly. Will report this to questyle at some point.


----------



## SonikRaven

spookanide said:


> *EDIT*
> Reporting in on the exclusive mode thing. If you use Kernal Streaming mode instead of ASIO mode it works perfectly. Will report this to questyle at some point.



I really doubt will be using a software or streaming audio thru the USB,  mainly because I would connect the CMA400i t  from my DAC Dangerous Music Convert2  and use the AES Thu


----------



## ostewart

SonikRaven said:


> I really doubt will be using a software or streaming audio thru the USB,  mainly because I would connect the CMA400i t  from my DAC Dangerous Music Convert2  and use the AES Thu



CMA400i does not accept are AES, only coaxial, USB and optical. So you'll always be using the internal DAC.

It doesn't have an analogue input.


----------



## SonikRaven

ostewart said:


> CMA400i does not accept are AES, only coaxial, USB and optical. So you'll always be using the internal DAC.
> 
> It doesn't have an analogue input.


yes I have to see if there is any cable   from AES to Coaxial that can have the right impedance


----------



## ostewart

SonikRaven said:


> yes I have to see if there is any cable   from AES to Coaxial that can have the right impedance



Ah I see you can get an AES to Coaxial cable


----------



## azzamach36 (Jan 20, 2018)

Anybody had a good experience with CMA400i + Fostex TH-900? Would appreciate any feedback on this pairing.


----------



## spookanide (Jan 21, 2018)

azzamach36 said:


> Anybody had a good experience with CMA400i + Fostex TH-900? Would appreciate any feedback on this pairing.


I have not tried this setup. From what I saw about TH-900 measurements, they have a little peak in the treble region yes? If you're sensitive to that, be careful of the 400i and demo before buying. That's just my opinion.

*EDIT* disregard whatever I said cause people with more experience have answered below


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I would imagine they'd combine well. The TH900 is known for warmth and bass while the CMA400i is pretty neutral, so it wouldn't bloom it out nor take away from its inherent sound sig.


----------



## Mkoll

azzamach36 said:


> Anybody had a good experience with CMA400i + Fostex TH-900? Would appreciate any feedback on this pairing.


Briefly listened to this combo. An excellent pairing, really brings out the best in the bass. It does tame the treble a bit, but if you don't like the th900 treble already, this won't change that.


----------



## azzamach36

Thanks for the input and feedback guys. All very helpful information. Cheers


----------



## MiRaCL

Just found out about this amp and i looks awesome.
I use a pair of LCD-2F and are in the market for a new amp/dac.

Been looking at Schiit Jotunheim and deckard, but are now reading up on this. 
How does it pair with LCD-2?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Fantastically.  It's a beautiful complement to the Audeze lineup.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

MiRaCL said:


> Just found out about this amp and i looks awesome.
> I use a pair of LCD-2F and are in the market for a new amp/dac.
> 
> Been looking at Schiit Jotunheim and deckard, but are now reading up on this.
> How does it pair with LCD-2?



Works really well with the LCD-2


----------



## spookanide (Jan 23, 2018)

MiRaCL said:


> Just found out about this amp and i looks awesome.
> I use a pair of LCD-2F and are in the market for a new amp/dac.
> 
> Been looking at Schiit Jotunheim and deckard, but are now reading up on this.
> How does it pair with LCD-2?


I own this combo, with the LCD2f 2016 that has the latest membrane update. it's hard to imagine something I'd enjoy more, without investing some serious cash and doing more demo sessions. To give context, I enjoy a good present bass and lotsa detail without excessive treble (4-8k region). I listen from anything like modern classical soundtracks to techno and metal, so I really want a good all-round setup. If you want LCD2f fun on a budget have a look into the ifi iCan SE amps. The sound is more laid back on that one and less balanced across the spectrum, but powers it well.

Deckard I did a demo on back-to-back with the CMA400i and that thing is a different beast altogether. It kind of muddies up the stereo image and has some coloration. I was genuinely surprised it sounded a bit bad by comparison considering they cost about the same. YMMV of course, demo listen the units if you are truly curious.
Jotunheim I haven't tried since I'm not aware of any demo locations within driving distance, but after hearing the CMA400i I didn't even want to bother.


----------



## MiRaCL

Went and demoed the cma400i today with my phones. Really nice amp. Was using it with balanced cable. 
Deckard is out after seeing it today(didn't try it though). 

Also tried Focal Clear with cma400i and all i can say is wow.. I can see why people rave about those.

My only issue with the cma400i is the price. Here in Norway the price is about $1187


----------



## spookanide

MiRaCL said:


> My only issue with the cma400i is the price. Here in Norway the price is about $1187


Such are the woes of import duties. I bought it for about that much if I convert the price.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

MiRaCL said:


> Just found out about this amp and i looks awesome.
> I use a pair of LCD-2F and are in the market for a new amp/dac.
> 
> Been looking at Schiit Jotunheim and deckard, but are now reading up on this.
> How does it pair with LCD-2?


Like others have said it is excellent with the LCD2. I was using a demo unit we have it was an LCD2 non razor. I thought the synergy was super strong... Full recommendation from me as well


----------



## el tri head

Question on the Questyle 400i...Do you have recommendations on the gain switches? I'm messing around, having gotten the unit last week, and so far, mostly loving it. I played a high def Grateful Dead album on flat and was disappointed to hear that the drums virtually disappeared...a problem considering they have two drummers. Then, I tried one switch on each side set to standard. Still considering that. Have also tried all four on the higher gain and some tunes were overwhelmed by bass. Maybe I'm still breaking in the unit? But it seemed a bit squishy like that.

Also, for all that design, couldn't they make switches you could move without a tool???

Thanks for your suggestions, advice. This is my first headphone amp...well, second..I also have a Chord Mojo, but wanted something for balanced headphones. Using Mr Speakers Ether Flow C and Westone4 iems.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Something sounds more than slightly wrong if the drums "disappeared" with a gain setting. There's no reason that should happen, it's not like the drums exist in a separate frequency band than everything else.


----------



## Paulo Abreu (Jan 28, 2018)

I second @SomeGuyDude , gain shouldn't affect bass. I set all my 4 switches to low, still plenty of volume for my hp, usually between 10 and 11 o’clock.
Saying this I don't know how or if setting the switches on an a unbalanced way can affect bass, as you can set different volumes for the current that is pushing Before the driver and the current that is pulling After. i.e. setting R+ to *high* and R- to *Low* will be different from setting R+ to *Low* and R- to *high*? Had never thought on it previously; if its the same then you have 3 gain options, H/H L/L and (H/L or L/H); a 3 position switch for each channel would be enough, Low/Mid/High, so why the 2 separate switches? For me is design/circuit wise easier to make since you have 4 separate paths for amplification.
My 2 cents


----------



## dpump

All 4 gain switches should be set the same, either all on high or all on low. If you set one on low and one on high on either the right or left channel you are 'unbalancing' the sound on that channel. The reason the gain switches are on the bottom and recessed is so they can be as close as possible to each amp channel electronics and so that they can't be accidentally moved.


----------



## el tri head

dpump said:


> All 4 gain switches should be set the same, either all on high or all on low. If you set one on low and one on high on either the right or left channel you are 'unbalancing' the sound on that channel. The reason the gain switches are on the bottom and recessed is so they can be as close as possible to each amp channel electronics and so that they can't be accidentally moved.


Thanks for the help. I guessed I missed that in the manual...was it in there?


----------



## gman292

Love the Amp so far. More than enoeno juiju to handle most headphones. I was wonwonder if anyone tried the input switches. It seems like when i switch from USB to optical, i have to cycle the power switch. Otherwise the volume doesn't seem to work properly.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

el tri head said:


> Thanks for the help. I guessed I missed that in the manual...was it in there?



No, but it stands to reason that you really shouldn't have various portions of the amplifier running at different power levels.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

listening to Coldplay's "Parachutes" album right now with our LCD2 pre favor now out of the 400i. I needed some chill music and a laid back can today. Totally fitting the bill!! This album was such a big deal when it came out. Still excellent today I feel. Run it the whole way through.


----------



## spookanide (Jan 29, 2018)

el tri head said:


> Using Mr Speakers Ether Flow C and Westone4 iems.


Which of these 2 were you using to get a bunch of bass out of the high gain setting?



gman292 said:


> It seems like when i switch from USB to optical, i have to cycle the power switch. Otherwise the volume doesn't seem to work properly.


Just tried it on the PS3. Can confirm I need to do this when I switch on the PS3 after using the CMA400i in USB mode on the PC. It's a total bug, thankfully a power cycle takes just tiny moment.


----------



## el tri head

spookanide said:


> Which of these 2 were you using to get a bunch of bass out of the high gain setting?
> 
> 
> Just tried it on the PS3. Can confirm I need to do this when I switch on the PS3 after using the CMA400i in USB mode on the PC. It's a total bug, thankfully a power cycle takes just tiny moment.


Mr. Speakers


----------



## Cartma

Hey,

I been looking all night and day trying to figure out if you can switch between headphone out and PRE out with this all-in-one. I am considering purchasing one but only if it allows me to use the PRE out for my active speakers and headphone amp for my headphones ( Individually ).

The all-in-one I have now mutes the PRE out once a headphones are plugged in. This works for me because I can choose whether to listen to my headphones without my speakers playing, or speakers playing without my headphones playing.

Can anyone help me out here? Thanks.


----------



## JohnIgel

Cartma said:


> Hey,
> 
> I been looking all night and day trying to figure out if you can switch between headphone out and PRE out with this all-in-one. I am considering purchasing one but only if it allows me to use the PRE out for my active speakers and headphone amp for my headphones ( Individually ).
> 
> ...



Yes, there is a dedicated Function switch on the front that allows you to choose either the DAC or the Amp.  You can only choose one or the other, not both at the same time.


----------



## esauseesaw

spookanide said:


> Which of these 2 were you using to get a bunch of bass out of the high gain setting?
> 
> 
> Just tried it on the PS3. Can confirm I need to do this when I switch on the PS3 after using the CMA400i in USB mode on the PC. It's a total bug, thankfully a power cycle takes just tiny moment.



I'm trying to replicate this. I have a PC running JRiver MC connected to USB and a QP2R connected to optical. I can switch between the two by cycling the inputs with no effect on volume. In what way does the volume 'not work properly' when you do this?


----------



## spookanide

esauseesaw said:


> I'm trying to replicate this. I have a PC running JRiver MC connected to USB and a QP2R connected to optical. I can switch between the two by cycling the inputs with no effect on volume. In what way does the volume 'not work properly' when you do this?


Ok I should have specified what actually happens. After turning on my PS3, the optical input seems to work fine and the samplerate locks into 44.1 fine. However, no audio is being played until I cycle the power. Have you tried turning on your optical device after the 400i?


----------



## esauseesaw

spookanide said:


> Ok I should have specified what actually happens. After turning on my PS3, the optical input seems to work fine and the samplerate locks into 44.1 fine. However, no audio is being played until I cycle the power. Have you tried turning on your optical device after the 400i?



I've just tried this..

QP2R off (no optical signal present)
jRiver MC play back with 'USB' selected
Turn on QP2R
Press 'input', switch to 'OPT' selected
Audio is immediately present on pressing play.

Perhaps it depends on the optical source but as long as there is sync/lock it does suggest the CMA400i is seeing the signal. I could try something other than QP2R.


----------



## spookanide

Yeah it's nothing major in my book. I can flick that switch real quick. My other DAC didn't have this bug though so it's not completely a source issue.


----------



## JohnIgel

I purchased this SE to Balanced adapter just to experiment: 

https://www.amazon.com/Sukira-Balan...=1517768220&sr=8-17&keywords=balanced+adapter

There is a small difference when plugging into the adapter using the 2.5mm output vs using the Unbalanced output.  The difference is subtle, but there is a little more space around instruments, a slightly bigger stage.  I think it's worth the small investment for the adapter.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I don't think an adapter actually works, does it? Doesn't the entire cable need to be balanced in order to have the wires fully separated? Wouldn't that just split it down at the adapter level?


----------



## JohnIgel

I'm not sure how it works on the cable side, but the unit itself is fully balanced to the balanced outputs.  I was  a little skeptical that I would be able to detect a difference, but although subtle, it is a small improvement.
Has anyone else tried the 2.5mm balanced output into SE headphones/IEMs?


----------



## davehutch

JohnIgel said:


> I'm not sure how it works on the cable side, but the unit itself is fully balanced to the balanced outputs.  I was  a little skeptical that I would be able to detect a difference, but although subtle, it is a small improvement.
> Has anyone else tried the 2.5mm balanced output into SE headphones/IEMs?


The idea is that each driver has it's own earth or 'return' path, rather than sharing one. An adaptor would mean the drivers still share the same earth down the existing cable which is still single ended. You'd need a complete cable to run your headphones balanced.


----------



## JohnIgel (Feb 10, 2018)

davehutch said:


> The idea is that each driver has it's own earth or 'return' path, rather than sharing one. An adaptor would mean the drivers still share the same earth down the existing cable which is still single ended. You'd need a complete cable to run your headphones balanced.



Hi Dave,

I have a 4-pin balanced cable and a SE cable for my Oppo PM-2 headphones, which I previously reported made a palpable difference in the sound quality when switching between the two cables and outputs.  The experiment here is trying to see if there is any difference in sound quality when using SE cable connected to either the 2.5mm balanced output or the 6.35mm unbalanced output.  I tried this out using the Periodic Audio Beryllium IEMs and I could hear a subtle difference.  I believe the balanced amp circuit makes a difference when listening to the CMI400i unit.  Give it a try and let me know what you find.

-John


----------



## davehutch

Yes, you may well find there is an improvement by using an amp’s balanced circuitry, that’s something to do with it being able to supply twice the voltage swing. I must confess I don’t understand it fully. 
I was just replying to your comment ‘I don’t know how it works on the cable side’. 
I don’t have a balanced amp so I can’t try it out I’m afraid


----------



## Satcher (Feb 7, 2018)

I have the CMA400i and I use the balanced 2.5mm output with the Vega and Andromeda IEMs with 2 custom balanced mmcx cables with the 2.5mm connector (purchased off of ebay). Before, I used the default 3.5mm litz ALO Audio cables and thought I was satisfied with them... until I heard the custom cables off of the balanced 2.5mm output on the 400i. Some things I observed was that I could move the knob on the amp less with the balanced output for louder volume and elements of the songs I love listening to sounded fuller/livelier via the balanaced output (things like bass on the Andros felt more pronounced and the Vegas were even more hard hitting, mids/highs for both were much more engaging as well). Can't really say the soundstage felt expanded to me, but I find myself feeling completely enthralled with my IEMs now compared to before which felt just okayish out of the 3.5mm unbalanced output.

Just my two cents. I had a CMA600i previously which sounded lovely with the HD800 and HD800 S (I had both) and I used the balanced output for those two off of that amp.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Satcher said:


> I have the CMA400i and I use the balanced 2.5mm output with the Vega and Andromeda IEMs with 2 custom balanced mmcx cables with the 2.5mm connector (purchased off of ebay). Before, I used the default 3.5mm litz ALO Audio cables and thought I was satisfied with them... until I heard the custom cables off of the balanced 2.5mm output on the 400i. Some things I observed was that I could move the knob on the amp less with the balanced output for louder volume and elements of the songs I love listening to sounded fuller/livelier via the balanaced output (things like bass on the Andros felt more pronounced and the Vegas were even more hard hitting, mids/highs for both were much more engaging as well). Can't really say the soundstage felt expanded to me, but I find myself feeling completely enthralled with my IEMs now compared to before which felt just okayish out of the 3.5mm unbalanced output.
> 
> *Just my two cents. I had a CMA600i previously which sounded lovely with the HD800 and HD800 S (I had both) and I used the balanced output for those two off of that amp*.


Right!? The story goes that the creator of Questyle was not happy with the headphone amps that came out around  the time of the HD800 (his personal headphone at the time) so he created his own amp for it. That current mode technology in the 600/400i is what has been passed down through the original amp he built. He said the amps at the time made the HD800 sound too harsh and he wanted to remedy that. I think he totally hit the nail on the head. Glad your enjoying both!


----------



## kundica

Satcher said:


> I have the CMA400i and I use the balanced 2.5mm output with the Vega and Andromeda IEMs with 2 custom balanced mmcx cables with the 2.5mm connector (purchased off of ebay). Before, I used the default 3.5mm litz ALO Audio cables and thought I was satisfied with them... until I heard the custom cables off of the balanced 2.5mm output on the 400i. Some things I observed was that I could move the knob on the amp less with the balanced output for louder volume and elements of the songs I love listening to sounded fuller/livelier via the balanaced output (things like bass on the Andros felt more pronounced and the Vegas were even more hard hitting, mids/highs for both were much more engaging as well). Can't really say the soundstage felt expanded to me, but I find myself feeling completely enthralled with my IEMs now compared to before which felt just okayish out of the 3.5mm unbalanced output.
> 
> Just my two cents. I had a CMA600i previously which sounded lovely with the HD800 and HD800 S (I had both) and I used the balanced output for those two off of that amp.


Do you get any hiss with the Andros? I'm considering the 400i but it needs to be silent with sensitive IEMs.


----------



## Satcher

kundica said:


> Do you get any hiss with the Andros? I'm considering the 400i but it needs to be silent with sensitive IEMs.


Unfortunately, no, it is not dead silent (there is some hiss I can hear with the Andros). The Vegas are quiet however.


----------



## TSAVAlan

Satcher said:


> Unfortunately, no, it is not dead silent (there is some hiss I can hear with the Andros). The Vegas are quiet however.


On low gain? Not hearing hiss with my UE18+ but UE aren't especially sensitive ciems.


----------



## kundica

Satcher said:


> Unfortunately, no, it is not dead silent (there is some hiss I can hear with the Andros). The Vegas are quiet however.


Bummer. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Satcher

TSAVAlan said:


> On low gain? Not hearing hiss with my UE18+ but UE aren't especially sensitive ciems.


I do have the 400i set to low gain. Double checked to be sure by flipping it over  Makes me wish I spent the $50 on the rubber stand.

I do wanna emphasize that it isn't a really bad hiss but it is there if you search for it.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

So. I have a massive complaint with the CMA400i. Specifically in terms of its pairing with the LCD-3. 

Ya see, it sounds so goddamn good I keep turning it up and my ears are ringing when I stop listening. 

Questyle, you should be ashamed of yourselves. It should sound worse, that way I have to keep the volume moderated. This "everything sounds incredible" crap is gonna be the death of me.


----------



## spookanide

SomeGuyDude said:


> Questyle, you should be ashamed of yourselves. It should sound worse, that way I have to keep the volume moderated. This "everything sounds incredible" crap is gonna be the death of me.


I should really get my hands on a pair of LCD3 to try out sometime, but I already blew my annual budget on this amp + young (mid 2016) 2nd hand LCD2s.


----------



## KinoS

I'm considering the CMA400i to replace my Magni/Modi 2 Uber stack. I have Sennheiser HD-650, HifiMan HE-400i, and Grado SR-60 headphones; currently the HD-650s are what I'm listening to 90% of the time. Can anyone comment on the pairing with the HD-650? I see the Questyle paired a lot with planars, and while I would like to try an LCD-3 or AFO in the future, it probably won't be for a while. I realise I will need to get a balanced cable.


----------



## Satcher (Feb 17, 2018)

KinoS said:


> I'm considering the CMA400i to replace my Magni/Modi 2 Uber stack. I have Sennheiser HD-650, HifiMan HE-400i, and Grado SR-60 headphones; currently the HD-650s are what I'm listening to 90% of the time. Can anyone comment on the pairing with the HD-650? I see the Questyle paired a lot with planars, and while I would like to try an LCD-3 or AFO in the future, it probably won't be for a while. I realise I will need to get a balanced cable.


I had the HD800 when I got the 400i and using the balanced output, it took me 3 quarters (3 o'clock position) on the volume dial to get it to my preferred loudness at 300 ohms. Then again, I am the type who likes to listen to their music loud.

Hopefully that'll give you an idea.


----------



## KinoS

Satcher said:


> I had the HD800 when I got the 400i and using the balanced output, it took me 3 quarters (3 o'clock position) on the volume dial to get it to my preferred loudness at 300 ohms. Then again, I am the type who likes to listen to their music loud.
> 
> Hopefully that'll give you an idea.



Thanks Satcher, was that with the low gain or standard gain? With the Magni 2U I rarely make it above 10 o'clock on the dial (and I've just checked and it's set to low gain). Supposedly the M2U outputs 320mW @ 300 ohm, versus the CMA400i's 418mW @ 300 ohm from the balanced output, so I was thinking they would be comparable.


----------



## Satcher

KinoS said:


> Thanks Satcher, was that with the low gain or standard gain? With the Magni 2U I rarely make it above 10 o'clock on the dial (and I've just checked and it's set to low gain). Supposedly the M2U outputs 320mW @ 300 ohm, versus the CMA400i's 418mW @ 300 ohm from the balanced output, so I was thinking they would be comparable.


This was on the standard gain; I think you'll be happy with the 400i going by the position you were happy with on the Magni. The quality of the unit really shines as did the 600i and they are both pitch black in background noise with the hd800. I did have a 650 for a brief period when I had the 600i and was a little shocked at how similar it sounded to my hd800 barring the soundstage and the extension of the highs; the 400i is extremely similar to the 600i in terms of how they both sound.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I cannot imagine anyone being unhappy with the 400i unless they're attempting to use it as a toothbrush.


----------



## givemetacos

Has anyone had a chance to compare the CMA400i against RME ADI-2 DAC? Both are using the AK4490 so I'm guessing they would sound similar as just a DAC, but I'm curious as to how they might compare using built-in headamp?


----------



## KinoS

Well, I placed my order. Should get it Tuesday!


----------



## el tri head

SomeGuyDude said:


> So. I have a massive complaint with the CMA400i. Specifically in terms of its pairing with the LCD-3.
> 
> Ya see, it sounds so goddamn good I keep turning it up and my ears are ringing when I stop listening.
> 
> Questyle, you should be ashamed of yourselves. It should sound worse, that way I have to keep the volume moderated. This "everything sounds incredible" crap is gonna be the death of me.


I'm with you...on my Mr Speakers Ether C Flows, I keep cranking it up because it all sounds so good and three dimensional. I find it sounds pretty good at lower volume too. I bought the rubber stand and am glad of that. 
Best amp I've had. I guess I can sell my Chord Mojo, which I loved, but I really prefer the balanced out.


----------



## H-Money

Mine is arriving wednesday. 

Very excited. My Elears have been waiting for this.


----------



## KinoS

Well the Questyle arrived yesterday. I want to say first off the build quality seems really high, frankly it made my Magni/Modi look like they'd been assembled in a shed in comparison. The amp stayed surprisingly cool, and the volume knob was beautifully smooth. I detected no noise or hiss, nor noticeable imbalance at low volumes (my Magni is worse for this, for sure). Then again it's significantly more expensive, so it would be reasonable to expect that. It's great to look at too. Sound-wise, it seemed to perform very well, but having compared it extensively to my current stack over two evenings (in the best approximation of A/B testing I could manage), I had to reluctantly conclude that I couldn't detect a significant difference, or rather, not one substantial enough to be worth £800 to me. Maybe it's just my ears, the Magni was my first headphone amp so I don't have huge breadth of experience in gear. On the other hand I suppose I can return it and be better off by £800, and that buys a lot of music, so there's that. The plan had been to upgrade my home system and take the Schiit stack to work. I'll probably go about that a different way now.


----------



## davehutch

KinoS said:


> Well the Questyle arrived yesterday. I want to say first off the build quality seems really high, frankly it made my Magni/Modi look like they'd been assembled in a shed in comparison. The amp stayed surprisingly cool, and the volume knob was beautifully smooth. I detected no noise or hiss, nor noticeable imbalance at low volumes (my Magni is worse for this, for sure). Then again it's significantly more expensive, so it would be reasonable to expect that. It's great to look at too. Sound-wise, it seemed to perform very well, but having compared it extensively to my current stack over two evenings (in the best approximation of A/B testing I could manage), I had to reluctantly conclude that I couldn't detect a significant difference, or rather, not one substantial enough to be worth £800 to me. Maybe it's just my ears, the Magni was my first headphone amp so I don't have huge breadth of experience in gear. On the other hand I suppose I can return it and be better off by £800, and that buys a lot of music, so there's that. The plan had been to upgrade my home system and take the Schiit stack to work. I'll probably go about that a different way now.



Good to know. I'm comparing my Grace Designs/Massdrop m9xx with the 400i tomorrow.
Out of interest did you use balanced on the 400 or stick with single ended? I'm curious to see if the extra power using the balanced output is what really makes the improvement...if any.
If it's the balanced output with the associated extra mW that does the trick, I might try the Jotenhiem for £300 less than the 400i


----------



## KinoS (Feb 21, 2018)

I had a both single ended and balanced cables. Obviously the Magni is only single ended, but I tried to compare single-ended to single-ended, and single-ended to balanced. The balanced output on the CMA400i was louder as it has more power. If pushed I might say I thought that instruments sounded slightly more separated from the balanced, but it was marginal and possibly not a real difference. I wasn't necessarily expecting a big difference from balanced, from what I read you generally use a balanced option if available since that's probably the best powered output on the amp, not because intrinsically balanced is so superior. But it's the only balanced amp I've tried, so ymmv.


----------



## davehutch

That's pretty much my understanding too. Tomorrow should be interesting.
My Grace Design puts out just over 100mW and the Sennheisers are rated at a maximum of 500mW for a short burst, so to be honest, 100mW isn't bad at all. I'm not expecting a huge difference but you never know.
My main problem is that I occasionally run out of volume so I'm thinking 

more control in the bass where the impedance rises to 500ohms
balanced cable benefit and
additional volume

might make a new amp worthwhile when all added together.


----------



## elNan

davehutch said:


> Good to know. I'm comparing my Grace Designs/Massdrop m9xx with the 400i tomorrow.



Please share with us your impressions!


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Feb 21, 2018)

FWIW, there's more to the situation than just the wattage output. My Deckard was more powerful but the CMA400i's circuitry design is such that it (according to them) pushes more actual power despite a lower wattage. I can definitely vouch that the 400i's knob would be lower with my LCD-3 than the Deckard even though the Deckard is significantly more powerful.

I'd also argue that synergy matters. It's more than just the amp itself, it's what they're feeding.


----------



## davehutch

SomeGuyDude said:


> FWIW, there's more to the situation than just the wattage output. My Deckard was more powerful but the CMA400i's circuitry design is such that it (according to them) pushes more actual power despite a lower wattage. I can definitely vouch that the 400i's knob would be lower with my LCD-3 than the Deckard even though the Deckard is significantly more powerful.
> 
> I'd also argue that synergy matters. It's more than just the amp itself, it's what they're feeding.



Yes, agreed and understood


----------



## H-Money

Synergy is definitely the word.

My Elears are grooving with 400i. It so good and effortless.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I was kinda amazed at how well the Clears worked with the 400i. I could have gone either way between the 3 and the Clear, both just paired gorgeously with it.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

SomeGuyDude said:


> I was kinda amazed at how well the Clears worked with the 400i. I could have gone either way between the 3 and the Clear, both just paired gorgeously with it.


man, synergy is the name of the game for sure... Its really nice when a piece of gear and headphone meet and sparks fly. Well.... Maybe bad example.


----------



## Paulo Abreu

MTMECraig said:


> man, synergy is the name of the game for sure... Its really nice when a piece of gear and headphone meet and sparks fly. Well.... Maybe bad example.



Sparks don't have wings so can't fly, I would rather say "... when a piece of gear and headphone meet and sparks sing" ...  ...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Paulo Abreu said:


> Sparks don't have wings so can't fly, I would rather say "... when a piece of gear and headphone meet and sparks sing" ...  ...



Speaking as someone who has accidentally plugged the wrong voltage adapter into devices in the past, sparks _absolutely_ can fly.


----------



## davehutch

elNan said:


> Please share with us your impressions!


OK, now I've compared the following:

Grace Design m9xx- Single ended
Questyle 400i - Single ended
Questyle 400i - Balanced
I couldn't hear any noticeable difference, other than the ability to go louder using balanced, so i believe I've saved myself a few quid.
While I was there I also had a listen to MrSpeakers Aeons, Westone W80s, Audeze LDC4s and Focal Utopia. I'm really pleased to say that the only combo that was a noticeable improvement on my Senheiser HD6xx was the Utopia, but then it really ought to be at that price.
Feeling contended (until I listen to the LCD-i4 next week probably)


----------



## spookanide (Feb 22, 2018)

KinoS said:


> had to reluctantly conclude that I couldn't detect a significant difference


The biggest change I noticed from my previous setup (TEAC DAC+ifi iCan) was the liveliness of it all. To me on a pair of LCD2s, overall the instruments have a more dynamic presence and everything else has slightly less "grain" for lack of a better word. This thing can seriously startle me when a loud track comes on even at lower volumes. Nothing else I know ever did that to me, though my experience is limited to only a few basic amps. I'll keep in mind schiit stacks for their excellent performance if you couldn't find much difference!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

davehutch said:


> OK, now I've compared the following:
> 
> Grace Design m9xx- Single ended
> Questyle 400i - Single ended
> ...



I've noticed that people who really like Sennheiser's mid-grade offerings never upgrade. I had  a pair of 600 and 650, and while  I liked them, I wasn't in love with them, _however_ I realize that there's really nothing else on the market that can scratch that same itch. 

That's how  I  am with Audeze. I'll take the LCD-2 (normal 2, haven't heard the 2C) over most anything aside from Audeze's higher-end stuff.


----------



## davehutch

SomeGuyDude said:


> I've noticed that people who really like Sennheiser's mid-grade offerings never upgrade. I had  a pair of 600 and 650, and while  I liked them, I wasn't in love with them, _however_ I realize that there's really nothing else on the market that can scratch that same itch.
> 
> That's how  I  am with Audeze. I'll take the LCD-2 (normal 2, haven't heard the 2C) over most anything aside from Audeze's higher-end stuff.



Funnily enough, although I loved the LCD-2s sound and couldn't see the attraction of the 3 or 4, I sold them last year as I couldn't get on with the weight and clamping force. Did a fir bit of testing with them and the iSine 20s and eventually settled on the iSines.
These days, slightly prefer the HD6xx, especially using SonarWorks True-Fi app, which improves bass extension and soundstage.

Still keeping my eyes open for other stuff of course


----------



## SomeGuyDude

davehutch said:


> Funnily enough, although I loved the LCD-2s sound and couldn't see the attraction of the 3 or 4, I sold them last year as I couldn't get on with the weight and clamping force. Did a fir bit of testing with them and the iSine 20s and eventually settled on the iSines.
> These days, slightly prefer the HD6xx, especially using SonarWorks True-Fi app, which improves bass extension and soundstage.
> 
> Still keeping my eyes open for other stuff of course



I 'm actually jealous haha. I have a set of HD650 sitting over here, and while I like them, they don't hit me nearly like the LCD line, and that's a massive budgetary swing. Talking $200 versus $2000, literally an order of magnitude.


----------



## Satcher

Anyone with the Utopia have any comments about the pairing with a CMA400i?


----------



## Phoebus7

I recently got the chance to hear CMA400i with Sony Z1R and was shocked to notice how powerful CMA400i is when driving Z1R I know they are very effiicent but I cant go beyond 10'oclock, but did notice sharpness in trouble has anyone else had any issue with Treble inconsistencies. otherwise fantastic amp. It was set to gain on standard wondering if should be on low for all.


----------



## Paulo Abreu

Phoebus7 said:


> I recently got the chance to hear CMA400i with Sony Z1R and was shocked to notice how powerful CMA400i is when driving Z1R I know they are very effiicent but I cant go beyond 10'oclock, but did notice sharpness in trouble has anyone else had any issue with Treble inconsistencies. otherwise fantastic amp. It was set to gain on standard wondering if should be on low for all.



Its very powerfull indeed. My Clears are easy to drive so volume at 9´clock was already high, I set it to low gain - I think that in reality you have 3 gain settings since you can adjust std/low for + and - paths of each channel R/L; so setting R+ to STD and R- to LOW should output an intermediate power level higher than R+ LOW and R- LOW. A great amp for sure.


----------



## spookanide (Feb 27, 2018)

Phoebus7 said:


> I recently got the chance to hear CMA400i with Sony Z1R and was shocked to notice how powerful CMA400i is when driving Z1R I know they are very effiicent but I cant go beyond 10'oclock, but did notice sharpness in trouble has anyone else had any issue with Treble inconsistencies. otherwise fantastic amp. It was set to gain on standard wondering if should be on low for all.


I thought I was the only one with this experience, yeah the treble can be a little sharper depending on what you're used to. I came off an ifi ican SE which seemed more mids slanted. Burn-in seemed to help, but that's probably just me getting used to it. You should absolutely try the low gain setting out. Bear in mind that the setting is for the positive and negative voltage swing so they should be adjusted all at once.
Of course you can experiment with certain headphones responding in certain ways when you drive one polarity harder. YMMV, but let us know.
*EDIT*
Anyone else noticing that pretty much everyone's reporting the CMA400i to be a major power plant exceeding expectations?


----------



## ayohell

Just to add to the praise of this amp/DAC and to finally venture into posting on this site here is my two-penneth 
I use mainly SDR modded HD800 and liked the sound through the HDVA600 amp but was struggling to find a reasonably priced balanced DAC to compliment the pair using a dac from an audio gd combo, single ended, in the meanwhile that niggled me with a little glare when I came across this little gem, the 800's sound fine right out of either the balanced or single ended outputs of this amp and I am more than happy with the exceptional sound quality. The HD650's sound the best I have heard them from a solid state too and a balanced cable to my ears seams to squeeze a tiny bit more width from that clear but congested sound, although that is more likely me looking for that!
The jewel for me is the DAC, paired with the senn amp it is exactly the sound I want and am now looking forward to getting that Eddie Current amp from Massdrop in the summer and trying it with this DAC.
I see no mention of people using this amp with DSD files, or did I miss those posts? It is the first DAC I have tried with DSD and followed the settings for Foobar and the couple of pug-ins needed, it was super easy and fired up a file I had for a while.. Hotel California, a track I have never been a great fan of.... OH my! is DSD my next rabbit hole? I shudder to think!


----------



## spookanide

ayohell said:


> I see no mention of people using this amp with DSD files, or did I miss those posts? It is the first DAC I have tried with DSD and followed the settings for Foobar and the couple of pug-ins needed, it was super easy and fired up a file I had for a while.. Hotel California, a track I have never been a great fan of.... OH my! is DSD my next rabbit hole? I shudder to think!


Yes, thanks to this amp I went and bought and tried one DSD track. I honestly wasn't impressed more than I would've been with a 44.1kHz file (see attachment for the source). Haven't A/B'd because I feel it is a bit of a waste of time. I've heard CDs run on certain DACs and amps like i was right there, so it's more of a reproduction thing if you want it to sound natural in my opinion. A handful of my collection is available at 96kHz/24bit at best and most of it is just plain 44.1, so I tend not even to bother about it. Yes the DAC on this is real good! It somehow managed to breathe life back into my old JBL speakers.


----------



## Phoebus7

spookanide said:


> I thought I was the only one with this experience, yeah the treble can be a little sharper depending on what you're used to. I came off an ifi ican SE which seemed more mids slanted. Burn-in seemed to help, but that's probably just me getting used to it. You should absolutely try the low gain setting out. Bear in mind that the setting is for the positive and negative voltage swing so they should be adjusted all at once.
> Of course you can experiment with certain headphones responding in certain ways when you drive one polarity harder. YMMV, but let us know.
> *EDIT*
> Anyone else noticing that pretty much everyone's reporting the CMA400i to be a major power plant exceeding expectations?



Thanks for the feedback, I have concluded that Treble spike is may be due to poor recording and after long listening experience I have no issues. This little amp has really surprised me for what it does for a reasonable price. It has exceeded my expectation, I have tried several mid-range dac in the past and it surpasses all of them, the power, details and dynamics are really great. Questyle has done a really nice job with this amp, I have not got the change to try the big brother CMA600i but judging at the CMA400i I am tempted if it will bring my music collection to another level.
Very happy with the purchase and would experiment with gain switches to see if make further difference to SQ.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Satcher said:


> Anyone with the Utopia have any comments about the pairing with a CMA400i?



Don't own the Utopia, but definitely have heard them paired. The 400i sounds sublime with Focal's entire range.


----------



## iPaintCode

Was looking to pick this up as my desktop setup, I’m use to a WA7 + WA7tp but sold that combo and have been using a Chord Mojo to hold me over (still funny how powerful the Mojo is). The headphones (LCD-2C on the way, I actually prefer 2s over 3s /shrugs). This unit seems like end game with my limited budget and I’m a sucker for good product design. If one pro, this has a balanced output to give me the extra juice for harder to drive headphones and/or source (many albums I have benefit from more power due to the recordings)

With that said, anyone have experience with the WA7 to the CMA400i, I understand tube vs SS but I never really felt the WA7 was the most tube sounding amp I’ve heard. So I’ve been debating using the Chord Mojo + Woo Audio WA6 (with Sophia rectifier) or the CMA400i. The form factor and design are very very nice but I don’t have many options to demo rigs, at least in Michigan; surprised there’s not more since Jude lives in MI IIRC.


----------



## el tri head

iPaintCode said:


> Was looking to pick this up as my desktop setup, I’m use to a WA7 + WA7tp but sold that combo and have been using a Chord Mojo to hold me over (still funny how powerful the Mojo is). The headphones (LCD-2C on the way, I actually prefer 2s over 3s /shrugs). This unit seems like end game with my limited budget and I’m a sucker for good product design. If one pro, this has a balanced output to give me the extra juice for harder to drive headphones and/or source (many albums I have benefit from more power due to the recordings)
> 
> With that said, anyone have experience with the WA7 to the CMA400i, I understand tube vs SS but I never really felt the WA7 was the most tube sounding amp I’ve heard. So I’ve been debating using the Chord Mojo + Woo Audio WA6 (with Sophia rectifier) or the CMA400i. The form factor and design are very very nice but I don’t have many options to demo rigs, at least in Michigan; surprised there’s not more since Jude lives in MI IIRC.


Funny, I thought my Chord Mojo was the best, until I got the 400i on balanced mode...Now, that's my state of the art...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Mojo isn't even on the same planet as the 400i, and I love the Mojo.


----------



## bahaja (Mar 11, 2018)

Hello guys! After using IEMs for quite a while now, im considering to get myself a decent headphone to pair with the 400i. I'm looking for a headphone with extended highs, clear mids and non muddy or bloomy low ends. Going to use it for fps gaming also (PUBG, R6Siege, and cs) so excellent separation & great transparency would be nice.

Last time I tried (mid 2017), i liked the aeon closed for its clean sound and beyer t1.2 with its bright character when paired with the 400i. Is there any other headphone that I should check out in the same price range?


----------



## Paulo Abreu

bahaja said:


> Hello guys! After using IEMs for quite a while now, im considering to get myself a decent headphone to pair with the 400i. I'm looking for a headphone with extended highs, clear mids and non muddy or bloomy low ends. Going to use it for fps gaming also (PUBG, R6Siege, and cs) so excellent separation & great transparency would be nice.
> 
> Last time I tried (mid 2017), i liked the aeon closed for its clean sound and beyer t1.2 with its bright character when paired with the 400i. Is there any other headphone that I should check out in the same price range?


Hi, reading your words, it seems as Focal Clear was made for you, and it matches great with CMA400i


----------



## bahaja

Paulo Abreu said:


> Hi, reading your words, it seems as Focal Clear was made for you, and it matches great with CMA400i



Thanks! The MSRP in USD seems a little bit out of budget, but I hope they have it here for audition. Could you recommend other headphones that pairs great with the 400i and that are more affordable?


----------



## ayohell

bahaja said:


> Hello guys! After using IEMs for quite a while now, im considering to get myself a decent headphone to pair with the 400i. I'm looking for a headphone with extended highs, clear mids and non muddy or bloomy low ends. Going to use it for fps gaming also (PUBG, R6Siege, and cs) so excellent separation & great transparency would be nice.
> 
> Last time I tried (mid 2017), i liked the aeon closed for its clean sound and beyer t1.2 with its bright character when paired with the 400i. Is there any other headphone that I should check out in the same price range?



I'm using this mainly with Senn 800 and 650's and the 800's are amazing for both music and positional audio in FPS games.. that aside while you are looking try the Monks you list in your gear (without foams) I did when it was hot and went on to dig out my Zens that have a 2.5 balanced connection and I was astounded how good they were for gaming, PUBG especially with the bonus of cool ears


----------



## bahaja

Awesome! I just remembered that i have never tried the legendary 800. Seems like i'm going to spend quite some time auditioning next week.

And you're right about these Monks. Even though mine are single ended, pinpointing an enemy is very easy. But on very crowded & confined spaces (like in school on the original map), sometimes it is difficult to tell how many people are coming around the corner, or from above.


----------



## ostewart

bahaja said:


> Awesome! I just remembered that i have never tried the legendary 800. Seems like i'm going to spend quite some time auditioning next week.
> 
> And you're right about these Monks. Even though mine are single ended, pinpointing an enemy is very easy. But on very crowded & confined spaces (like in school on the original map), sometimes it is difficult to tell how many people are coming around the corner, or from above.



A bit cheaper, but the Beyerdynamic Amiron Home are well worth a listen.


----------



## bahaja

ostewart said:


> A bit cheaper, but the Beyerdynamic Amiron Home are well worth a listen.



Thank you! I look forward to trying it this weekend.

Apparently, there will be an audio show at the end of the month here. Sennheiser and MrSpeakers are confirmed to be there so i hope there will be a significant discount. Stax is also confirmed, but I guess i'll have to get the Headphone and Amp bundle to make it work. Any idea on how good the DAC section is for the 400i?


----------



## ostewart

bahaja said:


> Thank you! I look forward to trying it this weekend.
> 
> Apparently, there will be an audio show at the end of the month here. Sennheiser and MrSpeakers are confirmed to be there so i hope there will be a significant discount. Stax is also confirmed, but I guess i'll have to get the Headphone and Amp bundle to make it work. Any idea on how good the DAC section is for the 400i?



I have used the DAC section on a few occasions, it is incredibly detailed, clean and neutral. Its excellent.


----------



## bahaja

Sounds like an excellent DAC indeed! This thing turned out to be a great buy after all


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I'm between jobs and I'll sell blood and organs before I consider putting my 400i/LCD3 combo up for sale. I'll be homeless with this thing.


----------



## knowhatimean

SomeGuyDude said:


> I'm between jobs and I'll sell blood and organs before I consider putting my 400i/LCD3 combo up for sale. I'll be homeless with this thing.


He,he,he....... I have only one thing to say about the sentiment of your comment....... True Dat !!!!!

(We can never recover the money we've spent on our 'Hobby' ; Selling blood & organs besides being less painful, might even be more profitable)


----------



## Raphael DeLaGhetto

I'm in between this & the Jotunheim for my end game, Jot being more powerful at least on the spec sheet. Given the jitter from the lack of USB Gen 5 on the Jot I'd need an Eitr too which will make them pretty close in price. Decisions decisions...


----------



## knowhatimean (Mar 14, 2018)

Raphael DeLaGhetto said:


> I'm in between this & the Jotunheim for my end game, Jot being more powerful at least on the spec sheet. Given the jitter from the lack of USB Gen 5 on the Jot I'd need an Eitr too which will make them pretty close in price. Decisions decisions...


I think it might depend on how detail oriented you are.

The Schiit HP amps are almost always powerful enough to do what you need them to do. Personally, regardless of their low distortion specs, I'm always a bit underwhelmed by the sound of the Output Transformers they're using. I'm not so sure I'd agree with their version of Neutrality. The output stills sounds slightly Digital sounding to me. It's like they've used a used a 5lb hammer to do the job that a very light finishing hammer is more appropriate to accomplish the job. (& I'm currently using an Asgard 2; which will suffice for the time being) (I applaud Schiit for their economic alternatives, but I've moved beyond them with the rest of my playback setup: The CMA400i is on my short list of amps I'm interested in)


----------



## Raphael DeLaGhetto

knowhatimean said:


> I think it might depend on how detail oriented you are.
> 
> The Schiit HP amps are almost always powerful enough to do what you need them to do. Personally, regardless of their low distortion specs, I'm always a bit underwhelmed by the sound of the Output Transformers they're using. I'm not so sure I'd agree with their version of Neutrality. The output stills sounds slightly Digital sounding to me. It's like they've used a used a 5lb hammer to do the job that a very light finishing hammer is more appropriate to accomplish the job. (& I'm currently using an Asgard 2; which will suffice for the time being) (I applaud Schiit for their economic alternatives, but I've moved beyond them with the rest of my playback setup: The CMA400i is on my short list of amps I'm interested in)


I wouldn't call myself micro-detail obsessed. I have fallen prey to listening to my headphones rather than my music but that's primarily because I'm transitioning from mid to hifi.

I have a pair of LCD-2Cs & I read a few times that the Jot doesn't provide adequate bass control & slam in addition to the usb distortion. Some have called the CMA40i boring because it's too neutral but that's what I'm after to be honest. I'll probably end up buying both to a/b, or at least finding a local shop to demo. Hopefully there's some around Chicagoland that has both.


----------



## knowhatimean

He,he,he..... I don't tend to pay much attention to people calling an amp boring because it's too Neutral .

(I'm a Dinosaur as far as sound is concerned as I listened to Analog for many more years than Digital; It's usually harder for me to tell if I'm listening to a 'Good' recording or a Mediocre one if the Digital processing isn't as resolved as it could be) (Too Neutral ? A lot of guys crack me up as they have it completely backwards)


----------



## DaaDaa

SomeGuyDude said:


> I'm between jobs and I'll sell blood and organs before I consider putting my 400i/LCD3 combo up for sale. I'll be homeless with this thing.


are you ok with the weight of LCD-3? for me afte 10 minutes it hurts my neck,

///////////

have you compared the 400i to any audio-dg? i kinda wanna buy a 400i but i want to make sure that i wont lose out on the great tonaity (voices sound real, natural, and organic versus the digital stelly sound of schiit DACs for example) that i experience with R2R11.


----------



## xenithon

Now that this has been out for a while, I wanted to ask 3 brief questions:
- has anyone had extensive experience with the HD800 and is there synergy?
- has anyone listened to ZMF headphones with this, such as the Atticus / Eikon?
- has anyone perhaps compared to the AGD R2R-11?

Thanks!


----------



## ostewart

xenithon said:


> Now that this has been out for a while, I wanted to ask 3 brief questions:
> - has anyone had extensive experience with the HD800 and is there synergy?
> - has anyone listened to ZMF headphones with this, such as the Atticus / Eikon?
> - has anyone perhaps compared to the AGD R2R-11?
> ...



Personal taste wise, I prefer the HD800 with a good tube amp. The CMA400i works very well with them but for my tastes is a little too analytical.

If you like the analytical sound of the HD800 and want to keep that without smoothing them out, then the CMA400i is a great choice. If like me you find the HD800 borderline bright, a nice tube amp makes them sound a little more natural.


----------



## Mkoll

spookanide said:


> Anyone else noticing that pretty much everyone's reporting the CMA400i to be a major power plant exceeding expectations?


Yeah very powerful. On standard gain via balanced out, I'm listening at around 8 o'clock on the TH-900 with 9:00 almost hurting my ears, and around 10:00 on the HD 600 with 11:00 almost hurting. I could probably damage the drivers in either of these headphones if I turned the knob high enough. I would think these could drive anything via balanced out to hearing-damaging levels except for the most power hungry Hifimans.


----------



## spookanide

ostewart said:


> If like me you find the HD800 borderline bright, a nice tube amp makes them sound a little more natural.


What's something you'd recommend?


----------



## ostewart

spookanide said:


> What's something you'd recommend?



The main tube amps I have experience with are from Feliks Audio. I recommend all of their amp, but own the Espressivo MKII and it is a superb match with the HD800.


----------



## spookanide

Thanks for the info, I'll probably keep an eye out for the Echo.


----------



## ostewart

spookanide said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll probably keep an eye out for the Echo.



I guess the Echo is close in performance, but without as many inputs  it looks like a steal for the price.


----------



## DaaDaa

spookanide said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll probably keep an eye out for the Echo.


WHAT's echo?


----------



## Mkoll

The RS209 rubber base was a great idea from Questyle. It saves a lot of desktop space, looks cool, makes it easier to adjust the poorly placed gain settings and best of all, doubles as a headphone stand—it comes with an anti-slip protection patch that you can stick on top. It's pretty expensive for what it is but the thing is solid and quite heavy, I'd guess ~2 lbs. One would have to knock the unit very forcefully to tip it over.


----------



## ostewart

Dadbeh said:


> WHAT's echo?



New budget tube amp from Feliks Audio..


----------



## Zojokkeli

Mkoll said:


> The RS209 rubber base was a great idea from Questyle. It saves a lot of desktop space, looks cool, makes it easier to adjust the poorly placed gain settings and best of all, doubles as a headphone stand—it comes with an anti-slip protection patch that you can stick on top. It's pretty expensive for what it is but the thing is solid and quite heavy, I'd guess ~2 lbs. One would have to knock the unit very forcefully to tip it over.




How do you like TH900s out of the CMA400i? I'm currently considering either the Questyle or the new Schiit Lyr 3.
Also planning to pick up Audeze LCD-3s in the future, hence the need for a beefier amp.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

If you're getting the LCD-3, get the CMA400i. 

Just trust me on this. I am deadass set that they are the best combo you can get (if you like the Audeze sound) without spending like $15,000.


----------



## Mkoll

Zojokkeli said:


> How do you like TH900s out of the CMA400i? I'm currently considering either the Questyle or the new Schiit Lyr 3.
> Also planning to pick up Audeze LCD-3s in the future, hence the need for a beefier amp.


They are a great combo if you are looking for precision and non-distortion. The bass is especially non-distorted. The highs are not somewhat tamed like they would be with a warmer amp like the iDSD BL. Going from the BL to the CMA400i was a bit of an initial transition because it restored the brightness of the TH-900's highs. I actually like the brightness of the TH-900's highs with the majority of what I listen to because of the liveliness they bring to the sound. Only on poorly mastered tracks are they too bright at times (e.g. with some female vocals) but I rarely listen to these kinds of tracks; I mostly listen to electronic music with few vocals. So if you find the highs on the TH-900 too bright in general, I wouldn't recommend the CMA400i—get a warmer DAC/amp. The CMA400i reminds me of Benchmark's products which are known for the cleanliness and clarity of their sound.


----------



## el tri head

JohnIgel said:


> I finally have some listening time with the CMA400i and it sounds really good!  My preference for playback sound is for musicality, tonality and good definition.  It took me years to convert from vinyl to CD as a source because I did not like compressed sound of early CD recordings.  For the same reason I do not own an MP3 file.  With the advent of HD music (96/24, DSD, etc) and software like JRiver to properly playback the files, music playback has reached the next level.
> 
> Last year I picked up the iFi micro iDSD DAC/Amp and iUSB3.0 power supply for my desktop setup.  Although these units sound really good, they just were not totally satisfying, lacking somewhat in the musicality department.  The duo sound good but didn't have the fun 'I want to turn it up' sound.
> 
> ...


I'm using my 400i with an Onkyo DAP that plays hi res files. If I were to switch to a Mac Mini, which will better store the terrabyte of my music, would I need a program like Bitperfect to make sure the Questyle plays the hi res songs properly? The Questyle manual says the unit can take care of all the conversion, but if the Mac isn't set to play hi res, do I need to supplement with a bit program? And if so, which is best? Thanks.


----------



## Zojokkeli

SomeGuyDude said:


> If you're getting the LCD-3, get the CMA400i.
> 
> Just trust me on this. I am deadass set that they are the best combo you can get (if you like the Audeze sound) without spending like $15,000.



It's actually your post in the LCD-3 thread that has got me curious about the CMA400i in the first place. 
LCD-3 at least on paper seems to be everything I'm looking for, and I'm sure they need something heftier than my Mojo to drive them. 



Mkoll said:


> They are a great combo if you are looking for precision and non-distortion. The bass is especially non-distorted. The highs are not somewhat tamed like they would be with a warmer amp like the iDSD BL. Going from the BL to the CMA400i was a bit of an initial transition because it restored the brightness of the TH-900's highs. I actually like the brightness of the TH-900's highs with the majority of what I listen to because of the liveliness they bring to the sound. Only on poorly mastered tracks are they too bright at times (e.g. with some female vocals) but I rarely listen to these kinds of tracks; I mostly listen to electronic music with few vocals. So if you find the highs on the TH-900 too bright in general, I wouldn't recommend the CMA400i—get a warmer DAC/amp. The CMA400i reminds me of Benchmark's products which are known for the cleanliness and clarity of their sound.



Thanks! Not making any big purchases in the near future, but it's good to make some research in advance so I know what to get when the time comes. 
For now I'll just resort to reading impressions.


----------



## ld100

Any dealers in US?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Zojokkeli said:


> It's actually your post in the LCD-3 thread that has got me curious about the CMA400i in the first place.
> LCD-3 at least on paper seems to be everything I'm looking for, and I'm sure they need something heftier than my Mojo to drive them.



The Mojo is pretty burly, but the 400i is just a lot more. Aside from having a lot of overhead, they just synergize extremely well. Best amp I've heard for the LCD-3, which surprised the hell outta me since generally people recommend tubes for Audezes.


----------



## ksb643

ld100 said:


> Any dealers in US?


Moon Audio


----------



## spookanide

SomeGuyDude said:


> The Mojo is pretty burly, but the 400i is just a lot more. Aside from having a lot of overhead, they just synergize extremely well. Best amp I've heard for the LCD-3, which surprised the hell outta me since generally people recommend tubes for Audezes.


Just curious, are you using their early-2016 revision thinner membrane with fazors and all?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

spookanide said:


> Just curious, are you using their early-2016 revision thinner membrane with fazors and all?



I'm on the latest revision.


----------



## megamlody

Does anyone know if the CMA400i works on Linux ? Nothing is said about it in their official manual but then again a lot of producers seem to forget about mentioning Linux as a compatible OS.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

If you can do a USB output in general it should work, right?


----------



## Kermeli

anyone try these with the new audeze LCD2C? Current stack @ sig but im tempted to buy this.


----------



## spookanide

Kermeli said:


> anyone try these with the new audeze LCD2C? Current stack @ sig but im tempted to buy this.


I use them with the normal LCD2, latest revision. My guesstimation is that the new 2C will do amazingly to the point where I want to audition this pairing to see if I prefer it over the regular LCD2.


----------



## Mkoll

Kermeli said:


> anyone try these with the new audeze LCD2C? Current stack @ sig but im tempted to buy this.


Yes, it's an amazing combo. The LCD-2C is somewhat dark and the CMA400i is very revealing so it's a nice balance. I imagine it would sound really good with your Z1R as well...


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Mkoll said:


> Yes, it's an amazing combo. The LCD-2C is somewhat dark and the CMA400i is very revealing so it's a nice balance. I imagine it would sound really good with your Z1R as well...


Not to mention how easy it is to drive the Z1R


----------



## Kermeli (Mar 30, 2018)

oh snapp, the Z1R is long gone, but it seems to be good fit with the audezes damn! Thought i got out of this madness already. 

How much of an "upgrade" would this be versus my lyr 2 + modi2u? Im very skeptic that there will be much of an difference :/

But this thing with that plastic cover is just soooooooooooo HNGGGG


----------



## megamlody

megamlody said:


> Does anyone know if the CMA400i works on Linux ? Nothing is said about it in their official manual but then again a lot of producers seem to forget about mentioning Linux as a compatible OS.



If anyone else was wondering - it does work. Plugged it in, works with no issues, driverless.


----------



## karmazynowy

Kermeli said:


> anyone try these with the new audeze LCD2C? Current stack @ sig but im tempted to buy this.



I have just got LCD2C but sold my CMA400i just yesterday... Im listen them on CMA600i and from my memory it sould be great paring with CMA400i! Who knows, maybe even better than with CMA600i.


----------



## Mkoll

karmazynowy said:


> I have just got LCD2C but sold my CMA400i just yesterday... Im listen them on CMA600i and from my memory it sould be great paring with CMA400i! Who knows, maybe even better than with CMA600i.


Would you mind saying what you replaced it with and can you compare your replacement with the CMA400i?


----------



## Azirius

I've purchased myself a CMA400i and looking around the internet there seems to be mixed feelings on this product. I can't imagine it sounds bad at all. I know they're in different price ranges, has anyone compared this to the Aune X1S and X7S? That's my current set up. Any opinions on this would be very helpful  But in any event I cannot wait to receive my unit.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I seriously cannot imagine who would be unimpressed with the 400i, unless they're _really_ into colored amplifiers.


----------



## ayohell

Azirius said:


> I've purchased myself a CMA400i and looking around the internet there seems to be mixed feelings on this product. I can't imagine it sounds bad at all. I know they're in different price ranges, has anyone compared this to the Aune X1S and X7S? That's my current set up. Any opinions on this would be very helpful  But in any event I cannot wait to receive my unit.



I have the X1s and the X7s combo and the CMA400i and I do love the sound of the X1s although the DAC compared to the CMA400i is far less detailed and the amp below average although with the addition of the X7 does pick up some. I still use the X1s with AKG712 and AKG812 phones on my other PC and am more than happy with the sound but when I tried the senn 6xx and 600 I was seriously underwhelmed and wondered what all the fuss was about, added the X7 and a balanced cable and got it... though really started to understand the appeal of those headphones with an Audio GD NFB11. I feel the CMA400i has a far superior DAC and a much better amp along with a fully balanced option ... you do not mention the headphones you are using but I think you will find it a huge upgrade in sound quality and power, I look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## bgbkt

I'm ready to place my order of CMA400i. Anybody knows if it's possible to get it in clear top in US?


----------



## phthora

bgbkt said:


> I'm ready to place my order of CMA400i. Anybody knows if it's possible to get it in clear top in US?



Yes. Moon Audio has options for the clear top and rubber base:
https://www.moon-audio.com/questyle-audio-cma400i-dac-headphone-amplifier.html


----------



## el tri head

Not to be totally stupid, but can you replace the solid top with the transparent one easily? Or do you have to buy it with the transparent one?


----------



## Paulo Abreu

el tri head said:


> Not to be totally stupid, but can you replace the solid top with the transparent one easily? Or do you have to buy it with the transparent one?



An hex tool and 8 bolts, a 2 minute operation with zero risks (be sure CMA400i is unplugged from AC, he he)

And about the clear top, I built mine with a piece of acrylic, easy and cheap!
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-questyle-cma400i.851737/page-12#post-13890683


----------



## Azirius

I’m pumped to get the product but I’d like to acquire the clear top, it looks even more incredible. I wasn’t given the option from the retailer in question but does anyone know where I could source one for the UK? I can find the rubber base but not the Perspex top. I can’t wait to try the Focal Clear and Audeze LCD-X in balanced with the CMA400i! <3


----------



## JerryLeeds

Is the CMA400i powerful enough to drive modded fostex t50rp's and also 300 ohm ZMF Eikon and Atticus?

Anyone know how the above headphones pair with the CMA400i?

Maybe the CMA600i would pair/power better?


----------



## bahaja

JerryLeeds said:


> Is the CMA400i powerful enough to drive modded fostex t50rp's and also 300 ohm ZMF Eikon and Atticus?
> 
> Anyone know how the above headphones pair with the CMA400i?
> 
> Maybe the CMA600i would pair/power better?



Tried the Eikon and Atticus on the 400i last year, it is powerful enough even on single ended, but i forgot the how it sounds since it was a while ago

Warm to neutral phones often pair well with the 400i so i think the ZMF phones should pair well with the 400i


----------



## JerryLeeds

Thanks ... I'm also thinking about the Mytek Liberty ... I'm just getting a short list of items before I start auditions


----------



## SomeGuyDude

JerryLeeds said:


> Is the CMA400i powerful enough to drive modded fostex t50rp's and also 300 ohm ZMF Eikon and Atticus?
> 
> Anyone know how the above headphones pair with the CMA400i?
> 
> Maybe the CMA600i would pair/power better?



It's powerful enough for anything you'll throw at it. I cannot imagine what headphone could possibly need more.


----------



## Blueshound24

I was considering the 400i, however it looks like it doesn't have any analog inputs so you would have to use its built-in DAC.  I am hoping to upgrade my Perfectwave DAC to the Yggy, so I may be looking at the 600i. Can anyone confirm the 400i doesn't have analog inputs?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

It does not. The 400i is their stripped down all-in-on. 

TBH I don't know why you'd need an additional DAC, the one in it is stunning.


----------



## Blueshound24 (Apr 2, 2018)

.


----------



## Blueshound24

SomeGuyDude said:


> It does not. The 400i is their stripped down all-in-on.
> 
> TBH I don't know why you'd need an additional DAC, the one in it is stunning.



I auditioned the 600i when Todd from  TTVJ made it available on tour. I wasn't that impressed with the built-in DAC in comparison to my PS Audio Perfectwave. You know separate boxes and all that are tough to beat, IMO. However, I was smitten by the amps performance, and knew I had to have that quality of sound at some point.


----------



## esauseesaw

Azirius said:


> I’m pumped to get the product but I’d like to acquire the clear top, it looks even more incredible. I wasn’t given the option from the retailer in question but does anyone know where I could source one for the UK? I can find the rubber base but not the Perspex top. I can’t wait to try the Focal Clear and Audeze LCD-X in balanced with the CMA400i! <3



Please PM me, we have both rubber base and clear top in stock. Certainly the rubber base would be available through your dealer, did they ask?


----------



## esauseesaw

JerryLeeds said:


> Is the CMA400i powerful enough to drive modded fostex t50rp's and also 300 ohm ZMF Eikon and Atticus?
> 
> Anyone know how the above headphones pair with the CMA400i?
> 
> Maybe the CMA600i would pair/power better?



I've been trying the CMA400i with the new T60RP (same impedance and sensitivity as T50RP), no problem there at all. Fostex have also made a range of optional balanced cables for the T60RP (4pin XLR, 4-pole 2.5mm, 5-pole 4.4mm),  which makes the most of the power on offer.


----------



## Azirius

esauseesaw said:


> Please PM me, we have both rubber base and clear top in stock. Certainly the rubber base would be available through your dealer, did they ask?



They have an option to order the rubber base but they didn’t have any clear tops. I’ve managed to source a top anyway!  Thanks!


----------



## esauseesaw

Azirius said:


> They have an option to order the rubber base but they didn’t have any clear tops. I’ve managed to source a top anyway!  Thanks!


OK, all good then!


----------



## Pings

I just bought the CMA400i on the 4th from Moon Audio. The website says out of stock until they get a big shipment in early April. Hopefully, I don't have to wait too much longer for shipment. Got a 2-year tax plan, year 1 buy DAC/AMP, year 2 buy headphones. I got a bunch of mid-fi headphones now to start researching my endgame cans. I see a few endgame cans being talked about here. I need to go back and read now.


----------



## el tri head

Pings said:


> I just bought the CMA400i on the 4th from Moon Audio. The website says out of stock until they get a big shipment in early April. Hopefully, I don't have to wait too much longer for shipment. Got a 2-year tax plan, year 1 buy DAC/AMP, year 2 buy headphones. I got a bunch of mid-fi headphones now to start researching my endgame cans. I see a few endgame cans being talked about here. I need to go back and read now.


I love my 400i with my Mr. Speaker's Ether Flows. That's my end game...for now;


----------



## Azirius

Ugh. Received my unit. It’s really, really good. I have an inability to explain how good it sounds. 

There is one quirk I’ve had which has been brought up on this thread, which is the whole optical power cycle thing. I have a Chromecast set to use the optical in (I know, Chromecast. What a heathen) and sometimes it’s a lot quieter than USB in. But a quick power cycle sorts it out. Not sure what causes this issue. Oh well. I love the unit anyway. Powers my full array of headphones very nicely and haven’t had to go anywhere past 11 o’clock.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Blueshound24 said:


> I auditioned the 600i when Todd from  TTVJ made it available on tour. I wasn't that impressed with the built-in DAC in comparison to my PS Audio Perfectwave. You know separate boxes and all that are tough to beat, IMO. However, I was smitten by the amps performance, and knew I had to have that quality of sound at some point.



Depends. It's also a bit unfair to compare an $800 amp/dac combo with a $2500 standalone DAC. I would _hope_ the PS was better, it costs 3x as much. But for $800 I don't think you can top what the 400i does.


----------



## Blueshound24

SomeGuyDude said:


> Depends. It's also a bit unfair to compare an $800 amp/dac combo with a $2500 standalone DAC. I would _hope_ the PS was better, it costs 3x as much. But for $800 I don't think you can top what the 400i does.



I would agree with that, especially if the 400i is anywhere close to the excellent quality I heard with the 600i. I was _very_ impressed with the latter and had planned on getting one, however, the only thing holding me back is, I'm thinking maybe I should invest in a comparative priced standalone _amp only_, (without built-in DAC). That way, _for the money,_ more of the cost of that amp would go into the quality of the amp, and not into a additional DAC. For me, it might be money better spent since I plan on using a separate standalone DAC. On the other hand, it might be difficult finding an amp at that price since Questyle seems to be such a good deal.


----------



## JerseyD

If you plan to use a standalone DAC, why wouldn't you put the full $800 toward a standalone amp?  Unless of course you don't find one you like the sound of better than the the 400i!


----------



## Mkoll

There's been near-unanimous positive feedback on the upcoming Cavalli Liquid Platinum amp from Monoprice. If I were in your shoes, that would be on my short list.


----------



## DaaDaa

Nobody had heard it


----------



## Mkoll

Really? I thought there was a pre-production unit at Canjam Socal.


----------



## Blueshound24

JerseyD said:


> If you plan to use a standalone DAC, why wouldn't you put the full $800 toward a standalone amp?  Unless of course you don't find one you like the sound of better than the the 400i!




I'm actually about to pull the trigger on the 600i because I was so impressed with the audition. I haven't found any standalone amp, without DAC, that beats it at its price. Even then I will use my own separate DAC.


----------



## reiserFS

Azirius said:


> There is one quirk I’ve had which has been brought up on this thread, which is the whole optical power cycle thing. I have a Chromecast set to use the optical in (I know, Chromecast. What a heathen) and sometimes it’s a lot quieter than USB in. But a quick power cycle sorts it out. Not sure what causes this issue. Oh well. I love the unit anyway. Powers my full array of headphones very nicely and haven’t had to go anywhere past 11 o’clock.


Same issue here. Here's something funny: Try playing back on USB and then switch to Optical - Boom! Full Volume.


----------



## Azirius

reiserFS said:


> Same issue here. Here's something funny: Try playing back on USB and then switch to Optical - Boom! Full Volume.



Oh right? That’s not something I’ve tried. I found turning it on and off almost instantaneous. But thank you for the tip <3

We are all lucky to have a Questyle


----------



## godlikegamer

Anyone tried with sensitive IEM?? Heard from China forum that there is noise floor when using 2.5mm output..


----------



## Pings

godlikegamer said:


> Anyone tried with sensitive IEM?? Heard from China forum that there is noise floor when using 2.5mm output..



I would but I am still waiting for shipping from Moon-Audio. Their website says "Large Shipment Arrives Early April" and it's mid-April and no update. Hopefully, I could answer your question in a few weeks.


----------



## godlikegamer

Pings said:


> I would but I am still waiting for shipping from Moon-Audio. Their website says "Large Shipment Arrives Early April" and it's mid-April and no update. Hopefully, I could answer your question in a few weeks.


Would love to hear updates from you..


----------



## alphanumerix1

does this pair well with lcd2c?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

godlikegamer said:


> Anyone tried with sensitive IEM?? Heard from China forum that there is noise floor when using 2.5mm output..



Not that I've noticed, but admittedly I've only tried the 6.5mm.


----------



## H-Money

alphanumerix1 said:


> does this pair well with lcd2c?



Wondering this as well.

The upgrade itch has been tickling my nose and I've been researching cans that would compliment my Elears.


----------



## Mkoll

It pairs very well with the LCD2C because it is so clear and revealing to balance the relative darkness and warmth of the LCD2C. 

I honestly can't recall anyone saying the CMA400i pairs poorly with anything.


----------



## alphanumerix1

Outside of headfi the consesus is questyle aren't able to nail down the quality of there dac/amps like they do with there daps. 

I'd buy this on looks alone but I wonder why questyle gets alot of hate on these things I Wonder.


----------



## esauseesaw

alphanumerix1 said:


> Outside of headfi the consesus is questyle aren't able to nail down the quality of there dac/amps like they do with there daps.
> 
> I'd buy this on looks alone but I wonder why questyle gets alot of hate on these things I Wonder.



I'm not sure I've understood your comment fully but there is no evidence of quality problems with their full size amp and dac products here in the UK. We sell many and have very few issues/returns


----------



## Azirius (Apr 27, 2018)

alphanumerix1 said:


> Outside of headfi the consesus is questyle aren't able to nail down the quality of there dac/amps like they do with there daps.
> 
> I'd buy this on looks alone but I wonder why questyle gets alot of hate on these things I Wonder.



I’ve seen quite a bit of hate on Super Best Friend Audio or whatever it’s called. Seems unjustified, it’s a powerful, clean DAC/amp combo. I haven’t got any complaints about it from my end. I’d recommend it.


----------



## phthora

If it's not an HD600 driven out of an O2, then it's going to get a lot of hate on SBAF.


----------



## esauseesaw

Azirius said:


> I’ve seen quite a bit of hate on Super Best Friend Audio it whatever it’s called. Seems unjustified, it’s a powerful, clean DAC/amp combo. I haven’t got any complaints about it from my end. I’d recommend it.



Hmmm, took a look at a few threads. The disliking does seem to be a bit OTT on there.


----------



## xenithon

Anything that isn’t Schiit or otherwise made in ‘Merica is looked upon with disdain and distrust at SBAF. Questyle, Audio-GD, you name it - all painted with the same “made in the East so it’s crap” brush. 

Similarly the nod of approvals are based predominantly on measurements - not sure how many over there actually listen to music. 

It’s at the other end of the spectrum of what you often get here - unsubstantiated hype cycle prior to and just after release of a new product which slowly subsides as rationality returns. 

Guess one needs to pick their poison when it comes to headphone fora


----------



## SomeGuyDude

alphanumerix1 said:


> Outside of headfi the consesus is questyle aren't able to nail down the quality of there dac/amps like they do with there daps.
> 
> I'd buy this on looks alone but I wonder why questyle gets alot of hate on these things I Wonder.



All I know is when I listened to the 400i with an array of headphones it sounded better than anything I've heard thus far. Their "gold stack" is also god-tier but that's like $17k.


----------



## Azirius

Personally, I don’t like to rely on measurements, I listen to something and if I like it, it gets the seal of approval. Don’t get me wrong, measurements have their place, but if it sounds rubbish or boring then I’m not interested. I don’t analyse, I enjoy. Others can feel free to analyse, and I’m sure they’d do well using the 400i.


----------



## Pings

xenithon said:


> Anything that isn’t Schiit or otherwise made in ‘Merica is looked upon with disdain and distrust at SBAF. Questyle, Audio-GD, you name it - all painted with the same “made in the East so it’s crap” brush.
> 
> Similarly the nod of approvals are based predominantly on measurements - not sure how many over there actually listen to music.
> 
> ...



Dude this! There are a lot of fanboys there who will crap all over products. I read at SBAF that the CMA400i is a bad DAC for IEMs. Review after review everywhere I have seen the opposite said about it. I wonder if these people at SBAF even have the product or have even heard it for that matter. I see that a lot nowadays not just at SBAF but everywhere especially on social media where people say they have a product or belong to a group and or ideology, and since they belong to or have said product/group and or ideology, their opinions matter more than everyone else's. When really don't have the experience they say they do, and honestly, it's more about their egos than anything else. As for the reviews of the CMA400i they have been extremely high everywhere. So I doubt the hate it is getting at SBAF is anything but Fanboyism.


----------



## alphanumerix1

esauseesaw said:


> I'm not sure I've understood your comment fully but there is no evidence of quality problems with their full size amp and dac products here in the UK. We sell many and have very few issues/returns



Yeah it makes no sense. Over at sbaf and redit they are saying its sounds "bad"  or is overly warm. Which is the opposite to what read in review's saying its neutral. Questyle in particular seems to get alot of hate ive noticed.


----------



## alphanumerix1

xenithon said:


> Anything that isn’t Schiit or otherwise made in ‘Merica is looked upon with disdain and distrust at SBAF. Questyle, Audio-GD, you name it - all painted with the same “made in the East so it’s crap” brush.
> 
> Similarly the nod of approvals are based predominantly on measurements - not sure how many over there actually listen to music.
> 
> ...



Exactly this. Couldn't of said it better myself.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

alphanumerix1 said:


> Yeah it makes no sense. Over at sbaf and redit they are saying its sounds "bad"  or is overly warm. Which is the opposite to what read in review's saying its neutral. Questyle in particular seems to get alot of hate ive noticed.



SBAF is one of the legit worst resources I've ever stumbled across.


----------



## bgbkt

xenithon said:


> Anything that isn’t Schiit or otherwise made in ‘Merica is looked upon with disdain and distrust at SBAF. Questyle, Audio-GD, you name it - all painted with the same “made in the East so it’s crap” brush.
> 
> Similarly the nod of approvals are based predominantly on measurements - not sure how many over there actually listen to music.
> 
> ...



Agree 100%. They should be called Schitt's Best Audio Friend... and they blame head-fi for being sponsor-whore. 

If you look for CMA400i reviews, you will find thins like "cr*p", "horrid", "belongs to the bottom of the ocean", "dull", "boring" etc...

And don't even bother finding reviews of any Audio-GD product on their site. You'll literally find pics of crap.


----------



## Paulo Abreu

Have nothing against Schiit Audio, surely a great company with great products - it seems their Lyr3 is getting very good reviews btw. Some people think diminishing the image of others negatively strengths or attracts attention, it doesn’t, it often reveals ignorance. One can label CMA400i with a lot of adjectives, surely not dull or boring...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Paulo Abreu said:


> Have nothing against Schiit Audio, surely a great company with great products - it seems their Lyr3 is getting very good reviews btw. Some people think diminishing the image of others negatively strengths or attracts attention, it doesn’t, it often reveals ignorance. One can label CMA400i with a lot of adjectives, surely not dull or boring...



No one's slagging Schiit here. More like how SBAF is comically unreliable and has insanely obvious brand favoritism.

They're also one of those sites where people who have never heard something will say that you're "wrong" for your opinion, even if you _have_ heard them, because they saw a measurement someone posted.


----------



## H-Money

*stares lovingly at his Questyle 400i

If only they knew...


----------



## phthora

SomeGuyDude said:


> No one's slagging Schiit here. More like how SBAF is comically unreliable and has insanely obvious brand favoritism.
> 
> They're also one of those sites where people who have never heard something will say that you're "wrong" for your opinion, even if you _have_ heard them, because they saw a measurement someone posted.



Knowing it's "wrong" just makes it hotter.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

phthora said:


> Knowing it's "wrong" just makes it hotter.



Oh baby, I like it when you talk uneven frequency responses to me.


----------



## iamjaymo

Anyone know what the Questyle manufacturers warranty is?


----------



## Pings

I hate this post because I'm waiting on the shipment of my CMA400i and the title of this post gives my hopes up every time I check my email and oh it's just this post.


----------



## esauseesaw

iamjaymo said:


> Anyone know what the Questyle manufacturers warranty is?



1 year, I believe..


----------



## xenithon

Has anyone compared the CMA400i with the Audio-GD R2R-11? If so how would you compare them in regard to sound signature and power delivery?


----------



## iamjaymo (Apr 30, 2018)

xenithon said:


> Has anyone compared the CMA400i with the Audio-GD R2R-11? If so how would you compare them in regard to sound signature and power delivery?



Interested in this as well. Considering an upgrade from my R2R 11 to the 400i but only if the sonics make it worth while. Other than the balanced connection, wonder how the 400i delivers the goods? I can sure tell you the R2R 11 is one heck of an AIO at a significantly reduced price vs the 400i.


----------



## Pings

This probably doesn't help much but the closest thing I have seen to that comparison is Zeos's review of the CMA400i and he compares it to the Audio-GD NFB28.38 and not the R2R-11. In a nutshell, he says the CMA400i sounds slightly better but the NFB28 has more power.


----------



## iamjaymo (May 2, 2018)

Pings said:


> This probably doesn't help much but the closest thing I have seen to that comparison is Zeos's review of the CMA400i and he compares it to the Audio-GD NFB28.38 and not the R2R-11. In a nutshell, he says the CMA400i sounds slightly better but the NFB28 has more power.



Actually, this may help...if you put any stock whatsoever in Z-Reviews.  I happen to have the NFB-28.38 and have directly compared it to the R2R 11.  The 28.38 doesn't seem to suffer from the brightness issues of earlier ESS chips - either that or AGD's implementation of the DAC output stage is really good.  The 28.38 is just as smooth as the R2R and I doubt one could tell the difference unless directly A/Bing with matched volume, etc.

To my ears the 28.38's amp not only has more power but it has greater separation and perhaps is a bit 'clearer' than the R2R but within the same sonic character.  Again, to my ears, the 28.38's bass is slightly less muddy and overall it is a bit more neutral yet still deep and full.  So if you accept the 400i is 'better' than the 28.38 then IMO it must be better than the R2R 11.


----------



## Pings

Start at 16:15 he said pretty much that the CMA400i has sound quality, connections, and flip a coin on what one to buy vs the NFB28.38


----------



## 148124 (Jul 5, 2018)

Does your cma400i unlock from time to time during the playback (USB interface) ? I mean it's like sampling frequency LED goes from 44,1 to unlock LED for like 0,5 sec and then it's fine (it goes back to 44,1 and stays there for long). It's like every 5 mins or so, in random moments. It's in the middle of track, not at the beginning - this would be normal. Nothing wrong is happening with the sound though - not a single pop or crackle. It's hard to see but from time to time it happens and I am wondering what does it mean. Did the reciever lose synchronization with usb and had to asked for the same samples again to get them properly or maybe some samples had been lost ? Anyway there is no sign of popping or crackling noise so only this LED changing its position makes me nervous :>

Have you experienced that ?

Btw This unit smoked pioneer u-05 and aune s6 stuff during its first notes (I had been listening to u-05 and s6 for like 3-4 hours). I heard a lot of audio equipment in my life and this cma400i reminds me old Arcam Alpha 9 cd (ring dac dcs), electrocompaniet ecd-1 or audio-gd TOTL 7.32 with some old school headphone tube amp, with output transformer that adds punch & drive (like WooAudio 6). But this unit digs deeper, especially in the treble region that sounds so REAL and natual, the same goes for detail retrieving. Saturation, weighty sound, speed, dynamics, getting all textures right, those upper harmonics of piano etc with enormous transients' speed are simply breathtaking. All of that without single hint of distortion thanks to current mode amplifier even with very high level of volume. Everything is thick and vinyl-like but not like many cheap, cheesy audio stuff - artificially analog-like with blurred details, blurred treble, with slow transients - this is wrong definition of analog-like source that is very popular amongst some people. This comes in very natural / spontaneous way here, has perfectly controlled bass slam and amazing details. It's not like forced rounding or smoothing things out but with great sense of realism. I wasn't planning to buy it, but I gave it a try and ended up so amazed, that I bought the unit from the dealer the same day (they sold out everything, this was the last one) and I was like "shut up and take my money!".

This stuff shines with older CDs where there was no dynamic compression, no loudness war, with good mixing/mastering process (late 80', beginning of 90'). Acoustic Music, Jazz, Fusion Jazz (now listening Chick Corea - Acoustic Band, sweet GOD! what is going on here), Classical Music stuff.


----------



## xenithon

Now that a little more time has passed, has anyone managed to compare the 400i to the 600i further? Specifically interested in whether the 400i has any of the "glare" or "brightness" that has come up in a few reviews / impressions of the 600i.


----------



## Pings

xenithon said:


> Now that a little more time has passed, has anyone managed to compare the 400i to the 600i further? Specifically interested in whether the 400i has any of the "glare" or "brightness" that has come up in a few reviews / impressions of the 600i.



No, but you could ask Zeos if you trust his reviews. He has reviewed both, hit him up on Reddit or something.


----------



## iamjaymo

Pings said:


> I hate this post because I'm waiting on the shipment of my CMA400i and the title of this post gives my hopes up every time I check my email and oh it's just this post.



Did you get your 400i yet?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

xenithon said:


> Now that a little more time has passed, has anyone managed to compare the 400i to the 600i further? Specifically interested in whether the 400i has any of the "glare" or "brightness" that has come up in a few reviews / impressions of the 600i.



I haven't spent much time vs the 600i but I have yet to hear any glare/brightness.


----------



## Pings

iamjaymo said:


> Did you get your 400i yet?



Nope, but it shipped today, and it arrives Monday. My 2.5mm balanced IEM cable came in yesterday, so come next week I will let you know how it is with my CIEMs.


----------



## Eylrik

Hi,

That might be a stupid question, but is the apple camera adaptor supposed to work with the Questyle if I want to connect an ipad as a source via USB? When I do so, I get no sound...
Or should I use a docking station with a line out to RCA?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ld100

Got mine today... Impressive. Top notch quality and so far it sounds good. Comparing to Audio GD NFB11 which is no slouch this thing is sweet. No issues driving LCD-2C.


----------



## esauseesaw

Eylrik said:


> Hi,
> 
> That might be a stupid question, but is the apple camera adaptor supposed to work with the Questyle if I want to connect an ipad as a source via USB? When I do so, I get no sound...
> Or should I use a docking station with a line out to RCA?
> ...



I don't think it supports iOS operation. I will test! However, if you have Mojo you could take a digital output from that?


----------



## Eylrik

esauseesaw said:


> I don't think it supports iOS operation. I will test! However, if you have Mojo you could take a digital output from that?



Would be great if you could test! Many thanks.
I have tried with the ifi micro bl with coax connection to the questyle and it does work, but not sure I like the sound that much though...maybe this is because it is using the micro bl dac ?


----------



## esauseesaw

Eylrik said:


> Would be great if you could test! Many thanks.
> I have tried with the ifi micro bl with coax connection to the questyle and it does work, but not sure I like the sound that much though...maybe this is because it is using the micro bl dac ?



I'm not 100% on Mojo or ifi but if it's a digital signal in from an iOS device and straight out as digital, then I wouldn't expect big effect on the sound - in theory anyway, but I suppose that depends what the digital signal goes through, especially if there's any DSP involved.

I'll let you know if I have any luck with a direct connection.


----------



## Eylrik

esauseesaw said:


> I'm not 100% on Mojo or ifi but if it's a digital signal in from an iOS device and straight out as digital, then I wouldn't expect big effect on the sound - in theory anyway, but I suppose that depends what the digital signal goes through, especially if there's any DSP involved.
> 
> I'll let you know if I have any luck with a direct connection.



Ok...so...it was my apple cck which was defective...
Got a new one and it works perfectly well now.
Thanks!


----------



## Pings

godlikegamer said:


> Anyone tried with sensitive IEM?? Heard from China forum that there is noise floor when using 2.5mm output..



Ok, I got mine today, and not at all when using my AAW AXH using the 2.5mm balanced output. This bad boy is awesome and blows away everything I have ever heard. I highly recommend this DAC.


----------



## esauseesaw

Eylrik said:


> Ok...so...it was my apple cck which was defective...
> Got a new one and it works perfectly well now.
> Thanks!



Great! I'm going to try it with the 400i and 600i as well.


----------



## alphanumerix1

Pings said:


> Ok, I got mine today, and not at all when using my AAW AXH using the 2.5mm balanced output. This bad boy is awesome and blows away everything I have ever heard. I highly recommend this DAC.



Whats oi out of the 2.5?


----------



## Pings

alphanumerix1 said:


> Whats oi out of the 2.5?


What?


----------



## phthora

Pings said:


> What?



I think he is asking about the *o*utput *i*mpedance of the balanced 2.5 output.


----------



## Kermeli

Gave in and ordered. Using LCD-2C's.

should i get balanced cable?


----------



## ninetylol

Hey there,

How would you compare the Questyle CMA400i vs the RME ADI 2? Been reading heavenly reviews about both of them.


----------



## Pings

Kermeli said:


> Gave in and ordered. Using LCD-2C's.
> 
> should i get balanced cable?



Yes, I would for the extra power. I only have two planars the Aeon Flow Open and the HE4XX, the AFO is super easy to run, but my HE4XX could use the extra power of the balanced port, but it's not 100% needed if that makes sense.


----------



## Eylrik

Kermeli said:


> Gave in and ordered. Using LCD-2C's.
> 
> should i get balanced cable?



I did test the LCD2C both on balanced and unbalanced and I confirm balanced is better. Not 300% better but the extra power gives the LCD2C a palpable benefit. I would not spend too much $ on the cable though.


----------



## Pings

While idle does anyone else's LEDs switch back and forth between "Unlock" and "44.1/48"?


----------



## Eylrik

Pings said:


> While idle does anyone else's LEDs switch back and forth between "Unlock" and "44.1/48"?


I don't think so...that would be quite strange when not receiving any data.


----------



## bahaja

Pings said:


> While idle does anyone else's LEDs switch back and forth between "Unlock" and "44.1/48"?



In my experience with my PC as source, it will always stay at unlock if there is no sound coming out. Sometimes I notice it shuffles back and forth when using discord (because it depends on voice activation) but other than that it should stay at unlock


----------



## Pings

It ended up being my mic. I have an AT2020 with a Behringer Q502USB and it was the 400i was picking up sound and switching back and forth.


----------



## 148124 (May 16, 2018)

I still can't find what is the MAX output level on RCA (Vrms) when set to fixed level (for ADJ it is 4Vrms for RCA and 8Vrms for XLR max in preamp mode).

What is max output level for headphone amp in high gain mode for 4 pin XLR/SE ? (Vrms) I think the only way is to measure it by myself but I am too lazy :>

What is the output impedance of headamp for every output in LOW/STANDARD GAIN mode ?

Another important question to technical staff is whether WM8805 that takes care of spdif (coax&optical) works in recovered clock mode using PLL or stand alone crystal derived clock generation - hopefully it uses 2nd option to be independent of source signal quality and thus better incoming jitter suppression. All I can see through the glass is that there is some high quality oscillator next to the WM8805 chip but it says nothing except for that this is some low phase noise, probably NDK oscillator :> (perfectly near the chip, just as it should be placed, btw this whole PCB is like 1 MLN USD design, worth every single penny, so clean and beautiful with all kind of rules to design perfect PCB - how many layers does it have ? 4 or more ?).

update on PCB: I can see some label on PCB and it is: FR4 2L 1.0oz, so this is FR4 material, 2 layers (probably) & copper thickness of 35um (the higher value the better and the lower paths resistance on the PCB)

Would be great to have this kind of info in the user manual (technical specs section).


----------



## 148124 (May 16, 2018)

> While idle does anyone else's LEDs switch back and forth between "Unlock" and "44.1/48"?



I wrote about this kind of switching between unlock&44.1/48 when playing songs and using USB interface. It is like every 5 mins or so. But this must be some kind of bug I guess, because there is no single scratch, pop or crackling noise in audio playback when it occurs. If this LED matrix is controlled by 3rd party chip (this arm MCU on PCB) and not directly from dedicated hardware there is possibility that it has some firmware bug in early versions of cma400i.

I completely forgot about this minor issue since I am speechless how good this unit sounds. For the price this is real breakthrough in audio market and trust me - I heard a lot of audio equipment. I auditioned cma600i just next to cma400i and chose cma400i in a blink of an eye, this unit has some magic and soul when playing music, wasn't great fan of cma600i, I heard this kind of sound before and it is so so in my opinion, lacks emotional contact between listener and the performance for me.


----------



## Pings (May 16, 2018)

magicman said:


> What is max output level for headphone amp in high gain mode for 4 pin XLR/SE ?



What, wait there is a high gain mode? Don't you mean "Standard" or is high gain mode just using the balanced ports?



magicman said:


> I wrote about this kind of switching between unlock&44.1/48 when playing songs and using USB interface. It is like every 5 mins or so. But this must be some kind of bug I guess, because there is no single scratch, pop or crackling noise in audio playback when it occurs. If this LED matrix is controlled by 3rd party chip (this arm MCU on PCB) and not directly from dedicated hardware there is possibility that it has some firmware bug in early versions of cma400i.
> 
> I completely forgot about this minor issue since I am speechless how good this unit sounds. For the price this is real breakthrough in audio market and trust me - I heard a lot of audio equipment. I auditioned cma600i just next to cma400i and chose cma400i in a blink of an eye, this unit has some magic and soul when playing music, wasn't great fan of cma600i, I heard this kind of sound before and it is so so in my opinion, lacks emotional contact between listener and the performance for me.



Yeah, it ended up being my mic, and it would switch back and forth every few seconds. *Bahaja* mentioned something about "discord" and "voice activation" so I checked mic and it was that. Since I have a mixer I just turned my mic all the way down and it stopped. I just got mine Monday from Moon-Audio. Honestly, I haven't heard a lot of high-end audio equipment but with that said this blows away anything I have ever heard. From the reviews and posts I have been seeing the CMA 400i competes well above its MSRP. I am stepping up from the JDS Labs The Element which was good but not great. The 400i sounds better in every way. I almost can describe it as a beer and as it sounds full-bodied and so much more lifelike than I am used to. Have any pairing recommendations?


----------



## 148124 (Jul 6, 2018)

Of course I meant  "standard gain" as "high gain" because there are only 2 settings described as LOW & STANDARD, so STANDARD is high gain (about 2,5X, LOW is about 1,1X so this is like NO GAIN at all)

I was mainly looking for some nice dac+amp combo and have opportunity to audition pioneer u-05, some products from CHORD, AUNE S6 (because I listened to S16 in the past as a dac and that was superb sounding unit when using with some external headphone amp, but S6 is total mistake, too many cost cuts probably, I would pick X1S instead of it or X1S+X7S combo) and these units from questyle. I am using HD700 mainly for dynamic, aggressive classical recordings (especially with piano, cello, violins), fusion jazz, acoustic music, sometimes metal/gothic rock (with HIFIMAN HE-4). CMA400i wiped the floor in every possible aspect with all other units. And having balanced dac with balanced CURRENT MODE (patent pending) headphone in this price range is unbelievable. Not even mention about TRUE DSD (also patent) with NO conversion to PCM - once you configure it and give it try, there is no way back to other DSD->PCM units.

I am also surprised that to my ears there is no audible difference between balanced configuration and single ended here except for the power. They are both amazing and the amp is so powerful.

For HD700 with single ended output I can stay with LOW gain mode (even for classical recording where there is usually much lower average recording level to provide true headroom for dynamics peak) that brings lower noise floor and thus retrieving even more small details. Be careful with this amp - this is like one of the best I have heard in my life with big reserves of output power - its distortion level is so small that you can crank the volume really high and you have no idea it is already at very high level because of lack of distortion. In longer periods of time this can really damage your hearing, so be careful here because of SPL, not the distortion. Actually you want to push it louder and louder, because it is so polite and inviting when listening but never boring or without proper weight of sound, speed or textures - a bit like some old school class A amp with very simple implementation that bets on great power supply and small number of discrete elements with no feedback loops and with matched transistors and high bias current (to keep it _simple as possible_, _but not simpler)._

This DAC also sounds amazing with NUFORCE HA-200 external amp also - very euphonic, great depth with punch, black background and impressive dynamics. This DAC/AMP combo is truly high-end, remarkable stuff for crazy price, especially with some nice headphones. But the price is going high significantly. People are not stupid and when they find a bargain this kind of stuff solds out immediately.

One more thing that is great is you can use preamp to have 4Vrms @ RCA output which is very handy with amps like nuforce ha-200 that has only 2X voltage gain. It has possibility to put a lot of current into load but with gain only 2X it's not possible to use it as drive for some low sensitive planars like HE-4 (86,5db/mW). It can push up to 1W per channel but not with internal gain of 2X and red book line out level like 2Vrms. So having like up to 4Vrms is very handy here (in general nuforce headphone amps have low internal gain, but their sources have much higher output voltage like 3Vrms or higher and then it works fine, "as intended" :> but not with other units with standard output level to be able bring full headphone amp potential)


----------



## Kermeli

Pings said:


> Yes, I would for the extra power. I only have two planars the Aeon Flow Open and the HE4XX, the AFO is super easy to run, but my HE4XX could use the extra power of the balanced port, but it's not 100% needed if that makes sense.




Could you or anyone else link for balanced cable, i tried to look at ebay, but found only +100€ fancy cables, i want just something that will do the job. 

Thanks alot!


----------



## Pings (May 16, 2018)

Kermeli said:


> Could you or anyone else link for balanced cable, i tried to look at ebay, but found only +100€ fancy cables, i want just something that will do the job.



I just got one of their Premium sleeved braided cables

http://ursine.audio/

Here are some other options:

https://www.mimic-cables.com/collections/sleeved-cables/products/custom-headphone-cable

https://periaptcables.com/


----------



## ninetylol

When viewing the tech specs of the CMA400i i really do have some questions i hope you guys can answer:

1. the DAC Chip Single AKM AK4490 is a chip from 2014 which sells for 5$ and is also built in other "cheap" Dacs like the Schiit Fulla? I cant believe such a cheap! chip would be built in a 800$ device and would sound this good?!

2. The Power Output doesnt really look this high. Actually it sounds really low "410mW @32Ω（6.35mm headphone jack" This surely would limit most planar magnetic headphones. Since you guys all are telling me its a beast of an amplifier, whos right?

Cheers!


----------



## 148124 (May 16, 2018)

ninetylol said:


> When viewing the tech specs of the CMA400i i really do have some questions i hope you guys can answer:
> 
> 1. the DAC Chip Single AKM AK4490 is a chip from 2014 which sells for 5$ and is also built in other "cheap" Dacs like the Schiit Fulla? I cant believe such a cheap! chip would be built in a 800$ device and would sound this good?!
> 
> ...



Nice try trolling here or being ignorant that even can't read properly


For SE output you got all wrong here, 418mW is for 300 ohm (not for 32 ohm) and not for SE but for balanced

For planars you can have for low impedances about 1W per channel when using single ended output & about 4W per channel when using balanced output, if that's small amount of power for you need to build your own amp I guess but it will be useless (maybe except for HE-6 and akg k1000)

AK4490 is newest, amazing chip from Japan, even old Asahi Kasei chips like ak4396 when properly implemented can do the magic (not available nuforce icon hdp as a dac or audiobyte black dragon 2xak4396 dual mono, also in new onkyos - they sound perfect but it's not about the dac chip only), for me these are only delta-sigma dacs that are interesting next to new ESS dacs, but those are rather hybrid inside

I've been into electronics / designing digital systems and signal processing/measuring for years, a lot of things is important, especially power supply, noise rejection, EMC, a lot of tricks to properly design and separate digital sections when working on PCB project, great oscillators with low phase noise, reclocking input digital stream (by using fpga FIFO implementation for instance), input interfaces used to handle spdif/USB (great chip wm8805 here), avoiding ground loops, designing analog output stage just after the dac chip, not even to mention about class A, current drive headphone amps

Most important thing here is to listen by using your own ears, technology and measurements are one thing but the sound should be judged by your own and this unit has everything. Get your super power hungry headphones, set unit's gain to NORMAL on the back and use single ended output. If that's not enough use balanced - you will be shocked how powerful this thing is, then you go back here and tell us what was your experience so we can laugh out loud...


----------



## ninetylol (May 16, 2018)

magicman said:


> Nice try trolling here or being ignorant that even can't read properly
> 
> 
> For SE output you got all wrong here, 418mW is for 300 ohm (not for 32 ohm) and not for SE but for balanced
> ...


I am pretty noobish in this regard thats why im asking!

I got the power output from the official Questyle website and this looks correct though. And let me rephrase it, its not like its little to none power, but it may not be enough for some HPs and for 800$ you could ask for more. My T50RP3 is very power hungry :O Of course there is more than raw power specs.






Also the same with Dac Chip implementation. Still this looks like a 5$ DAC chip and it looks like its a 4 year old chip besides. Or is this not the right chip? https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/akm-semiconductor-inc/AK4490EQ/974-1060-1-ND/4918895

Again im just asking not trolling!


----------



## Pings (May 16, 2018)

ninetylol said:


> I got the power output from the official Questyle website and this looks correct though. And let me rephrase it, its not like its little to none power, but it may not be enough for some HPs and for 800$ you could ask for more. My T50RP3 is very power hungry :O Of course there is more than raw power specs.
> 
> Also the same with Dac Chip implementation. Still this looks like a 5$ DAC chip and it looks like its a 4 year old chip besides. Or is this not the right chip? https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/akm-semiconductor-inc/AK4490EQ/974-1060-1-ND/4918895
> 
> Again im just asking not trolling!



There is something up with the stated power output on Questyle's website it states max power via the balanced output is 1200mw at 32ohm while other retailers have it as 3920mw at 32ohm. I just checked the manual that came with my unit and it also states 3920mw at 32ohm. I could have sworn that the Questyle's website used to say 3920mw. So I'm not sure if this is a typo or they made a silent revision or something. With that said I am leaning towards typo because my CMA400i is from the 2nd batch and is 3 days old. This might be where some of the confusion that people are having when it comes to the CMA400i's power output.

As for the power and your cans, I can't remember if Zeos says something about the power but one of the cans he does his review with is the T60RP and he just gushes over the sound. Implementation is much more than just picking that DAC, and yeah that looks to be the DAC. But, you are not taking into account that it's a current mode amplifier, labor, R&D, other components, and whatever else I am forgetting. Go out and buy that chip and I dare you to make something that sounds as good as the CMA400i. Ok, let's say you do, now are you going to sell it for 100 bucks? Nope, you wouldn't even sell it for 500 bucks, and I don't think next to anyone would knowing what they have.

Since graphs and measurements are everything can we agree that the HE4XX and the HD800S are on the same level? Here are the measurements from InnerFidelity of the HE4XX vs the HD800S. The answer is no, no they are not on the same level or even similar sounding.


----------



## Azirius

For all the concerns about power, I have not had any issues at all. I have both the T50RP MK3 and T60RP, and have not had any problems pushing them to ear bleeding levels. Whatever implementation is going on inside the CMA400i, it's done bloody well! Clear sound, and plenty of power. I'm chuffed, as I received 15% off of the purchase price on an Easter Sale!


----------



## Pings (May 16, 2018)

I'm not going to watch Zeos' whole CMA400i review again but he did say the T60RP got loud at "9:30 on the dial" and didn't turn them up past that. Right after that he tries on the Fostex TH-X00 and says "again I'm at like 9:30". I hope that helps answer your question.


----------



## alphanumerix1

Lachlan gave the cma400i a mini review 

https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/8jzxsw/audeze_lcd2c_questyle_cma400i_impressions_in/


----------



## Pings (May 17, 2018)

I only have channel imbalance below the 1st notice, and although I don't have the CA Andromeda my AAWs hear no noise using the 2.5mm BAL. I'm wondering if Questyle fixed a few things after their stock ran out. It would explain their own back order of the CMA 400i. I guess it could also be a silicon lottery or digital lottery kind of thing too. 

Here are my AAW AXH CIEM Specs:

Frequency response: 18Hz-40000Hz
Sensitivity: 106.3 dB SPL @ 1mW
Impedance: 16 Ohm @ 1kHz
THD <= 0.5% @1kHz


----------



## Mkoll

I have a channel imbalance for the first notch or two. Doesn't bother me because I don't use IEMs with it: my lowest impedance/most sensitive cans are the TH-900 at 25 ohms and 100 dB sensitivity and I go past the imbalance for even soft-moderate listening. But I could see this being a problem to someone who does use IEMs in which case I suggest iFi IEMatch 2.5. Would be a bummer to have to spend more money on such an accessory, but it would fix the problem without degrading quality. I've used the IEMatch 3.5 and it does a great job.


----------



## 148124 (May 17, 2018)

Never look at the price of "of the shelf dac" itself, they are all cheap as fu*& because that was the reason of designing it as large scale integration circuits, maybe except for TOTL ESS chips (but still nothing, 40$ per chip in 1000$ unit for example, and still can sound like crap). Arcam D33 that uses WM8740 and its ridiculous price for the whole dac or sony last ES TOTL XA-5400ES uses BB1796 "of the shelf dac" costing about 2000$ - got it and it sounded great for classical, jazz and acoustic, also listened to a lot different units with this DAC on board and sounded like a complete crap, so please understand that. These small chips are very capable, the problem is how to achieve what they can offer, how to design analog part behind the dac (for instance whether to use current output instead of voltage, not using feedback loops, working in current domain, design perfect PCB that won't degrade the whole effort, prepare proper kind of local power supplies on the board, multi-stage with great noise rejection ratio etc). It's always all about KNOW HOW, about many other parts around and the implementation, years of research & development etc. Another thing is that it's really hard to find these days DACs in the shop, that really sound great, and that's why we are so happy here with cma400i even though it's not so cheap.

When you use 2,5mm balanced output please remember it's R-,R+,L+,L-.
4 pin XLR output using standard order: L+,L-,R+,R-.

Here is official questyle user manual (you need to wait a bit but it will load):

https://www.questyle.com/en/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/CMA400i-EN180117.pdf

From the official manual:

106mW@300Ω; 650mW@32Ω
(6.35mm headphone jack）

418mW@300Ω;1200mW@32Ω
(balanced headphone jack)

When set to LOW gain on the back of the unit by using switches, it is then like that:

"To enhance the reliability of CMA400i, Questyle designed a power-limited circuit used for low impedance, the output power is limited to:
410mW @32Ω（6.35mm headphone jack）
430mW @32Ω（balanced headphone jack)"

That's why you thought about 32 ohm and only 410mW for single ended output (this could be misleading, right)

But according to this manual it's not capable of 4W per channel as many dealers claimed and that was in many advertisements. It's "only" 1,2W per channel for 32 ohm which would make you deaf for most of headphones on the market

I would have to put 32 ohm 10W resistor to the output, set volume to max and measure the voltage on it, then for "purely resistive load" I could calculate the real power, would be even better to check it on the scope in the moment before signal clips having some 1kHz sinus recorded at 0dB.

But I think what we have in official user manual is right.


----------



## 148124

Mkoll said:


> I have a channel imbalance for the first notch or two. Doesn't bother me because I don't use IEMs with it: my lowest impedance/most sensitive cans are the TH-900 at 25 ohms and 100 dB sensitivity and I go past the imbalance for even soft-moderate listening. But I could see this being a problem to someone who does use IEMs in which case I suggest iFi IEMatch 2.5. Would be a bummer to have to spend more money on such an accessory, but it would fix the problem without degrading quality. I've used the IEMatch 3.5 and it does a great job.




Interesting because my unit has perfect channel balance from the 1st notch, never had amp with this kind of matching and analog potentiometer. But this might be lottery ; / In many amps it's great if the channel balance is @9 o'clock.

To add more about this state of the art design: no transients pops when turning ON/OFF with plugged headphones - all using nec relays, so headphones can stay connected safely all the time, some kind of perfect galvanic isolation of USB input - no signal degradation, no noises etc, pure black backround, no channel imbalance since 1st notch - never experienced that when using analog pots (not a problem when using dacts pots or BB digital pots), no ground loops when connecting to many other parts of your audio rig, which I encountered so many times in the past (not that I couldn't handle this my own way but still), very lightweight unit and relatively small unit - quite handy when taking it into your bag, variety of headphone outputs, dsd up to 256 with no PCM conversion and with separate route to the DAC chip directly

The technical crew put a lot of effort for details here + years of experience and did a great job that I can appreciate


----------



## Pings (May 17, 2018)

Forgive my ignorance but is the deal with current mods amplification and does it have benefits over a normal AMP?  I guess I should have learned this before I bought the CMA400i, but what the heck this thing is amazing. Oh crap, there are no pops when turning ON/OFF with plugged headphones.


----------



## 148124 (May 17, 2018)

Pings said:


> Forgive my ignorance but is the deal with current mods amplification and does it have benefits over a normal AMP?  I guess I should have learned this before I bought the CMA400i, but what the heck this thing is amazing. Oh crap, there are no pops when turning ON/OFF with plugged headphones.



Normally the headphones should be connected while the amp is up and running, with signal from the source on its input. And disconnect headphones from the amp before you turn off the amp to avoid damage of the drivers (and then power off the source as a last one). But this is senseless for me because imagine now sudden cut off of the electricity in your house ... You are not that fast  And you don't have magic orb to predict it. If the amplitude is high enough and there are fragile drivers in your headphones, you may fry them (just like in first batches of schiit asgard - you can see it even on youtube). So not using relays is being fuc(*&^% ignorant for me and this kind of products should never reach final customers.

Good design always uses some relays (NEC here, you can also find some nice TAKAMISAWA in many good audio equipment - for instance in xa5400es) that protect your headpones from power on/power off transients.

As for current mode amp - yes it is, this was used previously only by giants for enormous price like WADIA, KRELL, Mark Levinson etc This is patented and not in 90% audio stuff. The benefits are NO TIMD, extremely low harmonic distortion, extremely wide bandwidth, from my experience punchy, speedy sound with enourmous power and no hint of distortion when listening to this kind of amps.


----------



## Pings (May 17, 2018)

magicman said:


> From the official manual:
> 
> 106mW@300Ω; 650mW@32Ω
> (6.35mm headphone jack）
> ...



There must be a typo somewhere here is what my manual says. Keep in mind my CMA400i comes from the 2nd batch after Questyle ran out of stock. That's really cool there is no pop even when plugging in headphones while audio is playing. My last did DAC did not do that. The more I find out the more I like it. I live in the middle of nowhere and don't get much of a chance to hear something before buying it, so I took another leap of faith with the CMA400i and boy did get this one right. Honestly though, I don't know much about the ins and outs of this DAC. But, keep dropping knowledge it is much appreciated.


----------



## 148124 (May 17, 2018)

Pings said:


> There must be a typo somewhere here is what my manual says. Keep in mind my CMA400i comes from the 2nd batch after Questyle ran out of stock. That's really cool there is no pop even when plugging in headphones while audio is playing. My last did DAC did not do that. The more I find out the more I like it. I live in the middle of nowhere and don't get much of a chance to hear something before buying it, so I took another leap of faith with the CMA400i and boy did get this one right. Honestly though, I don't know much about the ins and outs of this DAC. But, keep dropping knowledge it is much appreciated.



I got the same manual with my unit, that's why I was talking about 4W from the beginning. The question is whether the typo is in the manual on their site or with printed manuals inside of the boxes 

I just really like to have something worth the price. These days there is a lot of crap stuff on the market, a lot of sponsored reviews/reviewers etc. This is like audio mob. That's why you should never listen what people say on the forums (including my subjective opinions regarding how it sounds  ) or read sponsored reviews. For fu*& sake, just go to your local dealer with your music, your favourite headphones and test like 5 or 10 different units (dac+amp combos). You will know when you find something that is worth the price. Never buy something only based by somebody's personal opinion or review. Trust only your own ears, go to concerts, listen to real instruments - no matter if it's classical, jazz etc. Would be great if it's not processed like amps, ADC during recording etc - small chambers are the best, you don't have to amplify the signal artificially. Try to listen how they sound in real life. If you had chance in the past to play on some instruments - that's even better - you know what it's about and you can easily tell the difference what sounds right and what doesn't.


----------



## Pings (May 17, 2018)

magicman said:


> I got the same manual with my unit, that's why I was talking about 4W from the beginning. The question is whether the typo is in the manual on their site or with printed manuals inside of the boxes



So I take it you think it's the manuals that have the typo? I could have sworn it was on Questyle's website but when I looked when you 1st posted about it the "4W" but that spec was not there.


----------



## 148124

Pings said:


> So I take it you think it's the manuals that have the typo? I could have sworn it was on Questyle's website but when I looked when you 1st posted about it the "4W" spec was not there.



I have no idea but it is too powerful to tell just by listening, even for my HE-4 which normally needs a lot of power to make the drivers sing. Are some guys from questyle in this thread to clarify this ?


----------



## Pings (May 17, 2018)

magicman said:


> I just really like to have something worth the price. These days there is a lot of crap stuff on the market, a lot of sponsored reviews/reviewers etc. This is like audio mob. That's why you should never listen what people say on the forums (including my subjective opinions regarding how it sounds  ), don't read sponsored reviews, for fu*& sake, just go to your local dealer with your music, your favourite headphones and test like 5 or 10 different units (dac+amp combos). You will know when you find something that is worth the price. Never buy something only based by somebody's personal opinion or review. Trust only your own ears, go to concerts, listen to real instruments - no matter if it's classical, jazz etc. Would be great if it's not processed like amps, ADC during recording etc - small chambers are the best, you don't have to amplify the signal artificially. Try to listen how they sound in real life. If you had chance in the past to play on some instruments - that's even better - you know what it's about and you can easily tell the difference what sounds right and what doesn't.



100%, I have ZERO buyers remorse with the CMA400i. I honestly think it is worth every penny and it competes with other DACs well above its MSRP. The closest place I know of to listen to headphones is like 3-4 hours away at least. The closest major city I live by is Sacramento and I they don't have any places I know of that have high-end headphones to listen to. I Googled it and came up with nothing. I guess I need to go to a CamJam or a Meet-Up one of these days. I am looking for a high-end pair of cans to pair them with my CMA400i and that is something I would like hear before buying. But, like I said that isn't really an option.


----------



## alphanumerix1

Anyone tried emailing them to clarify the power output? Or do they not Reply.


----------



## 148124 (May 17, 2018)

These are some of the songs where you can turn the volume of your CMA up, average level of these recording is small (you can even see this is 'statistics for nerds' in content loaudness meter, so there is no dynamic compression, dynamics are impressive here when you have amp that has very low distortion level on high volume


what a speed, control and slam, this has to be listened loud




listen how this song speeds up into madness, so perfect




broken string, lol, piano is such wonderful instrument even for playing metal, especially when properly using those lower octaves ;]














what a realism and impact, harmonics of the piano and textures of cello, small details are stunning here like breathing or touching the strings


----------



## ninetylol

I just ordered my Questyle CMA400i and hope it will get here soon. Sadly i just Sold my LCD-2 Classic, which i really would have lied to Listen to on this. Actually i just came to know about the CMA400i from the Lcd-2 C thread.


----------



## Pings (May 17, 2018)

alphanumerix1 said:


> Anyone tried emailing them to clarify the power output? Or do they not Reply.



Because you asked. We will see I just emailed them.



magicman said:


> These are some of the songs where you can turn the volume of your CMA up, average level of these recording is small (you can even see this is 'statistics for nerds' in content loaudness meter, so there is no dynamic compression, dynamics are impressive here when you have amp that has very low distortion level on high volume



I'll have to check those out. What cans are using with your DAC?



ninetylol said:


> I just ordered my Questyle CMA400i and hope it will get here soon. Sadly i just Sold my LCD-2 Classic, which i really would have lied to Listen to on this. Actually i just came to know about the CMA400i from the Lcd-2 C thread.



Nice, welcome to the club. Where did you order it from? Yeah, a few people were saying that was a good pair too.


----------



## ninetylol

I ordered it from Projekt Akustik which is a well known audioshop here in Germany. Really dont know if ill get a New charge or Old through, seems like there are newer ones from the last comments


----------



## Mkoll

Pings said:


> 100%, I have ZERO buyers remorse with the CMA400i. I honestly think it is worth every penny and it competes with other DACs well above its MSRP. The closest place I know of to listen to headphones is like 3-4 hours away at least. The closest major city I live by is Sacramento and I they don't have any places I know of that have high-end headphones to listen to. I Googled it and came up with nothing. I guess I need to go to a CamJam or a Meet-Up one of these days. I am looking for a high-end pair of cans to pair them with my CMA400i and that is something I would like hear before buying. But, like I said that isn't really an option.


If you're 3-4 from Sac then you're around ~5-6 to SF. You can check out AudioVision SF. I've never been there myself but they have a decent variety of high end headphones and I'm sure you could arrange some listening sessions. You could also take advantage of online retailers' return policies to test things. 

I can definitely vouch for the Aeon Closed and would suggest it for your list of things to try. But as musicman said, trust your ears. Everyone's sound signature preference is different and can change for different scenarios so the only way to know is listen for yourself. For example, I love the TH-900 for EDM and electronic music, but it is too V-shaped for most vocal music and movies and harsh with poorly mastered recordings so I reach for different headphones in that case. Again, that's just my taste.


----------



## 148124

Pings said:


> I'll have to check those out. What cans are using with your DAC?



Sennheiser HD700 but I also have Hifiman HE-4.

I am still missing sound signature of my very old, beloved HD600 - think I am gonna buy them soon ;] I started my audio journey with these in 90', they can't do some things but to me, HD600 were one of the most natural, effortless sounding headphones ever. With natural soundstage and very balanced / neutral signature. They can scale up nicely with great gear too. Anybody tried HD600 with cma400i ?


----------



## Eylrik

magicman said:


> Sennheiser HD700 but I also have Hifiman HE-4.
> 
> I am still missing sound signature of my very old, beloved HD600 - think I am gonna buy them soon ;] I started my audio journey with these in 90', they can't do some things but to me, HD600 were one of the most natural, effortless sounding headphones ever. With natural soundstage and very balanced / neutral signature. They can scale up nicely with great gear too. Anybody tried HD600 with cma400i ?


Yes, I have tried for a couple hours the 600, 6xx and 660 on the CMA400i and they all sounded splendid. All of them got magnified with that amp, without losing their inherent caracteristics. However, the improvement (to my ears at least) was best with 600 and 6xx. And tested only with single-ended cable.


----------



## 148124 (May 17, 2018)

Eylrik said:


> Yes, I have tried for a couple hours the 600, 6xx and 660 on the CMA400i and they all sounded splendid. All of them got magnified with that amp, without losing their inherent caracteristics. However, the improvement (to my ears at least) was best with 600 and 6xx. And tested only with single-ended cable.



Just like I thought, this should be amazing combo. HD600 should benefit the most from cma400i, since they are very balanced and can show a lot when driven properly in nice headphone rig. Single ended should do the job but in STANDARD gain I guess since they have 300ohm and only about 97dB of sensitivity - that's because of using very light weight aluminum coils (but it reduces the inertia).


----------



## Mkoll

I also find the HD 600 an excellent pairing with the Questyle. Using balanced cable and has tons of power and control.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

IIRC doesn't Questyle say that while the actual output wattage is lower, the design of the circuitry makes it end up being more powerful at the phones themselves?


----------



## 148124 (May 17, 2018)

Mkoll said:


> I also find the HD 600 an excellent pairing with the Questyle. Using balanced cable and has tons of power and control.



Damn, keep on posting like that and I will end up buying them in a couple of days, which is not so great at the moment (unemployed  ). But as my friend says - life is too short for listening music on crappy headphones.

Interesting lecture how these Current Mode Amplifiers were invented and when:

http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/questyle-cma800r-headphone-amplifier/

"Essentially, current mode acts as it sounds like it acts: the signal is amplified by modulating the current rather than the voltage. Current and voltage are not exactly strange bedfellows, their relationship is forged in Ohm’s law, and the resultant current mode amplifier creates an inherently low distortion and wide bandwidth design. Current mode is a very common amp design in high-speed communications and video processing. The CMA800R features an additional voltage-controlled current source and a current amplifier in front of a more traditional Class A output stage, but creating those two amplifier stages requires a low-impedance negative feedback circuit that reacts a couple of orders of magnitude faster than conventional voltage mode amp designs. In addition, the amplifier’s slew rate achieves a linear increase as input signal amplitude increases, in direct proportion to the input signal amplitude. When receiving a high amplitude signal, a current mode’s amplifier’s slew rate is much faster than traditional voltage mode devices, eliminating intermodulation distortion and ensuring a high amplitude signal, with an extremely wide linear bandwidth and an almost distortion free realistic playback.

The other big advantage here for Questyle is Wang is not simply an electronics designer, but a keen listener, and spent four years, 22 model iterations, and eight complete back-to-the-drawing-board circuit redesigns in order to make a circuit that is notionally a world-beater, into something that sounds a true world-beater, too. Having developed the CMA800R circuit, Wang Fengshuo then stacked the amp full of some of the best components you can get (Nichicon and WIMA capacitors, mil-spec DALE resistors, Shottky rectifiers, and a custom Piltron toroidal transformer), designed into an elegant, all-business milled aluminium chassis, and handed the manufacture over to electronics experts Foxconn. Well, if it’s good enough for Apple…

The CMA800R is a phenomenally dynamic amplifier, too. In a way, it sounds ‘free’ in the way some of the best single-ended triode amps can sound with efficient loudspeakers, but without the lush midrange and lack of high-frequency extension. It’s extraordinarily detailed and transparent, too, and there’s one last feather in its cap: the other part of the name – that ‘800’ part comes from the fact the amplifier was designed as a result of Wang listening to the Sennheiser HD800 and thinking it was a great headphone in search of an amplifier. If you own a pair of HD800, this is your amplifier. Stop looking – this is it! And if you don’t own a pair of HD800, but something in the same vein, this is probably your amplifier too! In fact, the only limitation to the CMA800R is that some of the more difficult headphone loads would need more amplifier lifting power to drive them. Like, maybe, a second CMA800R…"


----------



## Pings

I didn't like the HD6XX with my JDS Labs The Element and I have grown to appreciate the HD6XX with my CMA400i. Last night I was mostly running my HD6XX which I never do. I bought them and tried them out but they just sat until I got my CMA400i.


----------



## ld100

Mkoll said:


> I also find the HD 600 an excellent pairing with the Questyle. Using balanced cable and has tons of power and control.



I am playing with my new 400i and so far I prefer Audeze pairing over my HD650s... Either HD650 is just not up to the job for 400i or there is a better coherence with Audezes...


----------



## ninetylol

Mine got shipped today, really hyped! Anyone tried the CMA400i with the Aeon Flow open or closed?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ninetylol said:


> Mine got shipped today, really hyped! Anyone tried the CMA400i with the Aeon Flow open or closed?



I have! Hell of a pairing. You'll love it.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ld100 said:


> I am playing with my new 400i and so far I prefer Audeze pairing over my HD650s... Either HD650 is just not up to the job for 400i or there is a better coherence with Audezes...



I mean... no offense to the HD650 but Audeze's entire line is just well above them. A $350 headphone, no matter how well-respected, is not gonna hang with a $700 one most of the time.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

ninetylol said:


> Mine got shipped today, really hyped! Anyone tried the CMA400i with the Aeon Flow open or closed?



Yep, pairs really well!


----------



## 148124

SomeGuyDude said:


> I mean... no offense to the HD650 but Audeze's entire line is just well above them. A $350 headphone, no matter how well-respected, is not gonna hang with a $700 one most of the time.



It's not about the price difference and overall performance. Sometimes it's about something unique in sound signature that still attracts you after many years  For some genres you just want them to be in your headphones collection.


----------



## phthora

magicman said:


> It's not about the price difference and overall performance. Sometimes it's about something unique in sound signature that still attracts you after many years  For some genres you just want them to be in your headphones collection.



I can understand that. Also, in a lot of ways, the HD650 is the ultimate reference headphone, as it is easy to find reviews of just about any other headphone that compare that one to the HD650. It's like a common language or a touchstone that makes it a lot easier to communicate about the sound of other equipment. There really isn't anything else as persistent and widely known as the HD650, and I doubt anything will ever have that sort of ubiquity again. For that alone, it's worth having in one's collection.


----------



## 148124 (May 18, 2018)

phthora said:


> I can understand that. Also, in a lot of ways, the HD650 is the ultimate reference headphone, as it is easy to find reviews of just about any other headphone that compare that one to the HD650. It's like a common language or a touchstone that makes it a lot easier to communicate about the sound of other equipment. There really isn't anything else as persistent and widely known as the HD650, and I doubt anything will ever have that sort of ubiquity again. For that alone, it's worth having in one's collection.



100% 

I just really LOVE when someone is saying about superiority because of the price. This is very silly and immature from my point of view after many years of audio experience. I have heard so many times expensive stuff, which sounded like a crap. If he doesn't find 650 interesting - that's OK with me, I hate LCD2 and wouldn't pay for them even half a price. And that says nothing about which one is better. Everything is subjective. Objectivity doesn't exist. Don't speak in word of everyone because that's just your personal opinion that they are well above them.


----------



## phthora

magicman said:


> 100%
> 
> I just really LOVE when someone is saying about superiority because of the price. This is very silly and immature from my point of view after many years of audio experience. I have heard so many times expensive stuff, which sounded like a crap. If he doesn't find 650 interesting - that's OK with me, I hate LCD2 and wouldn't pay for them even half a price. And that says nothing about which one is better. Everything is subjective. Objectivity doesn't exist. Don't speak in word of everyone because that's just your personal opinion that they are well above them.



I absolutely agree with SomeGuyDude that the LCD line is better than the HD650, but that's just my opinion and I don't think the 650's are bad or anything. I'm a sucker for a good planar though, and the LCDs are damn good planars.

But, there are a lot of reasons a price is where it is. Ideally, sound quality and build quality would be the only two considerations, but they are not. R&D costs, marketing, manufacturer control over street price, consumer interest, production status, critical reception, and a hundred other things affect the price. It's easy to point out headphones that hit way above their price the HD6XX, for example, and many that in no way live up to the price charged. Fill in the blank on that one. Comparable prices only mean that the sellers of the headphone think it will be competitive in the market at that price. And, of course, they could be right or wrong about that.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

magicman said:


> 100%
> 
> I just really LOVE when someone is saying about superiority because of the price. This is very silly and immature from my point of view after many years of audio experience. I have heard so many times expensive stuff, which sounded like a crap. If he doesn't find 650 interesting - that's OK with me, I hate LCD2 and wouldn't pay for them even half a price. And that says nothing about which one is better. Everything is subjective. Objectivity doesn't exist. Don't speak in word of everyone because that's just your personal opinion that they are well above them.



Personally I love when people get all pissy and passive aggressive.

Oh hey what's this on my headphone stand next to my Audeze? Oh yeah, my HD650. Sorry I'm such a hater that I always keep a pair in my collection.


----------



## phthora

SomeGuyDude said:


> Personally I love when people get all pissy and passive aggressive.
> 
> Oh hey what's this on my headphone stand next to my Audeze? Oh yeah, my HD650. Sorry I'm such a hater that I always keep a pair in my collection.



Next to an LCD-3? That's saying something.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

phthora said:


> Next to an LCD-3? That's saying something.



Like others have said, it's a good reference headphone. Besides, it's low cost so I don't see the need to get rid of it. It's not often I use 'em, but I like having it for when the mood strikes.

I tend to game with them more than anything, since the light weight and nice clamp holds them to my head better than the Audeze so I can move around and not worry about anything.


----------



## Pings (May 18, 2018)

magicman said:


> "Essentially, current mode acts as it sounds like it acts: the signal is amplified by modulating the current rather than the voltage. Current and voltage are not exactly strange bedfellows, their relationship is forged in Ohm’s law, and the resultant current mode amplifier creates an inherently low distortion and wide bandwidth design. Current mode is a very common amp design in high-speed communications and video processing. The CMA800R features an additional voltage-controlled current source and a current amplifier in front of a more traditional Class A output stage, but creating those two amplifier stages requires a low-impedance negative feedback circuit that reacts a couple of orders of magnitude faster than conventional voltage mode amp designs. In addition, the amplifier’s slew rate achieves a linear increase as input signal amplitude increases, in direct proportion to the input signal amplitude. When receiving a high amplitude signal, a current mode’s amplifier’s slew rate is much faster than traditional voltage mode devices, eliminating intermodulation distortion and ensuring a high amplitude signal, with an extremely wide linear bandwidth and an almost distortion free realistic playback.



That's a better explanation and easier to understand. As an electrician and an HVAC tech, my understanding of electricity is more than most. But, I was still having problems wrapping my head around it until reading this.




ld100 said:


> I am playing with my new 400i and so far I prefer Audeze pairing over my HD650s... Either HD650 is just not up to the job for 400i or there is a better coherence with Audezes...




I have never been a fan of the HD650 because I feel that it is plagued with the Sennheiser Veil and a lack of good imaging. I don't agree with your 2nd part. I do have to say since I have got my CMA400i I have been spending more time with them as the HD650 scales so well with the CMA400i.




ninetylol said:


> Mine got shipped today, really hyped! Anyone tried the CMA400i with the Aeon Flow open or closed?



Yes, the AFO and it is the best paring I have. With that said the AFO doesn't scale that well, but that's because they sound amazing on next to everything.

Anyone else also rocking the clear top?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I've been so damn tempted to try the clear top, but I'd also really like the vertical stand...


----------



## Eylrik

SomeGuyDude said:


> I've been so damn tempted to try the clear top, but I'd also really like the vertical stand...


I've just ordered both...can't resist the look!


----------



## ld100 (May 18, 2018)

SomeGuyDude said:


> I've been so damn tempted to try the clear top, but I'd also really like the vertical stand...



I got the stand. A warning about the stand. I was hoping ti save space and i liked how it looks on the stand but the wires stick out on the back of the unit quite far and that does not look that great from the back. So if you are not putting it next to a wall you might want to skip the base.


----------



## ld100

SomeGuyDude said:


> I mean... no offense to the HD650 but Audeze's entire line is just well above them. A $350 headphone, no matter how well-respected, is not gonna hang with a $700 one most of the time.



400i somehow exaggerates HD650 shortcomings. Do not notice it on my other dac-amp.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ld100 said:


> 400i somehow exaggerates HD650 shortcomings. Do not notice it on my other dac-amp.



What shortcomings are those, if you don't mind my asking?

Also, it keeps throwing me for a look that 400i means the CMA-400i here and not the HE-400i.


----------



## ld100

SomeGuyDude said:


> What shortcomings are those, if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> Also, it keeps throwing me for a look that 400i means the CMA-400i here and not the HE-400i.



CMA-400i . Sorry 

Don't get me wrong I love HD650. But with my new CMA-400i somehow I hear things that bother me. Audeze seems very enjoyable. Let me listen for a couple more days and I will try to describe what I don't like about CMA-400i + HD650 combo.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ld100 said:


> CMA-400i . Sorry
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love HD650. But with my new CMA-400i somehow I hear things that bother me. Audeze seems very enjoyable. Let me listen for a couple more days and I will try to describe what I don't like about CMA-400i + HD650 combo.



I'm not criticizing, my man! Just wondering what aspects of the HD-650 you'd call shortcomings that the 400i exacerbates. I admit that a lot of what others dislike about the 650 are why I prefer them to, say, the 600.


----------



## Mkoll

ld100 said:


> I got the stand. A warning about the stand. I was hoping ti save space and i liked how it looks on the stand but the wires stick out on the back of the unit quite far and that does not look that great from the back. So if you are not putting it next to a wall you might want to skip the base.


Another downside with the stand is that if you have speakers on your desk behind the stand, you might get some unwanted reflections. For that reason, I've dispensed with using the stand. Fortunately, the CMA400i has a compact desktop footprint even lying flat.


----------



## Pings

ld100 said:


> 400i somehow exaggerates HD650 shortcomings. Do not notice it on my other dac-amp.



I never really understood the over the top love for the HD650s, I prefer the HD600 and I like the HD660S the best out of the whole series. To each their own I guess and we all hear sound differently. To me, the HD650s are lacking in the upper end for my tastes and have they don't have good imaging. With that said I don't think the CMA400i exaggerates the HD650's shortcomings, It just doesn't get rid of them, and maybe to your ears your last DAC did. What DAC/AMP was that BTW? BUT! I have to say I think mine sounds better with my CMA400i then they did with my JDS Labs The Element and it's noticeable.  



SomeGuyDude said:


> Also, it keeps throwing me for a look that 400i means the CMA-400i here and not the HE-400i.



LOL, I have edited my comments from 400i to CMA400i for this very reason.


----------



## ld100

Pings said:


> I never really understood the over the top love for the HD650s, I prefer the HD600 and I like the HD660S the best out of the whole series. To each their own I guess and we all hear sound differently. To me, the HD650s are lacking in the upper end for my tastes and have they don't have good imaging. With that said I don't think the CMA400i exaggerates the HD650's shortcomings, It just doesn't get rid of them, and maybe to your ears your last DAC did. What DAC/AMP was that BTW? BUT! I have to say I think mine sounds better with my CMA400i then they did with my JDS Labs The Element and it's noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I have edited my comments from 400i to CMA400i for this very reason.



I am comparing to Audio GD and DragonFly...


----------



## iamjaymo

ld100 said:


> I am comparing to Audio GD and DragonFly...



Which Audio-GD amp would that be?


----------



## ld100

iamjaymo said:


> Which Audio-GD amp would that be?



NFB-11


----------



## Pings

ld100 said:


> I am comparing to Audio GD and DragonFly...



What? My 1st DAC was the Black DragonFly. Are we talking about the same DAC here? You sure you have the CMA400i? The DragonFly does NOT at all compare or fix any of the problems of the HD650 at all.


----------



## ld100

Pings said:


> What? My 1st DAC was the Black DragonFly. Are we talking about the same DAC here? You sure you have the CMA400i? The DragonFly does NOT at all compare or fix any of the problems of the HD650 at all.



I use Dragonfly on the go. Of course there is absolutely no reason to compare CMA400i to Dragonfly. Audio Gd has a slightly different sound signature. CMA400i maybe sounds a bit brighter or detailed. I need few more days to process that for myself... That probably makes HD650 more revealing and less pleasant for me.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

if anything, Dragonfly + HD650 sounds a bit... dry and unengaging to my ears. Hm.


----------



## Pings (May 19, 2018)

SomeGuyDude said:


> if anything, Dragonfly + HD650 sounds a bit... dry and unengaging to my ears. Hm.



Right? Something is not adding up. I willing to give the dude the benefit of the doubt for now, but I dunno.


----------



## ld100

Pings said:


> Right? Something is not adding up. I willing to give the dude the benefit of the doubt for now, but I dunno.



I am not sure how you got to thinking that i compare 400i with Dragonfly... Or even use HD650 with Dragonfly.


----------



## ld100

SomeGuyDude said:


> if anything, Dragonfly + HD650 sounds a bit... dry and unengaging to my ears. Hm.



Dragonfly does noy have enough juice to push HD650... I never said I compare 400i to Dragonfly.


----------



## Pings (May 19, 2018)

ld100 said:


> Dragonfly does noy have enough juice to push HD650... I never said I compare 400i to Dragonfly.



Yes, yes, you did and even used the word the "comparing". Literally, it was one of the two DACs you answered the question with. I asked what DAC you used before that doesn't exaggerate the HD650's shortcomings. This is what you said:



ld100 said:


> I am comparing to Audio GD and DragonFly...



So yeah, things aren't exactly adding up, but again I will give you the benefit of the doubt. Maybe you didn't understand the question or maybe you didn't answer it in the best way.


----------



## ld100 (May 20, 2018)

Pings said:


> Yes, yes, you did and even used the word the "comparing". Literally, it was one of the two DACs you answered the question with. I asked what DAC you used before that doesn't exaggerate the HD650's shortcomings. This is what you said:
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, things aren't exactly adding up, but again I will give you the benefit of the doubt. Maybe you didn't understand the question or maybe you didn't answer it in the best way.



I probably used a wrong word. I meant Audio GD of course. My main DACs before getting 400i were Audio GD and Dragonfly. But Dragonfly is for on the go listening for iPhone with earbuds and IEMs. Certainly not for DH650. Sorry if it was confusing.


----------



## Eylrik

Ah, peace has returned! 
Now back to CMA400i, anyone has tried using it in combination with a different dac ?


----------



## Mkoll

Eylrik said:


> Ah, peace has returned!
> Now back to CMA400i, anyone has tried using it in combination with a different dac ?


Unfortunately, it can't be used with another DAC because it doesn't have any analog inputs.


----------



## xenithon

Eylrik said:


> Now back to CMA400i, anyone has tried using it in combination with a different dac ?


 
Unfortunately one cannot. It has no analog inputs. That’s one of the limitations of it against its older sibling, the CMA600i, which has analog inputs so you can use it solely as an amp.


----------



## Pings (May 20, 2018)

No, but I have played with the CMA400i's DAC with my brother's Schiit Valhalla 2 and it was OK. Didn't spend too much time with it but it didn't sound better than his Modi 2.

I also just pulled the trigger on the HD660S. Has anyone heard the CMA400i with the HD660S? Now to sell my HD6XX...



xenithon said:


> Unfortunately one cannot. It has no analog inputs. That’s one of the limitations of it against its older sibling, the CMA600i, which has analog inputs so you can use it solely as an amp.



Forgive me for my ignorance but couldn't the CAM400i use a DAC with Digital Outs?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I do believe at least one person here is using a Mojo with theirs, so... yeah.


----------



## Mkoll

Pings said:


> Forgive me for my ignorance but couldn't the CAM400i use a DAC with Digital Outs?


The only digital out on the CMA400i is the SPDIF output. It's true that that could output a digital signal to another DAC. So you could do something like PC USB out -> Questyle USB in -> Questyle SPDIF out -> other DAC SPDIF in. But using it like this just makes it into a really expensive USB to SPDIF converter...


----------



## Eylrik

Mkoll said:


> The only digital out on the CMA400i is the SPDIF output. It's true that that could output a digital signal to another DAC. So you could do something like PC USB out -> Questyle USB in -> Questyle SPDIF out -> other DAC SPDIF in. But using it like this just makes it into a really expensive USB to SPDIF converter...


Maybe he meant digital outs from another dac to cma400i's digital inputs..?


----------



## Mkoll

Eylrik said:


> Maybe he meant digital outs from another dac to cma400i's digital inputs..?


Maybe...in that case the other DAC's DAC functionality would not be used and you would still be using the CMA400i's DAC...


----------



## 148124 (Jul 5, 2018)

Pings said:


> Anyone else also rocking the clear top?



I was. But since there is almost non EMI shield with this plastic cover, I put back my CNC metal cover to protect the whole circuit inside and to get 100% of performance from the device. In the night, red light from LEDs on PCB was also too strong for my eyes.

Second benefit of having standard cover mounted is better heat spreading from the board (plastic works more like thermal insulation than the radiator) - it is only fancy during some audio shows but after a while on your desk, it is just boring and annoying.


----------



## Paulo Abreu

magicman said:


> I was. But since there is almost non EMI shield with this plastic cover, I put back my CNC metal cover to protect the whole circuit inside and to get 100% of performance from the device. In the night, red light from LEDs on PCB was also too strong for my eyes. Second benefit of having standard cover mounted is better heat spreading from the board (plastic works more like thermal insulation than the radiator) - it is only fancy during some audio shows but after a while on your desk, it is just boring and annoying.



I have to agree - althought heat dissipation doesn't seem to be a problem at least in low gain, didn't spot EMI interference either, but ... leds are too strong and after a while it is "boring and annoying" ... IMHO ...


----------



## 148124

Waiting for the reply from questyle, regarding firmware update possibility to remove this input switching bug.


----------



## Azirius

magicman said:


> Waiting for the reply from questyle, regarding firmware update possibility to remove this input switching bug.


Is this where it goes quiet on the Optical Input now and again? I find that whenever there might be USB activity it ‘confuses’ the CMA400i, regardless of what the activity is. 
I simply unplugged my USB cable from my MacBook and whilst it didn’t change the input source, it actually lowered the volume of the optical source. It’s actually becoming more and more annoying, especially as I love the unit otherwise. Sometimes I’ll be listening to my speakers and it’ll kill the volume, meaning I’ll have to leave my bed and turn the unit on and off. I’d be most appreciative if this can be sorted.


----------



## 148124

Azirius said:


> Is this where it goes quiet on the Optical Input now and again? I find that whenever there might be USB activity it ‘confuses’ the CMA400i, regardless of what the activity is.
> I simply unplugged my USB cable from my MacBook and whilst it didn’t change the input source, it actually lowered the volume of the optical source. It’s actually becoming more and more annoying, especially as I love the unit otherwise. Sometimes I’ll be listening to my speakers and it’ll kill the volume, meaning I’ll have to leave my bed and turn the unit on and off. I’d be most appreciative if this can be sorted.



Yep, a few posts earlier I wrote exactly the same, when you are using optical and suddenly unplug unused USB cable, it will be muted completely - I could understand that but it is unacceptable to not being able to go back to optical after switching like optical->usb->optical - no sound, you have to perform power cycling to be able to listen to music again ; /


----------



## Azirius

magicman said:


> Yep, a few posts earlier I wrote exactly the same, when you are using optical and suddenly unplug unused USB cable, it will be muted completely - I could understand that but it is unacceptable to not being able to go back to optical after switching like optical->usb->optical - no sound, you have to perform power cycling to be able to listen to music again ; /


Indeed, having to do a full power cycle is unnecessary and irritating. It can appear to happen at any time it detects 'movement' from the USB source. Not sure if it's limited to just USB and Optical, I have not tried it with the Coaxial inputs. This is, to me, the only real downside of the unit. 
Another query, though. How would one update the firmware on the unit, supposing it's even an option?


----------



## Mkoll

I regularly switch from coax to optical and back and have had no sound issues.


----------



## 148124 (May 21, 2018)

Azirius said:


> Another query, though. How would one update the firmware on the unit, supposing it's even an option?



Hopefully through USB input and some kind of PC application that would establish connection, put it in programming mode and send new firmware to the chip. If that is not possible, only way would be to use this ISP on the board (in system programming, not sure if it's there to program XMOS chip or STM32F103). There is some connector for programming/debugging like 2x5pins. Unfortunately this would require external programmer and specific plug, so I guess only service would be able to take care of this.


----------



## Eylrik

I have just tried the Audioquest Carbon usb cable with the CMA400i for a couple hours, A/B tested with a regular stock usb cable and...
Without a doubt there is a very slight improvement with my lcd2c.
It is definitely not mind-blowing, but noticeable quite quickly though, with a bit more micro-details and clarity, a tad more impact and, which was quite surprising to me, some additional "reverb". I feel all these very light changes are more visible with hi-res tracks.
To be continued...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

...an improvement from... a USB cable.

...

...aight then.


----------



## Eylrik

SomeGuyDude said:


> ...an improvement from... a USB cable.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...aight then.


Yeah I know...and I belong to the scepticals as well.
My point was not to start that kind of endless discussion here again, but only to give my candid impressions specifically with the CMA400i, whether people believe or not in the cable voodoo.
I respect both sides!


----------



## 148124 (May 22, 2018)

If you want to have your equipment measured by professionals and on professional audio analyzers to really see what is worth (I mean measurement  ), you can check out this thread:

https://audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/we-measure-audio-equipment-for-free.1995/

For example, for a long time there was no hint of real measurement of audio-gd stuff until this guys took care of it. The results for TOTL was epic, but it was obvious for me when there is no feedback design:

https://audiosciencereview.com/foru...d-nfb-27-38-dac-and-headphone-amplifier.2486/

This is the equipment and test procedure that are used:

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/understanding-audio-measurements.2351/

After so called audio-gd disaster, there are also a lot interesting measurements of Schiit stuff and many other brands (Chord for example, with their custom FPGA dac on board):

https://audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?forums/digital-audio-converters-dacs.10/

https://audiosciencereview.com/foru...d-review-of-schiit-bifrost-multibit-dac.2319/

https://audiosciencereview.com/foru...-of-schiit-lyr-tube-headphone-amplifier.2451/

Very interesting lecture, sometimes with hardware teardown and analysing.

I suggested to test cma400i/600i, aune s6/s16, pioneer u-05 etc - they can do it for free and publish the results on the site but they need the equipment. So If any of you in USA would be able to send your stuff for a test, that would be great opportunity to see what it's worth (but calm down, these are only the measurements ;]). They are really competent guys who know their work and audio analysing area. If I was in USA I wouldn't hesitate to check out my unit on Audio Precision, because one thing is what manufacturer/sponsored review claims and other how it measures for real (for example audio-gd disaster with their wonderful screenshots on the site from AP stuff but I was very sceptical regarding these units from the beginning, since I got 2 the same units, that sounded completely different - 1st acceptable, 2nd like crap with a lot of distortion and other strange behaviours, maybe they have QC issues, don't care, in this price range this is unacceptable, especially for TOTL models).


----------



## Eylrik

Very interesting indeed, thanks for the link.


----------



## ninetylol

My Questyle arrived and im just trying it out and got 2 questions so far

1. Is it normal, that the sampling rate LED sometimes switches between the input sampling rate and "UNLOCK" ? It does that for me sometimes even though its only for half a second.

2. when using the CMA400i as a pre-amp connected to my active speakers would it be wiser to set the speakers to maxime volume and control it with the CMA400i or should i try to have the speakers on lower volume and CMA400i on 50-100%?

Amazing build quality btw! There was no USB cable with mine though.


----------



## Mkoll

ninetylol said:


> 2. when using the CMA400i as a pre-amp connected to my active speakers would it be wiser to set the speakers to maxime volume and control it with the CMA400i or should i try to have the speakers on lower volume and CMA400i on 50-100%?


I'm not sure what's better for sound quality, but I have my active monitors (Adam T7V) at around +2dB and this gives me the kind of control and sensitivity I want with the Questyle's volume pot. It also keeps the pot location at around the same place for both my headphones and speakers; that way when I switch between them I don't have to move the pot much and I don't have to worry about blowing out my ears or the headphone driver from having the pot too high and forgetting to turn it down when I switch.

In ahsho, I set mine up for convenience and safety.


----------



## 148124 (May 22, 2018)

ninetylol said:


> 1. Is it normal, that the sampling rate LED sometimes switches between the input sampling rate and "UNLOCK" ? It does that for me sometimes even though its only for half a second.



Is it during playback and using USB interface ? - I experienced the same, wrote about this earlier ...

Haven't noticed that when using optical. Might be losing synchronization or something for a moment, maybe losing a few samples etc., but there are no crackling noises in audio playback, no pops or other distortion - it's only for like half a second and it goes back to 44,1/48k. Completely forgot about it since it has no influence on the audio signal.

USB cable is not attached - you can have a look at the list, what should be in the box (user manual).



ninetylol said:


> 2. when using the CMA400i as a pre-amp connected to my active speakers would it be wiser to set the speakers to maxime volume and control it with the CMA400i or should i try to have the speakers on lower volume and CMA400i on 50-100%?



Why not to use cma400i as a pure dac in this case ? Bypassing completely analog volume regulation by setting switch into FIX position (the one on the back of the unit, next to RCA outputs) to provide highest audio quality


----------



## ninetylol

magicman said:


> Is it during playback and using USB interface ? - I experienced the same, wrote about this earlier ...
> 
> Haven't noticed that when using optical. Might be losing synchronization or something for a moment, maybe losing a few samples etc., but there are no crackling noises in audio playback, no pops or other distortion - it's only for like half a second and it goes back to 44,1/48k. Completely forgot about it since it has no influence on the audio signal.
> 
> USB cable is not attached - you can have a look at the list, what should be in the box (user manual).


yes its with usb, i noticed the same, no sound errors but still weird. I gotta try optical, not having any dsd files anyway 



magicman said:


> Why not to use cma400i as a pure dac in this case ? Bypassing completely analog volume regulation by setting switch into FIX position (the one on the back of the unit, next to RCA outputs) to provide highest audio quality


How to control volume then? I thought by using it as a variable pre-amp you would get the highest sound quality (windows volume at 100% - player volume 100%)


----------



## 148124 (May 22, 2018)

ninetylol said:


> How to control volume then? I thought by using it as a variable pre-amp you would get the highest sound quality (windows volume at 100% - player volume 100%)



With the pot of your speakers only (this is by the way very safe way because when you use full volume on the speakers amp and only control them by using preamp from cma400i, imagine what will happen when you forget to lower it previously listening on headphones with full volume @ low gain etc). Every pot in analog path may introduce channel imbalance or some change into the sound (not so strong like capacitor in the signal path but still if you are able to completely bypass it - the better for you, unfortunately you can't completely bypass both pots in this case).

Keep the windows volume always at 100%. But it olny makes sense when not using WASAPI, KS or ASIO (these are bit perfect and will ignore any windows settings, also windows kmixer and resampling stuff). So it only makes sense with some windows KMIXER stuff like youtube, games or movies.

For DSD capabilities of this DAC and true DAC technology, you should at least download free samples from oppo site:

https://www.oppodigital.com/hra/dsd-by-davidelias.aspx

especially "vision of her" might be enlightning ;]


----------



## ninetylol (May 22, 2018)

magicman said:


> With the pot of your speakers only (this is by the way very safe way because when you use full volume on the speakers amp and only control them by using preamp from cma400i, imagine what will happen when you forget to lower it previously listening on headphones with full volume @ low gain etc). Every pot in analog path may introduce channel imbalance or some change into the sound (not so strong like capacitor in the signal path but still if you are able to completely bypass it - the better for you, unfortunately you can't completely bypass both pots in this case).
> 
> Keep the windows volume always at 100%. But it olny makes sense when not using WASAPI, KS or ASIO (these are bit perfect and will ignore any windows settings, also windows kmixer and resampling stuff). So it only makes sense with some windows KMIXER stuff like youtube, games or movies.
> 
> ...


Well sadly I cant control the volume on the speakers themselves, because its 2 separate analoge knobs at each speaker and hard to balance :/

Gonna try some DSD later using optical right now!

EDIT: i also get heavy distortion when using as a fixed dac out to active speakers (Nubert A20). Maybe my speakers dont like the high voltage output?


----------



## Pings

ninetylol said:


> 1. Is it normal, that the sampling rate LED sometimes switches between the input sampling rate and "UNLOCK" ? It does that for me sometimes even though its only for half a second



I had this problem 2 different times, one time it was my mic picking up sound. It stopped for a few days and then it started again so I went into my Sound/Speaker Properties > Advanced > Then I changed my Default Format to "24bit, 192000 Hz (Studio Quality)" and it hasn't done it since. Hope this helps.


----------



## 148124 (May 23, 2018)

Pings said:


> I had this problem 2 different times, one time it was my mic picking up sound. It stopped for a few days and then it started again so I went into my Sound/Speaker Properties > Advanced > Then I changed my Default Format to "24bit, 192000 Hz (Studio Quality)" and it hasn't done it since. Hope this helps.



This is something different, we are talking about going to unlock during playback, not in "idle state" and not between the tracks - that would be normal for USB.

Setting 24bit 192kHz is not good idea in your mixer since it will resample everything, adding artificial overtones and a lot of different resampling artifacts. Most of materials are in 44.1k. Especially when listening to youtube, gaming or watching movies (here usually 48k).

I asked about this issue in cma600i thread - this is not the problem for cma600i, but they are facing much bigger issues with clicking, popping, etc when using USB. Questyle never replied on any of their emails - very inappropriate and unprofessional. Nevertheless, some guy was able to update firmware of the device and was able to fix all issues - hopefully we'll be also able to do that.


----------



## 148124 (May 23, 2018)

ninetylol said:


> EDIT: i also get heavy distortion when using as a fixed dac out to active speakers (Nubert A20). Maybe my speakers dont like the high voltage output?



Yes indeed. You would have to check "input sensitivity" parameter in your manual. Might be very small value like 0,2Vrms or something. If so, you can't use any of standard line out level sources because that could easily overdrive power output section of your active speakers. In this case the best option will be using volume pot of cma400i only, the best would be from the notch where there is no channel imbalance - at 8-9 o'clock should be fine. This depends on the unit and analog pot, mine is perfectly fine since the beginning of the scale.


----------



## ninetylol

magicman said:


> Yes indeed. You would have to check "input sensitivity" parameter in your manual. Might be very small value like 0,2Vrms or something. If so, you can't use any of standard line out level sources because that could easily overdrive power output section of your active speakers. In this case the best option will be using volume pot of cma400i only, the best would be from the notch where there is no channel imbalance - at 8-9 o'clock should be fine. This depends on the unit and analog pot, mine is perfectly fine since the beginning of the scale.


Yeh its says this in the manual:



> Eingangsempfindlichkeit 700 mVeff (analog)
> für Vollauss teuerung
> max. Input  1 Veff


I didnt have any problems with my Dragonfly Red though which should output 2.1 Volts at 100% line out mode. Whats the output voltage on the CMA400i in fixed mode?


----------



## ld100

SomeGuyDude said:


> ...an improvement from... a USB cable.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...aight then.


----------



## 148124 (May 24, 2018)

ninetylol said:


> I didnt have any problems with my Dragonfly Red though which should output 2.1 Volts at 100% line out mode. Whats the output voltage on the CMA400i in fixed mode?



That's the thing I'd like to also know because the manual has no info about that, I only know that with preamp it is able to put about 4Vrms and 8Vrms for RCA/XLR output which is quite high. I think I will prepare the test and will measure the max output with 1kHz sinus at 0dbFS file.

This side may be handy when generating the files:
https://www.audiocheck.net/audiofrequencysignalgenerator_sinetone.php

Then it is enough to use multimeter to see what is the rms value of output voltage. Even if it's not TRUE RMS device, when using sinus & 50Hz it should tell you the right value because it uses formula to calculate it from this signal based on the amplitude of sinus (sinus, 50Hz, 0dbFS is max output). Will also check 1kHz as analog output of DAC may have some attenuation at low frequency (but it shouldn't here and not with very high input impedance of multimeter)

EDIT:

There are the measurements (both the same for 50Hz & 1kHz sinus wav file @0dbFS):

FIX mode RCA output:

3,44Vrms which is very high signal indeed

ADJ mode RCA output:

at 12 o'clock it's about 0,4Vrms

at 1 o'clock it's about 0,57Vrms

at 2 o'clock it's about 0,73Vrms (730mV, so here you get input sensitivity for your active speakers, would be best to hang around 1 o'clock for safety reasons)

with volume pot maxed out, it is like in fix mode = 3,44Vrms

Hope this helps :> because we would never get answers from questyle ... Actually similar results are in the manual but it was in preamp mode as max, nothing about FIX mode level, and you have as a bonus some values on certain pot's positions.

So this is passive preamp, all you can have is just attenuating max output from the DAC analog section with volume pot.

Nice review here:


----------



## Suppa92

Questyle cma 400i has fully balanced amp section but it doesn't mention about dac section. They're using only one AKM AK4490 DAC chip which is two channel dac chip. Isn't it necessary to have two of these or one 4 channel dac chip to have fully balaned dac section?


----------



## ninetylol

@Suppa92 i guess so.

Anybody tried the Fostex T60RP with the Questyle? There are fully balanced cable available too and the have a max input of 3Watts so looks like a sweet combo. I ordered one, but the balanced cable is too expensive for now.


----------



## Suppa92

Is it good idea to buy cma400i if only use in single ended mode? Is there any other benefit other than power difference using an amp in balanced mode specially does it affect the sound signature?


----------



## Paulo Abreu

Suppa92 said:


> Is it good idea to buy cma400i if only use in single ended mode? Is there any other benefit other than power difference using an amp in balanced mode specially does it affect the sound signature?



Good question, straight answer YES. I really didn’t A/B on SE vs balanced but ... maybe, just maybe, balanced seems a bit brighter. Lately I've been listening my Focal Clears out of the SE and that seems just perfect for longer listening sessions.


----------



## ninetylol

Suppa92 said:


> Is it good idea to buy cma400i if only use in single ended mode? Is there any other benefit other than power difference using an amp in balanced mode specially does it affect the sound signature?


I bought it without wanting to use the balanced outputs, but i guess its always good to have, especially since i just purchased the T60RP and WILL try it on balanced mode sooner or later


----------



## Azirius

I have used the T60RP with the CMA400i, it's a nice pairing. I certainly think it would benefit from having some extra power from some extra power from the balanced output, but I cannot test this as I don't have a balanced cable for it. I'm looking to get a balanced cable for my Aeon Closed too. Has any one had the pleasure of using them with one of the balanced out puts on the CMA400i?


----------



## 148124 (May 29, 2018)

Suppa92 said:


> Is it good idea to buy cma400i if only use in single ended mode? Is there any other benefit other than power difference using an amp in balanced mode specially does it affect the sound signature?



I even prefer SE output + in "STANDARD" gain mode it was able to drive fostex T50RP mk3 like hell (these are one of the most current demanding headphone ever, have a look at their sensitivity and max input power). Even though I have balanced cables for all my headphones, I prefer somehow using SE output, it is like more refined and focused with better and smooth low end. But it might be my imagination here. Both output are very similar regarding the sound signature if not the same. The difference is in voltage = 2X in balanced, so power = 4X for the same impedance (U^2/R). That's why you have 1W per channel in SE mode and almost 4W in BALANCED (according to the manual).

A few days ago I auditioned even 600Ohm T1 V2 limited black edition and cma was able to drive them like beast even when listening to classical recordings with low average level (but the volume pot had to go for like 3-4 o'clock sometimes, still with no hint of distortion from the amp). It was a top notch pairing with a lot of superb sound, highest recommendation. Maybe I would like to have a bit longer decay during piano notes when listening to classical or jazz (that's why I love cheaper T90 Jubilee, still with TESLA drivers). Otherwise these are fast as hell with punchy bass and natural sound.

I also audtioned fostex h610 - what an amazing synergy. HD600 just because of curiosity - not getting the potential of them. I would not pair it with hd6xx line. I know what these are capable in some headphone rigs but it's just not there with cma - it was just like so so (maybe like 50% of capabilities, nothing special about the combo).


----------



## esauseesaw

Suppa92 said:


> Questyle cma 400i has fully balanced amp section but it doesn't mention about dac section. They're using only one AKM AK4490 DAC chip which is two channel dac chip. Isn't it necessary to have two of these or one 4 channel dac chip to have fully balaned dac section?



Yes, it would need 2, 2-channel DAC chips to be a balanced DAC section. The Benchmark DAC3 uses 4 per side, 8 in total! Some more expensive products take it to the extreme of 'dual mono', where it's literally two different circuits for L/R, even with separate power supplies. 



ninetylol said:


> @Suppa92 i guess so.
> 
> Anybody tried the Fostex T60RP with the Questyle? There are fully balanced cable available too and the have a max input of 3Watts so looks like a sweet combo. I ordered one, but the balanced cable is too expensive for now.



The T60RP does benefits from balanced amping, it's power hungry for sure. I've tried it with the balanced cable but I didn't go as far as A/Bing single versus balanced. 



Suppa92 said:


> Is it good idea to buy cma400i if only use in single ended mode? Is there any other benefit other than power difference using an amp in balanced mode specially does it affect the sound signature?


 
Absolutely! Questyle designed the CMA400i as a great value DAC/amp with all user types in mind - hence the various outputs and gain settings. The main thing you get with any Questyle amp is the current mode design. That offers something unique regardless whether you choose single ended or balanced connection. 



Paulo Abreu said:


> Good question, straight answer YES. I really didn’t A/B on SE vs balanced but ... maybe, just maybe, balanced seems a bit brighter. Lately I've been listening my Focal Clears out of the SE and that seems just perfect for longer listening sessions.



Clear + CMA400i is a great combo. The included balanced cable (unless you buy Clear Pro for red/black colour preference) gives you all you need to make the most of both.


----------



## 148124

@esauseesaw

Could you contact somehow questyle because they haven't answered any of my questions and ask them about firmware update that fixes the bug with usb/optical switching - muted sound after ? Is the firmware upgrade for cma400i using USB input possible ? Or do we have to send the units to the questyle to fix this issue ? As far as I know, a lot of people here has the same problem (not a big deal to perform power cycle but still).


----------



## esauseesaw

magicman said:


> @esauseesaw
> 
> Could you contact somehow questyle because they haven't answered any of my questions and ask them about firmware update that fixes the bug with usb/optical switching - muted sound after ? Is the firmware upgrade for cma400i using USB input possible ? Or do we have to send the units to the questyle to fix this issue ? As far as I know, a lot of people here has the same problem (not a big deal to perform power cycle but still).



Sure, if you are in the UK especially, please PM me here or contact SCV service directly. I will ask for the benefit of the thread and let you all know when I have an answer.


----------



## ninetylol

esauseesaw said:


> The T60RP does benefits from balanced amping, it's power hungry for sure. I've tried it with the balanced cable but I didn't go as far as A/Bing single versus balanced.


Could you do a quick A/B listening with SE vs balanced? Id really like to know how soon i need to order the balanced cable for it. I know that Fostex RP series need as much power as possible, but I never tried any balanced so far and like to know if there are other advantages with it. The balanced cable is 100€ though :O


----------



## ostewart

ninetylol said:


> Could you do a quick A/B listening with SE vs balanced? Id really like to know how soon i need to order the balanced cable for it. I know that Fostex RP series need as much power as possible, but I never tried any balanced so far and like to know if there are other advantages with it. The balanced cable is 100€ though :O



I have some T60rps from SCV and a CMA400i at work. I'll try and A/B this tomorrow if you like.


----------



## esauseesaw

ostewart said:


> I have some T60rps from SCV and a CMA400i at work. I'll try and A/B this tomorrow if you like.



Thanks Oscar.  

When those come back I can do two simultaneously as well, rather than have to swap cables quickly.


----------



## ostewart

esauseesaw said:


> Thanks Oscar.
> 
> When those come back I can do two simultaneously as well, rather than have to swap cables quickly.



Just realised the CMA400i is still in Germany as it was used at the Munich show


----------



## ninetylol

ostewart said:


> I have some T60rps from SCV and a CMA400i at work. I'll try and A/B this tomorrow if you like.





esauseesaw said:


> Thanks Oscar.
> 
> When those come back I can do two simultaneously as well, rather than have to swap cables quickly.



That would be really great!


----------



## rutter

How is this with Hifiman Edition X (v2), especially balanced?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I think it's telling that I put an LCD3 up for sale, saying I'd be willing to sell the CMA400i as well if someone wants it, and I've had no bites on the Audeze but like six PMs on if I'd sell the Questyle separately.


----------



## ninetylol

ostewart said:


> I have some T60rps from SCV and a CMA400i at work. I'll try and A/B this tomorrow if you like.


Any Feedback so far?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

It's also telling that I decided to keep the CMA400i and leave the LCD-3 up for sale, though that's partly because I think having one amp with multiple headphones is far more common than the reverse.

I'll say, though, that this damn things pairs SO WELL with the HD-650s.


----------



## Pings

SomeGuyDude said:


> I'll say, though, that this damn things pairs SO WELL with the HD-650s.



I really didn't like mine until I got my CMA400i.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Pings said:


> I really didn't like mine until I got my CMA400i.



The LCD is definitely in another league but I could adjust to losing the Audeze with this combo at least.


----------



## 148124 (Jun 3, 2018)

SomeGuyDude said:


> The LCD is definitely in another league but I could adjust to losing the Audeze with this combo at least.



Sometimes it's just not about technical possibilities, more about the mood that some headphones are able to create.

Sometimes I am just sick & tired of these super-dooper new visions of sound. I love to go back to the old ones and focus on the music itself. These all are just headphones, doesn't matter if that's orpheus or not. But maybe I am just getting old or spent too much money through my entire life on headphones, dacs & headphones amps.

Which output are you using ? SE or BALANCED to drive your 650 ?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

SE on the 650 right now since I don't have a balanced cable. I'm not one who thinks it'll suddenly sound wildly different, even SE vs SE the LCD-3 is on another planet. I don't listen to headphones, I listen to music, and the LCD-3 is able to connect me to it far more effectively. Much as I love the HD650 it just can't compete. But if I lose my LCD I can keep the 650 and not be too unhappy about it. Get a replacement pair of Periodic Be's and I'm pretty set.

Keep in mind I'm someone who uses Powerbeats when I go on a run, so I'm definitely not being snobby about things.


----------



## 148124 (Jun 4, 2018)

Yeah, for me SE sounds even slighthly better than BALANCED ;] That's for HD700, T90 Jubilee and HE-4.

What's interesting - I tried HD600 and it wasn't so nice, just so-so (or maybe I raised bar too high, I used to spend lot of money for HD600 headphone rigs with wooaudio stuff and fancy, old school dacs, driving HD600 out of this world). I should try 650 then on cma.


----------



## ninetylol

esauseesaw said:


> The T60RP does benefits from balanced amping, it's power hungry for sure. I've tried it with the balanced cable but I didn't go as far as A/Bing single versus balanced.
> .


ID really like to know your findings on this, so i can order the cable if you say its a Upgrade!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I will say the 650's power hungriness does make me want to pick up a balanced cable for it. I need to put the volume at nearly 75% for it to get to "headbang" levels.


----------



## esauseesaw

ninetylol said:


> ID really like to know your findings on this, so i can order the cable if you say its a Upgrade!



I only have one pair here at the moment. Once I have another set back I'll do it asap. Not sure how long that will be, but it probably won't be this week.


----------



## 148124 (Jun 4, 2018)

SomeGuyDude said:


> I will say the 650's power hungriness does make me want to pick up a balanced cable for it. I need to put the volume at nearly 75% for it to get to "headbang" levels.



Interesting. I tried HD600 in "STANDARD" gain mode and having the volume at 11-12 o'clock was really energetic ;] HD650 impedance can go up to 470Ohm when you see the plots (for HD600 it is even more about 560Ohm for some range of frequency). Sensitivity - oh yes, there is a big difference: 112 dB at 1 kHz (1 Vrms) vs 103 dB at 1 kHz (1 Vrms) for hd650.

So this is why ... Interested in your opinion whether there is some change in the sound signature.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

magicman said:


> Interesting. I tried HD600 in "STANDARD" gain mode and having the volume at 11-12 o'clock was really energetic ;] HD650 impedance can go up to 470Ohm when you see the plots (for HD600 it is even more about 560Ohm for some range of frequency). Sensitivity - oh yes, there is a big difference: 112 dB at 1 kHz (1 Vrms) vs 103 dB at 1 kHz (1 Vrms) for hd650.
> 
> So this is why ... Interested in your opinion whether there is some change in the sound signature.



I'll definitely update when I can get my hands on a decently priced balanced cable. Might be a few weeks though, money is tight. X(


----------



## 148124

Fostex TH610 is an amazing pairing with cma400i. If anybody has a chance to audition, don't hesitate any longer. I am thinking about getting a pair.


----------



## rutter

So does driving headphones balanced make no sound improvement over unbalanced? I continue to get conflicting answers.


----------



## Eylrik

magicman said:


> Fostex TH610 is an amazing pairing with cma400i. If anybody has a chance to audition, don't hesitate any longer. I am thinking about getting a pair.


I'm not surprised. I've not heard a best pairing than the CMA400i with my thx00 ph...it is so good that I see myself using them more and more often...at the expense of my Lcd2c !


----------



## SomeGuyDude

rutter said:


> So does driving headphones balanced make no sound improvement over unbalanced? I continue to get conflicting answers.



Unfortunately the answer is... it's not that simple. Some will, some won't. It depends on a host of factors. You'll find people who prefer one headphone balanced, one they prefer single-ended.


----------



## rutter

Depends on what?


----------



## Paulo Abreu

Damned, this CMA400i sounds so good at any volume! A terrific combo with Focal Clear. Btw, balanced or SE? I've been listening both but lately sticked more with SE more for convenience of my shorter and more on hand SE cable. So, as a picture worths a thousand words, here it goes again ...


----------



## Azirius

Paulo Abreu said:


> Damned, this CMA400i sounds so good at any volume! A terrific combo with Focal Clear. Btw, balanced or SE? I've been listening both but lately sticked more with SE more for convenience of my shorter and more on hand SE cable. So, as a picture worths a thousand words, here it goes again ...



I too have this combination and can vouch for its awesomeness! Such a great sound together.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

rutter said:


> Depends on what?



I confess this is a little out of my comfort zone, all I know is that there's no way to say one or the other is better in a blanket statement. It seems to be one of those cases of trying both and seeing what happens. The primary benefit to balanced appears to be that it does give power to each side individually meaning less potential crosstalk as well as giving more power to the cans themselves, but that's not a guarantee that it'll actually yield a sound improvement.


----------



## Paulo Abreu

SomeGuyDude said:


> I confess this is a little out of my comfort zone, all I know is that there's no way to say one or the other is better in a blanket statement. It seems to be one of those cases of trying both and seeing what happens. The primary benefit to balanced appears to be that it does give power to each side individually meaning less potential crosstalk as well as giving more power to the cans themselves, but that's not a guarantee that it'll actually yield a sound improvement.



Other than power, balanced has less crosstalk since there is no common ground and its less susceptible to EMI interference. By other words, it should be better overall but not necessarly necessary...


----------



## rutter

What's the significance of crosstalk?


----------



## phthora

rutter said:


> What's the significance of crosstalk?



Crosstalk is another source of distortion, and lower crosstalk (or better channel separation) contributes to more accurate stereo imaging. Everyone has an opinion on balanced vs. single-ended, but personally (for whatever it's worth) once I heard a pair of my headphones run balanced, I made it a priority to get balanced cables for all my headphones.


----------



## Paulo Abreu

rutter said:


> What's the significance of crosstalk?



As @phthora said, lower crosstalk is better channel separation. Basically and as far as I've digged into the matter (amateur amateur, no in-dept knowledge, other may explain better), in balanced the amp feeds the HP with two signals, a positive (+) and a negative (-) with exactly the same signal as the positive but with negative current, its a push-pull design. This is true for both left and right channels, independently. In SE you only have a left (+) and a right (+), these two signals flow to a common earth so some interference/leakage can occur between channels.


----------



## Kamurah

rutter said:


> What's the significance of crosstalk?



Another way to look at it....
As a SPEC, Crosstalk is BAD.  As a FEATURE, they just change the name to CROSSFEED.  

Just kidding...sorta.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

SomeGuyDude said:


> I will say the 650's power hungriness does make me want to pick up a balanced cable for it. I need to put the volume at nearly 75% for it to get to "headbang" levels.


You're a WILD MAN!

I am pretty cautious about where my volume is, but sometimes you just want to turn it up high and punch out your walls in the room, you know what i'm saying? (figuratively and close to literally)


rutter said:


> So does driving headphones balanced make no sound improvement over unbalanced? I continue to get conflicting answers.


*Understanding Balanced, versus single ended*
Hey Rutter, 

there is a lot of confusion about this topic so its understandable that you cant get concise answers all the time.   

-Like the others mentioned, when running a headphone balanced it was my understanding that it will be able to have more power output period. Power isn't everything when it comes to amp design, since control of the driver is immensely important in addition. Some amplifiers that have single ended and balanced headphone outputs could be better utilizing the balanced internals, or the single ended internals more effectively.

-For instance- the Cavalli Liquid Carbon has a very good single ended output, BUT when running cans in the balanced output there was greater separation, and way more power. The balanced output (in my opinion and a lot here) was way better. This is probably because the Liquid Carbon was made to be a balanced amp, and the single ended is near an addition to it.

-Now, you could have an excellent/superb single ended amp that will smoke a good/great balanced amp. It all depends on the build of each, and not just that one is balanced or not.
I know of single ended amps that SMOKE balanced amps and vice versa.

-Since some cans are easier to drive then others, cans like Grado, Focal Clear, Utopia, Elear, ect ect don't need tons of power to get the driver to move back and forth effectively. SO if the amp excels equally in balanced output as much as single ended, I don't see the balanced output being that much of a difference.

*My last and BIGGEST take away from all this- *Always  *get your headphones terminated with a balanced cable, and then just get an adaptor that is balanced female to male single ended.*
That way regardless of what kind of amp you get in the future you will be able to connect balanced OR single ended and never need to buy separate cables for each. There will be people here that will disagree with me since they don't want to add anything more to the signal chain by adding the adaptor. I think its a small price to performance (Very negligible if the adaptor is made well) for the ease of serious convenience and money.

I hope this helps you and others. and please, feel free everyone if you don't agree with my opinion/understanding on the matter. 

*ALSO
*
Who has a clear top for their 400i? I am curious people's opinion on wether they like the look or not. I think it looks DOPE with the clear top personally


----------



## phthora

MTMECraig said:


> *My last and BIGGEST take away from all this- *Always  *get your headphones terminated with a balanced cable, and then just get an adaptor that is balanced female to male single ended.*
> That way regardless of what kind of amp you get in the future you will be able to connect balanced OR single ended and never need to buy separate cables for each. There will be people here that will disagree with me since they don't want to add anything more to the signal chain by adding the adaptor. I think its a small price to performance (Very negligible if the adaptor is made well) for the ease of serious convenience and money.



That is damn good advice. My XLR/6.3mm adapter is my most used accessory.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

phthora said:


> That is damn good advice. My XLR/6.3mm adapter is my most used accessory.


Yeah me too, I love the versatility of it! I feel like not a ton of people bring up the balanced adaptor bit when talking about this topic and I don't really know why... Why I wanted to put it in bold for others.

I want to do a BIG shout out to @Stillhart for the balanced adaptor knowledge btw. It was years ago that I learned that from him (random post of his I believe...) but I still like to give credit where credit is due. You have been a big help to me Stillhart. Thank you!


----------



## 148124 (Jun 6, 2018)

Crosstalk and power are main differences. So from technical point of view balanced is always better but only for THE SAME application.

Overall sound signature difference depends on the application of the circuit. For example there is very popular "push-pull" application for balanced outputs and it causes generation of odd order harmonics, which may be very unpleasant comparing to Single Ended output (even order harmonics). Some people like this kind of distortion and thus find it better than more smooth SE output.

Sometimes application is completely difference between SE and balanced outputs - like in Pioneer U-05 DAC. SE section uses tpa6120a2 chip and BALANCED uses separated, discrete transistor section. The difference between outputs there is dramatic and this is not about crosstalk or power.

There is no gold advice, use your ears and pick better sounding output for you. There is no better advisor than that. And it's simple as that. 

Just because something is balanced, you can't take it for granted that it's better. I know SE headphone amps, that would smoke like 90% balanced crap implementations.


----------



## ninetylol

So how is the balanced Implementation on the CMA400i?


----------



## 148124

Haven't found this info yet. But to my ears they sound almost identical, maybe a bit more weighty and smooth on SE output and more analytic/detailed/sharp on BALANCED.


----------



## Paulo Abreu

magicman said:


> Haven't found this info yet. But to my ears they sound almost identical, maybe a bit more weighty and smooth on SE output and more analytic/detailed/sharp on BALANCED.



+1. Exactly my opinion


----------



## ninetylol

The T60RP are already really detailed/clear - dont really know if they would benefit from the balanced cable except power. Guess i need to test it some day


----------



## Eylrik

Hi,

I am trying to use my CMA400i as a dac only with a tube amp (Darkvoice 336se) and it seems to work pretty well but...I cannot see a huge difference compared to when I'm connected directly to my CMA400i as an amp.
Is it because the Questyle, even in dac/preamp mode, does most of the job anyway? Or because my tubes aren't "tubey" enough?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## ninetylol (Jun 7, 2018)

Eylrik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to use my CMA400i as a dac only with a tube amp (Darkvoice 336se) and it seems to work pretty well but...I cannot see a huge difference compared to when I'm connected directly to my CMA400i as an amp.
> Is it because the Questyle, even in dac/preamp mode, does most of the job anyway? Or because my tubes aren't "tubey" enough?
> Thanks for your help!


From what Ive read the CMA400i isnt overly warm so a tube amp should make a difference. For me the complete CMA400i dac+amp sounded very close to the dac + arcam rhead as amp, which is pretty neutral but warm in the lower end.


----------



## ld100

SomeGuyDude said:


> It's also telling that I decided to keep the CMA400i and leave the LCD-3 up for sale, though that's partly because I think having one amp with multiple headphones is far more common than the reverse.
> 
> I'll say, though, that this damn things pairs SO WELL with the HD-650s.



Agree 100%. I also love how it does with Adueze.


----------



## ninetylol

And me with all my Fostex cans! Id love to hear more headphones with it though, but i had to part with most of them to afford the CMA400i


----------



## esauseesaw

MTMECraig said:


> You're a WILD MAN!
> 
> I am pretty cautious about where my volume is, but sometimes you just want to turn it up high and punch out your walls in the room, you know what i'm saying? (figuratively and close to literally)
> 
> ...



The thing I'm yet to get my head fully round is balanced with IEMs. The CMA400i is a good example as it has the 2.5mm balanced out. Balanced offers more power, this is fact. It's easy to see why that benefits harder to drive over-ears. IEMs are always far more sensitive and lower impedance (why the gain switches on the CMA400i are handy). There's certainly more debate about the general sound improvements with balanced. One of the technical guys here was explaining that balanced configuration can potentially lead to higher distortion, which might explain why with some headphone/amp combinations sound better single ended. I'll ask him again when he's back from holiday if anyone wants more detail on why.

It seems to me, as others have said, there's no golden rule here. It really depends on what works for the combination of gear. I'd be interested to hear from anyone using IEMs who has noticed benefits, as they don't stand to gain much from the extra power - that could potentially make S/N ratio worse...

Clear top looks cool BTW. They are proving quite popular here.


----------



## Kamurah

esauseesaw said:


> There's certainly more debate about the general sound improvements with balanced. One of the technical guys here was explaining that balanced configuration can potentially lead to higher distortion, which might explain why with some headphone/amp combinations sound better single ended. I'll ask him again when he's back from holiday if anyone wants more detail on why.
> 
> It seems to me, as others have said, there's no golden rule here. It really depends on what works for the combination of gear. I'd be interested to hear from anyone using IEMs who has noticed benefits, as they don't stand to gain much from the extra power - that could potentially make S/N ratio worse...



If you have not read already, this article posted on the Benchmark Media website does a pretty good job of explaining the differences between balanced / SE and why they often sound different...to the point that in some cases extra distortion can be desirable...I think your statement above is absolutely true -  it really depends on what works for the combination of gear (and source I would add).

https://benchmarkmedia.com/blogs/application_notes/audio-myth-balanced-headphone-outputs-are-better

Also take a look at this article (scroll down about 2/3 for the headphone section):

https://benchmarkmedia.com/blogs/application_notes/balanced-vs-unbalanced-analog-interfaces

Cheers


----------



## esauseesaw

The Benchmark articles (generally) are very objective and no-nonsense. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

MTMECraig said:


> You're a WILD MAN!
> 
> I am pretty cautious about where my volume is, but sometimes you just want to turn it up high and punch out your walls in the room, you know what i'm saying? (figuratively and close to literally)



LMAO the 650 needs the juice! With the LCD-3 it's under 50% but the 650 really needs it to get to full potential, especially for metal like I listen to.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

SomeGuyDude said:


> LMAO the 650 needs the juice! With the LCD-3 it's under 50% but the 650 really needs it to get to full potential, especially for metal like I listen to.


Oh I dig it. There is a can that I feel like needs to be turned up to get up to snuff and I actually never liked it until I realized that... 

It was weird. I was like “why are people so in love with this?” Then I cranked it up more and realIzed it just needed more juice to sound good. On a similar but different note, I think the Focals do a fabulous job of giving great detail at low volumes. Much appreciated for the volume conscious consumer!

Btw- some metal you especially need to crank it because it can sound so congested and muddy at lower volumes. That’s where I feel like a cans speed is really important. Get a more clear picture of what your listening to in regards to instruments and whars happening.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

MTMECraig said:


> Oh I dig it. There is a can that I feel like needs to be turned up to get up to snuff and I actually never liked it until I realized that...
> 
> It was weird. I was like “why are people so in love with this?” Then I cranked it up more and realIzed it just needed more juice to sound good. On a similar but different note, I think the Focals do a fabulous job of giving great detail at low volumes. Much appreciated for the volume conscious consumer!
> 
> Btw- some metal you especially need to crank it because it can sound so congested and muddy at lower volumes. That’s where I feel like a cans speed is really important. Get a more clear picture of what your listening to in regards to instruments and whars happening.



Good point all around, and I listen to some ridiculously congested and busy metal.


----------



## mikewr

I gotta share: just got this unit used and have been listening for a while via an ether c. For the first time I feel like I'm hearing what those professional reviewers at online blogs go on about - how they can hear details they've never heard before like faint echoes or extra noise behind the music like a shift in a chair or something; or that mumbo jumbo about a "black background" or a "holographic stage". I have to admit I always kind of rolled my eyes when I read stuff like that. i bought a burson conductor virtuoso with sabre dac so I could be sure i could hear that jazz. While it was the best amp/dac I've ever heard I still didn't get to that point... but this is it... I'm finally here fellas...


----------



## betula

For the same price (£799) would you guys buy the 400i or the 800i?
Is the 800i not too old in 2018?


----------



## rutter

How does the 400i pair with HD800S?


----------



## Eylrik (Jun 9, 2018)

rutter said:


> How does the 400i pair with HD800S?


I've read somewhere that the cma800i got its name from the hd800, with which it was supposed to pair extremely well...so I could assume the cma400i would work quite well!


----------



## rutter

You can use DACs with this device, correct? So can't you connect a Schiit Loki in between? Does it run balanced if the DAC isn't balanced? I've been told that the Sennheiser HDVA 600 amplifier converts the signal nonetheless.


----------



## Mkoll

The CMA400i doesn't have analog inputs so you can't run another DAC's analog outputs to it.


----------



## rutter

Right, sorry, was looking at images of its back comparing to what I have and thought there might be a chance.


----------



## Mkoll

No worries. I think they omitted this feature to keep costs down and because it would further cannibalize CMA600i sales—that unit does have analog inputs.


----------



## esauseesaw

betula said:


> For the same price (£799) would you guys buy the 400i or the 800i?
> Is the 800i not too old in 2018?



See reply in Clear thread...  That is a really good price if you don't need the 'newer' features.


----------



## Eylrik

Hi,

Just wanted to give a short heads-up using the CMA400i as a dac/preamp.

So...after testing for a couple of days the Questyle CMA400i as a preamp/dac with the tube amp Darkvoice 336se (with Tung-Sol tubes), I am more than happy about this combo.
First, I did not really notice such a huge difference from using the CMA400i straight as an amp...but after a few days, the tubes sort of "revealed" themselves.
Actually, this combo does not sound very "tubey". My feeling is that it quite improves the dynamic and even the slam, with just a tad more "reverb". Maybe it colors the sound a bit.
And this is really not what I expected.

I got the Darkvoice initially for a HD6xx that I should receive shortly, but then I wanted to try it in combination with the questyle as a preamp and with my lcd2c...
I know people usually say planar do not get along well with OTL tube amps, but this combo in particular really sounds fantastic to me.

Will continue the tests further in the coming days.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

And if anyone wants a near-perfect condition 400i at a discount, I got one for sale...


----------



## ninetylol

SomeGuyDude said:


> And if anyone wants a near-perfect condition 400i at a discount, I got one for sale...


Keeping One for your self i hope!


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Eylrik said:


> I've read somewhere that the cma800i got its name from the hd800, with which it was supposed to pair extremely well...so I could assume the cma400i would work quite well!


Correct.

The creator of "Current Mode Amplification" used in the 800i bought an HD800 close to when it came out. He  thought the amps at the time sounded like crap (for more or less words). So he built his own amp to drive the HD800 and the CMA800 is the birth child of all of that. I was trying to find the page on Questyle's website where I read all this information but I can't find where it is. 

The CMA800i, CMA600i and also CMA400i all share the ability to take the edge off the HD800 just enough to let it still retain its detail, but also cut out the sharpness that irritates some people.


----------



## rutter

How does this compare to the Schiit Jotunheim amp only?


----------



## rutter (Jun 23, 2018)

Ok, I need some opinions. In my opinion the single-ended sound is not good. Is this one of those devices meant to be used balanced and there is a dramatic difference between single-ended and balanced? Just tried an RCA interconnection with the Jotunheim and single-ended at least the Jotunheim is more or less crushing the 400i amplifier. I'm using an easy to drive LCD-X so it shouldn't be about the power difference. I'm also inclined to believe the Modi Multibit might be a better DAC single-ended too but this would require more critical listening and I'm in the process of replacing the Mimby with a Bimby. Using the Jotunheim is a big improvement though.


----------



## ninetylol

rutter said:


> Ok, I need some opinions. In my opinion the single-ended sound is not good. Is this one of those devices meant to be used balanced and there is a dramatic difference between single-ended and balanced?


first time i hear that


----------



## rutter (Jun 23, 2018)

I just tested using the Jotunheim amp with the 400i DAC and appended an edit to the post. To my ears a Mimby + Jotunheim combo crushes the 400i single-ended. More energetic and seemingly clearer sound with little seeming to go in the 400i's favor. I'm wondering whether this could be attributed to the 400i being intended to be used balanced and providing a dramatic improvement between the two outputs.


----------



## Pings

rutter said:


> I just tested using the Jotunheim amp with the 400i DAC and appended an edit to the post. To my ears a Mimby + Jotunheim combo crushes the 400i single-ended. More energetic and seemingly clearer sound with little seeming to go in the 400i's favor. I'm wondering whether this could be attributed to the 400i being intended to be used balanced and providing a dramatic improvement between the two outputs.



Really? You sure about that. The Jotunheim couldn't even spot the CMA400i if it wanted to. Single or balanced the CMA400i is better in every way and it's noticeable. My wife ended up with a Jotunheim after buying and selling some things and the Jotunheim is nowhere on the same level as the CMA400i is.


----------



## alphanumerix1 (Jun 24, 2018)

rutter said:


> Ok, I need some opinions. In my opinion the single-ended sound is not good. Is this one of those devices meant to be used balanced and there is a dramatic difference between single-ended and balanced? Just tried an RCA interconnection with the Jotunheim and single-ended at least the Jotunheim is more or less crushing the 400i amplifier. I'm using an easy to drive LCD-X so it shouldn't be about the power difference. I'm also inclined to believe the Modi Multibit might be a better DAC single-ended too but this would require more critical listening and I'm in the process of replacing the Mimby with a Bimby. Using the Jotunheim is a big improvement though.



Lol. Care to elaborate on how the se sounds  "not good"

If you dont like single ended you won't like balanced the difference between is not major.


----------



## rutter

Like I said, the Jot (+ Mimby) is more energetic across the spectrum and even sounds clearer or cleaner. If the 400i does anything better it sounds marginal. It's a rather major difference.



Pings said:


> Really? You sure about that. The Jotunheim couldn't even spot the CMA400i if it wanted to. Single or balanced the CMA400i is better in every way and it's noticeable. My wife ended up with a Jotunheim after buying and selling some things and the Jotunheim is nowhere on the same level as the CMA400i is.









I've sent the Mimby back to upgrade to a Bimby with USB gen5 as I've run into background noise so now I'm using the 400i as a DAC and the Jot as the amp, RCA interconnection. I wasn't enjoying my headphones and music with the 400i alone. The Jot made a significant positive difference, although I think it's better with the Mimby. The 400i sounds "laid-back", lifeless is too strong a word but disappointing, and even lacks any sense of refinement. For a time I wondered if the relatively low quality of the source is an issue (youtube and my iTunes library which includes iTunes purchases as well as music imported from CDs) but I find it hard to believe that things will flip as the source becomes better. It doesn't make sense to me that the 400i would be exposing something when the sound signature appears to be the biggest difference and I find it hard to believe to a large extent I'm hearing more fine artifacts or imperfections with the 400i that are being masked by the Mimby and Jot. Some of you might look down upon these sources but they really don't sound bad and the 400i does not strike me as the extremely resolving and articulate device some more expensive DACs and amps may be.

Furthermore, how similar is the CMA400i to the 600i? I've been auditioning headphones at a store with the 600i and Tidal and was not too impressed with that device either, although the Tidal tablet was connecting wirelessly to some $500 device that must've been feeding the 600i. I was told that the 600i was acting as both DAC and amp though. I was hoping that at a home environment the 400i will come through and hopefully beat a Schiit stack at a similar price but was sorely disappointed. Perhaps Schiit are correct in hyping up multibit DACs as opposed to the more standard DAC within the 400i? I presume you had an internal module with the Jot, Pings, which one? Ever tried an external Schiit multibit DAC with the Jot or have you been using it as a DAC + amp only? Even so, the Jot sounds better head to head against the 400i amplifier to me, single-ended at least.


----------



## Mkoll

It probably won't make much difference because it sounds like you prefer the Jot's signature over the CMA400i, but you could try using coax or optical to the CMA400i instead of USB. I've found the USB to be noisy from my PC. Using an Eitr removes the noise entirely.


----------



## Dreew

Hello, guys!
I want to buy this device.
Do I need to change the power cable?


----------



## Paulo Abreu

Dreew said:


> Hello, guys!
> I want to buy this device.
> Do I need to change the power cable?



Hi.

No, unless it doesn't reach your plug  ...

Seriously, I am not the major cable believer, in special power cables. Saying that, I confess I have fancy Furutech 3/4 inch thick cable with xa-la-la metal plugs on my CMA400i - it looks awesome.
Bottom line, "need"? No.

Regards


----------



## DaaDaa

in my experience 400i paired well with both audeze planars and dynamics. i loved that. yesterday i got a chance to use it as a source and a premap for my tube amp in my big stereo system and it sounded lovely. it is a great dac on its own.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Dadbeh said:


> in my experience 400i paired well with both audeze planars and dynamics. i loved that. yesterday i got a chance to use it as a source and a premap for my tube amp in my big stereo system and it sounded lovely. it is a great dac on its own.


Good stuff! Nice to hear you are utilizing the 400i for all that its worth. Sometimes people don't realize the swiss army knife that the 400i and 600i is. I feel like Zeos does a great job of explaining the 400i's versatility on youtube 

Zeos explaining the 400i

Glad you're enjoying it


----------



## martyn73

Hi all,

I have a 2Qute and NJC Reference II powering my HD800S. I’m thinking of replacing the DAC and amplifier with a CMA400i for convenience but can’t help wondering if the DAC section of the CMA400i will be a noticeable come down from the 2Qute. Reports of channel imbalance are a concern too.

Having been to a number of CanJams and upgraded from a STX soundcard, the only change in sound quality with the DACs was marginally less treble harshness / sibilance from the Hugo and 2Qute. However, this could have been due to replacing my solid-state Stax amplifier for a valve Stax amplifier. 

I’d need to sell the 2Qute to finance the CMA400i but I’d rather not compromise overall sound quality with my HD800S. The main reasons to change are that the NJC amplifier won’t work in the US (one day I’ll move there to marry my fiancé) and the HD800S may produce better bass (all things being equal) with the CMA400i running balanced. 

Thanks,


Martyn


----------



## esauseesaw

martyn73 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a 2Qute and NJC Reference II powering my HD800S. I’m thinking of replacing the DAC and amplifier with a CMA400i for convenience but can’t help wondering if the DAC section of the CMA400i will be a noticeable come down from the 2Qute. Reports of channel imbalance are a concern too.
> 
> ...



I haven't heard this exact combination but broadly speaking I'd agree with your comments on DACs. My personal experience has been amplification and balanced operation (with some headphones more than others) can have a more pronounced effect. The CMA400i was designed and priced to offer really good value so whilst it cost a bit less than your current products combined I'd expect the HB800S to respond really well on the amping side at least. Seeing as the CMA800 range and current mode circuit itself started life as a better amp for the HD800 specifically, the synergy should be really good.


----------



## BuddhaBruce

rutter said:


> How is this with Hifiman Edition X (v2), especially balanced?


Wondering if anyone tried this as well!


----------



## BuddhaBruce

SomeGuyDude said:


> And if anyone wants a near-perfect condition 400i at a discount, I got one for sale...


Still got one? How much?


----------



## BuddhaBruce

So is this worth upgrading to from my schiit jotunheim w/ balanced dac?


----------



## rutter

BuddhaBruce said:


> So is this worth upgrading to from my schiit jotunheim w/ balanced dac?



I would say absolutely not. I found the Jot with a separate Mimby to be much superior to the cma400i. Better impact and energy with greater clarity. What I've done is gotten a Gungnir Multibit to pair with the Jot.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Schiit anything earns its name. Any upgrade is a good upgrade.


----------



## BuddhaBruce

Is it possible to have this hooked up to a pair of active speakers as a pre amp, and use to connect to another amp? Like the schiit jot?


----------



## SoLame (Jul 13, 2018)

BuddhaBruce said:


> Is it possible to have this hooked up to a pair of active speakers as a pre amp, and use to connect to another amp? Like the schiit jot?








sorry for large image!


----------



## BuddhaBruce

SoLame said:


> sorry for large image!



Thanks I saw this! So I'm guess that means I can't do it concurrently at the same time. I can either use as a pre amp, or as a dac and bypass the internal amp to another external amp


----------



## kurumaya

BuddhaBruce said:


> Thanks I saw this! So I'm guess that means I can't do it concurrently at the same time. I can either use as a pre amp, or as a dac and bypass the internal amp to another external amp



I was reading that the RCA and XLR outputs can be used concurrently. In that case you could use one set for the speakers (probably XLR for monitors), and use the other set for your amp. Would like confirmation from an owner that this is possible.


----------



## spookanide

martyn73 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a 2Qute and NJC Reference II powering my HD800S. I’m thinking of replacing the DAC and amplifier with a CMA400i for convenience but can’t help wondering if the DAC section of the CMA400i will be a noticeable come down from the 2Qute. Reports of channel imbalance are a concern too.
> 
> I’d need to sell the 2Qute to finance the CMA400i but I’d rather not compromise overall sound quality with my HD800S. The main reasons to change are that the NJC amplifier won’t work in the US (one day I’ll move there to marry my fiancé) and the HD800S may produce better bass (all things being equal) with the CMA400i running balanced.


I'd keep the 2Qute, the CMA400i DAC is lively and "revealing" while some would call it harsh. I also went for an all-in-one solution with this CMA400i, but I was using the ifi ican SE as an amp. I am now in the exact opposite position from you where in the future I'm looking to upgrade to a Chord barebones DAC like the 2Qute and combine it with a fun amp. Just for the record there's zero channel imbalance in my unit.

It's a very personal taste type of thing, some people prefer the Jot while others prefer the questyle. If you want a straight good amp upgrade you might want to look into the CMA600i, but that's not cost efficient at all.


----------



## Slashn77

Been thinking about getting a Jotunheim($400) or Headamp Gilmore Lite mark 2 ($500) to pair with my mimby but seeing that this is $800 and has the same dac as a $99 schiit modi I would want to use my Modi Multibit aka mimby so is it worth it to pick this up and use it as an amp only? I could sell the mimby for $200ish if this is better as an All in one unit. 

Don’t need balanced right now but maybe in the future and want an upgrade from a magni 3 without going over $500 for an amp.
That is why I am also really considering the Gilmore Lite MK2 since it is designed as a SE only amp but it seems like not many people own them.

Another idea I thought of if I was going to splurge and get the CMA600i is it worth the upgrade price from the 400i? Not looking to spend almost double though for a 8% gain with diminishing returns in this hobby.

I will be using mainly Sennheiser HD700 and Audeze LCD 2C Campfire audio Cascades and Campfire audio Andromedas as IEMs


----------



## Blueshound24

I could be wrong but I don't think the CMA400i has digital inputs that could be fed by a separate DAC? Others will have to chime in.
My CMA600i does, and I have it hooked up to an external DAC.


----------



## Slashn77

Blueshound24 said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think the CMA400i has digital inputs that could be fed by a separate DAC? Others will have to chime in.
> My CMA600i does, and I have it hooked up to an external DAC.


Wow really? For an $800 unit it would be surprising not to have that feature.
What is really appealing to me is the form factor and being designed to be able to run IEMs like the Andromedas which are crazy sensitive.


----------



## Mkoll

Blueshound24 is correct: the CMA400i does not have a digital input that allows an external DAC to be used in conjunction with the CMA400i's amp. I'd guess that the reason Questyle did this was to avoid cannibalizing sales of the more expensive CMA600i which does have this feature.


----------



## Eylrik

Slashn77 said:


> I will be using mainly Sennheiser HD700 and Audeze LCD 2C Campfire audio Cascades and Campfire audio Andromedas as IEMs


I've tried the Jotenheim and it is not at the same level (however a good choice for the price if you need the balanced output).The CMA400i will pair really well with the Lcd2c and the Hd700. Although I would recommend to run them balanced, as they will both benefit from the additional power.
The one and only drawback is indeed the lack of analog input, preventing you from using another dac. However, the dac's implementation of the CMA400i is great. I often use it as a dac/preamp.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Slashn77 said:


> Been thinking about getting a Jotunheim($400) or Headamp Gilmore Lite mark 2 ($500) to pair with my mimby but seeing that this is $800 and has the same dac as a $99 schiit modi I would want to use my Modi Multibit aka mimby so is it worth it to pick this up and use it as an amp only? I could sell the mimby for $200ish if this is better as an All in one unit.
> 
> Don’t need balanced right now but maybe in the future and want an upgrade from a magni 3 without going over $500 for an amp.
> That is why I am also really considering the Gilmore Lite MK2 since it is designed as a SE only amp but it seems like not many people own them.
> ...


I think with the headphones and IEMS you are using your would be better suited with the 400i actually. You will have the opportunity to drive those headphones and be  perfect for the IEMS. do you listen to headphones and IEMS equally or anyone more then the other?


----------



## ninetylol

This wonderful black box makes every headphone sing so good!


----------



## Blueshound24

Slashn77 said:


> Wow really? For an $800 unit it would be surprising not to have that feature.
> What is really appealing to me is the form factor and being designed to be able to run IEMs like the Andromedas which are crazy sensitive.




For what it is worth, I drive everything with my 600i, from LCD 2.2 to all my IEM's and it sounds wonderful and I have never heard any hiss with sensitive IEM's. In addition, the built in DAC is no slouch either, I just prefer my Perfectwave over it.


----------



## Slashn77

MTMECraig said:


> I think with the headphones and IEMS you are using your would be better suited with the 400i actually. You will have the opportunity to drive those headphones and be  perfect for the IEMS. do you listen to headphones and IEMS equally or anyone more then the other?


I will be mainly using headphones at the desk. LCD 2c and hd 700 and occasionally 650s


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Blueshound24 said:


> For what it is worth, I drive everything with my 600i, from LCD 2.2 to all my IEM's and it sounds wonderful and I have never heard any hiss with sensitive IEM's. In addition, the built in DAC is no slouch either, I just prefer my Perfectwave over it.


Well with that said then I would be hard pressed not to recommend the 600i to him over the 400i.

I just knew they engineered the 400i to sound great with IEM’s but if 600i can do it then I would go that route with the cans used


----------



## Soundizer

Paulo Abreu said:


> Damned, this CMA400i sounds so good at any volume! A terrific combo with Focal Clear. Btw, balanced or SE? I've been listening both but lately sticked more with SE more for convenience of my shorter and more on hand SE cable. So, as a picture worths a thousand words, here it goes again ...



Does the balanced cable connection of Focal Clear to the CMA400I sound better than SE?


----------



## Soundizer

Is there a 400i vs 600i comparison for sound quality on this thread? I did a search, but cannot find much. Mostly feature and function differences compared.


----------



## esauseesaw

Soundizer said:


> Is there a 400i vs 600i comparison for sound quality on this thread? I did a search, but cannot find much. Mostly feature and function differences compared.



I don't think there's anything in-depth but I've shared my thoughts on it once or twice. I find the CMA600i to have a touch more detail and refinement, in terms of imaging and sound stage, but we are talking very small differences here, nothing night and day. It can depend on the pairing, where a more capable HP is going to benefit more from that little extra.


----------



## Soundizer (Sep 13, 2018)

esauseesaw said:


> I don't think there's anything in-depth but I've shared my thoughts on it once or twice. I find the CMA600i to have a touch more detail and refinement, in terms of imaging and sound stage, but we are talking very small differences here, nothing night and day. It can depend on the pairing, where a more capable HP is going to benefit more from that little extra.



Thank you. Do you know if Questyle 600i has been fixed regarding end song ticking noises. A ticking noise when a song ends and just before another begins.

I was told that 95% was fixed on models afrer serial number 500? Can you please confirm or input to this for the benefit of owners or buyers. Thank you


----------



## esauseesaw (Sep 13, 2018)

Soundizer said:


> Thank you. Do you know if Questyle 600i has been fixed regarding end song ticking noises. A ticking noise when a song ends and just before another begins.
> 
> I was told that 95% was fixed on models afrer serial number 500? Can you please confirm or input to this for the benefit of owners or buyers. Thank you



It's 100% fixed on current models. Olders models can be upgraded by firmware. The 'over 500' serial number came from a UK customer who had a high 400's serial which was newer and therefore problem free. 500 then became a safe cut off, but earlier models are fine. The point is there shouldn't be a reason for any CMA600i owner to be suffering with the original click problem. If yours is it should be returned to your nearest distributor for upgrade.

However, to fully clarify. The original problem was a seriously obtrusive click, this has been 100% fixed. As with numerous other DACs, it is still possible to hear extremely quiet clicks when PC sound settings are not set-up correctly, because of mis-matching the system sample rate. This can effect playback from online platforms like YouTube but this isn't an issue specific to, or a fault with, Questyle. It's just a matter of getting audio settings correct.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Soundizer

esauseesaw said:


> It's 100% fixed on current models. Olders models can be upgraded by firmware. The 'over 500' serial number came from a UK customer who had a high 400's serial which was newer and therefore problem free. 500 then became a safe cut off, but earlier models are fine. The point is there shouldn't be a reason for any CMA600i owner to be suffering with the original click problem. If yours is it should be returned to your nearest distributor for upgrade.
> 
> However, to fully clarify. The original problem was a seriously obtrusive click, this has been 100% fixed. As with numerous other DACs, it is still possible to hear extremely quiet clicks when PC sound settings are not set-up correctly, because of mis-matching the system sample rate. This can effect playback from online platforms like YouTube but this isn't an issue specific to, or a fault with, Questyle. It's just a matter of getting audio settings correct.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thank you for the quick reply.
Just to clarify what serial numbers onwards should be fixed?


----------



## Paulo Abreu

Soundizer said:


> Does the balanced cable connection of Focal Clear to the CMA400I sound better than SE?



Hard to say. Lately I've listening mostly SE and love it, but this only possible because I have the CMA at half a meter from my head. Otherwise balanced extra power feels a bit more "sharp", less forgiving on the highs.


----------



## Slashn77

Really tempted by this. Already have a Mimby so may just for go for a Jotunheim for half the price. Still going back and forth though


----------



## esauseesaw

Soundizer said:


> Thank you for the quick reply.
> Just to clarify what serial numbers onwards should be fixed?



There isn't an official cut-off that I know of. As above though, if you have the original problem you will know about it! For those who are considering a second hand purchase you just need to confirm the firmware version. This can be checked by looking in system sound control panel > properties (with CMA600i selected) >  properties (again in the general tab) > driver tab. Under 'driver version' it needs to say v6.F3, this means it's either been updated or is a newer model without the problem in the first place. The older version is v6.C5, you don't want that. Not sure how you look on a OSX but I guess in a similar place, in sound settings.


----------



## spookanide

Slashn77 said:


> Really tempted by this. Already have a Mimby so may just for go for a Jotunheim for half the price. Still going back and forth though


If you want a flexible setup I'd say stick with a stand-alone amp. Maybe look into an entry level violectric if you have budget for a CMA400?



Paulo Abreu said:


> Hard to say. Lately I've listening mostly SE and love it, but this only possible because I have the CMA at half a meter from my head. Otherwise balanced extra power feels a bit more "sharp", less forgiving on the highs.


Huh! Thought I was imagining things because I was using different cables.


----------



## Soundizer (Sep 14, 2018)

Slashn77 said:


> Really tempted by this. Already have a Mimby so may just for go for a Jotunheim for half the price. Still going back and forth though




The Jotunheim is half the price of the CMA400I or CMA600i in your location? Is that with AK4490 DAC OPTION?

In the UK prices are:
Jotunheim with AK4490 DAC = £510.
CMA400I = £795.
CMA600i = £1,099 - £1,199.


----------



## Slashn77

Soundizer said:


> The Jotunheim is half the price of the CMA400I or CMA600i in your location? Is that with AK4490 DAC OPTION?
> 
> In the UK prices are:
> Jotunheim with AK4490 DAC = £510.
> ...


I am in the USA
Jot is $399 no tax amp only or $499 with same dac chip as CMA400i (I have a Mimby already so $399 for amp only)
CMA400i is $799


----------



## tim0chan

Slashn77 said:


> I am in the USA
> Jot is $399 no tax amp only or $499 with same dac chip as CMA400i (I have a Mimby already so $399 for amp only)
> CMA400i is $799


just get the jotunheim if you dont need the preamp function. I personally find it unacceptable that the jotunheim has no buttons to toggle the functions


----------



## Amber Rain

Hi

I'm curious about the CMA400i (but not in a position to purchase yet), could someone clarify the following for me:

1) Can I use my QP1R via optical out to feed the CMA400i?
2) If so, will this allow the CMA400i to play my DSD files on my QP1R OK? (I understand that the CMA600i needs to use JRiver for this function to work and would by via PC - not a Mac?)
3) How does the DAC in the CMA400i compare to the DAC in the QP1R?                                                                                                                            4) With regard to the CMA600i, I can't tell from the pictures but is that a remote sensor between the SE outputs and the internal/external toggle switch?  

Many thanks


----------



## Paulo Abreu

Amber Rain said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm curious about the CMA400i (but not in a position to purchase yet), could someone clarify the following for me:
> 
> ...



Hi, CMA400i has an optical input so I guess 1) is yes
I post to notice however that AFAIK CMA400i only accepts DSD over the USB input, not on the optical or coaxial inputs

My 2 cents


----------



## Amber Rain

Thanks, greatly appreciated. Disappointed about the dsd as I have a Mac.


----------



## esauseesaw

Paulo Abreu said:


> Hi, CMA400i has an optical input so I guess 1) is yes
> I post to notice however that AFAIK CMA400i only accepts DSD over the USB input, not on the optical or coaxial inputs
> 
> My 2 cents



Please someone correct me if my understanding is wrong here but I'm pretty sure DSD only ever works over USB? Optical/SPDIF cannot support it from file > DAC. Max via Optical is 96/24bit and max via SPDIF (coaxial) is 192/24bit. For anything else you have to connect via USB, regardless of the brand/product. Also it is only Questyle's True DSD direct system that does not work via MAC, which is shame but this is due to the Mac architecture. However, that doesn't mean you can't play DSD via a Mac. It still supports DSD over DoP64 and DoP128, which is how many other DACs handle DSD.


----------



## Amber Rain

Thanks Matt

I didn't know that DSD only worked over USB. I have some of my DSD files converted to ALAC to allow playback on my Mac, so all is not lost!

Do you have any comments / insight  on the relative merits of the DACs in the CMA400i and the QP1R?

Cheers


----------



## BuddhaBruce

Anyone interested in a bnib questyle qp2r?


----------



## Paulo Abreu

esauseesaw said:


> Please someone correct me if my understanding is wrong here but I'm pretty sure DSD only ever works over USB? Optical/SPDIF cannot support it from file > DAC. Max via Optical is 96/24bit and max via SPDIF (coaxial) is 192/24bit. For anything else you have to connect via USB, regardless of the brand/product. Also it is only Questyle's True DSD direct system that does not work via MAC, which is shame but this is due to the Mac architecture. However, that doesn't mean you can't play DSD via a Mac. It still supports DSD over DoP64 and DoP128, which is how many other DACs handle DSD.



I only noticed DSD wouldn't work over coaxial when no sound was delivered by my CMA400i when playing DSD files from my FiiO X7 mk2
So I went to the manual and stated DSD would only work on USB. Fortunately X7 has a setting that fixes that (D2P - DSD to PCM). But I saw somewhere that its possible to output the DSD over PCM (DOP) on coaxial but only on DSD64, if the device supports it, not DSD128, 256, etc.
Regards


----------



## esauseesaw

Paulo Abreu said:


> I only noticed DSD wouldn't work over coaxial when no sound was delivered by my CMA400i when playing DSD files from my FiiO X7 mk2
> So I went to the manual and stated DSD would only work on USB. Fortunately X7 has a setting that fixes that (D2P - DSD to PCM). But I saw somewhere that its possible to output the DSD over PCM (DOP) on coaxial but only on DSD64, if the device supports it, not DSD128, 256, etc.
> Regards



Thanks for the extra input. Most devices (which support it) seem capable of outputting a DSD file over digital connections but I think it always has to be converted to PCM first. To get DSD over coaxial might be possible but that would be device dependent, perhpas a peer to peer system. The limitation of the S/PDIF standard and the bandwidth available would explain why DSD64 only. I'd guess any more is too higher data rate for the protocol to handle.


----------



## esauseesaw

Amber Rain said:


> Thanks Matt
> 
> I didn't know that DSD only worked over USB. I have some of my DSD files converted to ALAC to allow playback on my Mac, so all is not lost!
> 
> ...



DSD should be fine, it just won't be 'real' DSD.  A lot of devices that support DSD do the conversion through PCM. A few products offer a direct stream system (like True DSD). Ideally that's the way you want to do it. This is probably for another thread but I think DSD is a much misunderstood format. It has merits when done properly but easily becomes a nonsense as well. I overheard one guy explaining to another recently that it was 5.1 for stereo playback, like it gave you 5.1 over stereo. !?!? He spoke with such confidence it was scary.... 

Anyway, I digress. I'm not sure I fully understand the question TBH. They use different DAC chips, if that is what you are referring to? Technically the chip in the CMA400i is newer (better SQ) and supports higher sample rates. Whether one DAC chip sounds better than another is always debatable and is highly connected to the implementation. I haven't compared the two side by side but I personally prefer the QP2R to the QP1R on detail, imaging and overall resolution. The CMA400i shares the same AKM chip as the QP2R. Some still prefer the QP1R as a little more dynamic and energetic. Still a very competent player. Each to their own! Personally I believe the thing that makes Questyle products so special is the current mode amp. I've noted much greater relative improvements from that when compared to upgrading DACs in generally.


----------



## Amber Rain

esauseesaw said:


> DSD should be fine, it just won't be 'real' DSD.  A lot of devices that support DSD do the conversion through PCM. A few products offer a direct stream system (like True DSD). Ideally that's the way you want to do it. This is probably for another thread but I think DSD is a much misunderstood format. It has merits when done properly but easily becomes a nonsense as well. I overheard one guy explaining to another recently that it was 5.1 for stereo playback, like it gave you 5.1 over stereo. !?!? He spoke with such confidence it was scary....
> 
> Anyway, I digress. I'm not sure I fully understand the question TBH. They use different DAC chips, if that is what you are referring to? Technically the chip in the CMA400i is newer (better SQ) and supports higher sample rates. Whether one DAC chip sounds better than another is always debatable and is highly connected to the implementation. I haven't compared the two side by side but I personally prefer the QP2R to the QP1R on detail, imaging and overall resolution. The CMA400i shares the same AKM chip as the QP2R. Some still prefer the QP1R as a little more dynamic and energetic. Still a very competent player. Each to their own! Personally I believe the thing that makes Questyle products so special is the current mode amp. I've noted much greater relative improvements from that when compared to upgrading DACs in generally.




Thanks for the reply, I appreciate the DAC issue is subjective (and also dependant on implementation).


----------



## Deftone

After some research i decided on Questyle and ordered CM400i, ive been using Chord gear for last 3-4 years. While i still love it, its nice to step outside and get some fresh air and enjoy something new so ill very likely put the Chord stuff for sale. Also orderd a balanced 4 pin cable too, nothing fancy, i like the standard black tpe style not a big fan of high end braided shoe lace cables. A few more days and it will be here, hope it reignites my love for HD650s.


----------



## Mkoll

Hope you like it! Let us know how it compares to what Chord gear you were using before.


----------



## Deftone (Oct 4, 2018)

magicman said:


> *Sometimes it's just not about technical possibilities, more about the mood that some headphones are able to create.*
> 
> Sometimes I am just sick & tired of these super-dooper new visions of sound. I love to go back to the old ones and focus on the music itself. These all are just headphones, doesn't matter if that's orpheus or not. But maybe I am just getting old or spent too much money through my entire life on headphones, dacs & headphones amps.
> 
> Which output are you using ? SE or BALANCED to drive your 650 ?



Its important for everyone to remember this, the mood and emotion it brings, its easy to get swept away and want the best each time something new comes out. I know theres some people that would never actually listen to music if they had to stick to one headphone and amp, the fun is trying new stuff all the time.


----------



## Deftone

Mkoll said:


> Hope you like it! Let us know how it compares to what Chord gear you were using before.



Will do!


----------



## Dreew

Hello,
trying to choose between these two devices - Questyle CMA400I  or Yulong DA9
which is better, guys?


----------



## Deftone




----------



## Dreew

first impressions? sound etc.


----------



## Deftone (Oct 5, 2018)

Dreew said:


> first impressions? sound etc.



I want to spend a week with the pairing before I give any impressions on sound but I will comment on the build quality as it’s incredible, the metal casing is thick and solid, buttons click and the volume pot is as smooth as the HD650s treble.The amber leds on the front are much nicer looking than ugly blue everyone seems to use, Im very impressed but as I should be for £800.


----------



## Deftone (Oct 8, 2018)

Today I've been playing around with the dip switches of my 400i and doing a bit of comparing between balanced and single ended and i felt like i needed to talk about what i found out early.

(SE low gain) smooth delicate sound, hitting around 1 - 2 oclock on volume, sounds good but not as good as expected.

(SE high gain) sounds the same just a tad louder, nothing really stands out, volume dropped to 12 oclock.

(Balance low gain) volume now at 11, bass sounds a tad punchier and more dyanmic, can hear the cymbals little more clearly and has a sharper edge, small upgrade.

(Balance High gain) Boom! instant smile creeps up my face, clarity boost (famous sennheiser veil gone?) bass much tighter and cymbals even clearer but treble still not harsh.

At this point its a bit of shock and im rushing through my tracks to hear them differently.

Edit; on further listening I had to drop down to using (Balance low gain) as I think that’s the sweet spot, I don’t get enough freedom with the volume pot on high gain.


----------



## zimou13

No disrespect Tyll I value your reviews and wealth of knowledge but did you guys just describe this as "wow affordable"?? To rest of us "average joes" this is far from affordable considering something like the Jotunheim is under £500 Plex Kodi Lucky Patcher


----------



## Dreew

pweeew// and i got mine Q!) end game, i think, for now, heh.... maybe


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

I wonder how this sounds with the Empyrean.


----------



## gibby

BuddhaBruce said:


> Anyone interested in a bnib questyle qp2r?



Trade for CMA400i?


----------



## Deftone

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> I wonder how this sounds with the Empyrean.



Probably quite nice, very firm and balanced sound from the CMA with really good treble extension to compliment the warm sounding Empyrean.


----------



## Amber Rain

Hi just gauging opinion / thoughts on:

- Whether the CMA600i represents better value as it has been reduced to £850 at several outlets over the 400i at £730 (both new)?
- Whether my Shure SE846 would hiss with either?
- Whether I would be better off spending my money on upgrading my headphones (Shure SRH 840) to something else, rather than getting a headphone DAC/Amp combo. I'm kind of interested in Audeze LCD 2 Closed (can't do open backed headphones).

All of the above are currently outside my price range, but  am clearing out / selling off some of my audio gear and maybe Santa will make a partial donation, but I want to use any funds wisely.

Thanks


----------



## Pings

Mine is having problems. It just discarded in Device Manager. I can't see the DAC in windows at all.


----------



## Deftone

Pings said:


> Mine is having problems. It just discarded in Device Manager. I can't see the DAC in windows at all.



It wont show up as a playback device if you disable it, could it be that?


----------



## Pings

Deftone said:


> It wont show up as a playback device if you disable it, could it be that?



It was Windows update (KB4471332) that I think knocked it out. I didn't disable it and it was gone even from Device Manager. I had to click "Show hidden devices", then uninstall it reboot and then reinstall the driver for Windows to see it again. This happened the other day when I updated Windows (KB4471332) and boom the DAC was not plugged in according to Windows. I couldn't figure it out so I just reformated. Then today Windows updated to (KB4471332) and again it was gone even from Device Manager. But, at least I figured out how to fix it.


----------



## Pings

Spoke too soon. After a few hours, my speakers starting beeping and again it was gone from Device Manager. This time I could not use the method as it didn't work. After rebooting a few time it now shows up as XMOS DFU in Device Manager.


----------



## Mkoll

Pings said:


> Spoke too soon. After a few hours, my speakers starting beeping and again it was gone from Device Manager. This time I could not use the method as it didn't work. After rebooting a few time it now shows up as XMOS DFU in Device Manager.


Does optical via your motherboard's onboard sound work?


----------



## Pings

Mkoll said:


> Does optical via your motherboard's onboard sound work?



I don't even own an optical cable. I'm taking it I need to get one to troubleshoot this thing?


----------



## Mkoll

Pings said:


> I don't even own an optical cable. I'm taking it I need to get one to troubleshoot this thing?


It would definitely provide more info that's for sure. If it works via optical, then there's probably something wrong with the Questyle's USB input. And if it works there's a workaround too. If it doesn't worj, there's probably something wrong farther down the chain. Trying coax and/or using the preamp outs with speakers would tell you more too.


----------



## crossfire

Ended up purchasing this tonight to replace my sort of dying Liquid Carbon + Stealth DC combo. I hope this won't disappoint after reading all the positive feedback!


----------



## MaxD

It is a realy nice class a Amp /DAC.  not much to dislike.   I replace my Schitt kit with it and its a bit of class.   No analog in but I suspect that is intentional.

I have a question you guys might be able to help with:

I have had the 400I for about a year now,  I have it paired with HD660s's and oppo PM3's,  sometimes my fostex 50 mad dogs.   Loving it still.   But I need some advice:
I need to add a surface pro 4 as a source (input)   It only has USB 2.0 and DisplayPort as digital outputs.   
I am already using the 400I's USB in for my desktop so I need to use a coax as there are two or optical.    I have used an old fiio x3 to convert from USB to Coax but that is yet another device between my source and amp.
Is it possible to get a clean digital audio from the display port connecter  on my surface (or any other pc for that matter) ?  Or a better way to convert usb to coax /toslink ?
Any ideas welcome.


----------



## JerryLeeds (Dec 27, 2018)

Only way I can see is a displayport to HDMI conversion cable and then an HDMI converter box with an output toslink/coaxial .. may not work with DSD

I've never tried the above

I wonder if there is a USB switch you can use?

https://www.amazon.com/UGREEN-Sharing-Peripheral-Switcher-Computer/dp/B01CU4QCRS


----------



## MaxD

Now why dident I think of that.  damn good idea!,   I have a USB switch and dident think of it.   I have just tested it and it worked briliently,  about a 3 second switchover time.

Thanks man.


----------



## MaxD

I should have mentiond,  Im using this switch:  https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01N6GD9JO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Deftone

Dreew said:


> pweeew// and i got mine Q!) end game, i think, for now, heh.... maybe



How do you feel about the amp now youve had more time with it?

I liked the 400i so much i got the new Twelve, 650s just dont seem to stop improving, absolutely relentless.


----------



## spookanide

Deftone said:


> After some research i decided on Questyle and ordered CM400i, ive been using Chord gear for last 3-4 years. While i still love it, its nice to step outside and get some fresh air and enjoy something new so ill very likely put the Chord stuff for sale.


What Chord gear did you use?


----------



## Deftone

spookanide said:


> What Chord gear did you use?



Mojo for around 3 years, hugo 2 for a few months.

I dont have that stuff anymore it wasnt a good match for my current headphones. Mojo starts to sound too thick and even warmer with high end headphones/iems.


----------



## Mkoll

Deftone said:


> Mojo for around 3 years, hugo 2 for a few months.
> 
> I dont have that stuff anymore it wasnt a good match for my current headphones. Mojo starts to sound too thick and even warmer with high end headphones/iems.


I've heard mostly all good things about the H2, What shied you away from it?


----------



## Deftone

Mkoll said:


> I've heard mostly all good things about the H2, What shied you away from it?



I stopped using portable gear and wanted a desktop set up that wasn't battery powered. Qutest probably would have been a better choice but wanted to try other things.


----------



## Mkoll

Deftone said:


> I stopped using portable gear and wanted a desktop set up that wasn't battery powered. Qutest probably would have been a better choice but wanted to try other things.


For sure. May I ask, how does the CMA400i and Twelve compare to the Hugo 2?


----------



## Deftone

Mkoll said:


> For sure. May I ask, how does the CMA400i and Twelve compare to the Hugo 2?



i havent had the Hugo 2 for quite a while so wouldnt be able to do a proper comparison, but the 400i and 12 are very close in the way that they really good bass impact and extended treble but not fatiguing. Hugo 2 is leaner but more detailed. None of them sounded sluggish or thick like the Mojo. I think Hugo 2 is priced too high so the 400i is the best value and has had a price cut down a bit lately.


----------



## Pings (Jan 5, 2019)

Mkoll said:


> Does optical via your motherboard's onboard sound work?





Mkoll said:


> It would definitely provide more info that's for sure. If it works via optical, then there's probably something wrong with the Questyle's USB input. And if it works there's a workaround too. If it doesn't worj, there's probably something wrong farther down the chain. Trying coax and/or using the preamp outs with speakers would tell you more too.



Sorry, it took so long to get back to you. Things have been crazy as my house burnt down in Paradise CA. Saved my CMA400i though! Anyways, it took me some time to get an optical Toslink cable. It's been two days now and it has not switched off. I think you are right something is probably wrong with my 400i's USB input. What workaround? Great now I have to deal with Questyle's nonexistent customer support. Like I said my house burnt down in the Camp Fire and I saved my DAC but at the time I had the clear top on it but I left the metal top behind. In the aftermath, I didn't find it so I emailed Questyle only to get a response and nothing after that. Hopefully, it's just the holidays and they will get back to me. Has anyone had to send their unit back in and how was the experience?


----------



## Deftone

Pings said:


> Sorry, it took so long to get back to you. Things have been crazy as my house burnt down in Paradise CA. Saved my CMA400i though! Anyways, it took me some time to get an optical Toslink cable. It's been two days now and it has not switched off. I think you are right something is probably wrong with my 400i's USB input. What workaround? Great now I have to deal with Questyle's nonexistent customer support. Like I said my house burnt down in the Camp Fire and I saved my DAC but at the time I had the clear top on it but I left the metal top behind. In the aftermath, I didn't find it so I emailed Questyle only to get a response and nothing after that. Hopefully, it's just the holidays and they will get back to me. Has anyone had to send their unit back in and how was the experience?



I’ve contacted them 5 times since October 2018 and still waiting for a response.


----------



## Mkoll

Pings said:


> Sorry, it took so long to get back to you. Things have been crazy as my house burnt down in Paradise CA. Saved my CMA400i though! Anyways, it took me some time to get an optical Toslink cable. It's been two days now and it has not switched off. I think you are right something is probably wrong with my 400i's USB input. What workaround? Great now I have to deal with Questyle's nonexistent customer support. Like I said my house burnt down in the Camp Fire and I saved my DAC but at the time I had the clear top on it but I left the metal top behind. In the aftermath, I didn't find it so I emailed Questyle only to get a response and nothing after that. Hopefully, it's just the holidays and they will get back to me. Has anyone had to send their unit back in and how was the experience?


I'm sorry to hear about your house. I can't imagine how that must be. The workaround is the optical input itself.


----------



## gibby

I'm selling mine if anyone is interested .


----------



## MiRaCL

Just got home with a CMA400i and it works great 
Using it with LCD-2.2F balanced.

The gain switched underneath was set to normal. Should these be at normal or low?


----------



## Mkoll

MiRaCL said:


> Just got home with a CMA400i and it works great
> Using it with LCD-2.2F balanced.
> 
> The gain switched underneath was set to normal. Should these be at normal or low?


Personal preference really. I prefer low because none of my headphones are so hard to drive that they require the gain from normal and I like having finer control over volume level.


----------



## maky100

Hello,

First of all, sorry for crossposting this topic, I will try to make it better in the future.
I am new here and couldn't post it in this thread at my first try.
I have the Questyle CMA400i since two days and it's a good piece of HIFI.
I am using it with a Windows 10 PC with running JRiver on it. Output via USB using Questyle ASIO driver.
I have a lot of Audio files with all possible bitrates. All bitrates are working fine in the setup above. All bitrates will be shown with the correct LED in the front of the Questyle, PCM also as DSD files. Only one bitrate, 352,8 KHz, will not be displayed correct. Depending which file was played before, the Questyle shows a 352,8 KHz file as 44,1 KHz up to 192 KHz, but never correct. Bitrate will be shown correct in taskbar icon of the Windows 10 ASIO driver.
Is anyone here who can confirm this problem?

best regards
Manfred


----------



## Leonarfd

Hi folks, quick question I cant find on the product page or manual. When you use it as DAC with fixed line out, is both the RCA and the XLR active at the same time?


----------



## Azirius

I too have wondered this. Unfortunately I do not have any XLR cables to test this. I’m hoping one of our forum friends can help in this matter


----------



## jasoncd2

Any thoughts on the CMA400i vs the new Twelve?  Both are on my short list.  My main headphones aren’t super hard to drive but with 470 ohm impedance the extra power from the Twelve sounds like it would be nice.

DAC section looks similar?  I feel like the CMA400i may be a much bigger value here but when I go for cost savings that can often end with another purchase much sooner down the line.

I’m coming from a Lake People G109-A and a Gumby.


----------



## Deftone

maky100 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First of all, sorry for crossposting this topic, I will try to make it better in the future.
> I am new here and couldn't post it in this thread at my first try.
> ...



I think its just something wrong with the display leds, mine would always annoyingly flash the lock led every 6 seconds.


----------



## Deftone

jasoncd2 said:


> Any thoughts on the CMA400i vs the new Twelve?  Both are on my short list.  My main headphones aren’t super hard to drive but with 470 ohm impedance the extra power from the Twelve sounds like it would be nice.
> 
> DAC section looks similar?  I feel like the CMA400i may be a much bigger value here but when I go for cost savings that can often end with another purchase much sooner down the line.
> 
> I’m coming from a Lake People G109-A and a Gumby.



DAC section is unchanged, CMA400 definitely better value, plenty of power from the XLR output.


----------



## maky100

Deftone said:


> I think its just something wrong with the display leds, mine would always annoyingly flash the lock led every 6 seconds.



thanks for your reply, but I think this is not the same problem. Mine is to reproduce - _"Only one bitrate, 352,8 KHz, will not be displayed correct",_ it works correct with 384 KHz, which uses the same LED_._ You seem to have a really LED problem, maybe with contacts.


----------



## Deftone

maky100 said:


> thanks for your reply, but I think this is not the same problem. Mine is to reproduce - _"Only one bitrate, 352,8 KHz, will not be displayed correct",_ it works correct with 384 KHz, which uses the same LED_._ You seem to have a really LED problem, maybe with contacts.



No longer own 400i, one of gain switches failed after a short time.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Has anyone measure the jitter over TOSLINK vs USB? I'm having noise/ground loop issues with my USB connection and was wondering if TOSLINK would be equally good in terms of SQ.


----------



## Leonarfd

drummerdimitri said:


> Has anyone measure the jitter over TOSLINK vs USB? I'm having noise/ground loop issues with my USB connection and was wondering if TOSLINK would be equally good in terms of SQ.


Had ground loop problems trough USB , the same happened with coax. Have not tested the TOSLINK, but I bought a brilliant device. ifi iDefender3.0  https://ifi-audio.com/products/idefender3-0/.

Completely removed the problem, I only had problems on the active monitors and my tube amp. If im not wrong what it does is removing the ground cable in the usb.


----------



## Leonarfd

As im using both the outputs on the back I had to get a monitor controller to control the volume of my monitors, was annoying to switch the monitors on and off on the back everytime I wanted to use the tube amp plugged into the cma400i.


----------



## TommyFro

Has anyone had any luck in contacting the questyle service center? My units DAC has developed a pretty noticable channel imbalance and also a hum from the right channel when using the 4 pin xlr connector. I have emailed them and have not heard back yet and was wondering if anyone had anything I should try. Thanks!


----------



## Deftone

TommyFro said:


> Has anyone had any luck in contacting the questyle service center? My units DAC has developed a pretty noticable channel imbalance and also a hum from the right channel when using the 4 pin xlr connector. I have emailed them and have not heard back yet and was wondering if anyone had anything I should try. Thanks!



I wouldnt get your hopes up on getting a response at all, my 400i had a problem with the gain switches underneath leading to imbalance on high gain. 3 months i spent trying to contact them and anyone i though related could help with no replies what so ever, i gave up when i realized there was no customer support and decided to return the 400i and never purchase from Questyle again.


----------



## BuddhaBruce

Question: I have a CMA400i hooked up to my PC via the USB input. Sometimes I don't want to turn my PC on to listen to music, is there a way I can hook up my phone to the 400i? There is no analog in


----------



## Amber Rain

Does your phone have a digital out or a docking option? If so, I  think using that would be the only way...


----------



## TommyFro

BuddhaBruce said:


> Question: I have a CMA400i hooked up to my PC via the USB input. Sometimes I don't want to turn my PC on to listen to music, is there a way I can hook up my phone to the 400i? There is no analog in


I have a S8+ so I use a UBS-C to Usb A and connect it via a normal usb audio cable. Works well if you use spdif from your computer instead of usb


----------



## BuddhaBruce

TommyFro said:


> I have a S8+ so I use a UBS-C to Usb A and connect it via a normal usb audio cable. Works well if you use spdif from your computer instead of usb



I may have to try this,,, are you using optical or coaxial to your computer


----------



## TommyFro

BuddhaBruce said:


> I may have to try this,,, are you using optical or coaxial to your computer


I use optical from my main PC. It is an older machine so the USB is noisy and sometimes drops so optical solved that problem and opens it up for my phone or laptop.


----------



## kith86 (May 9, 2019)

Edit : Wait the update 1st


----------



## gonzalo1004es

Hi! I was wondering if there's been any update on the issue while changing inputs mentioned in the thread, has been solved somehow? is it an issue found in all units? I've read all the thread and nobody comments its performance as a preamp, any comments?

Thanks!


----------



## Pings

Hey, my CMA400i started switching between DAC and AMP with a click sound on its own. 1st my USB input started dying out and now this. I don't think this thing has much life in it and Questyle support consists of ignoring you until you stop emailing them. FML $800 down the drain. This was the only thing that my wife grabbed for me during the Camp Fire late last year. I loved this amp while it lasted but like I said I don't think it has much life left.


----------



## TommyFro

Pings said:


> Hey, my CMA400i started switching between DAC and AMP with a click sound on its own. 1st my USB input started dying out and now this. I don't think this thing has much life in it and Questyle support consists of ignoring you until you stop emailing them. FML $800 down the drain. This was the only thing that my wife grabbed for me during the Camp Fire late last year. I loved this amp while it lasted but like I said I don't think it has much life left.


I have gotten someone at Questyle to respond after way too much trying. My unit has been in California since last Monday being tested, so if everything goes well I might have a good contact for you. I'm honestly still not sure how good the service is gonna be, my representative has been in and out of the hospital recently and I haven't been given anyone else's email so communications is a bit lacking, so I'll test it with my unit before getting yours sucked into it as well.


----------



## Pings (May 14, 2019)

TommyFro said:


> I have gotten someone at Questyle to respond after way too much trying. My unit has been in California since last Monday being tested, so if everything goes well I might have a good contact for you. I'm honestly still not sure how good the service is gonna be, my representative has been in and out of the hospital recently and I haven't been given anyone else's email so communications is a bit lacking, so I'll test it with my unit before getting yours sucked into it as well.



I don't know what to do here. Like I said I lost everything in the Camp Fire in Paradise California. When you lose everything but one thing that thing becomes special in ways I can not explain to you. I am no longer homeless but things are really rough for me. Again, I just don't know what to do here. I am really hoping that this touches someone's heart here and they help me out.


----------



## TommyFro

Pings said:


> I don't know what to do here. Like I said I lost everything in the Camp Fire in Paradise California. When you lose everything but one thing that thing becomes special in ways I can not explain to you. I am no longer homeless but things are really rough for me. Again, I just don't know what to do here. I am really hoping that this touches someone's heart here and they help me out.


I feel your pain, I lost gear a few years ago in a hurricane. I'll PM you with the info I have on their US based service center in the hopes that they can help.


----------



## McPerk (May 14, 2019)

TommyFro said:


> I have gotten someone at Questyle to respond after way too much trying. My unit has been in California since last Monday being tested, so if everything goes well I might have a good contact for you. I'm honestly still not sure how good the service is gonna be, my representative has been in and out of the hospital recently and I haven't been given anyone else's email so communications is a bit lacking, so I'll test it with my unit before getting yours sucked into it as well.



Man it seems like the CMA400i is great looking unit but quality is a bit off.  I have a similar story and mine got shipped off for repair.  We’ll see if it happens and I get it back.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## gonzalo1004es

Pings said:


> I don't know what to do here. Like I said I lost everything in the Camp Fire in Paradise California. When you lose everything but one thing that thing becomes special in ways I can not explain to you. I am no longer homeless but things are really rough for me. Again, I just don't know what to do here. I am really hoping that this touches someone's heart here and they help me out.


I’m sorry to hear that, I wish much strength to overcome this situation!


----------



## kith86

Ok since waiting a week for confirmation and still no support, here's my problem

I have unfortunate experience lately with this CMA400i DAC, this DAC cannot be detected at all with USB port, coaxial and other port seems fine (been tested already), When connected to USB port, LED indicator remains in Unlock Position

We bring the unit to local service center, they chekeced and said 90% probability the broken part is XMOS chip of the unit, but there's possibility the other part also need to be fixed as well, they afraid other internal parts also have malfunction because of this

If i chose route to fix this on local service center, it will void the warranty but the process is taking about 2 weeks, i;m worrid about questyle warranty, they said it can took about 3 months for this to get fixed by them

But, Fortunately the unit still under warranty (5 months left)

My question is :

1. How's good Questyle warranty ? How long for this to be fixed ? anyone with same experience ?
2. Should i let the unit got repaired by service center or just send this unit back to questyle ?
3. How come the XMOS broken, what's cause of it ? it's common for this XMOS chip to be broken that easily ? is replacing XMOS will warranty the unit will be fix and this will not happened again ?


----------



## TommyFro

kith86 said:


> Ok since waiting a week for confirmation and still no support, here's my problem
> 
> I have unfortunate experience lately with this CMA400i DAC, this DAC cannot be detected at all with USB port, coaxial and other port seems fine (been tested already), When connected to USB port, LED indicator remains in Unlock Position
> 
> ...


Do you have the drivers installed? If so there are a few things to consider before sending it to Questyle for repair: 
-you must have the invoice from where you purchased it, with the serial number of the unit on it(mine didnt have that and they will more than likely not provide service under warranty)
-Their warranty service is really slow, it's a one man operation for US units, not sure how it will be for you. It willprobably take just as long if not more to get it repaired by questyle, mines been there for almost 2 weeks already and nothing has been touched and it's just starting to be tested 
-i cant comment on the xmos chip issue as mine was a channel imbalance issue. My guess is any outside service will void the warranty in total but like I said above it really isn't worth much and local service might be your best bet anyways


----------



## kith86

TommyFro said:


> Do you have the drivers installed? If so there are a few things to consider before sending it to Questyle for repair:
> -you must have the invoice from where you purchased it, with the serial number of the unit on it(mine didnt have that and they will more than likely not provide service under warranty)
> -Their warranty service is really slow, it's a one man operation for US units, not sure how it will be for you. It willprobably take just as long if not more to get it repaired by questyle, mines been there for almost 2 weeks already and nothing has been touched and it's just starting to be tested
> -i cant comment on the xmos chip issue as mine was a channel imbalance issue. My guess is any outside service will void the warranty in total but like I said above it really isn't worth much and local service might be your best bet anyways



- Yes, i did installed the driver, already check it also to local service center, USB connection died for sure, 94% they sure it because of XMOS CHIP Faulty
- Gee, that long ? then i will consider repair to my local shop then
- Yep, we have different issue, mine with USB and this they said regarding XMOS chip, the chip malfunction cause it can't be detected through USB port, other port and connection tested well and fine, i hope you can get your unit back soon

I will update later, the XMOS CHIP and repair cost are about 110$, hope it will not take long to fix it, they said it will takes 1 week to fix it.


----------



## McPerk

@TommyFro and my experiences are based out of the US and you're in Indonesia.  Not sure how good or bad your support is over there, but before you have your local shop work on it, you might want to hit up the Facebook Questyle Indonesia site to see if they can help you:

https://www.facebook.com/pg/Questyle-Audio-Indonesia-199522937222364/posts/

The Facebook Questyle USA site is where I've had the most luck getting someone to reply to me.  Still very slow service response, but at least it's a response.


----------



## kith86

McPerk said:


> @TommyFro and my experiences are based out of the US and you're in Indonesia.  Not sure how good or bad your support is over there, but before you have your local shop work on it, you might want to hit up the Facebook Questyle Indonesia site to see if they can help you:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pg/Questyle-Audio-Indonesia-199522937222364/posts/
> 
> The Facebook Questyle USA site is where I've had the most luck getting someone to reply to me.  Still very slow service response, but at least it's a response.



Wow thanks, it's work, thanks a lot, i didnot get those info from my seller (the 2nd owner), i didnot know they can be reached at facebook, i'm still trying settle this then, i will update the result later


----------



## TommyFro

I feel the group of us who currently are getting service should create a service thread for others. Maybe after one of our units actually gets repaired so we know it isn't useless


----------



## Willis

Hi guys, how does the cma400i compare to the Schiit Jotunheim? 

Should I get this since I already have a jot and planning to get this as a upgrade? Thanks


----------



## mydetour

I had the CMA 600i sold it and about 4 months later picked up the CMA 400i and I have to say I don't plan on spending more to go back to the 600i. Unfortaly I did not get a chance to AB them right next to each other but as a DAC the 400i performs just stupid good. I do a lot of work in production and use my headphones plugged straight into the CMA 400i. Later when I want to enjoy music I push the signal out to another amp, this right now has been to the Feliks Audio Echo and I have loved every minute with this guy.


----------



## JerryLeeds

Get the RME ADI-2 DAC .. you won't be disappointed


----------



## Pings

Willis said:


> Hi guys, how does the cma400i compare to the Schiit Jotunheim?
> 
> Should I get this since I already have a jot and planning to get this as a upgrade? Thanks



I went from the Fostex HP-A4BL to the Schiit Jotunheim to the Questyle CMA400i and I would say it was an upgrade in that order.


----------



## Willis

therawview said:


> I had the CMA 600i sold it and about 4 months later picked up the CMA 400i and I have to say I don't plan on spending more to go back to the 600i. Unfortaly I did not get a chance to AB them right next to each other but as a DAC the 400i performs just stupid good. I do a lot of work in production and use my headphones plugged straight into the CMA 400i. Later when I want to enjoy music I push the signal out to another amp, this right now has been to the Feliks Audio Echo and I have loved every minute with this guy.



But according to spec, the jot seem to have more power and also the cma400i is double the price of jot.


----------



## FritzS (May 29, 2019)

magicman said:


> Crosstalk and power are main differences. So from technical point of view balanced is always better but only for THE SAME application.
> 
> Overall sound signature difference depends on the application of the circuit. For example there is very popular "push-pull" application for balanced outputs and it causes generation of odd order harmonics, which may be very unpleasant comparing to Single Ended output (even order harmonics). Some people like this kind of distortion and thus find it better than more smooth SE output.
> 
> ...



Did anyone know which chips use Pioneer U-05 DAC in the analog amp section?

My accurate questions here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/marantz-hd-dac1-and-pioneer-u-05.723974/#post-14979378


----------



## Focux

therawview said:


> I had the CMA 600i sold it and about 4 months later picked up the CMA 400i and I have to say I don't plan on spending more to go back to the 600i. Unfortaly I did not get a chance to AB them right next to each other but as a DAC the 400i performs just stupid good. I do a lot of work in production and use my headphones plugged straight into the CMA 400i. Later when I want to enjoy music I push the signal out to another amp, this right now has been to the Feliks Audio Echo and I have loved every minute with this guy.



Interesting, was contemplating between the 400i and Echo. Went with the Echo in the end as I wanted a separate DAC which I could upgrade down the road (assuming I do)


----------



## mydetour

Willis said:


> But according to spec, the jot seem to have more power and also the cma400i is double the price of jot.


yeah, but the 400i powers all my headphones just fine so why do you need more power?


----------



## mydetour

Focux said:


> Interesting, was contemplating between the 400i and Echo. Went with the Echo in the end as I wanted a separate DAC which I could upgrade down the road (assuming I do)


I like the Echo but I am going to sell it and try to of feliks other Amps


----------



## mydetour

Pings said:


> I went from the Fostex HP-A4BL to the Schiit Jotunheim to the Questyle CMA400i and I would say it was an upgrade in that order.


Yeah, I have jumped from a couple of different DAC's over the year but I seem to always go back to the Questyle but I also do a lot more critical listening because I work in production as an editor mainly.


----------



## fixedfreak

Hello,

Think of buying the CMA400i. Altenative would be the combo of Atom and Khadas TB.

I own a Beyer T5p 2nd and a HD660S

What would you suggest me?

Regards

Kai


----------



## MaxD

Hi Kai

I have the CMA400I and the HD660S's   I also have a balanced cable for the HD660S's and it sounds brilliant.    It is my daily desktop Rig.

I also use the Oppo PM3's and CA Solaris with it.   The solaris using a balanced cable there is some noise as they are so sedative.   But you wont be disappointed with the results with  the HD660s's.   Do remember the balanced port has more power so worth the cost of the cable.

Its a current mode Amp (Worth doing some reading on the subject) so don't be fooled by the math,  it can drive my fostex mad dogs which a lot of amps have trouble with.  And it is class A components all the way.

Max


----------



## Mkoll

The CMA400i is an excellent amp DAC combo with regard to sound quality, both as a headphone amplifier and as a preamp. However, product support is poor at least in the United States; I have not had any problems with mine but the few who have have difficulties contacting service. It also has no analog inputs so you can't use a separate DAC with it.

I'm happy with mine and I think I'd have to spend well over $1,000 for a significant upgrade.


----------



## TommyFro

I can confirm the service issues. My unit had a channel imbalance and buzz from all of the headphone outputs. My unit has been in California for nearly 2 months and the last contact that I had with them was 3 weeks ago as of today. The experiences that I and another user I have been in contact with, who's unit is also in the service center, have had has been less than fun. I will create a post about the service issues after everything is all said and done. Who knows, at this point anything might surprise me. Not exactly the service I would expect for an $800 unit. Pretty much accepted the thing is a total loss.

(not sure if this is allowed so I will remove if needed)
Well, if anyone wants the clear top and stand for their unit I'm selling mine and you can PM for info. Might as well let someone else enjoy how the unit looks set up instead of having them collect dust.


----------



## nigel801

Hi All, 
I need some help with the sudden issue with my CMA400i on my Mac mini suddenly the sound cuts off and the Xcore goes out from output devices, if I turn off and turn the CMA400i than it comes again but afer few minutes of playback again disappears from sound devices. Is anyone facing on mac mini runing high sierra version 10.13.6 build.

Thanks.


----------



## kith86 (Jun 19, 2019)

TommyFro said:


> I can confirm the service issues. My unit had a channel imbalance and buzz from all of the headphone outputs. My unit has been in California for nearly 2 months and the last contact that I had with them was 3 weeks ago as of today. The experiences that I and another user I have been in contact with, who's unit is also in the service center, have had has been less than fun. I will create a post about the service issues after everything is all said and done. Who knows, at this point anything might surprise me. Not exactly the service I would expect for an $800 unit. Pretty much accepted the thing is a total loss.
> 
> (not sure if this is allowed so I will remove if needed)
> Well, if anyone wants the clear top and stand for their unit I'm selling mine and you can PM for info. Might as well let someone else enjoy how the unit looks set up instead of having them collect dust.



Same with me here, can confirm it too, not only you, in SouthEastAsia as well, my unit being left in dust for a while now in the Shop waiting to be picked up by Representative sales (getting picked up process, not being repair yet), it's about a month++ now... still no update from them yet.., will be on worst case probably 4-6months i;m afraid just to fix the unit, i will update as well once it's clear..

updated : now the unit being picked up, waiting repairing process, will update once it's done


----------



## nigel801

can anyone please provide questyle support email, I have sent several email to  info@questyleaudio.com but no response, very poor service and make me wonder  I should never buy Questyle product again.


----------



## TommyFro

nigel801 said:


> can anyone please provide questyle support email, I have sent several email to  info@questyleaudio.com but no response, very poor service and make me wonder  I should never buy Questyle product again.


Welcome to my personal hell. My unit has been with Questyle since May 6th and the last communication I had with Bruce, their USA representative, was on May 22nd. Having gotten nothing in over 2 months myself and another user I have been in contact with who is also stuck in this hell have pretty much given up hope on receiving our units back. If you have your unit still I would recommend taking it to a local audio repair place because Questyle doesn't seem to care about those who send their units in for repair. Sorry I couldn't give you much hopeful information but I cannot recommend anyone buy Questyle anything until they get their act together. 

A few of us are going to put our combined experiences together about Questyle's service nightmare in the near future, if anyone has anything they want to add to this they can PM me. Hopefully with a few more people we can get them to change and actually provide service on their units.


----------



## Pings

I got a free RMA from them and after reading people's horor stories I will NOT be sending mine in.


----------



## TommyFro

Pings said:


> I got a free RMA from them and after reading people's horor stories I will NOT be sending mine in.


When did you get the RMA? It would be very poor of them to still be accepting RMA's when they haven't been working with those who have their units already in service.... Sounds more like a scam than a reputable company


----------



## Willis

What a pity, I really like the questyle design and after reading the review I thought this could be the upgrade I am looking for. Questyle obviously didn’t plan to provide after sale service which to me is a deal breaker. I have always been skeptical of Chinese product, they just don’t last.


----------



## omniweltall

Willis said:


> What a pity, I really like the questyle design and after reading the review I thought this could be the upgrade I am looking for. Questyle obviously didn’t plan to provide after sale service which to me is a deal breaker. I have always been skeptical of Chinese product, they just don’t last.


People need to experience it themselves before they understand. My case as well. 

Worst case, cut your losses and move on.


----------



## Pings

TommyFro said:


> When did you get the RMA? It would be very poor of them to still be accepting RMA's when they haven't been working with those who have their units already in service.... Sounds more like a scam than a reputable company



In May. They were going to give me a free RMA do to me being a Camp Fire victim. My CMA400i was the only thing my wife saved of mine. Litterally everything of mine burnt down and my CMA400i has become sentimental. It was your comments and others who scared me away from sending it in and here we are a few month later and you still have to gotten your unit back.


----------



## TommyFro

Pings said:


> In May. They were going to give me a free RMA do to me being a Camp Fire victim. My CMA400i was the only thing my wife saved of mine. Litterally everything of mine burnt down and my CMA400i has become sentimental. It was your comments and others who scared me away from sending it in and here we are a few month later and you still have to gotten your unit back.


Oh yeah, I remember your story. Hopefully everything is going well for you. I wish I had better news Questyle wise, unfortunately everything on their site goes through one email and no one seems to check it. I'll keep pestering them, I want my unit back now even if they didn't fix it. I'll keep everyone updated if I get anywhere but I'm not too hopeful.


----------



## Reactcore

Hey guys, new 400i owner here!
I managed to pick up a mint used one for €400. And terminated my stock hd800 cable with a xlr plug. Dahm ive been missing something last 2 years. My cans are glued to my skull  can't take em off


----------



## Reactcore

Deftone said:


>



Ok i know its almost a year later.. i see u sold your 400i and kept hugo mojo.. i just chose the 400i after comparing just these gear.
Did you had a specific reason?


----------



## Reactcore

Deftone said:


> I wouldnt get your hopes up on getting a response at all, my 400i had a problem with the gain switches underneath leading to imbalance on high gain. 3 months i spent trying to contact them and anyone i though related could help with no replies what so ever, i gave up when i realized there was no customer support and decided to return the 400i and never purchase from Questyle again.



Ah i was reading further it anwered my q. Thats a bummer. Did u actually toggle those switches often?


----------



## Deftone

Reactcore said:


> Ah i was reading further it anwered my q. Thats a bummer. Did u actually toggle those switches often?


 
Just a few times when I got my xlr cable then I realised that if I wiggle one of the switches the sound balance would come back.


----------



## Reactcore

Did anyone by now found a solution to the switching input > low volume issue? Which resets with flipping on/off switch.
Questyle hasnt answered on this sofar?
I red more times here about it. And my unit does it too. So guess its a design/ firmware thing.


----------



## nigel801

TommyFro said:


> Welcome to my personal hell. My unit has been with Questyle since May 6th and the last communication I had with Bruce, their USA representative, was on May 22nd. Having gotten nothing in over 2 months myself and another user I have been in contact with who is also stuck in this hell have pretty much given up hope on receiving our units back. If you have your unit still I would recommend taking it to a local audio repair place because Questyle doesn't seem to care about those who send their units in for repair. Sorry I couldn't give you much hopeful information but I cannot recommend anyone buy Questyle anything until they get their act together.
> 
> A few of us are going to put our combined experiences together about Questyle's service nightmare in the near future, if anyone has anything they want to add to this they can PM me. Hopefully with a few more people we can get them to change and actually provide service on their units.


Thanks for support and I am very disappointed with Questyle support, I will never buy their product again, and yes we should raise our voice in this forum to highlight the poor after sale support of questyle so others are not burnt with same experience.


----------



## Deftone

I would never buy a Questyle product again either.


----------



## Reactcore (Aug 7, 2019)

Its such a bugger they dont respond.. looks like Astell & Kern in the early days. While they have such great sounding products. And its not the engineers who invented the machine to blame that the commerce devision is messed up and unresponsive.


----------



## Reactcore (Aug 8, 2019)

Anyway im in musical bliss now im using only the amp section with my Mojo and AK120!  The amp IS the strongest link in the chain. ive made a modification feeding the analog signal straight in the volume pot using a high quality Nec relay.
I can just switch forth and back between the digital section and line in.





This also works on the Twelve since it has the same circuit setup.
I might write up a how to if ppl are interested, ive made alot of pics during the process.


----------



## Reactcore (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi all,
For the ones wanting to connect an external dac i wrote up a howto in the DIY place of headfi.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/adding-an-analog-input-to-an-dac-amp-which-doesnt-have-one.912647/

Its quite simple.
If youre not handy, im sure theres a local repair shop that can execute it by showing this plan.

The upgrade is really worth it


----------



## Reactcore (Aug 19, 2019)

Now playing around for a while. The 400i's amp really makes the mojo shine. I was about to sell mojo cause of its recessed soundstage but now keeping it a while longer. It gives more air compared to mojo's amp by itself not to mention deeper Bass!. Guess it has to do with the current being delivered by 400i now. Having an amp with 0 to 600khz frequency response makes a difference. Its also easy to AB compare with the internal ak chip with the switch. Now i also know mojo has no extra delay as mentioned in its thread.

Having my set up as follows pc foobar> 400i USB in > 400i coax spdif out to mojo coax in > mojo line out to 400i analog in > balanced out to HP.

For anyone interested: the digital output only works with 400i's usb input. Theres nothing about it in the manual.
(Even if i select another input, usb translated data keeps being send out)
I can also report DSD is not being digitally outputted by 400i but PCM tested to 24/192 works flawlessly.


----------



## Dulcebeat

I have an idsd micro bl for my focal clears. How does the cma 400i compare to the BL ?


----------



## Eylrik (Aug 19, 2019)

Dulcebeat said:


> I have an idsd micro bl for my focal clears. How does the cma 400i compare to the BL ?



I own both ot them and the Clear as well (fantastic headphone btw) and I got to say, the CMA 400i is in a different league. It is better pretty much everywhere, but most importantly it is really musical.
And you can use the Clear in balanced mode which is definitely a plus, with regards to dynamics and additional power.


----------



## Deftone

Dulcebeat said:


> I have an idsd micro bl for my focal clears. How does the cma 400i compare to the BL ?



Its a litte warmer and punchier, questyle amps are very good its just the quality control issues and non existent customer support.


----------



## Dulcebeat

would it be better to buy an ex demo product for example from a well known store (I'd be sure it works) or buy it new ?


----------



## Reactcore (Aug 20, 2019)

Dulcebeat said:


> would it be better to buy an ex demo product for example from a well known store (I'd be sure it works) or buy it new ?



I'm totally happy with mine, just bought 2nd hand for €400. Would be hard finding something better. I did read in this thread that u shouldnt toggle the gain switches too much. They're kinda fragile. Well i dont have ultra sensitive iems so they remain on high gain.
And don't send a unit direct to Questyle for service if needed.. i red users didnt got it back in long time. Not sure if they eventually did.


----------



## Reactcore

Dulcebeat said:


> I have an idsd micro bl for my focal clears. How does the cma 400i compare to the BL ?



I have heard the ifi Ican which is an amp only. I can say it sounded a bit warmer compared. But i haven't heard iDSD. Cant comment on that.


----------



## kith86

Just update regarding my unit :

Well i received the unit today, problem fixed, i guess bought it from offline and from authorized dealer helps a lot, invoice also keep safely to make sure warranty service provided from representative agent, i;m worried before now i;m satisfied with the result as for now


----------



## Reactcore

I wonder when Questyle comes with a new model.. with new generation dac chip.. IF they come. 400i is still latest in this price segment.


----------



## Reactcore (Sep 5, 2019)

Have acquired myself a Chord Qutest dac. Now this combined with 400i's amp section really enters another league. Ow long nights listening are coming


----------



## nigel801

I reached out to local dealer of questyle cma400 in Netherlands called Terrasound to get it fixed by Questyle but Questyle refused to help and fix it and asking to go back to Poland and give it back to the shop where it was purchased, 
It's not worth traveling to Poland to return it, can anyone has suggestions if any other options to get it repaired or should I throw it in the bin.


----------



## Amber Rain

nigel801 said:


> I reached out to local dealer of questyle cma400 in Netherlands called Terrasound to get it fixed by Questyle but Questyle refused to help and fix it and asking to go back to Poland and give it back to the shop where it was purchased,
> It's not worth traveling to Poland to return it, can anyone has suggestions if any other options to get it repaired or should I throw it in the bin.




Wow! That's really not helpful!!!

Have you considered posting it?


----------



## Deftone

Amber Rain said:


> Wow! That's really not helpful!!!
> 
> Have you considered posting it?



Questyle aren't helpful at all lol that's why they don't do well here. I'm surprised he even got a response.


----------



## Reactcore

nigel801 said:


> I reached out to local dealer of questyle cma400 in Netherlands called Terrasound to get it fixed by Questyle but Questyle refused to help and fix it and asking to go back to Poland and give it back to the shop where it was purchased,
> It's not worth traveling to Poland to return it, can anyone has suggestions if any other options to get it repaired or should I throw it in the bin.



If u live in netherlands maybe you can try ask Rick from ears unlimited in Delft for help he's a dealer also. Ive seen the 5v/3.3v section might cause the falling outs of the usb receiver chip while i was experimenting with the pcb.

Or build a analog input on it and bypass the digital section. The amp section dont suffer from dropouts.
I choose it with my chord dac over the internal one anyway.


----------



## nigel801

Reactcore said:


> If u live in netherlands maybe you can try ask Rick from ears unlimited in Delft for help he's a dealer also. Ive seen the 5v/3.3v section might cause the falling outs of the usb receiver chip while i was experimenting with the pcb.
> 
> Or build a analog input on it and bypass the digital section. The amp section dont suffer from dropouts.
> I choose it with my chord dac over the internal one anyway.


Many thanks I know Rick he is a very nice guy but I was not sure if he will be able to help if the Questyle was bought in Poland. I will anyway check with him. I went to TerraSound which is the distributor of Questyle in Netherlands and if they are not helping than I dont have any hope. But will check with Rick anyway.


----------



## drummerdimitri

I am having popping/crackling sound issues with my CMA400i connected to my PC via optical set to 192 KHz sampling rate. Is anyone else facing this issue?


----------



## nigel801

drummerdimitri said:


> I am having popping/crackling sound issues with my CMA400i connected to my PC via optical set to 192 KHz sampling rate. Is anyone else facing this issue?


This could be due to faulty optical cable, try another cable ! also  worth checking if all connections are ok, mijn started like same but on USB and started dropping out. Hope its just a cable otherwise getting help from Questyle is a hopeless situation.


----------



## drummerdimitri

nigel801 said:


> This could be due to faulty optical cable, try another cable ! also  worth checking if all connections are ok, mijn started like same but on USB and started dropping out. Hope its just a cable otherwise getting help from Questyle is a hopeless situation.



I wish it was just an optical cable issue. It is not since I've used it with my Mojo and the issue goes away. I will try setting a lower bitrate from now on to see if it solve my problem.


----------



## Reactcore (Sep 24, 2019)

Some optical cables struggle to do 192khz without to much reflections. And Mojo's opt. in can have better tolerance. With my AK120 it was the 3rd cable which finally worked with 192.
If you have no pops at a lower bitrate then you should find a better cable. The best are multi stranded ones. And avoid using adapters.
I use a 0.75m audioquest forest which i bought new for 25 euros.


----------



## Reactcore (Sep 28, 2019)

nigel801 said:


> Many thanks I know Rick he is a very nice guy but I was not sure if he will be able to help if the Questyle was bought in Poland. I will anyway check with him. I went to TerraSound which is the distributor of Questyle in Netherlands and if they are not helping than I dont have any hope. But will check with Rick anyway.



I just had problems with falling out on the usb on the 400i. And today pc kept saying device is in use.
I already had the issue with the unit intermittent not being recognized by the win driver when switched on, had to repeat switching.

And i found it was caused by bad contact in the USB port.

After i bowed the 4 contacts a little outward with a pin its working now perfectly.






And one more thing nice to know:
It seems that when installing the Questyle Win driver, the USB port where the unit is connected gets bound to it, so only this port will work and other ports not. At my PC at least.
Hope this helps others with the issue


----------



## rtm33

Love it with pair of Genelec 8010. Also I have listen non-fazor LCD2, but I think they doesn't match quite well. Before CMA400i I had Marantz HD-DAC1 and that was a great pair with LCD2 in my opinion.


----------



## nigel801

Reactcore said:


> I just had problems with falling out on the usb on the 400i. And today pc kept saying device is in use.
> I already had the issue with the unit intermittent not being recognized by the win driver when switched on, had to repeat switching.
> 
> And i found it was caused by bad contact in the USB port.
> ...


Many thanks I will give it a try.


----------



## rtm33

How is DAC section comparing to Schiit Bifrost Multibit or Modi?


----------



## Reactcore

rtm33 said:


> How is DAC section comparing to Schiit Bifrost Multibit or Modi?



You should try mojo and 400i amp section pairing
.. if u did the analog in modification..


----------



## FourT6and2

I've tried contacting Questyle as well with zero response. Just trying to figure out what the output impedance is of the XLR4. Something as simple as this should be listed in the specs. Seems like zero communication is standard for this company. Oh well.

Any other good DAC/amp combos out there I can look at? It's hard to find a nice one. So far, the only other option might be Matrix Element X. But it's $3K.


----------



## JerryLeeds

FourT6and2 said:


> I've tried contacting Questyle as well with zero response. Just trying to figure out what the output impedance is of the XLR4. Something as simple as this should be listed in the specs. Seems like zero communication is standard for this company. Oh well.
> 
> Any other good DAC/amp combos out there I can look at? It's hard to find a nice one. So far, the only other option might be Matrix Element X. But it's $3K.



RME ADI-2 DAC
klipsch heritage


----------



## nigel801

FourT6and2 said:


> I've tried contacting Questyle as well with zero response. Just trying to figure out what the output impedance is of the XLR4. Something as simple as this should be listed in the specs. Seems like zero communication is standard for this company. Oh well.
> 
> Any other good DAC/amp combos out there I can look at? It's hard to find a nice one. So far, the only other option might be Matrix Element X. But it's $3K.


Questyle is indeed one of the worst company I have come across never respond to any question, they never pickup phone, I tried for 3 months my device was still in warranty and had problems now it is out of warranty, I gave up contacting them.


----------



## Reactcore

U could try the Aune S6pro.. almost blind bought that but couldnt audition first.
It has newer dac akm 4497 chip.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Oct 12, 2019)

Reactcore said:


> U could try the Aune S6pro.. almost blind bought that but couldnt audition first.
> It has newer dac akm 4497 chip.



Nope. S6 Pro output impedance is 22ohm. Too high for headphones under 170ohms or so. S7 Pro is better at close to zero. But has no DAC. I asked Aune if they had plans to release a new S7 Pro with built-in DAC like the older S6 Pro and they said no.


----------



## Reactcore

Ive just measured it on my unit.
Its roughly 1.5 ohm on xlr


----------



## FourT6and2 (Oct 13, 2019)

Reactcore said:


> Ive just measured it on my unit.
> Its roughly 1.5 ohm on xlr



Weird. Q̶u̶e̶s̶t̶y̶l̶e̶ Aune told me via email it is 22ohms on the 6. Can you measure the 1/4" out? Maybe they gave me the wrong spec.

EDIT: Aune, not Questyle


----------



## Reactcore

SE is about 0.75 ohm.
These are ohms values(dc), not impedances


----------



## Reactcore (Oct 13, 2019)

FourT6and2 said:


> Weird. Questyle told me via email it is 22ohms on the 6. Can you measure the 1/4" out? Maybe they gave me the wrong spec.



Guess youre mistaken aune with questyle
I measured on my CMA400i
That was your Q wasnt it?


----------



## FourT6and2 (Oct 13, 2019)

Reactcore said:


> Guess youre mistaken aune with questyle
> I measured on my CMA400i
> That was your Q wasnt it?



The Aune S6 Pro's output impedance is 22ohms and the S7 Pro is almost zero. That is straight from Aune.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Oct 13, 2019)

Reactcore said:


> SE is about 0.75 ohm.
> These are ohms values(dc), not impedances



I'm talking about impedance. Not resistance. Two different things.


----------



## Reactcore

The impedance isnt far off in amps usually no more than 0.5ohms


----------



## drummerdimitri

Can these power the abyss 1266 phi ?


----------



## Reactcore (Oct 19, 2019)

drummerdimitri said:


> Can these power the abyss 1266 phi ?



Guess they can. With my 300 ohm senns i rarely go beyond 12 o'clock b4 it gets too loud. If u want earsplitting levels better go for the CMA twelve.


----------



## Reactcore (Nov 16, 2019)

So it finally happened. a truly amazing and praised dac/amp is forgotten and this thread died.

Pity


----------



## MaxD

Well I am using it as my desktop AMP and still love it,    But there is not much more to discover or discuss.    It works and when it is broke Questyle don't answer requests for help 

It has been serving me well since it was released and I have never had an issue with it.    The thread is dead,  long live the Amp


----------



## markm1111

I am hoping this thread isn't completely dead, as I am coming to the CMA-400i quite late it seems. I have two questions:

1.  Now that the initial hype is over, are owners happy with their purchase? Is it still as good as was first thought? I understand the issues with after sales service, but for those where this hasn't been necessary, any regrets?

2. I will be feeding it from a Chord M-Scaler SPDIF output, which when set to maximum upscaling sends 352.8/384 khz signal to the dac. On the 400i SPDIF input, does it automatically down-sample to 192 khz, or do I need to adjust  the M-Scaler to only send through a 192 khz signal?

Thanks in adavnce


----------



## Pings

Has anyone how has ever sent theirs in and gotten it back? My USB DAC went out then so I went with SPDIF using my MB's Realtek onboard digital out. Now from time to time my audio cuts in and out, lags, and or sound choppy. I don't know if the CMA400i is causing this or this is something to do with my onboard sound. I am at a loss here and don't know where to go. Is there 3rd party repair I can send this to? I was also thinking about hooking up a Topping D10 up to my PC and using that digital out to the digital in of the CMA400i. I dunno, thoughts anyone...???


----------



## Reactcore

markm1111 said:


> I am hoping this thread isn't completely dead, as I am coming to the CMA-400i quite late it seems. I have two questions:
> 
> 1.  Now that the initial hype is over, are owners happy with their purchase? Is it still as good as was first thought? I understand the issues with after sales service, but for those where this hasn't been necessary, any regrets?
> 
> ...



I have no regrets at all although i use mostly only the amp section of it with a Qutest.
U have only the m scaler from chord? 
I guess the 400i's 2 coax inputs cant operate in double sample mode. I wish i had a m scaler to use with my Qutest.


----------



## Reactcore

Pings said:


> Has anyone how has ever sent theirs in and gotten it back? My USB DAC went out then so I went with SPDIF using my MB's Realtek onboard digital out. Now from time to time my audio cuts in and out, lags, and or sound choppy. I don't know if the CMA400i is causing this or this is something to do with my onboard sound. I am at a loss here and don't know where to go. Is there 3rd party repair I can send this to? I was also thinking about hooking up a Topping D10 up to my PC and using that digital out to the digital in of the CMA400i. I dunno, thoughts anyone...???



Is your usb dac permanently out? What does the Questyle driver says on your pc?


----------



## markm1111

Reactcore said:


> I have no regrets at all although i use mostly only the amp section of it with a Qutest.
> U have only the m scaler from chord?
> I guess the 400i's 2 coax inputs cant operate in double sample mode. I wish i had a m scaler to use with my Qutest.



I have a Chord Dave being fed by the M-Scaler in my main system. Unfortunately, it is about 4m from my desk, so I can't use headphones from the Dave without an extension cord, which I don't really like. Also, it is difficult to control volume on the Dave from my desk as there are blockages so I can't use the remote control. So, the 400i looks like it might be a good compromise.


----------



## tim0chan

markm1111 said:


> I have a Chord Dave being fed by the M-Scaler in my main system. Unfortunately, it is about 4m from my desk, so I can't use headphones from the Dave without an extension cord, which I don't really like. Also, it is difficult to control volume on the Dave from my desk as there are blockages so I can't use the remote control. So, the 400i looks like it might be a good compromise.


Maybe you can consider an external amp being fed by the Dave like the smsl sp200? It's virtually transparent


----------



## Reactcore

Isnt 400i's dac a leap backwards in sq coming from a dave? 
Maybe better go for a Qutest for your 2nd system. I payed 1k€ 2nd hand.
Im driving my hp straight out of it with volume controlled digitally with foobar its sounding actually better than through the 400i amp. Qutest has mojo's op stage.
I made a rca to jack adapter for this.


----------



## Voxata (Jan 15, 2020)

The 400i has a lot of potential and sounds awesome. Measurements be damned, while this isn't a bad measuring device it has sweet spot bass and a very detailed yet warm presentation.


----------



## Pings

Reactcore said:


> Is your usb dac permanently out? What does the Questyle driver says on your pc?



Sorry to quote you so long after your comment reply to mine. I can't remember it was something like QMos or something close to that. It would work for like 15 minutes then it would make a one-solid beep noise. The problem I was having this time was a DPC latency issue which I'm still kinda having problems with, but it's like 95% fixed. I ended up getting the Topping D10 and that is when I found out it was a Windows 10 problem.


----------



## mynamesjeff

Would using the 400i as a DAC only be a good pairing with the THX 789 or would it be too similar and not worth doing?


----------



## Voxata

I'd just use it as a combo to be honest. The 400i is a great sounding unit. 
If you do get the itch to upgrade I'd recommend the THX887 instead. Same price, much better quality.


----------



## mynamesjeff

Voxata said:


> I'd just use it as a combo to be honest. The 400i is a great sounding unit.
> If you do get the itch to upgrade I'd recommend the THX887 instead. Same price, much better quality.


I'd love to get the THX887 but Monoprices ridiculous international shipping rates $131 USD for this item to Australia is extortion. 

At least MassDrop charges a reasonable price


----------



## Voxata

I see. TBH, owning both I'd still bite that bullet.


----------



## Guidostrunk

What a let down. I've read this entire thread to gather info before purchasing the 400i. After reading the last 10 to 15 pages I find it disheartening that their service is that poor. 
I wasted all that time reading to come to the conclusion that I most certainly won't be buying one. 
I really can't understand how a company can charge the prices that they're charging and have that terrible of a customer service setup.


----------



## Voxata

Can't hold that comment against you, there's better options out there now for the money as well.


----------



## DreamMan (Apr 29, 2020)

Voxata said:


> Can't hold that comment against you, there's better options out there now for the money as well.



Which one??? (I need the XLR interface)


I have the 400i as well. It's a very nice piece and the sound is very, very good.
BUT when I'm listening to music and surfing the internet at the same time, I have some noise in the form of crackling.
As the volume increases, the crackling also becomes louder.
This is extremely annoying! I connected it to the PC via USB.

Does anybody have that too and knows a solution for the problem?


----------



## plachta

Hello,

could anyone please help me with my problem with DAC Questyle CMA 400i? My dac making "electric" buzzing/noise/brum/hum (I do not know right word for this noise). I think it could be toroidal transformer or something in powering the dac.
Have anyone noticed this? I can hear it pretty much in the night whwn everything is quite only my studio monitors and pc going. I have the dac om my desk about 40 cm from my head. When i put my ear close to dac, then it is very "loud" sound. For example it is 5-10 times more loud and more anoing then standard noise from studio monitors.

I found some threads where someone says it could be low grade power cable. I have low end basic power cable (it was bundle for dac). Someone else says it can be removed by some filters (but they cost a lot).

I am finding any "not expensive" solution.

Until now I tried 2 different power cables in all my rooms and even without usb cable and without signal cables to monitors. Everything was turn off. Still the same "brum".

Thanks wery much for every help and information on this my problem.


----------



## DreamMan (May 6, 2020)

I think with the support questyle has created a lot of enemies here in the forum, so that less people are interested in Questyle.

So nobody can answer my question above?!

To the possible solution of my problem (post 916): 

i connected my 400i with a toslink optical cable to the pc for testing.
With this toslink cable the crackling noises are no longer present.

Was it possibly because of the USB cable? Bad quality of the cable?
I will order another USB cable and test it......

If this toslink cable has any advantages or disadvantages compared to the USB cable, I don't know.



@plachta 
Your problem is unknown to me, so I can't help you there.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Anyone compare CMA400i with Klipsch Heritage headamp?
https://www.klipsch.com/products/heritage-headphone-amplifier

I’m looking for a dac/amp combo...


----------



## kith86

After almost a year using this cma400i and tried plug some cans into it, i can say they create very good synergy with focal headphone (elear, clear) like they made for each otther, imo generally they're not good enough with certain high impedance, cans such like zmf headphones for example, they're sound weird and boring on this


----------



## Pings

I loved my CMA 400i but after the USB input went out I've had my eye on something else. I so wish Questyle was a better company the 400i could still be a heavy hitter in the market even in 2020. I was looking at something THX but I think the features of the Topping A90 has won me over. It was either the THX887 or the Topping A90, but the THX887 doesn't have a pre-amp so that sucks. I think I'm going to sell my 400i. Does anyone have a suggestion of how much I should sell mine without the USB input?


----------



## StarlightDawn

kith86 said:


> After almost a year using this cma400i and tried plug some cans into it, i can say they create very good synergy with focal headphone (elear, clear) like they made for each otther, imo generally they're not good enough with certain high impedance, cans such like zmf headphones for example, they're sound weird and boring on this



I have also been using the 400i for a year, and I agree with you. My Verite Open sounded very thin and empty. I felt as if I’m not listening to the VO’s true potential. That’s when I decided to upgrade to the Twelve Master, and oh boy! Everything sounded so much better! It’s like a totally different headphone. I never knew an amp would make a significant difference.


----------



## Koren

questyle cma 400i can you connect to 2018 ipad pro tablet via usb with apple camera kit cable?


----------



## Reactcore

So did Questyle ever climed out of the hole.. or is this a died company now?


----------



## TSAVAlan

They are reorganizing their distributor situation. Bruce Ball is out as the NA distributor and Bluebird Music, the former Chord Electronics NA distributor has taken over.


----------



## Reactcore

TSAVAlan said:


> They are reorganizing their distributor situation. Bruce Ball is out as the NA distributor and Bluebird Music, the former Chord Electronics NA distributor has taken over.



Chord😀 sounds good!


----------



## szore

Voxata said:


> Can't hold that comment against you, there's better options out there now for the money as well.


Like?


----------



## Voxata

szore said:


> Like?


    There are a lot of measurement based products in the range of a used CMA400i. The support on Questyle is a well reported nightmare. There are quite a few 400i users with pot issues, both units I've had suffered from this before modding. Don't get me wrong I really like the 400i, but in the current day I can't recommend going out of your way to buy one especially anywhere near retail pricing.


----------



## szore

Why are there 4 gain switches on the bottom? How are they used?


----------



## Eylrik

As per the manual, when you switch it to Standard, the Gain is about 2.47; when you switch it to Low, the Gain is almost 1.1.

So it could be set to Low when using very sensitive sensitive iems for instance.
There are 2 switches for left channel and 2 switches for right channel.


----------



## szore

Eylrik said:


> As per the manual, when you switch it to Standard, the Gain is about 2.47; when you switch it to Low, the Gain is almost 1.1.
> 
> So it could be set to Low when using very sensitive sensitive iems for instance.
> There are 2 switches for left channel and 2 switches for right channel.


Right. But why are there 2 switches for each channel? That's the question. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eylrik

One for +, one for -, for each channel (the 400i is fully balanced).


----------



## szore

Eylrik said:


> One for +, one for -, for each channel (the 400i is fully balanced).


hmmm  Ok, so would there be a situation where you want R+standard R-low or vice versa? I still don't understand the implementation... Would you ALWAYS put all switches to standard or all switches to low, or would you mix them up?? I don't understand!


----------



## Eylrik

No, all switches have to be set either to low or standard at the time.
This follows the way the 400i is designed, as you can see on this picture.


----------



## szore

Eylrik said:


> No, all switches have to be set either to low or standard at the time.
> This follows the way the 400i is designed, as you can see on this picture.


OK, Thank you so much!


----------



## szore

plachta said:


> Hello,
> 
> could anyone please help me with my problem with DAC Questyle CMA 400i? My dac making "electric" buzzing/noise/brum/hum (I do not know right word for this noise). I think it could be toroidal transformer or something in powering the dac.
> Have anyone noticed this? I can hear it pretty much in the night whwn everything is quite only my studio monitors and pc going. I have the dac om my desk about 40 cm from my head. When i put my ear close to dac, then it is very "loud" sound. For example it is 5-10 times more loud and more anoing then standard noise from studio monitors.
> ...


I'm having the same thing happen to me about every 20 minutes.


----------



## szore

DreamMan said:


> I think with the support questyle has created a lot of enemies here in the forum, so that less people are interested in Questyle.
> 
> So nobody can answer my question above?!
> 
> ...


Either optical or usb I get the same BRRP noise every 20 minutes or so.


----------



## plachta

szore said:


> I'm having the same thing happen to me about every 20 minutes.


Hello, I have this "noise" all the time (when  DAC is ON). Now I have for some time Supra USB and power cable and "noise" is still the same.


----------



## Eylrik

plachta said:


> Hello, I have this "noise" all the time (when  DAC is ON). Now I have for some time Supra USB and power cable and "noise" is still the same.



Have you tried plugging the cma400i, alone, to a different electric socket ?


----------



## szore

I'm still getting the BRRR artifact every 20 minutes or so....


----------



## Reactcore (Oct 10, 2020)

So i figured the cause for the usb dropouts.. after it happened more often i went searching and found the voltage of the digital part was unstable and falling below 7v. (Normally above 8v) one of the rectifier diodes was running hot so i replaced all 4 for higher current rating. No issues for weeks now😎 It seems its a design flaw so others might benefit too if they have them replaced.


----------



## DreamMan

Reactcore said:


> So i figured the cause for the usb dropouts.. after it happened more often i went searching and found the voltage of the digital part was unstable and falling below 7v. (Normally above 8v) one of the rectifier diodes was running hot so i replaced all 4 for higher current rating. No issues for weeks now😎 It seems its a design flaw so others might benefit too if they have them replaced.



Could you please elaborate on that and maybe put in some pictures of the new parts? That would be really great!


----------



## plachta

Eylrik said:


> Have you tried plugging the cma400i, alone, to a different electric socket ?


Yes i tried this too. In about 4 different rooms. Even without any other cable (only power cable in). It's really annoying and it looks like I am only one who have this problem.


----------



## Reactcore

DreamMan said:


> Could you please elaborate on that and maybe put in some pictures of the new parts? That would be really great!



Sure its the 4 diodes in the circle in picture




On the place of the wires u need to measure about 8v, also while the unit is in use(playing)

The wire is for a relay of a modification i made (analog input) see link for that. The relay draws only some mA and is switched off while using internal dac. The usb drops i had before the mod too.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/add...mp-which-doesnt-have-one.912647/post-15410320


----------



## Reactcore

plachta said:


> Yes i tried this too. In about 4 different rooms. Even without any other cable (only power cable in). It's really annoying and it looks like I am only one who have this problem.



If you hear this coming out of the unit (not headphones) its most certainly the transformer.
A 50Hz (or 60Hz in USA) net humming is caused by loose vibrating wires in it.


----------



## Reactcore (Dec 5, 2020)

CMA400i amp section sounding superb with my record collection using analog in 😎 old and new technologies combined


----------



## szore

Really miss my vinyl....


----------



## WDitters

New CMA400i owner here .. My new (pre-owned) CMA400i currently is on its way to me, expected to arrive tomorrow, Friday latest .. Really curious whether it will make a good partner for my Denon AH-D9200 ....


----------



## nigel801

Great sounding DAC and amp combo but terrible company to deal with I had a problem with USB and couldn't get any help from China or local dealer. Finally after six months of chasing and calling I had to throw it in the bin, luckily I bought a second hand so my loss was very small.


----------



## WDitters

nigel801 said:


> Great sounding DAC and amp combo but terrible company to deal with I had a problem with USB and couldn't get any help from China or local dealer. Finally after six months of chasing and calling I had to throw it in the bin, luckily I bought a second hand so my loss was very small.



According to the seller the device has been functioning flawlessly so far, so fingers crossed.. Having said that, I am keeping my fingers crossed about the USB port. With my FiiO M15 I will only have the possibility to connect to either the USB in or the SPDIF.. The M15 has no optical out. I hope the M15 will recognise the USB on the Questyle, as I understood that to be the most capable input of the three?


----------



## nigel801

Don't worry usb works flawlessly mine got some problems with may be abuse of cable hopefully you won't have same problems.


----------



## kmmbd

Mine's working fine for the past 4 months or so. Fantastic all-in-one, better than many new kids on the block IMO e.g. RME ADI-2 FS.


----------



## mynamesjeff

kmmbd said:


> Mine's working fine for the past 4 months or so. Fantastic all-in-one, better than many new kids on the block IMO e.g. RME ADI-2 FS.


i was actually going to ask how the 400i compares to the RME ADI-2. I know the RME has a dedicated iem output, does it make any difference compared to the 400i offerings?


----------



## Mightygrey

Reactcore said:


> CMA400i amp section sounding superb with my record collection using analog in 😎 old and new technologies combined


I didn't think the 400i had an analogue-in???


----------



## WDitters

Mightygrey said:


> I didn't think the 400i had an analogue-in???



Isn't that just digital in and out that are both in use?


----------



## kmmbd

mynamesjeff said:


> i was actually going to ask how the 400i compares to the RME ADI-2. I know the RME has a dedicated iem output, does it make any difference compared to the 400i offerings?


ADI-2 is better with super-sensitive IEMs in that it has completely silent/hiss-free background. CMA-400i for example has very slight hiss at standard gain from the 2.5mm out (though setting gain to low makes that disappear). But really when it comes to driving full-size cans the ADI-2 is pretty mediocre.


----------



## Reactcore

Mightygrey said:


> I didn't think the 400i had an analogue-in???





WDitters said:


> Isn't that just digital in and out that are both in use?It



It doesnt.. i created one myself


----------



## WDitters (Feb 22, 2021)

Question to the round... Fiio M15 connected to Questyle CMA400i via USB. All formats work fine except DSD.. DSD files are recognised properly, but only return severe hissing. Makes no difference whether I use FiiO Music or UAPP. Any clues?

Note: I found the DSD settings for USB out tucked away in the FiiO Music app as well as in UAPP. In both there is the setting DoP/D2P/Native.. DoP and Native do not make any difference... D2P works, but the Questyle then of course switches back to regular PCM instead .. Which kind of defeats the purpose right? 🤔🤔🤔

And just to be clear.. It's not the CMA400i malfunctioning or anything.. Under JRiver with the Windows 10 Asio driver everything works fine and as it should... Apparently Native DSD and True DSD are not mutuality compatible.. 😪


----------



## godmax (Feb 22, 2021)

WDitters said:


> Really curious whether it will make a good partner for my Denon AH-D9200 ....


.. YES! Very good synergy with the AH-D9200, also in comparison to many more expensive amps in my collection  


WDitters said:


> DSD files are recognised properly, but only return severe hissing


I only got this severe hissing issue with DSD files (e.g. Foobar) on the CMA400i when using PC and Master Volume in the Questyle Audio Control Panel is not set to zero:



...but since you using DAP , this might be different reason.


----------



## WDitters (Feb 23, 2021)

Update: Davy Wentzler from UAPP suggested to push the hardware volume in UAPP all the way up... So I set UAPP to Native DSD and shoved the sliders to maximum... And voilà.. It suddenly started working.. I still have to stay away from the M15 volume button, but that's only a minor issue. Bottom line is that it now works in all its DSD glory... ❤️🔥


----------



## WDitters

godmax said:


> .. YES! Very good synergy with the AH-D9200, also in comparison to many more expensive amps in my collection
> 
> I only got this severe hissing issue with DSD files (e.g. Foobar) on the CMA400i when using PC and Master Volume in the Questyle Audio Control Panel is not set to zero:
> 
> ...but since you using DAP , this might be different reason.



In fact that turned out to be the solution. @Davy Wentzler from UAPP suggested to push the hardware volume in UAPP all the way up... So I set UAPP to Native DSD and shoved the sliders to maximum... And voilà.. It suddenly started working.. I still have to stay away from the M15 volume button, but that's only a minor issue. Bottom line is that it now works in all its DSD glory... ❤️🔥


----------



## WDitters

Turns out UAPP has a -18db safety setting because the DSD landscape is so diverse.. With manufacturers putting in both digital gain and a physical volume control .. Where the digital gain then ruins the DSD signal. Since UAPP is not able to detect whether or not a DAC has a physical volume control, it puts the -18db as a safety. In the next version of UAPP the Questyle DAC will be added so that the automatic -18db setting does not apply to this particular DAC...


----------



## WDitters (Feb 25, 2021)

godmax said:


> .. YES! Very good synergy with the AH-D9200, also in comparison to many more expensive amps in my collection
> 
> I only got this severe hissing issue with DSD files (e.g. Foobar) on the CMA400i when using PC and Master Volume in the Questyle Audio Control Panel is not set to zero:
> 
> ...but since you using DAP , this might be different reason.



Update: I literally have been living inside my Denon AH-D9200 over the last few evenings, even to the extent that my wife started to complain .. But man, the  combo of the Denon AH-D9200 and the CMA400i is audiophile bliss ....


----------



## WDitters

So .. a response to a post in another forum got me thinking .. I currently own a FiiO M15 DAP, and at home I connect it USB out to a Questyle CMA400i and use it to drive my Denon AH-D9200. Great pairing ...

But .. would anyone be able to indicate what result I could expect if I were to upgrade from my CMA400i to a CMA600i (both with an AK4490 DAC), and connect my FiiO M15 (dual AK4499) to the CMA600i line-in instead? That would (on paper) give a combination of a newer DAC with the CMA600i AMP section. I realise I should really audition that in order to be able to assess that, but I hope that you could at least give an indication on what to expect


----------



## Reactcore

WDitters said:


> So .. a response to a post in another forum got me thinking .. I currently own a FiiO M15 DAP, and at home I connect it USB out to a Questyle CMA400i and use it to drive my Denon AH-D9200. Great pairing ...
> 
> But .. would anyone be able to indicate what result I could expect if I were to upgrade from my CMA400i to a CMA600i (both with an AK4490 DAC), and connect my FiiO M15 (dual AK4499) to the CMA600i line-in instead? That would (on paper) give a combination of a newer DAC with the CMA600i AMP section. I realise I should really audition that in order to be able to assess that, but I hope that you could at least give an indication on what to expect



You can also modify your 400 with analog input.. I use it with my Chord dac sometimes.. the amp section is superb!


----------



## khrist

Just wanted to chime in now that I have had the CMA400i for 3 years and have not had any problems. Recently got the Fostex TH900 Pearl White and it is an amazing pairing. Overall for its price point, it checked all the boxes for me:

*4-Pin Balanced XLR output* - Using with balanced cable for Focal Elear and Fostex TH900 PW, provides ample power to both headphones, don't need to go higher than 11 o'clock on the dial.
*2.5mm Balanced output* - Using balanced cable for Shure SE846 and there is no background noise, pure black background. 
*DAC output* - Using RCA stereo cable to KEF LS50 Wireless for DSD playback since the LS50 wireless does not support DSD. 
*USB OTG Support* - Connected iPhone via OTG Camera Cable to USB input on CMA400i. Able to play all files native full resolution including DSD.
Overall I have been very happy with the CMA400i and see no need to upgrade any time soon.


----------



## hduong

Got one of these 2 weeks ago to replace an Audiolab M-DAC that is now being used in the living room stereo system.  Wanted a DAC that could do 24/192 and DSD over USB.  The M-DAC was limited to 24/96 on the USB connection.  I was debating between this and the topping D70x Pro.  Got this one because the local shop had a month old demo unit they were willing to sell me at a slight discount.  Supposedly these are back ordered for the foreseeable future in Canada.

Here are my impressions:

The only other DAC or source I have to compare it with is a Audiolab M-DAC, Violectic V200 HPA and a Asus Xonar SE sound card.
I'm using it mostly as a DAC.  The CMA400i seems to be neutral and detailed.  The M-DAC has a punchier abet slightly colored sound.
The combination of detail and neutrality of the CMA400i coupled with the warmer sounding Violectric V200 HPA pairs very nicely.  Just a nice mix of air, sparkle and detail on the HD800.
The headphone out does sound a little bright and dry on the HD800 using the SE output.  More sibilant and less smooth compared to the V200.  I have some custom balanced 4 pin XLR headphone cables coming in a couple of weeks to try out the balanced out.
Sound is fine on the Denon AH-D600 for both V200 and CMA400i SE output.  I did not prefer one over the other with this headphone.  It's no a hard to drive headphone so I'm not surprised.  They even sounded good using the headphone amp on the Xonar SE sound card.
No noise could be heard when plugging in my Sony XBA-3 IEMs.
Build quality is top notch for the price.
The only thing missing is the toggle switch for DAC or AMP mode found on the CMA Twelve.  I wish it would remember the last mode being used when powered off.  It defaults to AMP mode when I mostly use it in DAC mode.
Hopefully they have their customer service issues sorted out.


----------



## godmax

hduong said:


> Got one of these 2 weeks ago to replace an Audiolab M-DAC that is now being used in the living room stereo system.  Wanted a DAC that could do 24/192 and DSD over USB.  The M-DAC was limited to 24/96 on the USB connection.  I was debating between this and the topping D70x Pro.  Got this one because the local shop had a month old demo unit they were willing to sell me at a slight discount.  Supposedly these are back ordered for the foreseeable future in Canada.
> 
> Here are my impressions:
> 
> ...


I think the CMA400i really shines when used as all-in-one unit for headphone listening, as pure DAC there are might be better options out nowadays (e.g. the new D70s). Your Violectric V200 HPA most likely is the superior amplifier in comparison (single-ended), but you should check out using balanced with the CMA400i (e.g. I really do like the Denon 9200 more on my CMA400i as on my Violectric V281). I especially like the vocal separation and forwardness of the Questyle, along with class A sweetness. Sibilance was not a characteristic I ever experienced with the CMA400i on any headphone myself. The lack of a hardware-switch (like on the Twelve) to "persist" DAC or AMP mode selection is really a weak point, I agree. Overall I still like the CMA400i very much and if I only could have one single unit, this would probably it!


----------



## WDitters (Apr 20, 2021)

Ended up switching to CMA Twelve Master. Feels like having reached my end-game setup... Breathtaking amp. Between the CMA400i and the Twelve Master it feels like going from adolescence to full maturity. The hints are there in the CMA400i, but the Twelve Master definitely brings everything home. 

But even with the Twelve doing things better, the 400i is and remains a stellar device. At its price, the CMA400i definitely gives more expensive amps a run for their money. When they say 'The CMA400i is so damn good, it’s almost an existential threat to more upmarket devices' they do have a point...


----------



## hduong

WDitters said:


> Ended up switching to CMA Twelve Master. Feels like having reached my end-game setup... Breathtaking amp. Between the CMA400i and the Twelve Master it feels like going from adolescence to full maturity. The hints are there in the CMA400i, but the Twelve Master definitely brings everything home ❤️


Nice pickup.  I was debating whether to get the CMA Twelve instead.  The dealer stated it was a noticeable step up in sound quality to the CMA400i.  The twelve master must bring the sound up another notches.


----------



## godmax

hduong said:


> The dealer stated it was a noticeable step up in sound quality to the CMA400i.


...if a dealer would tell you something different, he would be out of business soon


----------



## WDitters (Apr 27, 2021)

hduong said:


> Nice pickup.  I was debating whether to get the CMA Twelve instead.  The dealer stated it was a noticeable step up in sound quality to the CMA400i.  The twelve master must bring the sound up another notches.



Some people I spoke with said that the CMA400i and the Twelve are not that far apart actually .. Some of them actually voiced the opinion that the CMA400i is quite an underrated hidden gem delivering way above its price level. And that compared to the CMA400i both CMA Twelve versions were actually a slightly more difficult proposition than one would expect. They are better, yes, especially the Master. But $600 and $1100 better respectively? $600 yes but $1100 not necessarily. They found the CMA400i to be that good.

Once you come across good bargains though, it becomes a completely different proposition. I picked up the Twelve Master from a fellow head-fi member for quite a reasonable price, reducing the price difference between my pre-owned CMA400i and my new pre-owned Twelve Master to approx $675. That difference made me take the plunge as the Twelve Master originally was way above budget. My wife would never allow that 🤣


----------



## hduong

WDitters said:


> Some people I spoke with said that the CMA400i and the Twelve are not that far apart actually .. Some of them actually voiced the opinion that the CMA400i is quite an underrated hidden gem delivering way above its price level. And that compared to the CMA400i both CMA Twelve versions were actually a slightly more difficult proposition than one would expect. They are better, yes, especially the Master. But $1100 and $1600 better respectively? Not necessarily. They found the CMA400i to be that good.
> 
> Once you come across good bargains though, it becomes a completely different proposition. I picked up the Twelve Master from a fellow head-fi member for quite a reasonable price, reducing the price difference between my pre-owned CMA400i and my new pre-owned Twelve Master to approx $675. That difference made me take the plunge as the Twelve Master originally was way above budget. My wife would never allow that 🤣


I wasn't willing to spend almost double for the CMA Twelve.  Glad you got the master at a discount.


----------



## Reactcore

hduong said:


> I wasn't willing to spend almost double for the CMA Twelve.  Glad you got the master at a discount.


I compared the 400 and twelve for hours with my HD800's in a local shop before i got my 400.. i really couldnt tell any difference in sound signature other then turning the volume knob closer to half on the 400 against the 12's 10 o'clock. 400 has loads of spare power even being the 'little brother' hence my choice. U need a really power hungry hp to run short.


----------



## hduong

Reactcore said:


> I compared the 400 and twelve for hours with my HD800's in a local shop before i got my 400.. i really couldnt tell any difference in sound signature other then turning the volume knob closer to half on the 400 against the 12's 10 o'clock. 400 has loads of spare power even being the 'little brother' hence my choice. U need a really power hungry hp to run short.


Good to know.  I definitely don't need the extra power.  I listen to music between 9 and 10 o'clock 90% of the time.  Max is 11 o'clock.  This is on the lowest gain setting on all 3 of my amps with the HD800.  My other HPs even lower.


----------



## WDitters (Apr 27, 2021)

Reactcore said:


> I compared the 400 and twelve for hours with my HD800's in a local shop before i got my 400.. i really couldnt tell any difference in sound signature other then turning the volume knob closer to half on the 400 against the 12's 10 o'clock. 400 has loads of spare power even being the 'little brother' hence my choice. U need a really power hungry hp to run short.


I can't compare with the regular Twelve, but I find the Twelve Master to be audibly better than the CMA400i.. Everything is more finished, has a much more refined and layered presentation, detail... I also agree about it being more powerful than the CMA400i, but to me that not only translates to a position on the volume knob, but really to a more solid round and mature foundation in the entire sound.. As I said earlier, perhaps not $1100 better, but definitely more than $600 better


----------



## Reactcore (Apr 27, 2021)

WDitters said:


> I can't compare with the regular Twelve, but I find the Twelve Master to be audibly better than the CMA400i.. Everything is more finished, has a much more refined and layered presentation, detail... I also agree about it being more powerful than the CMA400i, but to me that not only translates to a position on the volume knob, but really to a more solid round and mature foundation in the entire sound.. As I said earlier, perhaps not $1100 better, but definitely more than $600 better


I was a regular twelve (black) so can't comment on a master.. i bought mine 2nd hand for the (funny) amount of 400 euros 2 years ago.. hard to beat that price/quality ratio😊 it was since i modded it with analog input when it really started to shine with my Chord DAC gear hooked up
See how its done here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/adding-an-analog-input-to-an-dac-amp-which-doesnt-have-one.912647/


----------



## hduong

My balanced cables arrived for the HD800.  Can't really notice much difference between xlr balanced vs SE output base on a few songs tested with.  They both sounded good.  The only thing I can say for sure is the power output is higher.  The volume knob is now at 9 instead of 10 o'clock at normal listening volumes.

Going to do some more comparing over the weekend.

I tried using the 2.5mm balanced output on a Sennheiser HD569 that is relatively easy to drive.  Had to turn down the volume from 9 to 8 o'clock.  Could channel imbalance become an issue that this level?  Luckily the cable was only $20 shipped from eBay.


----------



## Spedinfargo

At the risk of sounding like shill, holy +1 on Deoxit (thanks to this thread I believe).

Was getting terrible ground hum - narrowed it down to the potentiometer (again, thanks to this thread).  Was able to mostly mitigate with a 3-prong to 2-prong cheater, but still...  

Picked up som Deoxit (D5) and sprayed it insode the pot.  Tested it out this morning and 100% gone.  Amazing.

So yeah, I guess if you're having THAT problem, give that a try - it's super easy (don't really have to take anything apart other than the top cover.


----------



## Npop

khrist said:


> Just wanted to chime in now that I have had the CMA400i for 3 years and have not had any problems. Recently got the Fostex TH900 Pearl White and it is an amazing pairing. Overall for its price point, it checked all the boxes for me:
> 
> *4-Pin Balanced XLR output* - Using with balanced cable for Focal Elear and Fostex TH900 PW, provides ample power to both headphones, don't need to go higher than 11 o'clock on the dial.
> *2.5mm Balanced output* - Using balanced cable for Shure SE846 and there is no background noise, pure black background.
> ...


Hi there, I’ve just got the CMA400i and can’t seek to get anything more than 48 khz from my iPhone with a lightning to USB camera adaptor. this includes hifi setting on Tidal, Apple Music lossless etc.  any tricks to getting full resolution?


----------



## Deleeh

Npop said:


> Hi there, I’ve just got the CMA400i and can’t seek to get anything more than 48 khz from my iPhone with a lightning to USB camera adaptor. this includes hifi setting on Tidal, Apple Music lossless etc.  any tricks to getting full resolution?


Unfortunately not, mobile phones and tablets are not designed for upsampling.
More would certainly be possible, but that's up to the stream providers.
I think it probably has to do with being able to use something like this on the move.

Unfortunately, there are also no apps that support upsampling by logging in with the streaming provider.

If something interesting could be the Apple iPod touch, which is supposed to come in autumn.
Since Apple has changed, it might be possible to do more with the Apple hardware than what is currently available, possibly even app-based.
For example, no one is interested in the fact that the internal processor already does the preliminary work on where the signal will later go.

There are currently only players as apps in the stores, but without a streaming provider connection.
If they do, the files have to be pulled over, have Flac format or the music has to be purchased.
Then you can change the resolution, actually old baking for someone who listens to music is uninteresting.
Very few people still buy music.


----------



## Reactcore

Deleeh said:


> Unfortunately not, mobile phones and tablets are not designed for upsampling.
> More would certainly be possible, but that's up to the stream providers.
> I think it probably has to do with being able to use something like this on the move.
> 
> ...



I'm using a chord upscaler but the cma's spdif input accepts only 192k max. While the scaler can do 768khz.. So I use a chord dac in between


----------



## majid (Sep 6, 2021)

hduong said:


> My balanced cables arrived for the HD800.  Can't really notice much difference between xlr balanced vs SE output base on a few songs tested with.  They both sounded good.  The only thing I can say for sure is the power output is higher.  The volume knob is now at 9 instead of 10 o'clock at normal listening volumes.


I had some balanced cables made for my Focal Elear by Custom Cans in the UK, and even with the gain turned to low, 10 o'clock is the maximum listening volume I can handle. This thing has a ridiculous amount of power.


----------



## Kimmeri

Is this thing still worth it 2022? Im thinking of buying a used unit for 400 euro. Does it make any sense to buy?

Would this be an improvement soundwise over Topping DX3 Pro+?

Im listening my (metal) music with Focal Elear and DT 1990 pro. Ive been using that Topping so far with these and now looking for something better.


----------



## Deleeh

Hello,

Yes, absolutely.
The good piece beats her topping with ease and it's worth it.
400€ for the unit is absolutely okay.

If you can do without Mqa or are not a fan of it, it is worth the money.


----------



## jim723 (May 3, 2022)

I would second the comments from @Deleeh.

The soundstage, imaging, layering are all very good. It has enough power (or current output) to drive some of my less efficient planar headphones. It also has 2.5mm balanced output which is great for IEMs.


----------



## Kimmeri

Deleeh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, absolutely.
> The good piece beats her topping with ease and it's worth it.
> ...


Thanks for that. Yes, me personally I dont care about mqa.

Unfortunately I  dont have a chance to test listen it.

I dont wanna buy it if sound quality is pretty much the same or a little bit better than in Topping Im using. It has to be better so you can clearly tell.


----------



## Deleeh

The Questyle still has the Akm chip installed, which is quite good.
And it also has more power than the Topping.
So it is also very future-proof in terms of headphone drive.
In terms of sound, it will also be even better than the Topping.
Much more layers, silkier, smoother, more open, more pressure available.
You will probably notice this immediately after plugging in the headphones for the first time.


----------



## plachta

Hello everybody, is there someone who has Windows 11 and Questyle CMA 400i? On official web is only driver for Windows 10. I am planning to switch from Windows 10 to Windows 11 but I do not know if it will 100 % work on W11. Thank you very much for any information and have a nice day


----------



## Deleeh

Contact the Support is maybe better.
And ask is possible to use maybe the driver from the Cma15,😉.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Has anyone ever had success contacting Questyle support?

I've tried sending them numerous emails in the past with no response.

Even tried contacting Bruce Ball from Questyle USA and also no reply.

I've got a damaged CMA400i that needs repair and have no idea what to do in such a situation.


----------



## Voxata

drummerdimitri said:


> Has anyone ever had success contacting Questyle support?
> 
> I've tried sending them numerous emails in the past with no response.
> 
> ...


They have really gotten a lot better with repairs. Just reach out! What broke?


----------



## drummerdimitri

Voxata said:


> They have really gotten a lot better with repairs. Just reach out! What broke?


That could be the case but since they never answer their emails, how can I get in contact with them?

Well my unit keeps making a loud popping noise a few times a second when on USB input and with nothing plugged into the rear of the unit using headphones.

When switching to optical, the audio keeps popping and dropping out/stuttering. I've taken the whole unit apart and nothing seems to be physically damaged from the inside.


----------



## Voxata

drummerdimitri said:


> That could be the case but since they never answer their emails, how can I get in contact with them?
> 
> Well my unit keeps making a loud popping noise a few times a second when on USB input and with nothing plugged into the rear of the unit using headphones.
> 
> When switching to optical, the audio keeps popping and dropping out/stuttering. I've taken the whole unit apart and nothing seems to be physically damaged from the inside.


I'd message their contact here, under the account "Questyle". 

Sounds like quite the problem there, does turning the volume pot to nil still allow those popping noises to come through? You may try some electrical contact cleaner inside the pot itself. WD40 makes a decent one. I keep it on hand for pots that may act up, though that is rare I've still had to use it sometimes. More than likely though it sounds very defective.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Voxata said:


> I'd message their contact here, under the account "Questyle".
> 
> Sounds like quite the problem there, does turning the volume pot to nil still allow those popping noises to come through? You may try some electrical contact cleaner inside the pot itself. WD40 makes a decent one. I keep it on hand for pots that may act up, though that is rare I've still had to use it sometimes. More than likely though it sounds very defective.


I will try to do so thanks.

I've already tried spraying some specialized contact cleaner for pots but it makes no difference as the popping sound just gets lower or higher in volume when turning the pot either way.


----------



## jim723

Something wired just happened to my CMA400i.

I haven't used the CMA400i for several weeks, maybe months. I turned it on yesterday and it was making the constant clicking sound (the same sound when switching between AMP and DAC mode) about twice per second. The unit was locked in DAC mode and I can't change the mode. The only input was the USB cable to my Windows 10 laptop. I couldn't see CMA400i as a Playback source on my laptop. I unplugged all cables including the power cable then reconnected the power cord and USB cable. The clicking sound continued and it still locked in DAC.

I reinstalled the CAM400i USB driver on my laptop and rebooted the computer a couple of times. Still not working.

I left it powered on for about 15-20 minutes later, it became occasional clicking (once every few seconds). The unit switched to AMP mode by itself. I plugged in a headphones through the 6.5mm connector. There was no sound. I waited for a few more minutes. Eventually the clicking stopped and the CMA400i returned to normal. It played music just fine. It seems that the machine just healed itself.

I do have JRiver Media Center installed on my laptop. Not sure if there is anything to do with it.


----------



## Charles Bruvson (Nov 3, 2022)

drummerdimitri said:


> That could be the case but since they never answer their emails, how can I get in contact with them?
> 
> Well my unit keeps making a loud popping noise a few times a second when on USB input and with nothing plugged into the rear of the unit using headphones.
> 
> When switching to optical, the audio keeps popping and dropping out/stuttering. I've taken the whole unit apart and nothing seems to be physically damaged from the inside.


Did you have any success contacting them? I sent a e-mail a few weeks ago and I haven't heard from them. My unit has a similar problem. I think it's the short protection or something that poops itself, mine eventually displays a error message and locks the DAC. I can continue using it after the problem occurs when I use USB input, but I want to use SPDIF and I can't do that with the error thingy. And apparently the e-mail they have on their website doesn't exist


----------



## Reactcore

Charles Bruvson said:


> Did you have any success contacting them? I sent a e-mail a few weeks ago and I haven't heard from them. My unit has a similar problem. I think it's the short protection or something that poops itself, mine eventually displays a error message and locks the DAC. I can continue using it after the problem occurs when I use USB input, but I want to use SPDIF and I can't do that with the error thingy. And apparently the e-mail they have on their website doesn't exist



Try contact them via Headfi DM

Theres a active member who posted about their new CMA fifteen unit.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/questyle-cma-fifteen-—-international-review-tour.961085/


----------



## Charles Bruvson

Reactcore said:


> Try contact them via Headfi DM
> 
> Theres a active member who posted about their new CMA fifteen unit.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/questyle-cma-fifteen-—-international-review-tour.961085/


Thanks, will do. I also messaged them on IG


----------



## jim723

I emailed them (info@questyle.com) about my CMA400i issues and got a very quick response. The email address on their website (info@questyleaudio.com) didn't seem to work. They told me that their IT is looking into that.


----------



## Charles Bruvson

jim723 said:


> I emailed them (info@questyle.com) about my CMA400i issues and got a very quick response. The email address on their website (info@questyleaudio.com) didn't seem to work. They told me that their IT is looking into that.


Thanks, will try that if they don't get back to me via this forum or IG


----------



## drummerdimitri

Charles Bruvson said:


> Did you have any success contacting them? I sent a e-mail a few weeks ago and I haven't heard from them. My unit has a similar problem. I think it's the short protection or something that poops itself, mine eventually displays a error message and locks the DAC. I can continue using it after the problem occurs when I use USB input, but I want to use SPDIF and I can't do that with the error thingy. And apparently the e-mail they have on their website doesn't exist


I was able to contact Zach from Questyle through DM and he was very helpful. I would do the same if I were you.


----------



## MirasM

plachta said:


> Witam wszystkich, czy jest ktoś, kto ma Windows 11 i Questyle CMA 400i? W oficjalnej sieci jest tylko sterownik dla systemu Windows 10. Planuję przejść z Windows 10 na Windows 11 ale nie wiem czy będzie to w 100% działać na W11. Dziękuję bardzo za wszelkie informacje i miłego dnia


To działa. Używam starej Audirvany na Win 11.


----------



## Questyle

Hi everyone, Zach here from Questyle... about time I chimed in on this chat! Quite embarrassingly, I only recently discovered this thread 😭

As @Charles Bruvson said, the best way to contact us via email is through info@questyle.com . The email address with "audio" at the end often has issues coming through. But now that I'm in this thread, you can also send any questions to me here as well.


----------



## mrjayviper

I've been searching the net and it seems to me there's only 1 2-channel DAC chip and it's using some "trickery" to convert the 2 channel signal into balanced. Is this correct?

I only need the DAC feature. Thanks


----------



## Reactcore

mrjayviper said:


> I've been searching the net and it seems to me there's only 1 2-channel DAC chip and it's using some "trickery" to convert the 2 channel signal into balanced. Is this correct?
> 
> I only need the DAC feature. Thanks


True. it has one DAC chip feeding a balanced Amp section.


----------



## mrjayviper

Reactcore said:


> True. it has one DAC chip feeding a balanced Amp section.


But it also has a balanced output at the back. I'm guessing the "trickery" extends there  (I think that's called IV converter?)


----------



## Reactcore

The amp is a 2 stage design.. after the 1st stage it goes balanced to xlr pre and to HP amp stage


----------

